# MARRIOTT / CORONAVIRUS [MERGED]



## gcoleman

Aloha, all,

  I have 4 weeks reserved for Marriott Ko Olina Resort in April/May, and am thinking about what I should do about the corona virus problem.  Perhaps some of you can comment on my thoughts?

  I called Marriott and asked about options, and the person I spoke to (who didn't sound very knowledgeable) told me that cancellation of owner weeks is a loss for me, and that is why I was supposed to buy vacation insurance.  I had bought the insurance.  So I should just call the insurance company, file a claim and get my Maintenance fees back?

  Is that true?  Is there no way to reschedule the date on my reservation to another time, say in September, if the weeks are available?  Even if there is a change fee?  I have a call-back request into Marriott right now, and I'm waiting to hear from someone there who can help me with the answer to this question, but I'm wondering if any of you have encountered this before?

  Otherwise, would I deposit the weeks into Interval and hope I could exchange into something later?  I think I have heard that exchanging back into a Marriott property, especially your home property, through Interval, is not available...True?

  Also, if I deposit into Interval at this late date, (Late Deposit) would I only be eligible for last minute exchanges?

  Anyone have any suggestions on what I can do?

Mahalo


----------



## TXTortoise

Your risk tolerance, of course, but I'd be tempted to just go.

I assume you own weeks at Ko Olina and this isn't a Point reservation.

I doubt the insurance will apply, as I don't think it's 'cancel for any reason'

You should be able to try for another reservation within your season.

Interval is last resort, and since you're likely inside 60-days, you're looking at manual searches to find your weeks going forward.  I do believe you still have two years from the date of the reservation to use each week.  If you go that route, you really need to determine if you want to lock-off the weeks before depositing as they do have a lot of trade power, I suppose even inside 60 days. 

You could also try and rent them, but probably a tight market due to the concerns you have...but is an option.  Look on Redweek.com and VacationCandy.com for comparable weeks.

Hope that helps, until some more specific guidance gets posted.


----------



## NascarGuy

I was just there last week. I spent a week on Oahu (2/24-3/1) and a week on the Big Island(3/1-3/8). The first week was ridiculously crowded due to the influx of tourists from the Asia islands and vicinity, i.e. Japan,Philippines, etc. My second week there is when Hawaiian and Delta had started their self imposed travel ban, stopping all incoming flights and it was GREAT. No traffic, no lines. On Oahu we stayed at Ko Olina, Big Island the Ocean Tower. 

If i could do it again now I would do again. People over there were not like here on the mainland, hoarding supplies and water. All was just another day. Take the trip, take the standard precautions, maybe bring or buy some lysol wipes for your room, some hand sanitizer. 

Definitely take the trip. The decrease in non-US tourists will make it so worth it!!!


----------



## Steve Fatula

Depending on your insurance, it may or may not be covered based on cancelling due to fear since that's your choice. My sister had a policy that was for any reason, but it of course cost her more but she is going (subject to change based on conditions at the time). I am going to Hawaii end of month myself, but it's risk tolerance indeed. The risk at this point remains very low. Subject to change daily of course.

Here's another Marriott thread where this was discussed recently:









						Reality Check -- Going to St. Kitts/Coronavirus
					

We are scheduled to go to St. Kitts for a week starting March 26.  We nervous about making such a trip in the middle of the coronavirus pandemic, but so far at least we haven't cancelled the trip.  I'm curious how others who are reservations in the coming weeks (especially at locations outside...




					tugbbs.com
				




I did find this discussion from Marriott:

http://pages.email1.marriott-vacati...ticle=ask-the-expert&campaign=2014-jun&state=

It says "However, you may not cancel home resort reservations within 60 days of arrival". So, not sure what inventive options people might come up with, but, sounds correct based on that.


----------



## slip

I live here and I would just go, as long as you are healthy and not in that high risk group.


----------



## brianfox

The Travelex policy that MVC advertises covers quarantine (but policy coverage differs by state where purchased - we live in California).
Certainly if you or a traveling companion (or a non-traveling family member) contracts Covid-19 and is restricted from travel, you are covered as well.
You are covered even if you get laid off involuntarily during this mess.
*At this moment in time, I don't think you have a claim with the insurance.
You aren't prevented from traveling.*

Using China/Italy as a gauge, the US may very well be in a lockdown situation by late April.

One thing to consider if you do decide to travel - If there is no travel ban, but people are self-quarantining, consider how difficult it may be to stock up on supplies.  You would be heading to an island where basic items may be unavailable.  Restaurants may be closed.  And you would be flying in with nothing.  If a travel ban were to occur while you are there, you may be stuck in paradise, but could you afford to stay in a hotel for a couple of weeks?

For late deposits, I think you are restricted to flex searches.

If it was me, I would plan to file an insurance claim.
Actually, it is me also, as we are scheduled to travel to Waiohai in June/July, and also bought the insurance.  Hoping things will be ramping down within 90 days, but something tells me it may still be in full swing.


----------



## samara64

To answer the II trade question. 

II gives you a PRIORITY to trade back into your own MVC resort. In your case, unfortunately, you are restricted to 59 day search.


----------



## Billikan

I leave for Kauai on Saturday. I’ll let you know how it is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Billikan said:


> I leave for Kauai on Saturday. I’ll let you know how it is...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just arrived on Kauai for work, nothing different. But of course, things change.


----------



## n777lt

brianfox said:


> The Travelex policy that MVC advertises covers quarantine (but policy coverage differs by state where purchased - we live in California).
> Certainly if you or a traveling companion (or a non-traveling family member) contracts Covid-19 and is restricted from travel, you are covered as well.
> You are covered even if you get laid off involuntarily during this mess.
> *At this moment in time, I don't think you have a claim with the insurance.
> You aren't prevented from traveling.*
> 
> Using China/Italy as a gauge, the US may very well be in a lockdown situation by late April.
> 
> One thing to consider if you do decide to travel - If there is no travel ban, but people are self-quarantining, consider how difficult it may be to stock up on supplies.  You would be heading to an island where basic items may be unavailable.  Restaurants may be closed.  And you would be flying in with nothing.  If a travel ban were to occur while you are there, you may be stuck in paradise, but could you afford to stay in a hotel for a couple of weeks?
> 
> For late deposits, I think you are restricted to flex searches.
> 
> If it was me, I would plan to file an insurance claim.
> Actually, it is me also, as we are scheduled to travel to Waiohai in June/July, and also bought the insurance.  Hoping things will be ramping down within 90 days, but something tells me it may still be in full swing.


We're supposed to go to PHX end of April and have the Travelex policy.  I'll wait a few weeks to see what's happening with travel bans - we've had school closings here in Chicago, and the U of Chicago is limiting gatherings to 25 (which cancels a bunch of cultural and sports events), Harvard is going to online-only classes after Spring Break, and conferences are being cancelled right and left, so other limitations are within the realm of possibility.  I think an all-out travel lockdown is unlikely (for political reasons if nothing else, but I'll probably check with the insurance company closer to our scheduled date and consider the option of a health-related claim because my husband's health puts him in the high-risk category. I don't think rescheduling voluntarily now is a good play - too many people will be trying that and competition later within the 60 day limit will be intense.


----------



## pchung6

You are not the only one.  We are also on the crossroad deciding to keep our 3 weeks Hawaii vacation in June/July for Hilton Kings' Land, Westin Nanea and Marriott's Ko Olina.  Most likely we will cancel if this virus thing doesn't get better.  Instead we will just do 1-2 weeks road trip to Palm Spring or Phoenix where the temperature is over 100-110.


----------



## echino

We are definitely going to Hawaii with kids for the spring break! We will probably add some unplanned vacations as well. $99 fares to Hawaii, $149 to STT, are you kidding me? Of course we are going. When others are panicking, it's a good time to take advantage of unbelievable deals.


----------



## rickandcindy23

echino said:


> We are definitely going to Hawaii with kids for the spring break! We will probably add some unplanned vacations as well. $99 fares to Hawaii, $149 to STT, are you kidding me? Of course we are going. When others are panicking, it's a good time to take advantage of unbelievable deals.


I agree!  Hawaii is not a vacation I would ever cancel.  We spend a lot of time in closed quarters, basically on the lanai or in our unit, in the rental car (which can be wiped down with a clorox wipe or two inside), and we go to Costco for supplies.  We don't eat out much.  We go to Kauai for two weeks in June.  Looking forward to it.  Rest and relaxation is what is in store for us on Kauai.  

We also go to Orlando in May.  Our cruise out of Rome, I doubt we will be doing that in six weeks.


----------



## geist1223

Y'll go and have fun.


----------



## CaliSunshine

echino said:


> We are definitely going to Hawaii with kids for the spring break! We will probably add some unplanned vacations as well. $99 fares to Hawaii, $149 to STT, are you kidding me? Of course we are going. When others are panicking, it's a good time to take advantage of unbelievable deals.



Our afterschool program told us that any kids who have been on a plane won't be allowed to go for 2 weeks after coming back. :-(


----------



## rickandcindy23

CaliSunshine said:


> Our afterschool program told us that any kids who have been on a plane won't be allowed to go for 2 weeks after coming back. :-(


That is some major paranoia going on.  

I am not inclined to be worried about going to Hawaii on a plane.  But I heard Dr. Oz talking about this on the news yesterday, and he said airplane air is fresh air and not bad at all to breathe, and airplanes are doing better cleanings (plus you can wipe down your own tray table and area around you).  I believe Dr. Oz.  I am not a person who takes any kind of medication, so I am not really worried about catching this virus.  I think by June, it will be a memory.  Now my 92-year-old mother-in-law?  She should maybe not go, but nothing is stopping her from her painting class (today), her hair appointments every Friday, her nail appointments every Thursday, and her socializing with her friends at the Elks club in Arvada, CO.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Airplane air is definitely pretty safe. As long as you don't sit next to someone who has it and is coughing on your I suppose.


----------



## pedro47

We are going to Hawaii at the end of June and the first week in July. This will be our first trip to Hawaii and we are praying that this Coronavirus will be under control by the summer.


----------



## bbodb1

rickandcindy23 said:


> I agree!  Hawaii is not a vacation I would ever cancel.  We spend a lot of time in closed quarters, basically on the lanai or in our unit, in the rental car (which can be wiped down with a clorox wipe or two inside), and we go to Costco for supplies.  We don't eat out much.  We go to Kauai for two weeks in June.  Looking forward to it.  Rest and relaxation is what is in store for us on Kauai.
> 
> We also go to Orlando in May.  Our cruise out of Rome, I doubt we will be doing that in six weeks.



We are headed to Kona in late May / early June and we are still going as well.  The closest we will get to crowds of any size will be during activities but even then, we are talking about numbers in the tens or twenties.  

I am surprised some of the activity prices I am tracking are not dropping a bit from all of this but maybe Hawaii activity demand is fairly constant through all of this.  

As Rick and Cindy note, we don't plan to many things where we will be around large numbers of people.  My concern at this point is negligible. 
But vigilance is always prudent...


----------



## slip

I just flew from Oahu to Kauai today on Hawaiian for work and I noticed the smell of cleaning products on the plane so I really think they are taking more time and doing a more thorough cleaning. I don’t remember ever smelling it that clean on a plane before.


----------



## clifffaith

Last week Cliff let Worldmark talk him into a "party" week in Indio from April 6-9, which meant cancelling Palm Springs for the same time because we always go to PS for his early April birthday. For $99 we got three nights, steak dinner at Morton's and a magic show (as well as a two hour timeshare presentation). I was against it, but he went ahead and booked it. Now he tells me no way he's getting on a bus and sitting in a theater. So now I'm waitlisted for PS. I fully expect to get a call cancelling the whole outing because they cancelled a tennis tournament in the area yesterday and it sounds like they are on the verge of cancelling Coachella anyway, so hopefully something will open up for us in Palm Springs when folks get their points back.


----------



## pedro47

We are headed to Oahu from LA flying American Airlines.


----------



## Steve Fatula

I just checked seating on the 4 flights we have to and from Kauai later this month, and, they are pretty much full. If there are cancellations, then there are people replacing them as there are only a couple of seats vacant.


----------



## pedro47

I have one problem with cruise ships and the Coronavirus. There are three (3) cruise ships sailings that have confirm Coronavirus on aboard. They are all
Princess Cruise ships. Why?


----------



## capjak

So far so good been in Hawaii (Maui 2 weeks and now Kauai for 1 week).  

Very nice here.


----------



## JIMinNC

pedro47 said:


> I have one problem with cruise ships and the Coronavirus. There are three (3) cruise ships sailings that have confirm Coronavirus on aboard. They are all
> Princess Cruise ships. Why?


My understanding is the infection on the Grand Princess that just docked in Oakland yesterday came from crew members who had transferred to that ship from the Diamond Princess that had the infection in Japan. The other Princess ships that had some crew members tested were crew that had also transferred from one of the ships with the infections. So, my understanding is all of those were directly related.


----------



## NboroGirl

I would go unless a travel ban was issued.  According to today's CDC report, there are only 1-5 confirmed cases of COVID-19 in the entire state of Hawaii. I would feel safer in Hawaii than I do in my home state. 
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html


----------



## bluevan

We just got back from Kauai. No issues at all...plenty of water and toilet paper at the Costco there. Just go and take precautions.


----------



## ljmiii

Today I would say your greatest risk of infection is at Dulles. Coronavirus is spreading in DC and VA much more than HI. Also, TSA workers at SJC just tested positive so if you do go be careful and disinfect your luggage upon arrival. And as always wash your hands and don’t touch your face.


----------



## Luanne

Only thing I've seen in Hawaii was that Honolulu Cookie Company just stopped providing samples in their stores, or at least the store in the Wailea Shopping Center.  This is probably a company wide policy.


----------



## jmhpsu93

To date, as both a Titanium member of Bonvoy and a Vistana AND a Marriott Vacation Club owner, I've received nothing regarding the COVID-19 situation regarding reservations, etc.  Instead, I get an "Exclusive Owner Events" invite to events that may very well get cancelled in the next couple of months.  Meanwhile, as a Hilton Honors member who hasn't even stayed in at a Hilton property in like 4 years, I get the following detailed letter on the situation:



Dear Michael,

In these uncertain times, I wanted to reach out to you personally about what we are doing here at Hilton to support you and your travel plans. As the situation around novel coronavirus (COVID-19) continues to evolve, we are doing everything we can to ensure your travel safety and provide maximum flexibility.

*Your Travel Safety *

As it has always been, the safety and security of our guests and team members remains our highest priority. We take great pride in maintaining the highest standards of cleanliness and hygiene. In response to the coronavirus, we have taken additional measures developed in consultation with global and local public health authorities (including the WHO and CDC) to make our cleaning and hygiene protocols even more rigorous:

Our hotel teams are receiving ongoing briefings and enhanced operating protocols.
We have increased the frequency of cleaning our public areas (including lobbies, elevators, door handles, public bathrooms, etc.) and have continued the use of hospital-grade disinfectant.
We will continue to adjust food and beverage service in accordance with current food safety recommendations.
We have increased the deployment of antibacterial hand sanitizers.
We have activated our regional and global response teams to provide around-the-clock assistance to our hotels and are prepared to act swiftly should we be alerted to a case of coronavirus at one of our properties.

*Your Travel Flexibility *

We remain committed to offering you flexible booking options. Given these unique circumstances we are making additional adjustments to our individual booking policies to give you extra peace of mind:

*Government Restrictions.* In regions affected by government-issued travel restrictions, we will continue to waive change fees or offer full refunds.  Please click here for the latest information on our travel waivers.
*Existing Reservations.* All reservations – even those described as "non-cancellable" (“Advanced Purchase”) – that are scheduled for arrival before April 30, 2020, can be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before your scheduled arrival.
*New Reservations.* Any reservation you make – even those described as “non-cancellable” (“Advanced Purchase”) – that are booked between today and April 30, 2020, for any future arrival date, can be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before your scheduled arrival.
If you need to adjust reservations made via the Hilton website, app or call center, please contact the Hilton Guest Assistance team. If you need to adjust reservations made through another travel site, please contact them for assistance.

*Your Points and Status *

We know that earning Hilton Honors Points and Status is an important way we show appreciation. We also know the current travel environment may limit your ability to stay with us.

We will pause the expiration of all points scheduled to expire between now and May 31, 2020.
We will make updates to the requirements for earning tier status for 2021. Since the situation is still evolving, it is too early to make and announce specific changes. We are committed to sharing details as soon as possible.
At Hilton, we believe it is in challenging times like these that the power of hospitality is needed most of all. Whether you are traveling now or in the future, our team members are ready to welcome you with the Hilton hospitality you’ve come to expect.





Chris Nassetta
President & CEO, Hilton


----------



## 10spro

Same here. Not a peep from Marriott, where I've stayed almost exclusively for many years. Have not been in a Hilton maybe once in that time, very impressed with their email, it is fair and thoughtful email.


----------



## Gemini Chica

I’m in Spain and with last nights announcements I can not travel now as planned, rescheduled my flights at no cost but called the resort itself, II both answered and said couldn’t help resort said owner services and II said use my eplus but then no guarantee. Marriott owner services 35 mins on the phone and still couldn’t speak to anyone. I’m really hoping they get their finger out and help their customers as best they can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rthib

There was a link in my latest Marriott email.









						Marriott Cleanliness Council | Marriott Bonvoy
					

Marriott Cleanliness Council is redefining our cleaning and safety standards, providing a safe environment that aligns with expert protocols during your stay.




					marriott-re-2019ncovc.com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Marriott’s Updated Statement 
Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19)






						Marriott’s Updated Statement on Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

We are closely monitoring the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and World HealthOrganization’s statements regarding the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) cases and following guidelines from these agencies and the local health departments. The wellbeing of our guests and associates is of…




					news.marriott.com
				



*


----------



## ragdoll

I don't see anything in the announcement about timeshares. It's only about hotels.


----------



## tarob42

I have an upcoming reservation on April 3, 2020 and called the owner's website.  Over a 1 hour wait.  I then tried to start an online chat and they have no representatives available.  This is horrible customer service.


----------



## jmhpsu93

ragdoll said:


> I don't see anything in the announcement about timeshares. It's only about hotels.



True - but it's professionally done, transparent, clearly written, PROACTIVE, and answers the questions I would have as a Hilton Honors member.  As opposed to the "go look at the WHO site" reference on the Vistana, MVC, and having to find it on the Bonvoy site.


----------



## rthib

ragdoll said:


> I don't see anything in the announcement about timeshares. It's only about hotels.


OP mentioned Titanium so Bonvoy info. Similar post is own the MVCI owner site



> Marriott Vacation Club is actively monitoring the situation regarding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), including related guidance provided by local government and public health officials, and is following any protocols issued by governmental authorities and agencies in the locations in which we do business. All resorts remain open at this time. We encourage all Owners, Members and guests to refer to the World Health Organization (WHO), the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) or their local health authority for more information about COVID-19.
> 
> The health and safety measures that are already in place at our resorts and properties are designed to address a broad spectrum of viruses, including COVID-19. Our cleaning protocols include everything from handwashing hygiene and cleaning product specifications, to villa and common area cleaning procedures. However, in response to the spread of COVID-19, our resorts and properties have also increased the cleaning protocols for high frequency guest touchpoints. As always, the safety and well-being of our Owners, Members, guests and associates is our top priority


.


----------



## DannyTS

What exactly are owners expecting from Marriott Vacation Club to do? Some recommendations would be welcome I guess. But have in mind, as owners we should share the benefits and the burden with the developers.

If everyone is cancelling the current year reservations, do you expect Marriott to have accommodation for the next year for everyone instead? Where would that inventory come from?


----------



## Gemini Chica

DannyTS said:


> What exactly are owners expecting from Marriott Vacation Club to do? Some recommendations would be welcome I guess. But have in mind, as owners we should share the benefits and the burden with the developers.
> 
> If everyone is cancelling the current year reservations, do you expect them to offer accommodation for the next year instead? Where would that inventory come from?



Allow changes within the year according to availability? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Maybe banking like Vistana did after Irma & Maria hit St John?


----------



## turkel

Gemini Chica said:


> Allow changes within the year according to availability?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what if there is no availability?

Referring people to the WHO or CDC is appropriate as guidelines change as more information is available.
Am I the only one getting totally sick of all the threads on Covid 19. Geez


----------



## davidvel

Gemini Chica said:


> Allow changes within the year according to availability?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Owners could always do this. Obviously different with trades.


----------



## DannyTS

turkel said:


> And what if there is no availability?
> 
> Referring people to the WHO or CDC is appropriate as guidelines change as more information is available.
> Am I the only one getting totally sick of all the threads on Covid 19. Geez


over 1 billion mentions in the media, 60 deaths a day


----------



## TravelAmore

Where would that inventory come from? It would come from the same place as the inventory still for sale in the Marriott system. Where did the inventory come from when they created the DC program and started selling points? Where does it come from when MVC sells inventory for $299 teaser vacations to obtain new buyers? 

I expect the 59 day rule to go away to allow changes. I expect limited period owners to be offered the opportunity to reserve available inventory outside of their ownership period. As an owner, I expect contingency plans at every resort posted resort website indicating what they are doing AT THAT RESORT. I do not expect to receive 4 calls in one day to schedule my appointment for an owner update, when the caller cannot tell me anything about what's going on in the area re: COVID-19, let alone what the resort is doing to combat it's spread.  In reality, if the MVCI and managers of individual resorts posted links on the resort website to local information on what's happening in their community, as well as what their resort is doing, that would show owner-centered service and be meaningful. As an owner (or renter), I would be better equipped to make decisions about travel - especially if I am traveling with older family members or persons with chronic conditions. In addition, I would be better able evaluate my own risk/benefit ratio as I weigh go/not to go decision. While a general message is posted, it does not make sense to have the same message for a resort in Aruba as in Italy.  Essentially, that's what happens when a general message is posted on a general website. Lastly, even on the general hotel site, where "cancellations" are being allowed out of routine policy is only for Asia, Italy, and Saudi Arabia. What about high incident communities in the U.S.?


----------



## Gemini Chica

TravelAmore said:


> Where would that inventory come from? It would come from the same place as the inventory still for sale in the Marriott system. Where did the inventory come from when they created the DC program and started selling points? Where does it come from when MVC sells inventory for $299 teaser vacations to obtain new buyers?
> 
> I expect the 59 day rule to go away to allow changes. I expect limited period owners to be offered the opportunity to reserve available inventory outside of their ownership period. As an owner, I expect contingency plans at every resort posted resort website indicating what they are doing AT THAT RESORT. I do not expect to receive 4 calls in one day to schedule my appointment for an owner update, when the caller cannot tell me anything about what's going on in the area re: COVID-19, let alone what the resort is doing to combat it's spread. In reality, if the MVCI and managers of individual resorts posted links on the resort website to local information on what's happening in their community, as well as what their resort is doing, that would show owner-centered service and be meaningful. As an owner (or renter), I would be better equipped to make decisions about travel - especially if I am traveling with older family members or persons with chronic conditions. In addition, I would be better able evaluate my own risk/benefit ratio as I weigh go/not to go decision. While a general message is posted, it does not make sense to have the same message for a resort in Aruba as in Italy. Essentially, that's what happens when a general message is posted on a general website. Lastly, even on the general hotel site, where "cancellations" are being allowed out of routine policy is only for Asia, Italy, and Saudi Arabia. What about high incident communities in the U.S.?



Well said! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianfox

Gemini Chica said:


> Allow changes within the year according to availability?



This is why travel insurance exists.


----------



## dagger1

brianfox said:


> This is why travel insurance exists.


Exactly, and thanks.  I guess some don’t realize travel insurance is available...


----------



## DannyTS

TravelAmore said:


> Where would that inventory come from? It would come from the same place as the inventory still for sale in the Marriott system.


Marriott pays the maintenance fees for the inventory it owns. They use it to rent, hopefully for a profit. You want to basically give it to you, it would put them in an insolvancy position pretty fast. Not to mention, if they own 5% of the inventory, that would not be sufficient to satisfy the other  95%


----------



## Gemini Chica

brianfox said:


> This is why travel insurance exists.



Travelex doesn’t cover European owners and I do have travel insurance but someone has just informed me it needs to be specific for timeshares which I didn’t know . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safti

I have been on hold with Marriott Vacation Club for nearly 2 hours. I have a timeshare stay upcoming next week. As of yesterday they continue giving the party line "we are monitoring the situation". I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Safti

I, for one, would like to know that I can at least deposit into II even if it is less than the usual two weeks required.


----------



## Gemini Chica

Safti said:


> I have been on hold with Marriott Vacation Club for nearly 2 hours. I have a timeshare stay upcoming next week. As of yesterday they continue giving the party line "we are monitoring the situation". I have no idea what to do.



2 hours? I hope you get sorted out. Keep us updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safti

Got through to MVC. They will deposit into interval without any penalty for the usual inside the two week period.


----------



## Safti

Also, it will be good for two years


----------



## Safti

MVC is so messed up. Finally I got through after 2 hours. The agent said that they just got an internal memo 2 hours ago indicating that they were waiving penalties for deeded legacy weeks and would deposit into interval. The agent said "just a minute, I will get II on the phone and we can have a 3 way conversation". Two minutes later, II comes on the phone, the MVC agent is nowhere to be found (she obviously dropped the call) and the II agent said "oh no, we can't do that, we are not accepting any late deposits". So messed up.


----------



## hangloose

*Dear Marriott Vacation Club Owner,*

As a valued member of the Marriott Vacation Club family, we wanted to provide you with an update on our ongoing efforts to keep our resorts around the globe comfortable and safe environments for our Owners, guests and associates. Simply put, there is no higher priority for our organization.

We have been actively monitoring and reacting to the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) situation since its emergence in the Asia Pacific region late last year. As the situation began to develop, we quickly took steps to stand-up our dedicated and tested emergency preparedness and response teams, and subsequently charged each of those teams with preserving the safety and well-being of our Owners, guests, and associates.

I am pleased to report that we have continued to welcome Owners and guests to each of our resorts without disruption since earlier this year. Our resorts and associates look forward to welcoming you and your family on your next vacation, and rest-assured that we will continue to evolve our on-site response to mitigate the spread of COVID-19.

On that note, our corporate and site leadership teams continue to closely monitor the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and World Health Organization (WHO) statements and advisories regarding COVID-19. We continue to follow both WHO, CDC and local/state health department guidance, as well as any guidance which may be issued by local/state health departments regarding recommended hygiene standards. We are also working closely with our industry and vendor partners to adopt best practices around cleaning processes. 

You should also know that the daily health and safety measures that are already in place at our resorts are designed to address a broad spectrum of viruses, including COVID-19. Those health and safety measures extend from handwashing hygiene and cleaning product specifications to villa and common-area cleaning procedures.

However, in response to the spread of COVID-19, our resorts and properties have increased the cleaning protocols for high-frequency guest touchpoints as well as the following public areas, where applicable:

Public restrooms
Lobbies
Fitness centers and locker rooms
Activities and Kids Clubs
Shuttle buses
Other key guest areas
Our associates are also expected to follow the WHO and CDC recommendations for everyday preventative actions to help prevent the spread of diseases, and we encourage all Owners and guests to do the same both at home and while at our resorts.

Traveling is a fundamental part of our lives and vacations are an important part of finding balance in a fast-paced world while we reconnect with family and friends. Vacations are circled on our calendars long in advance of lazy days by the beach, hitting the slopes, exploring new urban destinations, and simply spending quality time with loved ones.

Our resorts are open, our pool decks are set, and our associates look forward to welcoming you and your family on your next vacation.

Thank you for being part of the Marriott Vacation Club family, and I look forward to seeing you at our resorts as I vacation with my family throughout the year. 

Sincerely,






Steve Weisz
President & Chief Executive Officer


----------



## hangloose

Off to Hawaii soon. Unless the airline prevents us from going, we'll be there.  We'll just take some extra precaution around travel in and out of the airports and around the resort areas.  

For those looking for last minute travel to Hawaii, flights are super cheap.


----------



## Dean

They sent out an appropriate email tonight as well as having info listed on their website.


Gemini Chica said:


> Allow changes within the year according to availability?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do that now subject to the current rules for direct reservation, for exchanges you would refer to II.


TravelAmore said:


> Where would that inventory come from? It would come from the same place as the inventory still for sale in the Marriott system. Where did the inventory come from when they created the DC program and started selling points? Where does it come from when MVC sells inventory for $299 teaser vacations to obtain new buyers?


I can't see this happening, any flexibility given that was extra would be shouldered by the rest of the membership.



> I expect the 59 day rule to go away to allow changes. I expect limited period owners to be offered the opportunity to reserve available inventory outside of their ownership period. As an owner, I expect contingency plans at every resort posted resort website indicating what they are doing AT THAT RESORT. I do not expect to receive 4 calls in one day to schedule my appointment for an owner update, when the caller cannot tell me anything about what's going on in the area re: COVID-19, let alone what the resort is doing to combat it's spread.  In reality, if the MVCI and managers of individual resorts posted links on the resort website to local information on what's happening in their community, as well as what their resort is doing, that would show owner-centered service and be meaningful. As an owner (or renter), I would be better equipped to make decisions about travel - especially if I am traveling with older family members or persons with chronic conditions. In addition, I would be better able evaluate my own risk/benefit ratio as I weigh go/not to go decision. While a general message is posted, it does not make sense to have the same message for a resort in Aruba as in Italy.  Essentially, that's what happens when a general message is posted on a general website. Lastly, even on the general hotel site, where "cancellations" are being allowed out of routine policy is only for Asia, Italy, and Saudi Arabia. What about high incident communities in the U.S.?


Maybe, I wouldn't be surprised if they did but they didn't with the Hurricanes previously.  Not only that they prioritized to owners who were supposed to stay at other resorts and canceled exchanges at a resort that was open for HHI.  This is a moving target with changes by the hour at times and no precedent for this situation.


----------



## BostonKingB

I've actually been annoyed with the volume of emails I've been receiving about COVID.  Literally every organization I'm involved with has their own email.  A banner on the website directing me to a page with more info is enough for me.


----------



## pspercy

DannyTS said:


> over 1 billion mentions in the media, 60 deaths a day



Good updated map from Johns Hopkins Univ.

https://coronavirus-map.com/interactive-map/


----------



## ilene13

We have a trip to China booked with DP for September.  American Airlines cancelled our flights last night.  I called MVC this morning.  They said that there is a long wait, so I had them call me back.  They called back in 45 minutes.  We are Chairman’s Club.  The representative was terrific.  We used 29,000 DP for this trip.  The representative told me all of our options.  The good news is that if we cancel only 75 points will expire this year.  I’m waiting to hear from the cruise representative, even though it’s a 23 day trip with only 5 days in a boat,


----------



## capjak

We were on Maui for 2 weeks and we are ending 8 nights here on Kauai this weekend.  No issues thus far, no panic, no quarantine, no one wearing masks, restaurants are full so book early if you go.


----------



## TravelAmore

dagger1 said:


> Exactly, and thanks. I guess some don’t realize travel insurance is available...



Be sure to check the language governing your travel insurance policy. Many policies do not cover endemics or pandemics. And, for many vendors unless you’ve purchased a “Cancel for any reason” policy, a more expensive travel policy, your trip cancellations may not be covered. 

Glad to see a better, more detailed Marriott communication was sent to some owners today. I have not yet received the message - wouldn’t be surprised if the distribution is handled in batches, so maybe tomorrow or on Saturday when I take off to MCV. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap

ragdoll said:


> I don't see anything in the announcement about timeshares. It's only about hotels.


I asked at one of our home resorts and


Gemini Chica said:


> Travelex doesn’t cover European owners and I do have travel insurance but someone has just informed me it needs to be specific for timeshares which I didn’t know .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no comparable timeshare insurance in Europe, which I or anyone else has been able to find as yet.
Some while ago now I asked both MVC and Travelex, but they could not help.
I also asked TATOC, the UK Timeshare Organisation, who suggested two possible companies to try but neither offered similar cover.
I will keep searching and I am sure many of us would welcome anyone’s experience and suggestions with possible insurance providers.
Meanwhile it is disappointing that MVC as a self claimed global company does not have an insurance option for non US residents


----------



## jmhpsu93

BostonKingB said:


> I've actually been annoyed with the volume of emails I've been receiving about COVID.  Literally every organization I'm involved with has their own email.  A banner on the website directing me to a page with more info is enough for me.


This is a fair statement.  I mean, I got one from a winery that I belong to and my local running shoe store.  Kinda overkill in that they don't really impact me.

I'm still underwhelmed by the MVC response (note that I'm completely unaffected by this, so this isn't just me being salty about something that happened to me.).  And I totally get that most of their ability to rebalance demand would be shouldered by owners and they probably can't even do it legally anyway.  They do, however, have the ability to leverage their MVC-owned weeks and the skim from enrolled weeks (their cash rental pool).

The impact of this is that you have lots of members not knowing what is going to happen next (evidenced by the questions popping up on here from very experienced MVC users) and an extremely limited ability to have questions asked (TUG, while awesome, only relays policy as our SMEs understand it but doesn't make it) or make adjustments or cancellations (because the web site provides no functionality and they have understaffed their CS line for months).

In a time of extreme change and worry, you want to see those in charge seem competent, empathetic, and transparent.  I didn't get that from the email (which sounded like "nothing to worry about, WE'RE open for business").


----------



## Gemini Chica

Totally agree Barry there are many European owners, its really something that's necessary.


----------



## Dean

bazzap said:


> I asked at one of our home resorts and
> 
> There is no comparable timeshare insurance in Europe, which I or anyone else has been able to find as yet.
> Some while ago now I asked both MVC and Travelex, but they could not help.
> I also asked TATOC, the UK Timeshare Organisation, who suggested two possible companies to try but neither offered similar cover.
> I will keep searching and I am sure many of us would welcome anyone’s experience and suggestions with possible insurance providers.
> Meanwhile it is disappointing that MVC as a self claimed global company does not have an insurance option for non US residents


The problem is they don't self insure, they contract it out.  So if there isn't anything you can get, there likely isn't anything available for them to offer to you either.  Both MVC and Disney use Travelex, they could ask Travelex to provide an option which I'd think is unlikely unless they're contemplating some type of service there anyway.  I assume you've looked at Berkshire Hathaway, Expatriate Group and Globelink and found them not applicable.  There must be a reason the usual companies don't offer coverage there, are you aware of the specific reasons?


----------



## bazzap

Dean said:


> The problem is they don't self insure, they contract it out.  So if there isn't anything you can get, there likely isn't anything available for them to offer to you either.  Both MVC and Disney use Travelex, they could ask Travelex to provide an option which I'd think is unlikely unless they're contemplating some type of service there anyway.  I assume you've looked at Berkshire Hathaway, Expatriate Group and Globelink and found them not applicable.  There must be a reason the usual companies don't offer coverage there, are you aware of the specific reasons?


Thank you, I heard of those companies but never in a European context. I will check them out.


----------



## Dean

bazzap said:


> Thank you, I heard of those companies but never in a European context. I will check them out.


Sure, let us know what you find out as it may help others.  As a rule I'm negative to travel insurance other than special situations but I know some don't want to take the risks and that there are situations where it makes more sense than others such as preexisting medical conditions, known personal/family risks and larger trips.  I get it for MVC simply because of the economy of scale but I don't do it for anything else.


----------



## NboroGirl

I got this email from MVC yesterday:

*Dear Marriott Vacation Club Owner,*

As a valued member of the Marriott Vacation Club family, we wanted to provide you with an update on our ongoing efforts to keep our resorts around the globe comfortable and safe environments for our Owners, guests and associates. Simply put, there is no higher priority for our organization.

We have been actively monitoring and reacting to the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) situation since its emergence in the Asia Pacific region late last year. As the situation began to develop, we quickly took steps to stand-up our dedicated and tested emergency preparedness and response teams, and subsequently charged each of those teams with preserving the safety and well-being of our Owners, guests, and associates.

I am pleased to report that we have continued to welcome Owners and guests to each of our resorts without disruption since earlier this year. Our resorts and associates look forward to welcoming you and your family on your next vacation, and rest-assured that we will continue to evolve our on-site response to mitigate the spread of COVID-19.

On that note, our corporate and site leadership teams continue to closely monitor the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and World Health Organization (WHO) statements and advisories regarding COVID-19. We continue to follow both WHO, CDC and local/state health department guidance, as well as any guidance which may be issued by local/state health departments regarding recommended hygiene standards. We are also working closely with our industry and vendor partners to adopt best practices around cleaning processes. 

You should also know that the daily health and safety measures that are already in place at our resorts are designed to address a broad spectrum of viruses, including COVID-19. Those health and safety measures extend from handwashing hygiene and cleaning product specifications to villa and common-area cleaning procedures.

However, in response to the spread of COVID-19, our resorts and properties have increased the cleaning protocols for high-frequency guest touchpoints as well as the following public areas, where applicable:

Public restrooms
Lobbies
Fitness centers and locker rooms
Activities and Kids Clubs
Shuttle buses
Other key guest areas
Our associates are also expected to follow the WHO and CDC recommendations for everyday preventative actions to help prevent the spread of diseases, and we encourage all Owners and guests to do the same both at home and while at our resorts.

Traveling is a fundamental part of our lives and vacations are an important part of finding balance in a fast-paced world while we reconnect with family and friends. Vacations are circled on our calendars long in advance of lazy days by the beach, hitting the slopes, exploring new urban destinations, and simply spending quality time with loved ones.

Our resorts are open, our pool decks are set, and our associates look forward to welcoming you and your family on your next vacation.

Thank you for being part of the Marriott Vacation Club family, and I look forward to seeing you at our resorts as I vacation with my family throughout the year. 

Sincerely,






Steve Weisz
President & Chief Executive Officer


----------



## Steve Fatula

Marriott told me cancels within 60 days via points still go into holding account, but, you can use up to 120 days out for what it's worth to anyone.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

We have reservations for May 2020 to visit both Kauai and The Big Island.  My wife is immune suppressed, which is definitely an underlying medical condition.  Right now at least we are still planning to go.  

Neither of those islands are particularly crowded,  and we can watch where we go.    Of course May is a ways off, and things are changing quickly.


----------



## gln60

Steve Fatula said:


> Marriott told me cancels within 60 days via points still go into holding account, but, you can use up to 120 days out for what it's worth to anyone.


Do you mean you must use the points within 120 days of cancellation...or you can use the points in the holding account to make ANOTHER reservation 120 days in advance of the new reservation?


----------



## ljmiii

Safti said:


> MVC is so messed up. Finally I got through after 2 hours....the II agent said "oh no, we can't do that, we are not accepting any late deposits".


Any new news? Have you tried to call again?


----------



## Dean

Steve Fatula said:


> Marriott told me cancels within 60 days via points still go into holding account, but, you can use up to 120 days out for what it's worth to anyone.


I assume they still expire at the normal time?


----------



## Gemini Chica

Steve Fatula said:


> Marriott told me cancels within 60 days via points still go into holding account, but, you can use up to 120 days out for what it's worth to anyone.



So I cancelled one night yesterday and got 300 points back into a holding account that says “Hold Election 120” they were 2021 points I had advanced. So beside them it says 01/01/20-12/31/21. So I have no clue what the 120 means.... I can book maximum of 120 days from now or from the deadline? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

Gemini Chica said:


> So I cancelled one night yesterday and got 300 points back into a holding account that says “Hold Election 120” they were 2021 points I had advanced. So beside them it says 01/01/20-12/31/21. So I have no clue what the 120 means.... I can book maximum of 120 days from now or from the deadline?


I'm guessing 120 days from check in vs the previous 60 days.


----------



## Gemini Chica

Fasttr said:


> I'm guessing 120 days from check in vs the previous 60 days.



I’ve never had this before..... so they will expire end of 2021 but I can only book 120 days in advance? For example I need 1 night on August 12th so I could use those points from April 14th on to book with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

Gemini Chica said:


> I’ve never had this before..... so they will expire end of 2021 but I can only book 120 days in advance? For example I need 1 night on August 12th so I could use those points from April 14th on to book with?


That would be how I would interpret it.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Gemini Chica said:


> I’ve never had this before..... so they will expire end of 2021 but I can only book 120 days in advance? For example I need 1 night on August 12th so I could use those points from April 14th on to book with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are not changing the expiration date of your points, whatever points you used still expire when they expired before you used them. Any booking must be within 120 days of the date you book. Normally, holding points are within 60 days so they have doubled it. We use holding points all the time. Your example is correct, starting on April 14, you can book Aug 12. Normally when you cancel within 60 days, it would be in June, whatever 60 day mark is for Aug 12.


----------



## Jim Cameron

Has Marriott Vacation Club made any offers of compensation for members or their guests who have had to cancel reservations as a result of Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) ?


----------



## amy241

Removed


----------



## Steve Fatula

Is there a resort that has closed (you said *had* to cancel)? Normally, the compensation would come from travel insurance, for example if you can no longer get a flight, etc. Even if you have travel insurance, unless you purchase a "for any reason" policy, fear of flying or traveling due to a virus is not a valid reason for insurance purposes typically. The only thing different from a MVCI standpoint I am aware of is for DC points cancelled 60 days from stay. Formerly, they went into a holding account where you could only reserve 60 days in advance, they are allowing 120 days in advance.

In general, if you want to protect a vacation, you need to purchase travel insurance.


----------



## pedro47

We have two weeks  reserved for Hawaii the last week in June and the first week in July. Will this be a go in your opinions?


----------



## amy241

I am in the same boat. My husband and I are in our 50s and we are traveling with my mother and her husband who are in their 70s. We have a 37 day vacation to Hawaii planned for late April. We are flying JetBlue from FLL - LAX on April 24th and then Hawaiian Air from LAX -HNL on April 25th. We are overnighting at an LAX airport hotel (not happy to be at LAX with the large cluster in Los Angeles County). We fly the same route in reverse when we leave Hawaii on May 30th. Our trip takes us to 3 different islands: Oahu, the Big Island, and Kauai And involves multiple island hops on Hawaiian Air.

We are booked for Hale Koa for 7 nights, Marriott Ko Olina for 7 nights, Kilauea Military Camp for 2 nights, HGV King’s Land Resort for 7 nights, Marriott Waiohai for 7 nights, and the final 5 nights in a Kauai hotel. Then there are the 2 nights at the LAX airport hotel.

I am also trying to figure out if we should cancel or go under the current pandemic conditions. If I cancel, I don’t believe I will be able to rebook for 2020 as time in Hawaii is booked up quickly and likely not available — let alone the big hassle in trying to recreate this trip with all the airline segments and change fees involved.

I’d really appreciate anyone who travels there ahead of our trip to keep us posted on conditions. I’m concerned about them availability of supplies on the island with panic buying as well as the spread of Covid-19 on an island. I wish I had a crystal ball right now.


----------



## Dean

Jim Cameron said:


> Has Marriott Vacation Club made any offers of compensation for members or their guests who have had to cancel reservations as a result of Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) ?


They didn't with the hurricane situations that I'm aware of.  I'm not sure though if they canceled member reservations but they certainly did II exchanges and put those back onto II.  My guess is more flexibility for cancelation rules but no compensation.


----------



## Safti

No compensation at my end. They did deposit into II with some restrictions though.


----------



## Safti

ljmiii said:


> Any new news? Have you tried to call again?


Yes, I got a call back from MVCI late last night (9:30pm). I guess they were working overtime. I was supposed to check in on March 21 but canceled the trip. they did a deposit into II with some restrictions. I felt this was better than losing the entire week so I went for it.


----------



## m61376

We just had this discussion, although not for Hawaii (which would concern me more due to the recent influx of visitors from Asian hotspots). The number one thing that the CDC repeats is the importance of social distancing, which is impossible on a plane. From airport lines, security and the plane ride it is impossible not to share airspace with hundreds of people. The stewardesses/stewards are in contact with thousands of people in the past 14 days before they reach you. If someone sits adjacent to you, and in front/behind, wiping your seat down doesn’t clear that risk. 
Moreover, the biggest concern right now is to slow this thing down so our medical facilities are not overwhelmed like it is in Italy. The scary reality is 10% of those affected will need hospitalization. Does Hawaii have that medical capacity? One thing we’ve seen is the hyperbolic rise in just a few days. 
as tempting as Hawaii is I wouldn’t go over the next 6-8 weeks at least.


----------



## samara64

​
For more than 90 years, Marriott has lived by a core value established by our founder, JW Marriott, Sr., to "take care of our guests and associates." This enduring value guides us as we face the difficult challenge of responding to the coronavirus (COVID-19), which the World Health Organization declared a pandemic on Wednesday.

Our hearts and thoughts go out to the people who have been affected by this unprecedented event and we appreciate the healthcare workers, local communities, and governments around the world who are on the front line working to contain this coronavirus. Please know that we are vigilantly monitoring the COVID-19 situation around the clock and have precautions in place to ensure a healthy stay at any of our hotels across the globe.

In this climate, we know travel may not be your first thought, but I want you to know the safety of our guests and associates is our top priority. I want to thank you in advance for putting your trust in Marriott as you plan for future travels. Below is an update on what we are doing, keeping your safety top of mind.​


​
When You Book​You should have confidence when you book a stay at any of our hotels across the globe that we are doing everything we can to have accommodations ready for you. We are closely monitoring the World Health Organization (WHO), the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and local health agencies for the latest developments related to COVID-19 and following the guidance of government and public health officials. We are reinforcing these agencies' recommendations on the appropriate health and safety measures with our own hotel management teams and the hotel operators in our portfolio.​


​
Before Your Stay​Given the impact of COVID-19 on how we work, socialize and travel, we have been adapting our cancellation policy over the past several weeks to the evolving nature of this epidemic. Today, we are updating our policy to provide our customers the most flexibility we can offer during these challenging times. Generally speaking, for guests with existing individual reservations, including reservations with pre-paid rates that are typically more restrictive, we will allow changes or cancellation without a charge up to 24 hours prior to arrival as long as the change or cancellation is made by April 30, 2020. For guests making new individual reservations between today and April 30, 2020, we will allow those reservations to be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before a guest's scheduled arrival date. Please visit our website for the most up-to-date information and for additional details about availability and exclusions.​


​
During Your Stay​We recognize that the COVID-19 virus has required all of us to be more mindful as we go through our regular activities. Daily, our hotels around the world are working to ensure that they meet the latest guidance from the CDC and WHO on hygiene and cleaning. Our hotels' health and safety measures are designed to address a broad spectrum of viruses, including COVID-19, and cover everything from handwashing hygiene and cleaning product specifications to guest room and common area cleaning procedures. Specific steps we are taking as a company can be found on our website.​


​
For Our Marriott Bonvoy Members​*We are focused on how the coronavirus is impacting our Marriott Bonvoy Members and have made some important updates to our loyalty program to provide greater flexibility when planning future travel. Specifically, we have paused points expiration until August 31, 2020 allowing Members ample time to redeem their points. In addition, we have extended the expiration of suite night awards (SNAs) with an expiration date of December 31, 2020 by one year to December 31, 2021. Lastly, Members who currently have an active Free Night Award (FNA) expiring in 2020 as part of their credit card benefit, annual choice benefit, promotions or travel package will be able to use it through January 31, 2021. We understand that earning status for 2021 may also be on your mind. As the current situation is still evolving, it is too early for us to make any changes. We will keep you updated on all loyalty program changes through our Marriott Bonvoy member benefits* website.

We recognize that these are unsettling times and whether you are traveling now or in the future, we want you to know that your safety and wellbeing are our first priority.

Whenever you travel, we are waiting with open doors and open hearts to serve you.​




​
Arne Sorenson
President and CEO, Marriott International​


----------



## icydog

I am so upset.  If Disney Vacation Club can allow cancelations without penalty why can’t Marriott follow the same guidelines.  

I’m a nervous wreck about my points and exchanged weeks’ reservations.

  Why hasn’t Marriott stepped up to the plate and offered us a way out?  What’s wrong with Marriott’s Code of Ethics?


----------



## StevenTing

What do you propose they do and how to you propose they implement it?  Marriott is selling time.  Once time passes you never get it back.  I think the best they could do is give you some certificates in II but I don’t think they can do much more.  

I have fixed weeks that guarantee my usage at a certain time.  Once that time passes, how would you expect Marriott to provide that time back?

If they do give people “credit” you then create a bottleneck for future years and it will be even more difficult to find what you want.  When your system is based on weeks, there are less options.  DVC is based on points so they have more options.


----------



## rgarsurf

StevenTing said:


> What do you propose they do and how to you propose they implement it?  Marriott is selling time.  Once time passes you never get it back.  I think the best they could do is give you some certificates in II but I don’t think they can do much more.
> 
> I have fixed weeks that guarantee my usage at a certain time.  Once that time passes, how would you expect Marriott to provide that time back?
> 
> If they do give people “credit” you then create a bottleneck for future years and it will be even more difficult to find what you want.  When your system is based on weeks, there are less options.  DVC is based on points so they have more options.


They could allow conversion of the week to points.


----------



## tschwa2

Unfortunately almost no fixed/float timeshare resorts make any accommodations for those type of members/owners when disasters strike.  This includes hurricanes, fires, etc.  

If they aren't allowing changes to points weeks, I am a little surprised.  That they will do nothing for weeks owners/reservations I am not surprised.


----------



## StevenTing

rgarsurf said:


> They could allow conversion of the week to points.



you still run into the same problem. The points in Marriott are based on weeks. With DVC, they are not. They were pure points from the beginning. I don’t know how DVC came up with their number of points but they could defer them indefinitely and have them accumulate. 
With MVC, the points in the trust came from weeks.   I guess they could convert them to points.  However you’d likely find yourself using them for airline tickets, resort credits, or other things that don’t provide you the same value.  That’s the only way I can see it working.  I guess you could also use the points for Third Home or something that is not resort based. Either way, I don’t think owners would be happy regardless of what MVC offered.


----------



## CPNY

You can still travel. People are still traveling so they don’t have to do anything really.


----------



## sandcfort

I just cancelled a points stay for HHI.  MVC said that since its within 60 days of the reservation they will allow bookings within 120 days and not the normal 60 day window.  WTBS- my points expire 6/30/2020 and cannot be used past that date.  It would be nice if MVC would extend past the expiration dates if warranted.


----------



## CPNY

sandcfort said:


> I just cancelled a points stay for HHI.  MVC said that since its within 60 days of the reservation they will allow bookings within 120 days and not the normal 60 day window.  WTBS- my points expire 6/30/2020 and cannot be used past that date.  It would be nice if MVC would extend past the expiration dates if warranted.


I’m guessing the vistana side is still under vistana management in terms of operations. There is a lot of inconsistency however I was able to cancel two bookings with no cancellation fee and all restrictions removed in terms of star option usage. Others reporting given options. Pay the fee and remove restrictions on points SO or waive the fee and keep the star options restricted. I guess I was lucky and got both.


----------



## burg1121

Marriott cares about Marriott nothing more nothing less, If it doesn't benefit Marriott oh well that's to bad. There was a time it was different. That time is long passed. They have a good product that was once exceptional.


----------



## mjm1

Thanks for sharing. Please note that the letter shown above is from Marriott International not Marriott Vacation Club. Two separate entities.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GregT

Unfortunately, I ran into this same issue when the hurricane passed through St. Thomas and devastated the island.    I canceled the reservation within 60 days and got restricted points.   While I wasn't happy to have restricted points, it was better than nothing and I found an alternative use for them.

What bummed me out a little bit was that the hurricane happened more than 60 days out and Marriott slow played the communication about whether or not the resort would re-open soon.  In retrospect, there is no way it could have re-opened, but at the time, the communications suggested that it might.   Oh well....

I hope you end up with a satisfactory arrangement!

Best,

Greg


----------



## turkel

sandcfort said:


> I just cancelled a points stay for HHI.  MVC said that since its within 60 days of the reservation they will allow bookings within 120 days and not the normal 60 day window.  WTBS- my points expire 6/30/2020 and cannot be used past that date.  It would be nice if MVC would extend past the expiration dates if warranted.


Prime example of enough is never enough.


----------



## Homer1

My issue is there is no way to contact Marriott to cancel a reservation. They will not answer phones or respond to emails. The standard answer is to contact Owner Services. I have been doing that for over a week and still can't reach them. If anyone know a secret way to cancel an upcoming reservation I would really appreciate it. My wife and I are in the high risk category and it is recommended to not travel. We have points reservations for the first week of April.


----------



## rthib

Have you tried the chat?


----------



## samara64

Thanks Mike.

Yes, unfortunately no one has heard a thing from MVCI so far.


----------



## ilene13

Homer1 said:


> My issue is there is no way to contact Marriott to cancel a reservation. They will not answer phones or respond to emails. The standard answer is to contact Owner Services. I have been doing that for over a week and still can't reach them. If anyone know a secret way to cancel an upcoming reservation I would really appreciate it. My wife and I are in the high risk category and it is recommended to not travel. We have points reservations for the first week of April.


I have called twice this week and I requested a call back.  Both times they returned my call within 45 minutes


----------



## icydog

Homer1 said:


> My issue is there is no way to contact Marriott to cancel a reservation. They will not answer phones or respond to emails. The standard answer is to contact Owner Services. I have been doing that for over a week and still can't reach them. If anyone know a secret way to cancel an upcoming reservation I would really appreciate it. My wife and I are in the high risk category and it is recommended to not travel. We have points reservations for the first week of April.


I’m having the same issues.  No one is answering the phones.  It’s so frustrating. I have several exchanged weeks and points reservations in my account.  I’m on the high risk category list.  I don’t know what to do.


----------



## dioxide45

StevenTing said:


> you still run into the same problem. The points in Marriott are based on weeks. With DVC, they are not. They were pure points from the beginning. I don’t know how DVC came up with their number of points but they could defer them indefinitely and have them accumulate.


DVC would still have the same problems. Their underlying inventory is still time. Sure they could allow people to accumulate more points from cancellations, but the bottleneck will still catch up with them down the road when there it a lot more points than available inventory to meet the demand.

I suspect what the other companies do is they offer up their unsold and inventory that they otherwise control (for Encore packages or cash rentals) and make that up for offer for those with accumulated points from cancellations. After Irma and Maria, we know there is no hope of Marriott offering up their owned inventory to give it back to their customers to use.


----------



## icydog

ilene13 said:


> I have called twice this week and I requested a call back.  Both times they returned my call within 45 minutes


I tried that.  Nobody called me back! But then I got an emailed rating slip on “the so-called” return call from Marriott. Whoever was supposed to have called me never did.  That ratings slip was not a good one believe me!


----------



## icydog

StevenTing said:


> What do you propose they do and how to you propose they implement it?  Marriott is selling time.  Once time passes you never get it back.  I think the best they could do is give you some certificates in II but I don’t think they can do much more.
> 
> I have fixed weeks that guarantee my usage at a certain time.  Once that time passes, how would you expect Marriott to provide that time back?
> 
> If they do give people “credit” you then create a bottleneck for future years and it will be even more difficult to find what you want.  When your system is based on weeks, there are less options.  DVC is based on points so they have more options.





StevenTing said:


> you still run into the same problem. The points in Marriott are based on weeks. With DVC, they are not. They were pure points from the beginning. I don’t know how DVC came up with their number of points but they could defer them indefinitely and have them accumulate.
> With MVC, the points in the trust came from weeks.   I guess they could convert them to points.  However you’d likely find yourself using them for airline tickets, resort credits, or other things that don’t provide you the same value.  That’s the only way I can see it working.  I guess you could also use the points for Third Home or something that is not resort based. Either way, I don’t think owners would be happy regardless of what MVC offered.


Hi Steve, Don’t you and your brother work as Account Execs for Marriott Vacation Club at KoOlina.


----------



## TXTortoise

"Hi Steve, Don’t you and your brother work as Account Execs for Marriott Vacation Club at KoOlina."

Definitely got the wrong Steven. ;-). He's based in Utah and co-founder of VacationPointsExchange.com


----------



## StevenTing

icydog said:


> Hi Steve, Don’t you and your brother work as Account Execs for Marriott Vacation Club at KoOlina.



Nope.  Don’t work for MVC.  However, it would be nice to have access to the inside scoop.


----------



## enma

Safti said:


> Yes, I got a call back from MVCI late last night (9:30pm). I guess they were working overtime. I was supposed to check in on March 21 but canceled the trip. they did a deposit into II with some restrictions. I felt this was better than losing the entire week so I went for it.



This was your owner week / deeded week? What are the restrictions? I am potentially running into the problem of cancelling a week reservation with 30 days.  Was this week of yours in Europe / restricted area or just somewhere else where you didn't feel comfortable going? Normally I would call owner services to ask these questions but hopeless now to get thru.


----------



## dioxide45

StevenTing said:


> Nope.  Don’t work for MVC.  However, it would be nice to have access to the inside scoop.


I have considered applying for a job in their IT department now that we are in Florida. It would be interesting to see what is going on behind the curtain.


----------



## Big Matt

I'm not sure I understand what your issue is.  You mention that you have exchanged weeks and points in your accounts.  Exchanged weeks should be with a trading company (II?).  You need to talk to the exchange company, not MVC.  If it is with II, you can just retrade the reservations to a date out in the future.  Points can be cancelled by contacting MVC or using a chat feature.


----------



## tubelaw

I am having the same experience trying to cancel a point reservation checking in for this Monday.   They did call back one time but my wife thought it was spam and didn’t answer.  . Got through again after many attempts and it’s been over an hour and still waiting.  I tried calling resort directly and just kept referring me back to customer service.


----------



## bizaro86

I think it's not unfair to comment that Marriot has consistently been the least customer friendly TS company when disaster strikes. Both the hurricanes and coronavirus are evidence of that.

Even the much maligned Wyndham brands are offering free cancellations (I cancelled a worldmark reservation only 2 days out and got a full points refund). Holiday Inn Vacations did full waivers as well.


----------



## bazzap

dioxide45 said:


> I have considered applying for a job in their IT department now that we are in Florida. It would be interesting to see what is going on behind the curtain.


Please do, haha


----------



## Dean

icydog said:


> I am so upset.  If Disney Vacation Club can allow cancelations without penalty why can’t Marriott follow the same guidelines.
> 
> I’m a nervous wreck about my points and exchanged weeks’ reservations.
> 
> Why hasn’t Marriott stepped up to the plate and offered us a way out?  What’s wrong with Marriott’s Code of Ethics?


It's not without penalty in reality as you still have the UY and expiration restrictions.  DVC has a formal policy for hurricanes and a history of a similar response to natural disasters.  They also have a history of case by case which means different members are treated differently.  In reaslity the brunt of the allowance is shouldered by the other members, not DVD or DVCMC.  Marriott has a history of no such allowances.  Personally I'd far rather them be consistent than like DVC, blowing in the wind.  Ideally they'd developer a policy, at least internally, that gave limited flexibility such as waiving cancelation and change fees, eliminating holdings accounts and allowed banking where the deadline has passed when true disasters occur then administer it consistently.


----------



## TXTortoise

dioxide45 said:


> I have considered applying for a job in their IT department now that we are in Florida. It would be interesting to see what is going on behind the curtain.



They probably need COBOL and PL/1 programmers.


----------



## Steve Fatula

samara64 said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> Yes, unfortunately no one has heard a thing from MVCI so far.



Except for the emails we got and several have posted copies of in various threads. They did send them out. Let me see if I can update this post with a MVCI copy.









						MARRIOTT / CORONAVIRUS [MERGED]
					

This is why travel insurance exists.  Travelex doesn’t cover European owners and I do have travel insurance but someone has just informed me it needs to be specific for timeshares which I didn’t know .    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					tugbbs.com
				




You said "a thing" so maybe you were not specifically asking about this, but it qualifies as a thing.


----------



## ljmiii

Dean said:


> [DVC] is not without penalty in reality as you still have the UY and expiration restrictions...


Actually DVC is allowing people to 'unborrow' their points for cancellations as well as banking points that have passed the banking window.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Homer1 said:


> My issue is there is no way to contact Marriott to cancel a reservation.



I had no problem reaching them yesterday. Therefore, not true. As has been stated, if they allowed weeks owners to defer via any mechanism their weeks stays, then, every resort will be overbooked for the next year or 2 with no way to use it anyway. Points users always can cancel their points, I have used cancelled points for 7 years now. But in the end, everyone that defers will create an upstream bottleneck which will then be a subject for more complaints. They can't create more inventory is the bottom line. Nor can any competing system. One way or another, there will be impacts to every system.

I sadly had to cancel the end of month ocean front II exchange to Kauai due to upcoming medical tests and issues I can't easily defer until after my trip.


----------



## ljmiii

For points cancellations MVC is being completely unreasonable. DVC, HGVC, Wyndham, UVC, Holiday Inn Vacations (?!?) and I'm sure others I don't know about are all giving owners their points back without restriction. And as I mentioned previously, DVC is going above and beyond by allowing points to be 'unborrowed' and banked past their deadlines. 

More to the point, the 'Inventory is inventory' argument for MVC ceased to be valid in 2010. Points can be spent on all sorts of things besides stays at a MVC resort.

Weeks are harder since they are actual inventory. But for weeks which are enrolled MVC could offer owners their DP value. And even if MVC didn't do that, MVC's parent could allow them to be deposited into II at less than 59 days without going into flexchange and less than 14 days without even more restrictions.


----------



## Steve Fatula

I agree that points can be used for other things, that is a good point. But you DO get points back, can't you then use them for other things? Not sure what you mean by that. That is the case, I got my points back and they gave me twice as long for stays to use them. The points do not expire in 120 days, they expire when they expired before they were used. The expiration date remains the same.

Inventory is inventory is a valid argument. All those points could not possibly be used for stays. But I do agree with your point about "other things", that is certainly the case. I will use mine for stays once I am in recovery after surgery. Never had a problem using holding account points, but that may chance now. And if it turns out there is no inventory, I will use them for other things as you say. Mine expire at year end, lots of time to use them. Though I've never actually read can they be used for all those other purposes (holding points), or, just reservations?


----------



## alexb

What did they offer you


----------



## Dean

ljmiii said:


> Actually DVC is allowing people to 'unborrow' their points for cancellations as well as banking points that have passed the banking window.


That's c/w what they've done in the past.  What they have not done that I am aware of, is allow one to extend points that were already banked.


----------



## bogey21

StevenTing said:


> I have fixed weeks that guarantee my usage at a certain time.  Once that time passes, how would you expect Marriott to provide that time back?



Fixed Weeks and Points are different animals.  Points I know nothing about, Fixed Weeks, I do.  At one time I owned 6 Fixed Weeks at 6 different HOA Controlled Independents.  I had two (one in Biloxi, MS and one in Galveton, TX) shut down almost a year each due to hurricane damage.  I figured it came with the territory and just lived with it which I think is appropriate.  IMO Fixed Weeks at Marriott should be the same deal...

George


----------



## ljmiii

Steve Fatula said:


> Though I've never actually read can they be used for all those other purposes (holding points), or, just reservations?


This is indeed a question for y'all who have ever had points in a holding account...or even more to the point have some now. I've read everything I've been able to find on the MVC website but all I see is...

*"Use Vacation Club Points in a Holding Account:*
If you have Vacation Club Points in a Holding Account, remember that you must use them before the end of the current Use Year. You may use these Vacation Club Points to reserve a vacation up to 60 days in advance, and you may not bank, borrow or transfer them." 

I would very much appreciate it if someone could see if their holding account points can be used for anything else besides booking at a MVC resort.


----------



## tiel

ljmiii said:


> This is indeed a question for y'all who have ever had points in a holding account...or even more to the point have some now. I've read everything I've been able to find on the MVC website but all I see is...
> 
> *"Use Vacation Club Points in a Holding Account:*
> If you have Vacation Club Points in a Holding Account, remember that you must use them before the end of the current Use Year. You may use these Vacation Club Points to reserve a vacation up to 60 days in advance, and you may not bank, borrow or transfer them."
> 
> I would very much appreciate it if someone could see if their holding account points can be used for anything else besides booking at a MVC resort.



We used some points from our holding account for resort credit. Worked out well for us, since we couldn’t use them for a stay.


----------



## answeeney

I understand that some may be disappointed when a planned holiday (vacation) goes awry. I would imagine, though, that the vast majority of Marriott timeshare owners have the luxury of going away on a regular basis so it is difficult to imagine a lesser hardship than missing out on a trip. What’s the worst that can happen – you have read your books on the sofa at home instead of on the beach? Also, a holiday is a sunk cost so, pretty much by definition, it is something you can afford to lose. (If not, why buy it and not insure it?)

With that in mind, why would anyone think that if they suffer a minor hit (compared say to someone who is laid off because of Covid 19) that they should expect an innocent third party to step in and alleviate their inconvenience? There are far more worthy charities out there in my view.

In my opinion, it would be just as reasonable to urge TUG members to pass the hat round to provide compensation for those affected than to expect Marriott to pick up the tab. I’m not volunteering by the way but if some TUG members feel they need better vacation insurance then why not start a mutual benefit society?


----------



## WBP

https://www.alterramtnco.com/news/2020/03/14/alterra-mountain-company-closure-announcement

http://news.vailresorts.com/corporate/update-on-coronavirus-from-vail-resorts.htm


----------



## pspercy

Travel Information: COVID-19 Update
" *Marriott Vacations Worldwide is included in this policy. Design Hotels are excluded from this policy.* "

I have a resv made with DP for Hilton Head, about 1000miles drive each way, less than 30dys away. I'm hoping the above means if I cancel that the points will be restored to my account so I can  bank them to next year, not put in the special holding account but of course getting MVC on the phone is about impossible.


----------



## Steve Fatula

pspercy said:


> Travel Information: COVID-19 Update
> " *Marriott Vacations Worldwide is included in this policy. Design Hotels are excluded from this policy.* "
> 
> I have a resv made with DP for Hilton Head, about 1000miles drive each way, less than 30dys away. I'm hoping the above means if I cancel that the points will be restored to my account so I can  bank them to next year, not put in the special holding account but of course getting MVC on the phone is about impossible.



Nope, that is Marriott Hotels and Bonvoy, not the separate company MVCI. I don't believe you will be able to bank any cancelled points from <30 days away.


----------



## pspercy

It says Marriott Vacations Worldwide is included in the new policy ?

Anyway I emailed Owner Services so we'll see . . .

P.S. driven thru' your town a few times


----------



## Woj

We are Legacy owners and just went round and round with II yesterday. We had two weeks booked in Paris and decided to cancel. We booked the weeks at $150 per week and took out the insurance at  $62 per week. I was told that fear to travel is not covered. So the weeks go back in our account to be used within a year and when we decide to use them it will be another $150 per week and another $62 per week insurance. Under normal times I totally agree with II but these are not normal times. II continues to be a ball and chain to Marriott!


----------



## amy241

Safti said:


> No compensation at my end. They did deposit into II with some restrictions though.



What was your travel date and what were the restrictions involved with the II deposit? I’m in a similar situation with a trip coming up to Hawaii in 6 weeks.


----------



## Dean

Woj said:


> We are Legacy owners and just went round and round with II yesterday. We had two weeks booked in Paris and decided to cancel. We booked the weeks at $150 per week and took out the insurance at  $62 per week. I was told that fear to travel is not covered. So the weeks go back in our account to be used within a year and when we decide to use them it will be another $150 per week and another $62 per week insurance. Under normal times I totally agree with II but these are not normal times. II continues to be a ball and chain to Marriott!


I'd look at the policy and likely file a claim.  In general I'd agree with the stance II took but to a Tier 3 location for Covid and an upcoming trip, it might be covered.  I know II has loosened their rules and allowed fee exchanges to use by the end of the year.


----------



## Fasttr

amy241 said:


> What was your travel date and what were the restrictions involved with the II deposit? I’m in a similar situation with a trip coming up to Hawaii in 6 weeks.


This email from II May give some clues.....

Dear Valued Member:

Your safety is important to us and so are your vacations. As the new coronavirus rapidly evolves, Interval is working to meet the needs of our members, affiliated resorts, and associates. We appreciate all of the feedback we have received and want to take this opportunity to provide an update.

If you have purchased travel insurance for your upcoming vacation, please contact Allianz Insurance directly at 1-800-419-7642 to discuss your coverage and claim options.

If you have not purchased travel insurance, or if your reason for cancellation is not covered by insurance, please read below for temporary adjustments that we have made to our cancellation policies to provide you with peace of mind during this unprecedented time. We will continue to monitor the situation and will make any necessary changes based on the circumstances.

*EXCHANGES*:

For all exchanges with check-in dates through April 30, 2020, members may change their destination and/or travel date without incurring an additional exchange fee. Travel must be completed by December 31, 2020. If you prefer more time to travel, we can provide you with our standard fee-based replacement-week certificate, which is good for one year.
For all exchanges with a check-in date after April 30, 2020, our standard exchange cancellation policies apply. We commit that we will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as necessary.
Members who make exchanges between March 14, 2020, and April 30, 2020, will have the option to retrade to another available destination and/or date if your plans change — without incurring an additional exchange fee.
*GETAWAYS*:

For Getaways cancelled with check-in dates through April 30, 2020, you will have the option to apply the amount paid toward a future Getaway. If you are unable to identify your travel destination/date at the time of cancellation, you will be provided with a no-fee replacement-week certificate for which travel must be completed by December 31, 2020.
For any cancellation of a Getaway that is booked between March 14, 2020, and April 30, 2020, you will have the option to apply the amount paid toward a future Getaway.
*CRUISES*:

Members who book a cruise through Interval Travel will follow the policies of each individual cruise line. Please call Interval Travel, and we will inform you of your options and facilitate your cancellation for you.
In order to better serve you, we will open our Member-Services Center on Sunday, March 15, from 10 a.m. – 6 p.m. Eastern Standard Time. Please recognize that our call volume is very high right now, so if you do not have travel plans within the next 30 days, please wait before contacting us.

We also encourage you to visit Community on intervalworld.com to communicate with your fellow members and stay abreast of any future policy updates.

We value your membership and appreciate your patience and understanding. We are committed to supporting you in this time of uncertainty — and providing you with wonderful vacation memories in the future.

Warm Regards,




Jeanette Marbert
President, Interval International


----------



## Safti

It was my owner, deeded week in Scottsdale. I am restricted from travel as I have to make a border crossing to do so. I am told that MVC will now deposit into II with no fees though. The restriction they placed on was a 30 day short notice. I am told that they will remove that now though.


----------



## Old Hickory

II just allowed me to change my Exchange week that was to start March 28th to the Fall.  I requested the same property and requested it moved out further than E Plus was able to do.  No fees.

Thanks II.

Edit: Let me add.  The phone call was an opportunity for the II representative to upsell trip insurance and membership status.


----------



## dioxide45

JIMinNC said:


> My understanding is the infection on the Grand Princess that just docked in Oakland yesterday came from crew members who had transferred to that ship from the Diamond Princess that had the infection in Japan. The other Princess ships that had some crew members tested were crew that had also transferred from one of the ships with the infections. So, my understanding is all of those were directly related.


Stupid move by Princess. I had heard this too, though not 100% if true or not. If it is, they deserved to be the first to be shut down. Since no other cruise lines have had any confirmed COVID-19 reports (I know other ships were denied ports and delayed disembarkation), I see Princess as being 100% responsible for the state of the cruise industry right now, that being shut down. I think someone needs to investigate the actions taken by Princess and if they did indeed move staff from Diamond Princess to any other ships, they should face stiff fines or other regulatory action.

Another line that is somewhat culpable is Holland America. They were turned away from several ports after they decided dollars over passenger safety and picked up passengers in Hong Kong. They then ended up having to disembark in Cambodia. What were they thinking? While both Princess and Diamond are Carnival brands, I understand that their lines pretty much run independently of each other.


----------



## dioxide45

Homer1 said:


> My issue is there is no way to contact Marriott to cancel a reservation. They will not answer phones or respond to emails. The standard answer is to contact Owner Services. I have been doing that for over a week and still can't reach them. If anyone know a secret way to cancel an upcoming reservation I would really appreciate it. My wife and I are in the high risk category and it is recommended to not travel. We have points reservations for the first week of April.



Marriott could have at least opened their call center on Sunday (today) to help owners that needed to make changes to their vacation plans.


----------



## amy241

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott could have at least opened their call center on Sunday (today) to help owners that needed to make changes to their vacation plans.



I so agree!! I was thinking the same thing. I have a trip to Hawaii scheduled in 6 weeks and need to speak to someone about our MKO reservation. I tried all day yesterday only to navigate all the prompts to hear that they are experiencing too many calls and to call again - click.

I am really disappointed in how MVC is handling this.


----------



## amy241

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott could have at least opened their call center on Sunday (today) to help owners that needed to make changes to their vacation plans.



They don’t even offer us the capability of cancelling it or modifying the reservation on their website. This is really giving MVC a black eye.


----------



## icydog

Dean said:


> That's c/w what they've done in the past.  What they have not done that I am aware of, is allow one to extend points that were already banked.


I’d like an answer to this too.  I have a ton of points that had been banked from last year.  What will Disney do about banked in points? If I can’t reserve anything the points will be useless.


----------



## capjak

Following on this weekend's announcement of two Mainland visitors on Kauai testing positive for the coronavirus, Maui County reported its first case and Oahu counted its third last night. The latest cases bring Hawaii's total number of COVID-19 cases to six.


----------



## jpc763

I just logged on and this was on the front page.

*Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update:*
Marriott Vacation Club is actively monitoring the situation regarding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), including related guidance provided by local government and public health officials, and is following any protocols issued by governmental authorities and agencies in the locations in which we do business. All resorts remain open at this time. We encourage all Owners, Members and guests to refer to the World Health Organization (WHO), the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) or their local health authority for more information about COVID-19.
The health and safety measures that are already in place at our resorts and properties are designed to address a broad spectrum of viruses, including COVID-19. Our cleaning protocols include everything from handwashing hygiene and cleaning product specifications, to villa and common area cleaning procedures. However, in response to the spread of COVID-19, our resorts and properties have also increased the cleaning protocols for high frequency guest touchpoints. As always, the safety and well-being of our Owners, Members, guests and associates is our top priority.
*Cancellation Policy Information:*
Due to extremely high call volumes, if you need to cancel a reservation for an arrival in the next 75 days, please complete the following feedback form.
Owners using Marriott Vacation Club Destination Points

Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: Vacation Club Points will be returned to their account and the Points Premium(if any) will be returned to a Holding Account.
Arrival 1-60 days prior to check-in, the Vacation Club Points will be returned to a Holding Account, and the Points Premium (if any) will be forfeited. Hold Points can be used for a reservation or select Explorer offerings within 120 days of arrival.
Day of Arrival reservations will result in the Vacation Club Points being forfeited.
Owners Using Ownership Weeks for a reservation

Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: – Reservation can be cancelled, and Cancellation fees waived
Arrival from 14-60 days prior to check-in: no cancellations are permitted, but week can be deposited with Interval International for a late deposit that can be reserved within 60 days of arrival
Arrival from 3-14 days prior to check-in: no cancellations are permitted but a week can be deposited with Interval International for a week that can be reserved with Interval within 30 days of arrival
Arrival from 0-2 days prior to arrival. No cancellations are permitted.
Other Reservations types

If you have a reservation confirmed through Interval International, please contact them directly at 800-468-3782.
If you have a rental reservation, please contact 1-800-Villas9
If you have a Preview reservation, please contact 800-782-5410
Submit Your Cancellation Request

Hopefully it will help some people.  I am 61 days out on a Waikoloa trip.  Trying to decide what to do.


----------



## BreakingAway

DannyTS said:


> Marriott pays the maintenance fees for the inventory it owns. They use it to rent, hopefully for a profit. You want to basically give it to you, it would put them in an insolvancy position pretty fast. Not to mention, if they own 5% of the inventory, that would not be sufficient to satisfy the other  95%


Marriott will have inventory that will sit unrented because people will be cancelling travel plans for well past April 30, 2020. That will very likely create more inventory during the rest of the year and perhaps into 2021.  So that is where the inventory will come from if Marriott wanted to provide service to owners. Unrented inventory becomes inventory that should be made available to timeshare owners. There is unlikely to be a bottleneck until travel returns to pre-pandemic levels which is unlikely to happen soon. I received a pop up questionnaire of 2 questions today when I signed in online to MVC account. The questions were on a scale of 1-10 and asked how likely was I to travel. I think Marriott is keeping one eye on the Covid-19 scenario as it develops and the other eye on guest travel plans to predict cancellations or people who do not have reservations and may not make any travel plans. We will see if cancelations of Marriott reservations will be made available to owners or if Marriott will hold on to those reservations hoping for last minute reservations.


----------



## DannyTS

BreakingAway said:


> Marriott will have inventory that will sit unrented because people will be cancelling travel plans for well past April 30, 2020. That will very likely create more inventory during the rest of the year and perhaps into 2021.  So that is where the inventory will come from if Marriott wanted to provide service to owners. Unrented inventory becomes inventory that should be made available to timeshare owners. There is unlikely to be a bottleneck until travel returns to pre-pandemic levels which is unlikely to happen soon. I received a pop up questionnaire of 2 questions today when I signed in online to MVC account. The questions were on a scale of 1-10 and asked how likely was I to travel. I think Marriott is keeping one eye on the Covid-19 scenario as it develops and the other eye on guest travel plans to predict cancellations or people who do not have reservations and may not make any travel plans. We will see if cancelations of Marriott reservations will be made available to owners or if Marriott will hold on to those reservations hoping for last minute reservations.


If you are an owner, same as Marriott, why would you expect them to give you their inventory for free? I just do not get it. How about your 2021 bookings, who would you give them to: another owner or to  MVC or maybe to a third party? If your answer is " to nobody", you are not willing to give anyone what you own and pay annual fees on, why would they?

Marriott owns over 100 resorts with about 22,000 units. If everyone cancels in the next 60 days, they would somehow have to take out from the hat about 1.3 million nights. Of course, this thing can go on for 4 months or more. Can you explain where would they come with this number of nights from their own inventory? The number is actually higher than 22,000 units because in their reporting, the lockoff units are counted at one but of course you can count them as 2 in most cases.

Concerning the future cancellations, we do not know that. Most people I know do not plan on cancelling their medium and long term plans, they are more concerned about the near future. If this crisis stabilizes, the timeshare owners will be the first to go back to the resorts since they have already paid for the vacations so they do not want to lose the money. You may or may not turn out to be right but it  is just a guess, they cannot base their decisions on that since the inventory has to be there, it is their legal obligation.


----------



## dioxide45

BreakingAway said:


> Marriott will have inventory that will sit unrented because people will be cancelling travel plans for well past April 30, 2020. That will very likely create more inventory during the rest of the year and perhaps into 2021.  So that is where the inventory will come from if Marriott wanted to provide service to owners. Unrented inventory becomes inventory that should be made available to timeshare owners. There is unlikely to be a bottleneck until travel returns to pre-pandemic levels which is unlikely to happen soon. I received a pop up questionnaire of 2 questions today when I signed in online to MVC account. The questions were on a scale of 1-10 and asked how likely was I to travel. I think Marriott is keeping one eye on the Covid-19 scenario as it develops and the other eye on guest travel plans to predict cancellations or people who do not have reservations and may not make any travel plans. We will see if cancelations of Marriott reservations will be made available to owners or if Marriott will hold on to those reservations hoping for last minute reservations.


We have been monitoring II for cancellations/last minute deposits for the end of May. We were supposed to be going to Grande Vista and then Newport Coast, but after a series of retrades we are now going to Oceana Palms and Lakeshore Reserve. My wifes friend is supposed to be coming down from Ohio to visit, not sure if that will still happen, but it is the plan for now. One of the weeks can't be retraded for after May, so we will likely still go unless the resorts are closed.


----------



## Dean

icydog said:


> I’d like an answer to this too.  I have a ton of points that had been banked from last year.  What will Disney do about banked in points? If I can’t reserve anything the points will be useless.


Let me rephrase.  From what I understand they've held firm on the expiration related to points that were banked.  They've allowed one to bank late and returned borrowed points to their original UY.  The one thing I can't recall is whether one could cancel the day of but IIRC, there have been instances of that being allowed as well.  They have not donated time not in the club itself and obviously they can't manufacture availability.


----------



## BreakingAway

DannyTS said:


> If you are an owner, same as Marriott, why would you expect them to give you their inventory for free? I just do not get it. How about your 2021 bookings, who would you give them to: another owner or to  MVC or maybe to a third party? If your answer is " to nobody", you are not willing to give anyone what you own and pay annual fees on, why would they?
> 
> Marriott owns over 100 resorts with about 22,000 units. If everyone cancels in the next 60 days, they would somehow have to take out from the hat about 1.3 million nights. Of course, this thing can go on for 4 months or more. Can you explain where would they come with this number of nights from their own inventory? The number is actually higher than 22,000 units because in their reporting, the lockoff units are counted at one but of course you can count them as 2 in most cases.
> 
> Concerning the future cancellations, we do not know that. Most people I know do not plan on cancelling their medium and long term plans, they are more concerned about the near future. If this crisis stabilizes, the timeshare owners will be the first to go back to the resorts since they have already paid for the vacations so they do not want to lose the money. You may or may not turn out to be right but it  is just a guess, they cannot base their decisions on that since the inventory has to be there, it is their legal obligation.


My opinion is that Martiott owns units during September-December and beyond that have not been reserved nor is it likely they will be reserved. There will likely be more cancellations of Marriott owned reservations. Those units will go empty. That is the inventory that will be available. By allowing owners to use those units, they are not “giving away” anything.


----------



## DannyTS

BreakingAway said:


> My opinion is that Martiott owns units during September-December and beyond that have not been reserved nor is it likely they will be reserved. There will likely be more cancellations of Marriott owned reservations. Those units will go empty. That is the inventory that will be available. By allowing owners to use those units, they are not “giving away” anything.


Provided that you are right, what makes you think that those who cancel now would want to travel those months?


----------



## tschwa2

DannyTS said:


> Provided that you are right, what makes you think that those who cancel now would want to travel those months?


I think if the option was one of those weeks or nothing they would take it and maybe deposit it in II if it is something they are completely unable to use.


----------



## DannyTS

tschwa2 said:


> I think if the option was one of those weeks or nothing they would take it and maybe deposit it in II if it is something they are completely unable to use.


There is no way of knowing now how long the travel restrictions are going to last, the number of cancellations during this period and the occupancy at the VAC resorts after that. I am not saying Marriott should not make an effort if possible but if the restrictions last for more than few weeks, Marriott is on a very slippery slope.


----------



## JEPASVC

What happens if you do get exposed/infected while staying at a MVC property.  For example  you have to be quarantined for 2 weeks but your stay is only for 2 days ?  Do they kick you out ?


----------



## celica7101

Does anyone have any info on the  sales / presentation trips and whether or not they're issue refunds on those?


----------



## amy241

celica7101 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the  sales / presentation trips and whether or not they're issue refunds on those?



Put it in writing and email it to owner services that you wish to cancel. Put a date at the top of the email.  Save a copy of that email. Also, submit your request through the form they have posted on their website. 

We have an owner’s package that requires you to cancel no less than 60 days prior to arrival to receive a refund. You need to look at the terms and conditions of your package.


----------



## Yohon34

I am confused.  With the CDC recommending or even banning groups of 50 or more people, why are flights still allowed (domestic or international) that hold 50 or more passengers?  Seems like pretty close contact to me, especially on longer flights.  

CDC Guidance as of 3/15/2020

"Large events and mass gatherings can contribute to the spread of COVID-19 in the United States via travelers who attend these events and introduce the virus to new communities. Examples of large events and mass gatherings include conferences, festivals, parades, concerts, sporting events, weddings, and other types of assemblies. These events can be planned not only by organizations and communities but also by individuals.

Therefore, CDC, in accordance with its guidance for large events and mass gatherings, recommends that for the next 8 weeks, organizers (whether groups or individuals) cancel or postpone in-person events that consist of 50 people or more throughout the United States.

Events of any size should only be continued if they can be carried out with adherence to guidelines for protecting vulnerable populations, hand hygiene, and social distancing.  When feasible, organizers could modify events to be virtual.

This recommendation does not apply to the day to day operation of organizations such as schools, institutes of higher learning, or businesses. This recommendation is made in an attempt to reduce introduction of the virus into new communities and to slow the spread of infection in communities already affected by the virus.  This recommendation is not intended to supersede the advice of local public health officials."


----------



## sportsfan1

I have a trip planned at MGV for the week of 4/4.  I don't know what to do as I am a Platinum season owner.  I want to cancel, but they will only let me deposit my week.  What will happen if the resort is forced to close?  I'm about 90% sure this will happen prior to my reservation.


----------



## amy241

sportsfan1 said:


> I have a trip planned at MGV for the week of 4/4.  I don't know what to do as I am a Platinum season owner.  I want to cancel, but they will only let me deposit my week.  What will happen if the resort is forced to close?  I'm about 90% sure this will happen prior to my reservation.



we just canceled a 37 day trip to Hawaii involving 7 flight segments And 3 different timeshare properties. We had to deposit our MVC week in II As a late deposit. It is better to self-isolate right now and limit travel. We all have to make sacrifices right now. The farther out you cancel, the less the restrictions and penalties involved. This is really spiking right now and your trip is a lot sooner than ours which was scheduled for 4/24.

There is just too much uncertainty right now. What happens if Trump imposes a domestic travel ban? They are all saying the worst is yet to come.


----------



## sportsfan1

amy241 said:


> we just canceled a 37 day trip to Hawaii involving 7 flight segments And 3 different timeshare properties. We had to deposit our MVC week in II As a late deposit. It is better to self-isolate right now and limit travel. We all have to make sacrifices right now. The farther out you cancel, the less the restrictions and penalties involved. This is really spiking right now and your trip is a lot sooner than ours which was scheduled for 4/24.
> 
> There is just too much uncertainty right now. What happens if Trump imposes a domestic travel ban? They are all saying the worst is yet to come.


That will likely happen.  What is my best recourse at this point?


----------



## amy241

sportsfan1 said:


> That will likely happen.  What is my best recourse at this point?



I would take the late Interval International deposit rather than lose everything. They are extending your ability to use that late deposit for 2 years. I deposited my May 2nd week and I can use the deposit through May 2, 2022. But I can only “see” availability up to 59 days in advance.


----------



## byebye

I think I lost everything. I'm in my 70's with an upcoming surgery and decided to cancel my reservation at Beachplace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale. Since my reservation is for this Saturday March 21st, the MVC website states that Interval will take it but I have to reserve a new date with 30 days of the reservation. This will not happen since I'm scheduled for a by-pass operation early April. Bad time for my 72nd birthday! Don't know what else to do.


----------



## Steve Fatula

byebye said:


> I think I lost everything. I'm in my 70's with an upcoming surgery and decided to cancel my reservation at Beachplace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale. Since my reservation is for this Saturday March 21st, the MVC website states that Interval will take it but I have to reserve a new date with 30 days of the reservation. This will not happen since I'm scheduled for a by-pass operation early April. Bad time for my 72nd birthday! Don't know what else to do.



The 30 days is from the date you try and make a reservation, which can be November or whatever. It's not from the cancel date.


----------



## taxare

[Ocean Pointe-COVID 19 Changes - MERGED]

We are currently at Ocean Pointe (Riviera Beach, Fl). They have implemented the following changes:
-No self service coffee or soda in the Marketplace
-No self service ice machines
-No group activities or gatherings
- No board game or library exchange
-No fitness classes
- No reusable cup program

Other guests that I have spoken to are concerned about getting home if there are travel restrictions, otherwise business as usual.


----------



## pspercy

Uncle Sam is now effectively telling us not to travel but MVC is punishing anyone who cancels with the "special holding account" rip off.
Such service.


----------



## amy241

pspercy said:


> Uncle Sam is now effectively telling us not to travel but MVC is punishing anyone who cancels with the "special holding account" rip off.
> Such service.



Agreed. I received a late deposit II trade on a HawaiI Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club week with sky high maintenance fees. It will be a significant trade down for us.


----------



## Steve Fatula

pspercy said:


> Uncle Sam is now effectively telling us not to travel but MVC is punishing anyone who cancels with the "special holding account" rip off.
> Such service.



But been there since day 1. I used holding account points since our first DP purchase 7 or more years ago. Not a new thing. Don't agree it is punishing.


----------



## pspercy

Yes, it's not new, I knew that. However it shows that the "new" policy is nothing of the sort.
It IS punishment because I can no longer exercise all DP options. If I cancel, and it looks inevitable, I can no longer push those points to next year.


----------



## Steve Fatula

pspercy said:


> Yes, it's not new, I knew that. However it shows that the "new" policy is nothing of the sort.
> It IS punishment because I can no longer exercise all DP options. If I cancel, and it looks inevitable, I can no longer push those points to next year.



The "new" policy only benefits you by doubling the amount of time before your time you can use them, it's not worse. Holding was always reservations within 60 days, always. They took nothing away. You were never able to bank holding account points.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Have they shut down the bar/grill locations at the main pool and over at the Kingfish building, or the store/pizza place?


----------



## VacationForever

We saw this coming in January and made the decision to cancel our cruises and also our 12-night MKO April-May reservation.  We lost our non-refundable cruise deposits but it ensure that we did not need to make final payment on the cruises.  With MVC points we avoided having them stuck in a holding point account.  I cancelled our air tickets and paid to redeposit my airline miles.   

We don't like to make decision late and all the implications that come with it.  If we had cancelled now instead of back in January, we would have avoided paying redeposit fees for our airline miles.  We did not foresee what the cruise company would do if it turned bad and we would rather lose our deposit than to lose thousands more when we cancel late.   

Right now we are staying home and eyeing our September trip and will decide by June as to whether to cancel it.


----------



## pspercy

You're missing my point. I am aware of the cancellation rules. What I'm saying is that in situations like present Marriott should show some flexibility. I won't be cancelling because I have to for some personal reason, it'll be because a national emergency has been declared.
Other Timeshare companies have shown some, why can't Marriott?


----------



## VacationForever

pspercy said:


> You're missing my point. I am aware of the cancellation rules. What I'm saying is that in situations like present Marriott should show some flexibility. I won't be cancelling because I have to for some personal reason, it'll be because a national emergency has been declared.
> Other Timeshare companies have shown some, why can't Marriott?


MVC does not own the inventory.  Owners do.  MVC cannot give away something which they do not have.


----------



## sportsfan1

pspercy said:


> You're missing my point. I am aware of the cancellation rules. What I'm saying is that in situations like present Marriott should show some flexibility. I won't be cancelling because I have to for some personal reason, it'll be because a national emergency has been declared.
> Other Timeshare companies have shown some, why can't Marriott?


That's exactly right.  I have 16 days until my trip.  I'm making the bet that a national emergency will be declared with the hope that Marriott will then make some concessions.  If not, then I'll figure it out from there.


----------



## pspercy

I am not asking them to give away anything. Just to amend or suspend the cancellation rules such that late cancellations result in return of dp to regular account like they would be for >60 day cancellations.


https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/h...h-16/287-a1ee42b9-51dc-4ee8-af15-0b594467b191


----------



## VacationForever

pspercy said:


> I am not asking them to give away anything. Just to amend or suspend the cancellation rules such that late cancellations result in return of dp to regular account like they would be for >60 day cancellations.
> 
> 
> https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/h...h-16/287-a1ee42b9-51dc-4ee8-af15-0b594467b191


All cancelled reservations result in empty units.  By removing the restrictions means that it causes the issue of creating more demand than supply of units for reservations that are further out.  Holding point account is meant to solve the demand vs. supply issue in that if the rooms are still available closer to travel dates, it means that the demand of those rooms are much lower than supply.


----------



## gln60

Steve Fatula said:


> The "new" policy only benefits you by doubling the amount of time before your time you can use them, it's not worse. Holding was always reservations within 60 days, always. They took nothing away. You were never able to bank holding account points.


100% Correct


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

pspercy said:


> I am not asking them to give away anything. Just to amend or suspend the cancellation rules such that late cancellations result in return of dp to regular account like they would be for >60 day cancellations.
> 
> 
> https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/h...h-16/287-a1ee42b9-51dc-4ee8-af15-0b594467b191



I am in agreement,  while i certainly understand the inventory issues allowing some flexibility may create,  i think the hard line stance MVC is taking is the wrong approach.   

I have a trip to Hawaii for May,  i have not yet cancelled but at this point its not unreasonable to expect the government shelter in place order will still be in effect.  I now need to figure out the Travel insurance to see if i am better canceling and taking the holding account or try for reimbursement.


----------



## Dean

I think people need to understand what they've committed to with a timeshare.  A timeshare is nothing more than a shared ownership with other members where they hire a company to manage it.  This is true with each MVC resort and with Trust points.  DC points is just an add on to the underlying resort ownership and is technically an exchange not that much different that II or RCI.  Any additional flexibility they offer is at the expense of the membership as a whole.  If there is a bunch of unused member owned inventory that is going to sit empty it's reasonable to give it to others that can use it.  But they can't generate inventory out of thin air later and anything one can use later under any flexibility reduces inventory for other members who would normally use that inventory.  The idea that this is some big company holding back inventory that they should simply give to those affected is not understanding how the system works or worse, only caring about themselves.  IMO allowing "free" cancelations and the holding account flexibility is reasonable.  Allowing an extra year to use points in holding account that could have been banked is reasonable but a stretch, allowing banking of points that are set to expire because they've already been banked I believe is unreasonable.  Effectively when one says MVC should give them more beyond the rules they're telling the other members they should subsidize their situation.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Dean said:


> I think people need to understand what they've committed to with a timeshare.  A timeshare is nothing more than a shared ownership with other members where they hire a company to manage it.  This is true with each MVC resort and with Trust points.  DC points is just an add on to the underlying resort ownership and is technically an exchange not that much different that II or RCI.  Any additional flexibility they offer is at the expense of the membership as a whole.  If there is a bunch of unused member owned inventory that is going to sit empty it's reasonable to give it to others that can use it.  But they can't generate inventory out of thin air later and anything one can use later under any flexibility reduces inventory for other members who would normally use that inventory.  The idea that this is some big company holding back inventory that they should simply give to those affected is not understanding how the system works or worse, only caring about themselves.  IMO allowing "free" cancelations and the holding account flexibility is reasonable.  Allowing an extra year to use points in holding account that could have been banked is reasonable but a stretch, allowing banking of points that are set to expire because they've already been banked I believe is unreasonable.  Effectively when one says MVC should give them more beyond the rules they're telling the other members they should subsidize their situation.


Except that the company we've "hired" to manage it does not manage it for the benefit of the owners, only for the benefit of VAC.  Oh, they also own inventory, too.

I agree that there is finite limit on what can be done, but as I've said earlier MVC could make the decision to take care of long-term ownership vs. short-term cash rentals by freeing up inventory they own (at the expense of short-term profit, which literally THOUSANDS of other businesses, including publicly-traded ones, are doing right now) to help owners out.


----------



## markhs

I have reservations for Marbella Spain in September and I expect the virus to have run its course by that time.  However, I'll cancel my reservation in late May or if people are still getting infected in Spain.  This way I can meet the deadline for banking my points.


----------



## Dean

jmhpsu93 said:


> Except that the company we've "hired" to manage it does not manage it for the benefit of the owners, only for the benefit of VAC.  Oh, they also own inventory, too.
> 
> I agree that there is finite limit on what can be done, but as I've said earlier MVC could make the decision to take care of long-term ownership vs. short-term cash rentals by freeing up inventory they own (at the expense of short-term profit, which literally THOUSANDS of other businesses, including publicly-traded ones, are doing right now) to help owners out.


They are losing also.  While I don't have a problem with them donating time they own, I think it's unreasonable to expect them to do so.  IMO the management is for what members own, the rest is a separate issue.  The waiver of cancelation fees, allowing short term II deposits and the flexibility on holding accounts points is a lot.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Dean has it right. Everyone is going to lose in this situation, that's just the way it is. I think MVCI has offered a decent compromise. No one is happy their plans have perhaps been ruined. But no one is happy the virus came here either. We all feel the pain. I know non timeshare people who have lost everything for a prepaid trip with no insurance. We are fortunate to be in the position we are in, though it is not ideal necessarily.


----------



## taxare

No they haven’t. They did shut down the sauna and hot tubs today. I was surprised they were still open...


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> We saw this coming in January and made the decision to cancel our cruises and also our 12-night MKO April-May reservation.  We lost our non-refundable cruise deposits but it ensure that we did not need to make final payment on the cruises.  With MVC points we avoided having them stuck in a holding point account.  I cancelled our air tickets and paid to redeposit my airline miles.


Your whole cruise deposit may not be lost? Only a couple lines have non-refundable deposits and with those you usually pay a penalty amount ($100 per person) and the remainder is valid as a future cruise credit. We have a similar problem coming up, except our cruise deposit is in the form of an NCL CruiseNext certificates. Our problem is that our $1400 airfare is already paid to AA and if they extend their no change fees through August, we may be able to salvage something. The problem is that we booked our airfare in December. meaning would would have to use $1400 in airfare by December 2020. Not very likely. We will also have some Southwest credit to use up as well by January.

Another problem many companies will have in 2020 is a heavy year end load of vacation requests. With many people cancelling spring and summer vacations, it means they will want to take all their vacation at year end. We will probably fall in to that category this year. Though it has actually been the norm for us the past couple years.



Dean said:


> I think people need to understand what they've committed to with a timeshare.  A timeshare is nothing more than a shared ownership with other members where they hire a company to manage it.  This is true with each MVC resort and with Trust points.  DC points is just an add on to the underlying resort ownership and is technically an exchange not that much different that II or RCI.  Any additional flexibility they offer is at the expense of the membership as a whole.  If there is a bunch of unused member owned inventory that is going to sit empty it's reasonable to give it to others that can use it.  But they can't generate inventory out of thin air later and anything one can use later under any flexibility reduces inventory for other members who would normally use that inventory.  The idea that this is some big company holding back inventory that they should simply give to those affected is not understanding how the system works or worse, only caring about themselves.  IMO allowing "free" cancelations and the holding account flexibility is reasonable.  Allowing an extra year to use points in holding account that could have been banked is reasonable but a stretch, allowing banking of points that are set to expire because they've already been banked I believe is unreasonable.  Effectively when one says MVC should give them more beyond the rules they're telling the other members they should subsidize their situation.


I would agree. There is only a limited supply and by over extending the demand and allowing extended banking and such, it would create a big bottleneck down the road. I would like to think that Marriott would extend their owned inventory to owners, but it isn't expected. Though if they don't, it does truly shows what they think of their owner base. At some point you have to put your owners ahead of your bottom line. Sure the investors may not be happy, but is this really the time to worry about your investors? They have already taken a huge loss, I am sure a few more dollars won't hurt them.

Though, in reality, how is a timeshare any different than a vacation home. If you couldn't go to your vacation home over the summer because of travel restrictions, who are you going to go back to for a refund? You can't get money back from the mortgage company or tax man. So I do see it both ways.


----------



## dioxide45

We have an II exchange in to Oceana Palms for May. A retrade since we decided not to go to Newport Coast. Will be interested to see if they close the pools. I will also be interested to see if they close the pools or what else they do to keep people apart since the footprint there is so small. Though I suspect the resort won't be at 100% capacity anyway.

I am surprised they closed the hot tubs. I guess it is because they are smaller and people would be close together. The chlorine should inactivate the virus otherwise.


----------



## csalter2

The following is a response from Marriott to an owner who questioned Marriott’s position on handling cancellations during this crisis. I have posted the letter to Marriott and then Marriott’s response (in bold) to him. This was shared on one of the Marriott  Owner Facebook pages.

Dear Marriott Vacations Worldwide,

I have a question/recommendation?

In lieu of the #Covid19 virus break out, and the need to 
#Flattenthecurve, not spreading the virus, stay at home. 

We do not wish to spread the virus to the County of Maui, that being said we do not understand why MVC have not yet waved the reservation cancel re-depositing the Destination Points into a Holding Account less than 60 days Policy?

The hard cold facts are that we have had that happen in the past and it is horrible if not impossible to recover from. 

Furthermore, if thousands, tens of thousands of Marriott vacation owners are going to be canceling and re-depositing their destination points, you’re talking about multiplying tens of thousands of people trying to rebook a vacation of days, week, and weeks inside of a future 120 day window, over the phone, That’s going to be ridiculous, if not impossible! 

Can I really be the only person who can foresee this?

So in closing, we are looking for guidance and direction from one of if not the largest vacation owners organizations in the world to help us not spread this virus in a time of need in assisting us protecting future vacations and not tying up the phone lines in the future as they are currently being flooded with phone calls just to cancel and no one can get through for hours if not days when the automated system does not prompt you to be called back!

Thank you in advance for your cooperation and anticipated return correspondence. 

Please have a blessed day, may you and yours be safe in this time of never before seen  uncertainty. 

... we’ll see what happens, everyone else stay safe & be Blessed ✌￼￼

*
Thank you for reaching out to our Customer Advocacy team.

I understand your concerns in traveling at this time. We are in no way advocating that you put yourself or your family at risk to travel for vacation. 

Unlike a hotel or airline, Marriott Vacation Club does not own the inventory at our resorts. While we would very much like to give everyone who has been impacted by COVID 19 unrestricted points, it is simply not an option. In order for us to do so, we would have to reduce the available options for our owners next year. One, we can’t do that, and second, I don’t think there are any owners who would be willing to give up their time to compensate another owner’s cancellation. So we are offering the most flexible option with points returned to you in a holding account. This allows you to take advantage of unused inventory that we would normally list for rent. In other words, Marriott Vacation Club is giving back the money that we normally receive to offset the expense of alternative use options so you can plan another vacation and don’t lose your points.

Ensuring you have a safe vacation is, and always will be our primary objective. 

Thank you for being a valued owner. We appreciate you being part of the Marriott Vacation Club family.

Sincerely,

Marriott Vacation Club* Customer Advocacy


----------



## hcarman

We have a similar problem only we have a reservation with our owner's week.  My Mom is close to 80 and not sure she wants to fly cross country with layovers.  The policy is even stricter with that and all we can do is a late deposit with Interval.  We have had some good vacations through Interval but a late deposit severely limits us since we are working and generally have to plan our trips more than 60 days outs.  Also, this is the same policy that they always have as far as I can see. I figured when we got the e-mail from MVCI and there was no mention of cancellation changes this was the case. However, a call to Canyon Villas got us a different answer as they said we could cancel up to 24 hours and rebook for a later date.  So a lot of mixed messages. What I find interesting is that they say they can't address since they don't own inventory but somehow our other vacation clubs have sent out e-mails offering to redeposit with no penalty -so not sure I am buying they can't work with owners. They do have plenty of sales inventory.  LOL.     Contrary to what I may have thought previously, I find that MVCI is less understanding of people's concerns than any of the other properties that we own.  We pay a heck of a lot of maintenance fees to not get any use from our property.


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> \I would like to think that Marriott would extend their owned inventory to owners, but it isn't expected. Though if they don't, it does truly shows what they think of their owner base. At some point you have to put your owners ahead of your bottom line. Sure the investors may not be happy, but is this really the time to worry about your investors? They have already taken a huge loss, I am sure a few more dollars won't hurt them.


That's where I'd disagree, if the time will sit empty it'd be nice but as we've said in other situations, it truly is separate inventory.  I don't think it's reasonable to make it a measure of their appropriateness or measure of their commitment to the owners.



> Though, in reality, how is a timeshare any different than a vacation home. If you couldn't go to your vacation home over the summer because of travel restrictions, who are you going to go back to for a refund? You can't get money back from the mortgage company or tax man. So I do see it both ways.


It's not.  For many years we owned a condo in HH, just sold it recently.  We had a management company there, actually 2.  One to manage the complex and one to handle rentals, cleanings, maintenance and the like.  A timeshare is really little to no different, even a points based system.


----------



## BreakingAway

Dean said:


> That's where I'd disagree, if the time will sit empty it'd be nice but as we've said in other situations, it truly is separate inventory.  I don't think it's reasonable to make it a measure of their appropriateness or measure of their commitment to the owners.
> 
> It's not.  For many years we owned a condo in HH, just sold it recently.  We had a management company there, actually 2.  One to manage the complex and one to handle rentals, cleanings, maintenance and the like.  A timeshare is really little to no different, even a points based system.


In discussions like this, with several people taking as if they represent the interests of resort developers, I suggest the name of this website be changed from Timeshare User’s Group to Timeshare Developers Group. I am interested in reading some postings from the developer’s position but it really does appear that some posters are trying to get the rest of us to accept the developer’s position. I respect the diversity of opinions and I value this website for the educational information it provides, but every now and then some people take such a hard line position on behalf of developers that I find that they dismiss the opinions of others whose opinion is different.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I am here at Ocean Pointe as well. The pools were still open yesterday but they could be next. At least we will still have the beach. With the kids out of school the next week I went ahead and exchanged into next week and the week after that. I would rather work from here than be stuck at home.


----------



## willettjj

Any noise on beach or restaurant closures?

Thanks.


----------



## VacationForever

BreakingAway said:


> In discussions like this, with several people taking as if they represent the interests of resort developers, I suggest the name of this website be changed from Timeshare User’s Group to Timeshare Developers Group. I am interested in reading some postings from the developer’s position but it really does appear that some posters are trying to get the rest of us to accept the developer’s position. I respect the diversity of opinions and I value this website for the educational information it provides, but every now and then some people take such a hard line position on behalf of developers that I find that they dismiss the opinions of others whose opinion is different.


MVC management is taking a stance that treats all owners fairly.  If they allow late cancellations to have access to timewise unrestricted inventory, it causes a supply issue to all owners.  I do not expect MVC to cough up their own limited inventory to share with all owners.  While they have deeper pockets, they too suffer through this period of unoccupied rooms.  People expect businesses to "help" them.  Businesses have to run profit and loss centers.  When businesses go under, the lay persons shrug their shoulders and simply treat them as being badly run.


----------



## dioxide45

Dean said:


> That's where I'd disagree, if the time will sit empty it'd be nice but as we've said in other situations, it truly is separate inventory. I don't think it's reasonable to make it a measure of their appropriateness or measure of their commitment to the owners.


I would say it does. Back after Irma and Maria wiped out the Westin St John, Vistana gave all owners their StarOptions for the weeks that they could not use. Many even paid a lower MF due to lower operating costs, but that is just a side note. Vistana purposely gave up its developer owned inventory, or at least some of it, so it could fulfill vacation reservations using those points. I think Vistana had a better commitment to their owners (at least at that time) than Marriott has shown over the years and in those same situations.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> I would say it does. Back after Irma and Maria wiped out the Westin St John, Vistana gave all owners their StarOptions for the weeks that they could not use. Many even paid a lower MF due to lower operating costs, but that is just a side note. Vistana purposely gave up its developer owned inventory, or at least some of it, so it could fulfill vacation reservations using those points. I think Vistana had a better commitment to their owners (at least at that time) than Marriott has shown over the years and in those same situations.


We may have to look at the scale of the issue.  WSJ is just one property.  With COVID-19 it affects every resort and both Vistana and MVC cannot make exception as the repercussion of allowing cancellations with no restrictions can cripple the next 2 years of reservations.


----------



## SueDonJ

BreakingAway said:


> In discussions like this, with several people taking as if they represent the interests of resort developers, I suggest the name of this website be changed from Timeshare User’s Group to Timeshare Developers Group. I am interested in reading some postings from the developer’s position but it really does appear that some posters are trying to get the rest of us to accept the developer’s position. I respect the diversity of opinions and I value this website for the educational information it provides, but every now and then some people take such a hard line position on behalf of developers that I find that they dismiss the opinions of others whose opinion is different.



Just because we understand how Marriott manages the timeshare inventory, and how/why extreme events that cause cancelations can result in a forfeiture of usage in a given year, DOES NOT MEAN that we're lackeys for the developer/manager company OR that we are dismissing the opinions of those who disagree. It just means that we recognize the constraints that Marriott faces, recognize that Marriott simply can't pull future inventory out of thin air in order to allow all those impacted by the events to be made whole, recognize that Marriott can't refund MF's for the impacted unused intervals because the resorts still have to pay the bills to keep the resorts solvent and ready for owners when the event is over, recognize that the MVW timeshare company is constrained by the Marriott Int'l hotel company's rules insofar as it may not be financially or otherwise possible for MVW to obtain enough Bonvoy Points from MI to even offer that as a remedy.

They're relaxing the cancelation rules and allowing extended usage through II or the Destination Club Exchange Company as best they can without jeopardizing the future deed-protected usage of all owners. Under the circumstances I really don't understand how they can be faulted. Yes, it's infuriating to lose usage through no fault of your own. Yes, it's okay to vent about it and say Marriott is an unfeeling corporate monster that holds all the cards which is incredibly frustrating. But it's not okay, in my personal opinion, to insult your fellow owners for simply trying to help you understand (because we all know that on TUG, being a developer sympathizer is the worst insult that can be leveled.)


----------



## Dean

BreakingAway said:


> In discussions like this, with several people taking as if they represent the interests of resort developers, I suggest the name of this website be changed from Timeshare User’s Group to Timeshare Developers Group. I am interested in reading some postings from the developer’s position but it really does appear that some posters are trying to get the rest of us to accept the developer’s position. I respect the diversity of opinions and I value this website for the educational information it provides, but every now and then some people take such a hard line position on behalf of developers that I find that they dismiss the opinions of others whose opinion is different.


IMO it's not taking the developers side but rather understanding what the variables are and one's personal responsibility and risk.  That some see the position that they shouldn't give you something they own as hard line, speaks volumes.  If the opinion of personal responsibility, understanding what one owns, and going by the rules in place offends you, you should likely put me on ignore because this is all I've said when you boil it down.


dioxide45 said:


> I would say it does. Back after Irma and Maria wiped out the Westin St John, Vistana gave all owners their StarOptions for the weeks that they could not use. Many even paid a lower MF due to lower operating costs, but that is just a side note. Vistana purposely gave up its developer owned inventory, or at least some of it, so it could fulfill vacation reservations using those points. I think Vistana had a better commitment to their owners (at least at that time) than Marriott has shown over the years and in those same situations.


As noted, there is a significant difference in volume.  Plus they weren't giving anything of theirs, as I understand it, they were giving  back something one could use to compete with other owners.   IMO that would be inappropriate in this situation for full use on a wholesale basis. DVC has a policy that if your resort is unusable but is planned to be reopened, you can use your points elsewhere.  That too is on the back of owners.


----------



## SueDonJ

dioxide45 said:


> I would say it does. Back after Irma and Maria wiped out the Westin St John, Vistana gave all owners their StarOptions for the weeks that they could not use. Many even paid a lower MF due to lower operating costs, but that is just a side note. Vistana purposely gave up its developer owned inventory, or at least some of it, so it could fulfill vacation reservations using those points. I think Vistana had a better commitment to their owners (at least at that time) than Marriott has shown over the years and in those same situations.



But there's no way that Marriott is holding enough inventory to make all of these impacted owners whole. Remember when they shifted reservations among the Hilton Head resorts that remained open after the recent hurricanes, making some owners whole and not others? Even though we understood what they were doing, protecting owners to the detriment of II users, I was right there with the people who thought that was an incredibly unfair solution. They were roasted over the coals all over social media! I think it's good to see this time that they're instead using a blanket approach that doesn't leave some impacted owners whole and others not.


----------



## Steve Fatula

SueDonJ said:


> Just because we understand how Marriott manages the timeshare inventory, and how/why extreme events that cause cancelations can result in a forfeiture of usage in a given year, DOES NOT MEAN that we're lackeys for the developer/manager company OR that we are dismissing the opinions of those who disagree. It just means that we recognize the constraints that Marriott faces, recognize that Marriott simply can't pull future inventory out of thin air in order to allow all those impacted by the events to be made whole, recognize that Marriott can't refund MF's for the impacted unused intervals because the resorts still have to pay the bills to keep the resorts solvent and ready for owners when the event is over, recognize that the MVW timeshare company is constrained by the Marriott Int'l hotel company's rules insofar as it may not be financially or otherwise possible for MVW to obtain enough Bonvoy Points from MI to even offer that as a remedy.
> 
> They're relaxing the cancelation rules and allowing extended usage through II or the Destination Club Exchange Company as best they can without jeopardizing the future deed-protected usage of all owners. Under the circumstances I really don't understand how they can be faulted. Yes, it's infuriating to lose usage through no fault of your own. Yes, it's okay to vent about it and say Marriott is an unfeeling corporate monster that holds all the cards which is incredibly frustrating. But it's not okay, in my personal opinion, to insult your fellow owners for simply trying to help you understand (because we all know that on TUG, being a developer sympathizer is the worst insult that can be leveled.)



Well said. I think what we are finding is a bunch of people who have never had to cancel before, and, they are learning the rules of that. There are a fair amount of cancel questions, holding account questions, 120 day questions, inventory questions, etc. Those cancellation policies have been there all along, but, people simply haven't needed to use them. Some seem to think they are new and more restricting than before, they are not. It's a learning experience to some degree. Heck, even what travel insurance might cover, different types, cancel for any reason, etc. I think in good times people have just always assumed they will get their week or whatever every time and didn't pay much attention to cancels and so on. I think the main issue here is not understanding their ownership and how it works behind the scenes. I think if people would take a deep breath and listened a little, they might learn and while still be unhappy or disappointed, at least understand the whys of it. No one can ever be pleased their trip plans are gone!

There are many things MVCI can be faulted for, for example long wait times. On that sometimes I may appear to be defending MVCI as I am continually wondering why I have never had to wait since the reports started last Nov/Dec. It's easy to misunderstand what people are saying. In my case I am genuinely curious as to how mine is different. I recognize and know that many people have had horrible wait times, this does not change that and yes I totally agree that is wrong! It's merely a curiosity as to why I have not had the same result. Is it time of day? Is it blind luck? Is it I am calling from home phone? Is it the presidential line? Is it some special flag on my account that says I am special please answer instantly? I have no clue. However, I am *not* defending MVCI on that.


----------



## ljmiii

Even worse there is no reason for MVC to put them into a holding account that prevents you from using these COVID-19 cancelled points for anything else - Cruises, Collette Tours, Explorer Collection, third home, II deposits, etc.  It's not like these are the best use of DPs...but something would be a lot better than nothing.


----------



## floyddl

jpc763 said:


> I just logged on and this was on the front page.
> 
> *Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update:*
> Marriott Vacation Club is actively monitoring the situation regarding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), including related guidance provided by local government and public health officials, and is following any protocols issued by governmental authorities and agencies in the locations in which we do business. All resorts remain open at this time. We encourage all Owners, Members and guests to refer to the World Health Organization (WHO), the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) or their local health authority for more information about COVID-19.
> The health and safety measures that are already in place at our resorts and properties are designed to address a broad spectrum of viruses, including COVID-19. Our cleaning protocols include everything from handwashing hygiene and cleaning product specifications, to villa and common area cleaning procedures. However, in response to the spread of COVID-19, our resorts and properties have also increased the cleaning protocols for high frequency guest touchpoints. As always, the safety and well-being of our Owners, Members, guests and associates is our top priority.
> *Cancellation Policy Information:*
> Due to extremely high call volumes, if you need to cancel a reservation for an arrival in the next 75 days, please complete the following feedback form.
> Owners using Marriott Vacation Club Destination Points
> 
> Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: Vacation Club Points will be returned to their account and the Points Premium(if any) will be returned to a Holding Account.
> Arrival 1-60 days prior to check-in, the Vacation Club Points will be returned to a Holding Account, and the Points Premium (if any) will be forfeited. Hold Points can be used for a reservation or select Explorer offerings within 120 days of arrival.
> Day of Arrival reservations will result in the Vacation Club Points being forfeited.
> Owners Using Ownership Weeks for a reservation
> 
> Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: – Reservation can be cancelled, and Cancellation fees waived
> Arrival from 14-60 days prior to check-in: no cancellations are permitted, but week can be deposited with Interval International for a late deposit that can be reserved within 60 days of arrival
> Arrival from 3-14 days prior to check-in: no cancellations are permitted but a week can be deposited with Interval International for a week that can be reserved with Interval within 30 days of arrival
> Arrival from 0-2 days prior to arrival. No cancellations are permitted.
> Other Reservations types
> 
> If you have a reservation confirmed through Interval International, please contact them directly at 800-468-3782.
> If you have a rental reservation, please contact 1-800-Villas9
> If you have a Preview reservation, please contact 800-782-5410
> Submit Your Cancellation Request
> 
> Hopefully it will help some people.  I am 61 days out on a Waikoloa trip.  Trying to decide what to do.




Owners Using Ownership Weeks for a reservation
​
Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: – Reservation can be cancelled, and Cancellation fees waived


So what happens with the ownership week when you cancel your weeks home resort reservation 62 days prior to check in?  You get to book another week in the same season? or by end of the year?  Given that platinum season at the beach resorts end in mid August you would have to take a downgrade to book later in the year.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Actually, you are not prevented from using them for other things. Who told you that?


----------



## Steve Fatula

floyddl said:


> Owners Using Ownership Weeks for a reservation
> 
> 
> 
> Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: – Reservation can be cancelled, and Cancellation fees waived
> 
> 
> So what happens with the ownership week when you cancel your weeks home resort reservation 62 days prior to check in?  You get to book another week in the same season? or by end of the year?  Given that platinum season at the beach resorts end in mid August you would have to take a downgrade to book later in the year.



It would be as if you had never elected to occupy. So, arrange another week, deposit into II, etc.


----------



## VacationForever

Steve Fatula said:


> Actually, you are not prevented from using them for other things. Who told you that?


I discovered that one of the very few things you cannot use holding account points is for golf.


----------



## Steve Fatula

VacationForever said:


> I discovered that one of the very few things you cannot use holding account points is for golf.



But you can use them for resort credits, insurance, and many other things. Surprised golf is an exception! Worst case for you, lol.


----------



## brianfox

Deleted


----------



## amy241

hcarman said:


> We have a similar problem only we have a reservation with our owner's week.  My Mom is close to 80 and not sure she wants to fly cross country with layovers.  The policy is even stricter with that and all we can do is a late deposit with Interval.  We have had some good vacations through Interval but a late deposit severely limits us since we are working and generally have to plan our trips more than 60 days outs.  Also, this is the same policy that they always have as far as I can see. I figured when we got the e-mail from MVCI and there was no mention of cancellation changes this was the case. However, a call to Canyon Villas got us a different answer as they said we could cancel up to 24 hours and rebook for a later date.  So a lot of mixed messages. What I find interesting is that they say they can't address since they don't own inventory but somehow our other vacation clubs have sent out e-mails offering to redeposit with no penalty -so not sure I am buying they can't work with owners. They do have plenty of sales inventory.  LOL.     Contrary to what I may have thought previously, I find that MVCI is less understanding of people's concerns than any of the other properties that we own.  We pay a heck of a lot of maintenance fees to not get any use from our property.



We are in the same boat. We bought a week at MKO last year with usage to begin this year. We have never even used it yet - that hurts. We has to cancel our May 2nd arrival and all we got was a late deposit into II. That’s not even worth the $2500 in maintenance fees we paid IMHO.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

amy241 said:


> We are in the same boat. We bought a week at MKO last year with usage to begin this year. We have never even used it yet - that hurts. We has to cancel our May 2nd arrival and all we got was a late deposit into II. That’s not even worth the $2500 in maintenance fees we paid IMHO.




This is really too bad, however if you had the Travel Insurance that Marriott offers then your $2,500 would have all been covered for you....



.


----------



## VacationForever

TheTimeTraveler said:


> This is really too bad, however if you had the Travel Insurance that Marriott offers then your $2,500 would have all been covered for you....
> 
> 
> 
> .


Would it?  From everything that I am reading, travel insurance does not cover fear of catching a disease.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

VacationForever said:


> Would it?  From everything that I am reading, travel insurance does not cover fear of catching a disease.




It's not the fear of catching a disease;  it's the Government urging of not traveling and to stay at home.  There's a strong argument that it would be covered (in my opinion).


.


----------



## VacationForever

TheTimeTraveler said:


> It's not the fear of catching a disease;  it's the Government urging of not traveling and stay at home.  There's a strong argument that it would be covered (in my opinion).
> 
> 
> .


So far I am only reading posts where travel insurance claims have been unsuccessful.  There are many of us who buy Marriott travel insurance.  If someone is successful in claiming, we want to hear about it for sure.


----------



## amy241

TheTimeTraveler said:


> This is really too bad, however if you had the Travel Insurance that Marriott offers then your $2,500 would have all been covered for you....
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
I had no idea that would have covered maintenance fees. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> We may have to look at the scale of the issue.  WSJ is just one property.  With COVID-19 it affects every resort and both Vistana and MVC cannot make exception as the repercussion of allowing cancellations with no restrictions can cripple the next 2 years of reservations.


But what percentage of people are cancelling now? 10%, 20%? Do we even know. Surely there will still be people traveling. If it is 10%, then that is probably about the equivalent of a single resort and comparable to WSJ?

If we look at the numbers, based on 4Q19, they sold $390M. They say that they always want to have a pipeline of 12-18 months in inventory. If I work the numbers at $12 per point as an average sales price (could be lower, could be higher, but probably around there), it means that they are holding on average about 16,000 weeks in sales for inventory at any given time if you consider a week is worth 3,000 points. According to their brand facts sheet, they manager 13,000 villas. So if 100% of the people cancelled, they could only offer up inventory to cover a week and a half, but not everyone is cancelling.

Looking at this, perhaps the scale (if we knew the percentages of people cancelling) is different than WSJ, but remember Marriott didn't do anything for owners or guests booked at Frenchman's Cove or the Ritz Carlton but Vistana did by allowing owners to deposit full unrestricted (no flex) trading power in to II, bank their StarOptions or reserve using their SOs as another resort. As far as I know, those SOs were unrestricted even for late cancellations.

Another problem is that Marriott continues to offer a very ineffective insurance product. Their product didn't cover many owners from Maria and Irma who had their reservations cancelled because the resort was closed months after the hurricane. Owners can't take advantage now of the insurance product because it doesn't cover fear of travel.

It seems that this time, the only impacted owners are those that have a weeks or points based reservation inside 60 days. Points owners can cancel the points reservation and get the 120 day Holding Account points to be used by year end. Weeks owners can only deposit in II and get a flex restricted deposit.

In reality, this may or may not work for some people, but it really is better than nothing like those owners in HHI or USVI got. Perhaps they could have kept the 60 day restriction on the Holding Account points but let owners bank them to 2021 if they wish, really at 60 days, people are just picking up scraps, some nice scraps, but leftovers nonetheless.

In the end Marriott can decide if it wants to be a charity or not. I am not necessarily knocking them for it, but just saying I don't think they are always doing right for their owners, especially when you compare them to other companies out there. Sure, it all will impact the other owners in the end with a bottleneck of reservations, but other owners may not mind and are probably more charitable than Marriott. Willing to help out their fellow man/woman by dealing with the reservation pains that may come over the next year because of the current issue.


----------



## Steve Fatula

amy241 said:


> We are in the same boat. We bought a week at MKO last year with usage to begin this year. We have never even used it yet - that hurts. We has to cancel our May 2nd arrival and all we got was a late deposit into II. That’s not even worth the $2500 in maintenance fees we paid IMHO.



A bit of bad luck for sure. I've been an owner for 20 years, and have never had this happen, so, not usual circumstances. I can't imagine it being the first year.


----------



## tf2275

I have read the back and forth positions re giving some relief to weeks owners.  We are Maui (MMO) owners and have four owner weeks booked for family during the next two weeks. Information about the virus spread in Hawaii and restrictions on travel and using MMO resort (no activities, no restaurants, no gym, no kids' play area, no hot tubs, etc; strong likelihood of no pools) has been disseminated only in the last week at most.  Generally, anyone who has a week reservation starting May 15th or later can cancel and rebook later with no loss even if the virus curfews continue 

US citizens who canceled up to one week ago had some "discretion" because no travel restrictions/mandatory service closings/resort limitations existed at that time. As of today, there is really no discretion despite Marriott's false claim of "business as usual." Similar to Florida, the beaches may be closed shortly. Similar to NY & California, all businesses except essential services will likely be closed very soon. Is it "discretionary" when the government may suspend or airlines cancel flights home? Would any reasonable senior or family fly to Hawaii under the current and likely circumstances?

The "no cancellation" policy has the biggest negative effect on weeks booked now and for the next 60 days (1/6 of the calendar year).  MVC does have an inventory of unused weeks (weeks not booked or rented to end of 2020).  Yes, there are owners who have not yet booked weeks for 2020 (certainly very few at MMO).  Yes, MVC is required to pay MF for those weeks.  Before concluding it is "fair" for my family to lose $10,000 in MF while MVC pays nothing, I would need to understand how many bookings are cancelled during this 60 days; how and much unused inventory MVC has available.  Yes I would be competing with owners who had not yet booked a 2020 week; but would have no priority over them.  I understand every resort has desirable seasons (except Hawaii), but I believe there would be inventory at less desirable locations. 

There are other options for cancellations during this 60 day window.  Allow re-booking and require an additional 50% maintenance fee to assist MVC's loss; allow a conversion to points (or a percentage of points) for a future year, not this year (MVC has unused trust inventory); be granted Bonvoy points which MVC could purchase cheaply.

In the face of most other operators in the travel industry sharing the cost burdens, MVC looks bad.  During the remainder of the year when I see MVC resort inventory widely offered on hotel booking webs I will have difficulty remaining a loyal MVC owner (20 years).


----------



## TravelAmore

Please note, Governor of HI has asked visitors NOT to visit the state for the next 30 days.  See report of press conference here: https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...scuss-latest-efforts-stem-spread-coronavirus/

I had a renter scheduled to check-in at Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club on March 29. I've submitted a request to via Marriott's Owner site to cancel the reservation. Since the arrival date (March 29) is so close, the week will be deposited in II.


----------



## sea&ski

We were a "0 day" check in at Mountainside.  As we walked in the lobby, Vail canceled the season for skiing.  The concierge said a few restaurants around town were closed as of 2pm (we were there at 3:30pm).  By the next morning, everything had changed, EVERYTHING was closed.  We have no recourse?  Marriott should have, because of the general alarm raised on a county, state and national level, turned us away at the check in desk and at least offered some Bonvoy points.  You can't tell me they were not aware of what was going on.


----------



## jmhpsu93

tf2275 said:


> I have read the back and forth positions re giving some relief to weeks owners.  We are Maui (MMO) owners and have four owner weeks booked for family during the next two weeks. Information about the virus spread in Hawaii and restrictions on travel and using MMO resort (no activities, no restaurants, no gym, no kids' play area, no hot tubs, etc; strong likelihood of no pools) has been disseminated only in the last week at most.  Generally, anyone who has a week reservation starting May 15th or later can cancel and rebook later with no loss even if the virus curfews continue
> 
> US citizens who canceled up to one week ago had some "discretion" because no travel restrictions/mandatory service closings/resort limitations existed at that time. As of today, there is really no discretion despite Marriott's false claim of "business as usual." Similar to Florida, the beaches may be closed shortly. Similar to NY & California, all businesses except essential services will likely be closed very soon. Is it "discretionary" when the government may suspend or airlines cancel flights home? Would any reasonable senior or family fly to Hawaii under the current and likely circumstances?
> 
> The "no cancellation" policy has the biggest negative effect on weeks booked now and for the next 60 days (1/6 of the calendar year).  MVC does have an inventory of unused weeks (weeks not booked or rented to end of 2020).  Yes, there are owners who have not yet booked weeks for 2020 (certainly very few at MMO).  Yes, MVC is required to pay MF for those weeks.  Before concluding it is "fair" for my family to lose $10,000 in MF while MVC pays nothing, I would need to understand how many bookings are cancelled during this 60 days; how and much unused inventory MVC has available.  Yes I would be competing with owners who had not yet booked a 2020 week; but would have no priority over them.  I understand every resort has desirable seasons (except Hawaii), but I believe there would be inventory at less desirable locations.
> 
> There are other options for cancellations during this 60 day window.  Allow re-booking and require an additional 50% maintenance fee to assist MVC's loss; allow a conversion to points (or a percentage of points) for a future year, not this year (MVC has unused trust inventory); be granted Bonvoy points which MVC could purchase cheaply.
> 
> In the face of most other operators in the travel industry sharing the cost burdens, MVC looks bad.  During the remainder of the year when I see MVC resort inventory widely offered on hotel booking webs I will have difficulty remaining a loyal MVC owner (20 years).


This pretty much sums up how I feel.  As I've noted above in one of the merged threads I have NOT been negatively impacted by this, other than having to move our Easter break week II trade to June, which was pretty painless and II was good about extending my e-plus out a couple of weeks.  I probably even made money out of it as our Southwest flights were a ton cheaper.

Optics and emotions are really important right now.  When you can see Marriott has inventory AT THIS MOMENT that they regularly rent on Marriott.com, or the discount resellers, or offer for $400/week on II getaways, then have hundreds of owners who are going to be out thousands of dollars, the optics are really bad.

Both my gym and yoga stuido are closed - they are scrambling to offer online versions of their classes.  My car dealer and my mechanic are offering to pick up and deliver cars for service.  Even the greediest snakes of corporations, the airlines, are making accommodations to share in the burden of this unprecedented event.  Everyone's bottom line is going to be hit this year - individuals, small businesses, corporations.  The tone deaf "business as usual, our pools are open!" email we got last week just really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Another note :  I get it that this whole "wah, I lost my $5K vacation!!!" whining here is relatively tone deaf relative to the impact of this on people who run small businesses and those that work there, especialy in the service industry.


----------



## amy241

Steve Fatula said:


> A bit of bad luck for sure. I've been an owner for 20 years, and have never had this happen, so, not usual circumstances. I can't imagine it being the first year.


I am totally down in the dumps about it. We were going to 3 different islands and had a total of 7 air segments booked for this trip from Florida.

I understand Gov. Ige has now asked that no one visit Hawaii for the next 30 days:









						Ige urges visitors to stay away for 30 days; all non-essential state workers to stay home
					

The governor issued a host of new orders and guidelines, directing non-essential state workers to stay home and asking visitors to stay away.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Dean

ljmiii said:


> Even worse there is no reason for MVC to put them into a holding account that prevents you from using these COVID-19 cancelled points for anything else - Cruises, Collette Tours, Explorer Collection, third home, II deposits, etc.  It's not like these are the best use of DPs...but something would be a lot better than nothing.


They may restrict them going forward or change the rates as they have to turn those points into cash by rentals.


----------



## Big Matt

Here's a reality that people aren't talking about.  People are going to bank a lot of points to next year.  There will be an over supply of points with pent up demand.  I could see a very busy 2021 with many of the higher end resorts getting gobbled up quickly.


----------



## Dean

jmhpsu93 said:


> Another note :  I get it that this whole "wah, I lost my $5K vacation!!!" whining here is relatively tone deaf relative to the impact of this on people who run small businesses and those that work there, especialy in the service industry.


It's not about lack of caring, my position would be no different if they offered no additional options as those are the rules in place that we all knew or should have known.  It's simply about understanding the risks we all took that we should have known up front and then taking responsibility when things happen.  The reality is that the management and developer/sales are separate entities, legally and otherwise and they all are taking their hit in a number of ways.  

We are all affected in one way or another and we all feel for those that lose such a vacation but there is a significant difference in a timeshare and a small business.  I think the best business comparison would be a co-op or a not for profit.  In part those small business moving to offer alternative are usually doing so for their own sake at least in part.

Big Matt Points out a specific situation where this will be a problem even without additional flexibility, there are others.  From what I've seen, other timeshares are doing similar things to MVC though all slightly different.  The reality is that every bit of flexibility is on the back of the other members so there must be a balance.  I feel the current offers are a good balance but there are other choices that could be made.  I do feel that allowing full use points and additional banking would not be reasonable but I now others disagree.  The reality is that I'm likely affected more than most, possibly to the turn of 30-40K DC points and 9 high end beach weeks depending on how things play out over the next few months.  

*tf2275* they are giving us options but there are limitations.  Personally I'd be OK with allowing cancelations within the 60 days but restricting the rebooking to a shorter time period within season and for the rest of the year even across resorts.  But my guess is that would look good on paper and not help much in reality and they know that.


----------



## ocdb8r

It's clear there is no easy answer.  In my own head, I understand multiple sides to this debate.

My general feeling is that MVC should be more flexible than they are currently.  Limiting the reservations and points to booking a maximum 120 days out and having to use all points this year puts a tremendous burden on what limited inventory will be left this year alone once this shakes out.  To me, everyone who posts that there's a limit to the total inventory and thus MVC _must _be restrictive fails to consider that then in fact it may be better to allow points to be used over a LONGER period of time to spread out the pressure on limited inventory for as long as possible.  Yes, this means that in future years there will increased be pressure on inventory; home resort reservations and elite owners will benefit with first crack at availability and others will have to be happy with what is left.  But this is how it has ALWAYS been.  Saying it's unfair that you may have to to compete a bit more for your desired reservation is tantamount to saying those who happened to have reservations during this affected period should bear all the burden and loss.  And in fact, this is what MVC's policy is doing.  Increasing the booking period to 120 days does almost nothing to spread the burden of these times across a wider swath of the total ownership pool (both the developer pool and private owners).

With that in mind, I'd like to see MVC allow the points to be used for longer (say over the next 2-3 years), but perhaps placed in a special holding account with reasonable reservation limitations (perhaps allowing reservations 6 months out along with other uses that don't pressure inventory as much - some have mentioned Bonvoy points conversion...etc).  This allows the pressure on inventory to be spread out longer while still maintaining some discipline in the reservation priority order.  I'm sure MVC has sufficient statistics to set the reservation lead time limitation at something just less then when 70% of reservations are currently made.


----------



## pedro47

Have any heard of any Marriott's Vacation Resorts closing?


----------



## Yohon34

ocdb8r said:


> It's clear there is no easy answer.  In my own head, I understand multiple sides to this debate.
> 
> My general feeling is that MVC should be more flexible than they are currently.  Limiting the reservations and points to booking a maximum 120 days out and having to use all points this year puts a tremendous burden on what limited inventory will be left this year alone once this shakes out.  To me, everyone who posts that there's a limit to the total inventory and thus MVC _must _be restrictive fails to consider that then in fact it may be better to allow points to be used over a LONGER period of time to spread out the pressure on limited inventory for as long as possible.  Yes, this means that in future years there will increased be pressure on inventory; home resort reservations and elite owners will benefit with first crack at availability and others will have to be happy with what is left.  But this is how it has ALWAYS been.  Saying it's unfair that you may have to to compete a bit more for your desired reservation is tantamount to saying those who happened to have reservations during this affected period should bear all the burden and loss.  And in fact, this is what MVC's policy is doing.  Increasing the booking period to 120 days does almost nothing to spread the burden of these times across a wider swath of the total ownership pool (both the developer pool and private owners).
> 
> With that in mind, I'd like to see MVC allow the points to be used for longer (say over the next 2-3 years), but perhaps placed in a special holding account with reasonable reservation limitations (perhaps allowing reservations 6 months out along with other uses that don't pressure inventory as much - some have mentioned Bonvoy points conversion...etc).  This allows the pressure on inventory to be spread out longer while still maintaining some discipline in the reservation priority order.  I'm sure MVC has sufficient statistics to set the reservation lead time limitation at something just less then when 70% of reservations are currently made.



Yes!!!  excellent idea!


----------



## nanceetom

The travel insurance, and I have spoken to many different people from Travelex in claims and customer service.  My son was very sick and in the hospital 8 days ago.  Now, thankfully, he is recovering, but he is no longer disabled and is working from home.  I was told that just because he might get sick, it is not a reason why he can't travel????  I will submit anyhow and things where things fly.


----------



## VacationForever

sea&ski said:


> We were a "0 day" check in at Mountainside.  As we walked in the lobby, Vail canceled the season for skiing.  The concierge said a few restaurants around town were closed as of 2pm (we were there at 3:30pm).  By the next morning, everything had changed, EVERYTHING was closed.  We have no recourse?  Marriott should have, because of the general alarm raised on a county, state and national level, turned us away at the check in desk and at least offered some Bonvoy points.  You can't tell me they were not aware of what was going on.


The issue is that governments are making sudden announcements on forced closures.  In Nevada, the governor announced yesterday that all non-essential businesses MUST close today starting at noon.  All restaurants must no longer have dine-in option.  We just got notice from our club yesterday as to what would be open and close.  Less than 12 hours after their announcement, the government issued a mandate which starts today at noon.


----------



## hcarman

I have gotten a similar story with travel insurance - that it won't cover because someone is afraid of traveling. The only insurance I can see covering is the "cancel for any reason" insurance which only a limited number of places offer (don't think MVCI offers this).  
Our maintenance fees are not trivial with Marriott and what I am not understanding is why our other vacation club properties are able to let people cancel and redeposit their week/points without any penalty (no holding accounts, no late Interval deposit, etc.).  They are returned to the regular hopper.  Same with hotel chains.  But Marriott Vacation Club's cancellation policy in light of all of this is not nearly as accommodating. At least maybe a little credit could be given to people on maintenance fees since many will go unused through no fault of the owner - many of these properties will probably have a lot of vacancy, less energy usage, less staff needed, etc.  I am hearing there will be tough economic times ahead so everyone needs to work together.  MVCI says they have only the owner's interest in mind - but I don't think so.
We recently bought a home and had higher than expected property taxes.  As such, we decided to rent out one of our units to family to offset our maintenance fees - it was an older individual and they need to back out. So we are back to paying full maintenance unfortunately.


----------



## hcarman

Also, if our 2 bed Canyon Villas is deposited late to Interval (it is an owner's week) -can you imagine trying to actually use the deposit to get another 2 bedroom at only 60 days out when everyone else will be looking for the same thing.  Most of the inventory Interval will get is probably not usable since it will be close in and people aren't traveling. So effectively we gave MVCI 1500 for nothing this year.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Most restaurants will not close unless the government makes them, the ones in this area not excluded. Ocean Pointe closed the High Tides bar presumably because it is a bar and not a bar inside a restaurant, but On the Rocks is still open. Last night I drove past Two Drunk'n Goats and it was packed. It didn't look like they were following the 50% capacity rule but they might be now. Johnny Longboats appears to be following the 6 foot rule on tables but they will sit the full bar. I don't understand the new rules on how it makes sense to pack a bar as long as there is a food menu but a regular bar has to close. Personally I don't understand much of any of what is going on.

The beaches are open. I heard they are limiting some Florida beaches but I think it is to cut down on the hanging out later in the evening. I don't see it being an issue here on Singer Island but then again I would never have predicted any of what is happening.


----------



## sportsfan1

VacationForever said:


> The issue is that governments are making sudden announcements on forced closures.  In Nevada, the governor announced yesterday that all non-essential businesses MUST close today starting at noon.  All restaurants must no longer have dine-in option.  We just got notice from our club yesterday as to what would be open and close.  Less than 12 hours after their announcement, the government issued a mandate which starts today at noon.


This is why I am unsure of what to do.  My week at MGV will be at 14 days starting this Saturday, and I can't decide whether it makes sense to wait to make a decision or do something about it now (cancel, deposit into II, other?).


----------



## Fasttr

sportsfan1 said:


> This is why I am unsure of what to do.  My week at MGV will be at 14 days starting this Saturday, and I can't decide whether it makes sense to wait to make a decision or do something about it now (cancel, deposit into II, other?).


I doubt that resort closings will alter MVC's current cancellation policies.  I think what you are seeing now is the best its going to get from a cancellation concession standpoint.


----------



## amy241

sportsfan1 said:


> This is why I am unsure of what to do.  My week at MGV will be at 14 days starting this Saturday, and I can't decide whether it makes sense to wait to make a decision or do something about it now (cancel, deposit into II, other?).



An earlier cancellation is always going to be the better option when dealing with a timeshare system and rules. I don’t foresee any system suddenly offering a better cancellation policy in 2 Weeks. If anything, it may get worse.


----------



## hangloose

Interesting times.  We have reservations in Hawaii soon.   Plan is to go, unless domestic travel is halted or MVC closes the resorts.  I don't imagine either happening, but time will tell.

Two questions.
1.  My Hawaii reservations are with deeded ownership weeks that are NOT enrolled into the Destinations Club...thus not linked into my Interval International account.   If I do choose to cancel and receive a week in II (even with restrictions)....how does MVC do that if my week isn't linked in my II account?   
2.  If MVC does truly close a resort, where a reservation holder truly cannot stay even if travel is allowed, would we think MVC would then have to refund MFees or re-accommodate?   Or...unknown territory? 

Just weighing options...as we start counting days...and assess along with all other TUGGers.


----------



## Dean

hangloose said:


> Interesting times.  We have reservations in Hawaii soon.   Plan is to go, unless domestic travel is halted or MVC closes the resorts.  I don't imagine either happening, but time will tell.
> 
> Two questions.
> 1.  My Hawaii reservations are with deeded ownership weeks that are NOT enrolled into the Destinations Club...thus not linked into my Interval International account.   If I do choose to cancel and receive a week in II (even with restrictions)....how does MVC do that if my week isn't linked in my II account?
> 2.  If MVC does truly close a resort, where a reservation holder truly cannot stay even if travel is allowed, would we think MVC would then have to refund MFees or re-accommodate?   Or...unknown territory?
> 
> Just weighing options...as we start counting days...and assess along with all other TUGGers.


For forced closing or hurricane closings I think that's on the owner unless they deposit.  For the chance of having to deposit later, and if one has an II account that is eligible, I'd call II and get them to list them now.  I bet they'll do it for free in this situation.  But I suspect MVC can get it listed and deposited later though 2 or 3 days might make a big difference in some cases.  They already have established a policy for late cancelations and it's simply late II deposits.


----------



## brianfox

Uh oh.   https://www.travelexinsurance.com/covid19

It is important to note that fear of travel, travel advisories and destination being inaccessible due to this illness are *not* covered risks under the Travelex Insurance plans. However, insureds are still eligible for Trip Cancellation/Interruption coverage in the event they are prevented from taking their trip due to one of the other reasons listed in their Travelex plan. 

Plans where the Cancel for Any Reason upgrade has been purchased allows the insured to decide for themselves whether to travel or cancel their trip according to the terms of the plan. 


*1. If I have a Travelex insurance plan, can I cancel my trip due to coronavirus?*
Generally speaking, travel insurance does not provide Trip Cancellation/Interruption coverage for fear of travel, travel advisories and destination being inaccessible due to an epidemic such as coronavirus.

To be eligible for Trip Cancellation/Interruption coverage one of the following must occur while your coverage is in effect:


you or your Traveling Companion would need to be physically quarantined or
you or your Traveling Companion contract the virus while your coverage is in effect which prevents you from traveling as certified by a physician
*2. If I purchase a Travelex plan for an upcoming trip, what coverage do I have in regard to coronavirus?*
Coronavirus is being treated the same as any other illness. It is subject to pre-existing medical condition exclusions. An insured is eligible for Trip Interruption, Emergency Medical/Evacuation coverage if they contract the virus while on their trip.

*3. Would I have to be quarantined in a hospital to be eligible for coverage?*
There can be coverage if the insured is quarantined in either a hospital, hotel or vacation rental (i.e. Airbnb). A doctor would have to order the quarantine and this order would have to be submitted at the time of a claim. An insured is eligible for Trip Cancellation, Trip Interruption, or Trip Delay if they are quarantined.

*4. Am I covered if I have Cancel for Any Reason coverage (CFAR)?*
CFAR must be purchase at the same time as your Travelex plan. You may be eligible for a % of the covered trip cost, provided the trip was cancelled no less than 48 hours prior to the departure date and the full prepaid nonrefundable trip arrangements are insured under the policy. Please refer to your policy for all terms and conditions for CFAR. Be aware that the policy must have been purchased within 15-21 days of your initial trip payment (varies by plan).

*5. Am I covered for Trip Cancellation or Trip Interruption if my travel supplier cancels my trip due to coronavirus?*
If your trip or flight to or from your destination is cancelled due to coronavirus there would be no coverage under the Trip Cancellation/Trip Interruption terms of your Travelex plan. We encourage you to contact your travel supplier to seek a refund or make alternate arrangements. Travelex may allow the traveler to apply the policy to another trip at a later date. Please contact Travelex Customer Solutions at 800.228.9792 or customersolutions@travelexinsurance.com for further details on this option.

*6. Am I covered for Trip Cancellation or Trip Interruption if the government issues a travel warning or travel restrictions to and from my destination?*
If an insured is unable to travel to their destination due to a government travel warning, restriction or ban, they would not be eligible for Trip Cancellation/Interruption coverage; however, Travelex may allow the traveler to apply the policy to another trip at a later date. Please contact Travelex Customer Solutions at 800.228.9792 or customersolutions@travelexinsurance.com for further details on this option.

*7. If my employer enacts a global international business travel restriction, can I cancel under the terms of Cancel for Business Reasons in the policy?*
Cancel for Business Reasons can provide coverage if you are required to work during your scheduled trip, if you are involuntarily terminated through no fault of your own, and other reasons.

If a business imposes a restriction of business travel due to the coronavirus, an insured is not eligible for Trip Cancellation/Interruption coverage under the terms of the Cancel for Business Reason provision in the policy (see the applicable policy).

Furthermore, if the purpose of the trip is to attend a conference or a work event and that event is cancelled, an insured is not eligible for Trip Cancellation coverage under the terms of the Cancel for Business Reason provision of the policy.

*8. If my physician advises me not to travel due to my age or underlying health conditions and there is a high risk of me contracting the coronavirus, am I eligible to cancel/interrupt my trip?*
An insured would only be eligible for Trip Cancellation/Interruption coverage if they become ill while the policy is in place and the sickness is so disabling as to prevent them from taking or continuing the trip. Fear of contracting the coronavirus even with a certified physician notice, is not an eligible reason under the terms of the Trip Cancellation/Interruption coverage.

The coronavirus (COVID-19) situation continues to evolve. These FAQ’s are accurate as of this publication. We will continually monitor this situation and provide you with updates as they become available. Please refer to your appropriate policy document for complete details regarding plan coverage.


Updated 3/17/2020


----------



## MoGreen

There is really only way to get MVC to change their policies surrounding Coronavirus and that is to publicly shame them on Twitter.  It is said in this day and age that it is really the only option , but if enough people tweet about it , likely they will make a change , right now their reputations are at stake and they need government bailout money and do not want bad press

Write a tweet and include @MarriottVacClub and how you are unhappy with their policy , retweet other people who have and it will likely lead to some changes. If it does not , it took 5 seconds out of your time


----------



## TXTortoise

hangloose said:


> Interesting times.  We have reservations in Hawaii soon.   Plan is to go, unless domestic travel is halted or MVC closes the resorts.  I don't imagine either happening, but time will tell.
> 
> Two questions.
> 1.  My Hawaii reservations are with deeded ownership weeks that are NOT enrolled into the Destinations Club...thus not linked into my Interval International account.   If I do choose to cancel and receive a week in II (even with restrictions)....how does MVC do that if my week isn't linked in my II account?



As Dean noted, try and get them listed on II now. It took me two weeks and multiple calls between MVCI and II to get my fixed weeks listed last year, when I was concerned they might not rent. If you don’t have a non-corporate account you’ll need to create one.


----------



## Superchief

I understand that many MVC resorts have closed their onsite bars, restaurants (except carryout), hot tubs and saunas. Has anyone experienced a resort that closed their outdoor pools or fitness centers? These are becoming more important due to closures of fitness centers in many states. It will be difficult to stay healthy and build up resistance without being able to work out.


----------



## dlpearson

All of the Park City resort pools, fitness centers, and onsite restaurants (except to-go orders) are closed, due to County mandate.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I am trying figure out why i buy the insurance, it seems almost impossible to have a successful claim.   I certainly understand that they would not pay just because i am afraid to travel,   but i would have expected a payment if MVC closes the resort, government ban on travel, Airline stops flying, etc.    

Based on that FAQ it seems like unless you upgrade to cancel for any reason, (which i did not even know was an option)  you really just end up working working with each travel provider and going with whatever they offer.  

I had actually just read the policy in full again this morning and was trying to figure what if any scenarios they might payout. There were were a few ways i thought they might pay, but based on the above, they seem unlikely.  

I will really have to think twice about buy the insurance next year.


----------



## dioxide45

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am trying figure out why i buy the insurance, it seems almost impossible to have a successful claim.   I certainly understand that they would not pay just because i am afraid to travel,   but i would have expected a payment if MVC closes the resort, government ban on travel, Airline stops flying, etc.
> 
> Based on that FAQ it seems like unless you upgrade to cancel for any reason, (which i did not even know was an option)  you really just end up working working with each travel provider and going with whatever they offer.
> 
> I had actually just read the policy in full again this morning and was trying to figure what if any scenarios they might payout. There were were a few ways i thought they might pay, but based on the above, they seem unlikely.
> 
> I will really have to think twice about buy the insurance next year.


Marriott is always trying to fit a square peg in to a round hole. The insurance product they sell isn't best designed for the type of travel that their owners are doing. I don't even think Marriott offers the cancel for any reason option. I also suspect that CFAR is going to get much more expensive in the future because of all of this.


----------



## hangloose

TXTortoise said:


> As Dean noted, try and get them listed on II now. It took me two weeks and multiple calls between MVCI and II to get my fixed weeks listed last year, when I was concerned they might not rent. If you don’t have a non-corporate account you’ll need to create one.



Thanks.   I have a corp II account which is active..tied to my enrolled weeks. I do have a non-corp II account which I used for II exchanges prior to DC enrollment.  That account is linked to my corp II account...but not active.    My guess is II would need to activate my non-corp account (I'd have to pay annual fee)...AND....they would have to add my Hawaii weeks to allow MVC to provide a weeks exchange.   Guessing that will not happen overnight, but rather a week or two.

Like many, I'm holding on assuming we will be able to travel.  So...aren't quite ready yet to give up my weeks (and vacation).  But our days are running short...so I may start the process above with II...just in case the position changes on domestic travel or at the MVC resort status preventing travel/use.  While many others are much worse, I'd rather not be out $5k+ in MFees with nothing in return....plus all the other travel expenses.


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott is always trying to fit a square peg in to a round hole. The insurance product they sell isn't best designed for the type of travel that their owners are doing. I don't even think Marriott offers the cancel for any reason option. I also suspect that CFAR is going to get much more expensive in the future because of all of this.


Is there a good one that's reasonably price and covers better.  Travelex is the same one that DVC uses.  Cancel for any reason plans are dramatically more expensive for obvious reasons and I think that's what it'd take to cover such scenarios.  I don't think it's likely to get one that's a lot better without paying a lot more.  Personally I wouldn't even get the MVC one (or any other ones) at all except I have an economy of scale.  One could always get something independently.  I tend to think the MVC one is pretty good and the fact it covers preexisting conditions if you get it up front is a plus.



hangloose said:


> Thanks.   I have a corp II account which is active..tied to my enrolled weeks. I do have a non-corp II account which I used for II exchanges prior to DC enrollment.  That account is linked to my corp II account...but not active.    My guess is II would need to activate my non-corp account (I'd have to pay annual fee)...AND....they would have to add my Hawaii weeks to allow MVC to provide a weeks exchange.   Guessing that will not happen overnight, but rather a week or two.
> 
> Like many, I'm holding on assuming we will be able to travel.  So...aren't quite ready yet to give up my weeks (and vacation).  But our days are running short...so I may start the process above with II...just in case the position changes on domestic travel or at the MVC resort status preventing travel/use.  While many others are much worse, I'd rather not be out $5k+ in MFees with nothing in return....plus all the other travel expenses.


They usually charge to list an ownership but they will waive that fee if you extend.  I assume they'll do the same if you pay for a year or maybe you can find a BOGO and get 2 years for the price of one.


----------



## VacationForever

I bought Travelex for 2 years when we knew we were going to use the points for travel in 2019 to hurricane areas during hurricane months.  I could see how that could have been useful.  With our recurring travel plans, generally we don't need travel insurance and did not buy for 2019 and 2020 use years.  I cannot see ourselves buying it again either.


----------



## Steve Fatula

VacationForever said:


> I bought Travelex for 2 years when we knew we were going to use the points for travel in 2019 to hurricane areas during hurricane months.  I could see how that could have been useful.  With our recurring travel plans, generally we don't need travel insurance and did not buy for 2019 and 2020 use years.  I cannot see ourselves buying it again either.



Yeah agree. For points, there's almost no risk anyway for us. Unless we have some emergency the day before, we don't lose anything. For weeks, I suppose that has risk, though if to another Marriott a simple retrade handles it. I'd probably put in a claim with my travel card and see what happens for an outside Marriott exchange, supposedly it's covered. It would certainly cover airfare, car rental, etc. So, the risk is close to zero for us. For cheapo getaways, likely wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## VacationForever

Steve Fatula said:


> Yeah agree. For points, there's almost no risk anyway for us. Unless we have some emergency the day before, we don't lose anything. For weeks, I suppose that has risk. I'd probably put in a claim with my travel card and see what happens, supposedly it's covered. It would certainly cover airfare, car rental, etc. So, the risk is close to zero for us. For cheapo getaways, likely wouldn't worry about it.


For actual weeks travel, they are usually using II trades and with ePlus, it is pretty much our insurance plan.  We drive to California for most of our vacation.  When we need to fly we usually use points, in which if we need to cancel, we just pay a small fee to redeposit the miles.


----------



## Mrs.SLLP

Dean said:


> Is there a good one that's reasonably price and covers better.  Travelex is the same one that DVC uses.  Cancel for any reason plans are dramatically more expensive for obvious reasons and I think that's what it'd take to cover such scenarios.  I don't think it's likely to get one that's a lot better without paying a lot more.  Personally I wouldn't even get the MVC one (or any other ones) at all except I have an economy of scale.  One could always get something independently.  I tend to think the MVC one is pretty good and the fact it covers preexisting conditions if you get it up front is a plus.
> 
> 
> They usually charge to list an ownership but they will waive that fee if you extend.  I assume they'll do the same if you pay for a year or maybe you can find a BOGO and get 2 years for the price of one.





BreakingAway said:


> In discussions like this, with several people taking as if they represent the interests of resort developers, I suggest the name of this website be changed from Timeshare User’s Group to Timeshare Developers Group. I am interested in reading some postings from the developer’s position but it really does appear that some posters are trying to get the rest of us to accept the developer’s position. I respect the diversity of opinions and I value this website for the educational information it provides, but every now and then some people take such a hard line position on behalf of developers that I find that they dismiss the opinions of others whose opinion is different.



Small business owners are stressing over how to find ways to keep their businesses afloat while still taking care of employees during this global crisis. Meanwhile, people are justifying and defending Marriott, a multi-billion dollar corporate giant. Public health officials are stopping short of mandating no travel. Stay home. Curfews are being enforced in my area. This is beyond serious and cannot be compared to the fallout from hurricanes. Marriott will reap the benefits of a corporate bailout, but it will not make more reasonable concessions to its owners. Marriott Vacation Club can do better than tossing points affected by this global pandemic in a holding account and extending the book-out time from 60 to 120 days. If Disney can find a way around this, so can Marriott, which touts itself as being the best in the timeshare industry. Disney is closing several of its resorts and has shut down all theme parks and stores. It is taking a massive financial loss in excess of $175 million, according to news reports. That has not stopped Disney from taking a stance that favors its owners, according to its website: "To make the process of changing reservations as smooth as possible, Disney Vacation Club has lifted the close-in reservation cancellation restrictions and will return any of your Points back as Vacation Points or Reservation Points without placing them into holding." If I sound annoyed, I am. We pay more than $6,000 in annual maintenance fees and dues and have not had a seamless transition into ownership. BreakingAway, you're right.


----------



## sea&ski

VacationForever said:


> The issue is that governments are making sudden announcements on forced closures.  In Nevada, the governor announced yesterday that all non-essential businesses MUST close today starting at noon.  All restaurants must no longer have dine-in option.  We just got notice from our club yesterday as to what would be open and close.  Less than 12 hours after their announcement, the government issued a mandate which starts today at noon.


This is very true.  It is out of the control of the MVC and their resorts.  However, there seemed to be no organized plan for the occupation of the resort going forward.  On our second day of occupancy, a woman with rubber gloves and a clipboard came to our unit, tried unlocking the blocked door to the smaller side of the unit after knocking once, and asked us what our plan was.  Well, what is their plan?  Shouldn't they be encouraging us to leave?  Even when we did leave after our third day, there was only shrugs at the front desk: they were staying open as long as there were people "trickling in".  This seems very irresponsible for a company in the hospitality business.  We looked, and reservations were still being offered for this coming weekend for $1400 per night.

Going forward, I feel it is important for MVC to have an emergency occupancy/occupancy forfeit plan.  And to make that plan obvious and transparent to the owners and guests of MVC.


----------



## csalter2

Mrs.SLLP said:


> Small business owners are stressing over how to find ways to keep their businesses afloat while still taking care of employees during this global crisis. Meanwhile, people are justifying and defending Marriott, a multi-billion dollar corporate giant. Public health officials are stopping short of mandating no travel. Stay home. Curfews are being enforced in my area. This is beyond serious and cannot be compared to the fallout from hurricanes. Marriott will reap the benefits of a corporate bailout, but it will not make more reasonable concessions to its owners. Marriott Vacation Club can do better than tossing points affected by this global pandemic in a holding account and extending the book-out time from 60 to 120 days. If Disney can find a way around this, so can Marriott, which touts itself as being the best in the timeshare industry. Disney is closing several of its resorts and has shut down all theme parks and stores. It is taking a massive financial loss in excess of $175 million, according to news reports. That has not stopped Disney from taking a stance that favors its owners, according to its website: "To make the process of changing reservations as smooth as possible, Disney Vacation Club has lifted the close-in reservation cancellation restrictions and will return any of your Points back as Vacation Points or Reservation Points without placing them into holding." If I sound annoyed, I am. We pay more than $6,000 in annual maintenance fees and dues and have not had a seamless transition into ownership. BreakingAway, you're right.



I wouldn’t toot Disney’s horn too loudly because they charge a great deal of money for everything they brand. Plus, whenever I’m at Ko Olina,I am so happy I’m on the Marriott side and not the crowded Disney side of the beach. Aulani is overcrowded, expensive, and overrated.

Marriott, Disney and all of these timeshare companies are profit motivated and whatever they do is geared toward making customers FEEL happy so they will spend more with them. I’m sure even some Disney people are unhappy for whatever reason. If not now, they may be later.


----------



## jbeachlvr

I have been a Marriott timeshare owner since the late 80’s. Weeks only (no destination points) in Florida (those 2 weeks sold), and since it opened, Aruba Surf Club. In all these years, this is 1st time we’ve been in this situation. We had JetBlue insurance but no Marriott insurance. 
We were due to fly 3/29 to Aruba for our week, but on 3/16, Aruba closed entry to ALL int’l passengers. Since we were in the less than 14-day checkin, MVC is allowing deposit with II but I have the 30-day confirmation to exchange window. I had to complete an online form on my MVC owner’s page, and they said they’d get back to me with details. 

Do I use my current week reservation # to deposit into II? Or wait for MVC to respond to me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

jbeachlvr said:


> I have been a Marriott timeshare owner since the late 80’s. Weeks only (no destination points) in Florida (those 2 weeks sold), and since it opened, Aruba Surf Club. In all these years, this is 1st time we’ve been in this situation. We had JetBlue insurance but no Marriott insurance.
> We were due to fly 3/29 to Aruba for our week, but on 3/16, Aruba closed entry to ALL int’l passengers. Since we were in the less than 14-day checkin, MVC is allowing deposit with II but I have the 30-day confirmation to exchange window. I had to complete an online form on my MVC owner’s page, and they said they’d get back to me with details.
> 
> Do I use my current week reservation # to deposit into II? Or wait for MVC to respond to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you even have an II account? You will likely be far faster to call II and get everything done. And yes, you use your current reservation number to deposit to II.


----------



## Dean

Mrs.SLLP said:


> Small business owners are stressing over how to find ways to keep their businesses afloat while still taking care of employees during this global crisis. Meanwhile, people are justifying and defending Marriott, a multi-billion dollar corporate giant. Public health officials are stopping short of mandating no travel. Stay home. Curfews are being enforced in my area. This is beyond serious and cannot be compared to the fallout from hurricanes. Marriott will reap the benefits of a corporate bailout, but it will not make more reasonable concessions to its owners. Marriott Vacation Club can do better than tossing points affected by this global pandemic in a holding account and extending the book-out time from 60 to 120 days. If Disney can find a way around this, so can Marriott, which touts itself as being the best in the timeshare industry. Disney is closing several of its resorts and has shut down all theme parks and stores. It is taking a massive financial loss in excess of $175 million, according to news reports. That has not stopped Disney from taking a stance that favors its owners, according to its website: "To make the process of changing reservations as smooth as possible, Disney Vacation Club has lifted the close-in reservation cancellation restrictions and will return any of your Points back as Vacation Points or Reservation Points without placing them into holding." If I sound annoyed, I am. We pay more than $6,000 in annual maintenance fees and dues and have not had a seamless transition into ownership. BreakingAway, you're right.


This is the way Disney has always handled such matters as I've stated in this thread.  They allow last minute cancelations, waive the holding period, allow last minute bankings and unborrowing of points.  They do not extend borrowed points.  DVC is giving nothing, this is born by the other members.  MVC is a much larger system and this is a much larger event than a hurricane.  Just the normal response for those that cancel and bank will be overwhelming for the system.  I don't see any way the system could handle full use points and more flexible banking.  Any flexibility in that area would also be born by the other members.  Certainly MVC could have made those allowances but they didn't, not right or wrong, just slightly different.  I understand the idea that many hands make light work and would generally agree with that principle but I don't think it applies here given the scope of the situation.  DVC won't lose much or anything with the resort closings as the members will cover any costs to the system though Disney itself will in other areas as will Marriott.  Certainly the sales side (DVD, Marriott, etc) will suffer in all systems as will the employees.  Interesting you talk about a corporate bailout like it's already happened but you advocate for additional flexibility that would be tantamount to a bailout.  I pay a lot more than you and I'm directly affected on the professional side as well as a physician seeing patients who may have already been exposed but that's a decision I made when I went in to this profession just like I made personal decisions years ago in a former life when I spent 13 years with the Military, 6 & 1/2 on active duty including in Desert Storm. 

ETA:  Even though historically DVC has allowed people to unborrow points, they are now not allowing that in this situation.  


jbeachlvr said:


> I have been a Marriott timeshare owner since the late 80’s. Weeks only (no destination points) in Florida (those 2 weeks sold), and since it opened, Aruba Surf Club. In all these years, this is 1st time we’ve been in this situation. We had JetBlue insurance but no Marriott insurance.
> We were due to fly 3/29 to Aruba for our week, but on 3/16, Aruba closed entry to ALL int’l passengers. Since we were in the less than 14-day checkin, MVC is allowing deposit with II but I have the 30-day confirmation to exchange window. I had to complete an online form on my MVC owner’s page, and they said they’d get back to me with details.
> 
> Do I use my current week reservation # to deposit into II? Or wait for MVC to respond to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MVC may deposit directly esp if they already have an II account linked to your MVC account.  I'd email MVC first but you can call II as well if you want.


----------



## jbeachlvr

Dioxide45 and Dean
I imagine we’ll all be pros after all this, thanks to Tug too!
Yes, I have an II account linked to my MVC.  I’ll probably call II myself. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

jbeachlvr said:


> Dioxide45 and Dean
> I imagine we’ll all be pros after all this, thanks to Tug too!
> Yes, I have an II account linked to my MVC.  I’ll probably call II myself. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knowledge is power and the collective learning all of us have had over the years is invaluable IMO.  If you call II, make sure you discuss the waived limitations and get documenting info.


----------



## celica7101

I just called the rep to ask about this, and she basically confirmed part of  what you said.  The sales trip was nonrefundable, but they're being flexible with rescheduling at the last minute given the circumstances.  

Hope it's not bad still in June but I would probably cancel by May if I needed to.





amy241 said:


> Put it in writing and email it to owner services that you wish to cancel. Put a date at the top of the email.  Save a copy of that email. Also, submit your request through the form they have posted on their website.
> 
> We have an owner’s package that requires you to cancel no less than 60 days prior to arrival to receive a refund. You need to look at the terms and conditions of your package.


----------



## DeeCee

Mrs.SLLP said:


> Small business owners are stressing over how to find ways to keep their businesses afloat while still taking care of employees during this global crisis. Meanwhile, people are justifying and defending Marriott, a multi-billion dollar corporate giant. Public health officials are stopping short of mandating no travel. Stay home. Curfews are being enforced in my area. This is beyond serious and cannot be compared to the fallout from hurricanes. Marriott will reap the benefits of a corporate bailout, but it will not make more reasonable concessions to its owners. Marriott Vacation Club can do better than tossing points affected by this global pandemic in a holding account and extending the book-out time from 60 to 120 days. If Disney can find a way around this, so can Marriott, which touts itself as being the best in the timeshare industry. Disney is closing several of its resorts and has shut down all theme parks and stores. It is taking a massive financial loss in excess of $175 million, according to news reports. That has not stopped Disney from taking a stance that favors its owners, according to its website: "To make the process of changing reservations as smooth as possible, Disney Vacation Club has lifted the close-in reservation cancellation restrictions and will return any of your Points back as Vacation Points or Reservation Points without placing them into holding." If I sound annoyed, I am. We pay more than $6,000 in annual maintenance fees and dues and have not had a seamless transition into ownership. BreakingAway, you're right.



I'm in NY, on Long Island, Nassau County. We have a cluster of this virus and I am mostly house bound, as I work for a school district and am now working from home. All NY schools are now mandated closed until April 1st so far. Restaurants and bars, theaters, museums closed.  So, super serious here, can't even get toilet paper!

That being said....I have my legacy week booked for April 12-19 in Hilton Head. I would be flying Jetblue, but that's not happening, and Jetblue will give me all my money back (no insurance purchased) for a flight on a future date, no penalties.

I just checked the Marriott site, all of it's resorts remain open, and we would lose our week if we cancel it. I still had to pay the maintenance fees. I did not buy insurance and don't usually. I'm not so sure insurance would help anyway, unless, God forbid, we actually get sick. I'm surprised at this and extremely disappointed in the lack of Marriott working with it's members due to the increase in cases and everything we hear on the news, hour by hour, regarding a global pandemic. I mean what would it take for them to work with us???? 

Anyway, I'm not cancelling the trip. I'm waiting to see what they will do. We can drive - long drive - but we can drive. They did just send an email that some services are closed, as are some local places. IMHO, Marriott should work a little more with members. If we can't travel for any number of reasons,  (i.e. travel bans inside and out of NY - off chance, but who knows during these times) I'd expect them to step up. We are also Disney Vacation Club members and were there in February before the _____ hit the fan with the virus. Some of us came down with a stomach virus there and I can't tell you how amazing Disney was in working with us, our points, and even tickets for loss of time in the parks due to getting sick. Second to none - Marriott is a far inferior in it's service to its members. We only own for a few years, but in comparison, well there is no comparison in how well Disney works with it's member and how poorly Marriott has been so far.

They should do the right thing, and so far they are not.....in light of what's priority here right now (health, family and TOILET PAPER!)....this is a back burner type of thing - still very disappointing though.

Just this owners opinion...

Dee


----------



## catharsis

Just as an FYI we were forced to cancel an explorer package (albeit a Westin one, but still VAC) AFTER checking in due to Coronavirus... I called the explorer/encore department and after checking with a manager they rescheduled us for later in the year.  so not only did they not enforce the 60 day limit but they allowed us to cancel at zero days.


----------



## aka Julie

Superchief said:


> I understand that many MVC resorts have closed their onsite bars, restaurants (except carryout), hot tubs and saunas. Has anyone experienced a resort that closed their outdoor pools or fitness centers? These are becoming more important due to closures of fitness centers in many states. It will be difficult to stay healthy and build up resistance without being able to work out.



At Barony Beach now.  Fitness center is closed as well as hot tubs.  Pools still open.


----------



## Fasttr

DeeCee said:


> TOILET PAPER!....this is a back burner type of thing.


I realize I took this out of context.....but best quote of the thread.   ;-)


----------



## pedro47

aka Julie said:


> At Barony Beach now.  Fitness center is closed as well as hot tubs.  Pools still open.



The resort is open now. Are there any words on what will happen the last week in April 2020 and the first three (3) weeks in May 2020?


----------



## DeeCee

pedro47 said:


> The resort is open now. Are there any words on what will happen the last week in April 2020 and the first three (3) weeks in May 2020?



I do so want to be at my beach resort, but if we cannot - I want the option of using the week at a future date. Seems only fair among a GLOBAL PANDEMIC - no?


----------



## DeeCee

catharsis said:


> Just as an FYI we were forced to cancel an explorer package (albeit a Westin one, but still VAC) AFTER checking in due to Coronavirus... I called the explorer/encore department and after checking with a manager they rescheduled us for later in the year.  so not only did they not enforce the 60 day limit but they allowed us to cancel at zero days.



Isn't an explorer package a cash paid thing? As opposed to timeshare thing? Also, did I hear something about Marriott closing some hotels? Could be wrong...


----------



## Saintsfanfl

DeeCee said:


> I do so want to be at my beach resort, but if we cannot - I want the option of using the week at a future date. Seems only fair among a GLOBAL PANDEMIC - no?



Sure but so does everyone else. It is a math problem that cannot be solved.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Fitness center, pools, marketplace, reef room, bar and grill all still open at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## jme

Saintsfanfl said:


> Fitness center, pools, marketplace, reef room, bar and grill all still open at Ocean Pointe.




a mistake, imho


----------



## jme

Superchief said:


> I understand that many MVC resorts have closed their onsite bars, restaurants (except carryout), hot tubs and saunas. Has anyone experienced a resort that closed their outdoor pools or fitness centers? These are becoming more important due to closures of fitness centers in many states. It will be difficult to stay healthy and build up resistance without being able to work out.



IMHO, and with all due respect, one can exercise on a train track, but the train will soon run you over.
There's nothing wiser right now than eliminating EXPOSURE to something that could be far more dangerous than missing workouts.
For those whose workouts are imperative due to compromised health, perhaps creative workouts at home would suffice 
over the next few months during these more dangerous times.

(This is coming from a healthcare provider whose office is now shut down for the next 3 weeks per strong recommendations
from our national and state organizations, and frankly our closure could go well beyond that.
We do this for the health and safety of our beloved patients and also our staff.
In addition, studies in the past few days indicate that the COVID-19 virus can survive for hours on plastic, stainless steel, even cardboard surfaces,
as well as slightly less in the air---and all of these can occur even in a grocery store, and heaven forbid, at a resort.)


----------



## sportsfan1

Other service related companies are giving their customers refunds and/or credits for use at a later date (see airlines, cuiselines, etc.).  But nothing of significance from hotel chains like Marriott.  Will that change if there is a government mandate?  I'm already hearing they may be shutting down beaches in FL.  We are entering some of the busiest times for Marriott resorts during spring break, and yet nothing...

It's really frustrating and not customer centric.


----------



## hcarman

Obviously there are differences of opinion on how Marriott Vacation Club should be handling this.  I do think their policies are much less accommodating than our other clubs.  But I think there are two things that could really help out the situation for people stressed to make a decision.
1)  MVCI should provide a list on their website of the resorts that have facilities closed and what they are.  I just had to call all three properties we are scheduled to stay at next week to find out what is open and what is not to help make a decision.  I am sure the front desk staff get these calls all day long.  Just task someone with updating their webpage with new information as it comes in.  This would prevent all the needless calls from backing up the phone lines.  Other vacation clubs have been updating their sites a lot more frequently.  My impression from my last correspondence with MVCI was it was business as usual at their resorts - which is not the case at many of them.  Owners will be very upset if they risk the travel and find out most of the resort is shut down and they are not getting a break on the points for a resort that is just providing a room. San Diego has apparently shut down just about everything - no pool, no gym, no activities, take food to room only, and everything in surrounding areas is closed or take out only.  Zoo and other attractions also closed.  
2) Since things are changing every day, the 14 day cancellation requirement for a week's owner is stiff.  They could decide to make the trip and then one week out find out the resort is mostly shut down - but too late to cancel.  I am glad they have some form of online cancellation as I was told in the past no one could cancel online which I always thought a bad idea considering they are shut down on Sundays. 

I understand MVCI is a business and they are profit driven but how you treat your owners (customers) leaves people with a lasting impression of your company - long after this is over.  MVCI touts themselves as the biggest and the best but I am just not seeing that in keeping owners informed or their policies.  The travel industry will it seems be getting a form of bailout money for their economic hardships.


----------



## Dean

DeeCee said:


> I do so want to be at my beach resort, but if we cannot - I want the option of using the week at a future date. Seems only fair among a GLOBAL PANDEMIC - no?


At the expense of someone else not being able to use their week or points  That is effectively what people are saying that feel more liberal options are appropriate.  IMO there has to be a balance and I personally do not feel the current additional flexibility is unreasonable.  But I'd be OK with 120 day advance options to use a week for the rest of the year.  For next year, certainly not.


----------



## SueDonJ

I wonder how many owners whose timeshare usage wasn't impacted/forfeited due to the hurricanes in recent years, contacted Marriott then and offered to give up some of their usage so that those who lost theirs could be better compensated?


----------



## sea&ski

DeeCee said:


> I just checked the Marriott site, all of it's resorts remain open, and we would lose our week if we cancel it. I still had to pay the maintenance fees. I did not buy insurance and don't usually. I'm not so sure insurance would help anyway, unless, God forbid, we actually get sick. I'm surprised at this and extremely disappointed in the lack of Marriott working with it's members due to the increase in cases and everything we hear on the news, hour by hour, regarding a global pandemic. I mean what would it take for them to work with us????
> 
> IMHO, Marriott should work a little more with members. If we can't travel for any number of reasons,  (i.e. travel bans inside and out of NY - off chance, but who knows during these times) I'd expect them to step up.
> 
> They should do the right thing, and so far they are not.....in light of what's priority here right now (health, family and TOILET PAPER!)....this is a back burner type of thing - still very disappointing though.
> 
> Just this owners opinion...
> 
> Dee



Dee, see my post #255.  You hit it on the head, they do not seem to have a plan.  I hoped for better from this company.


----------



## CPNY

This is an unprecedented time. Some will cancel and others will go. I feel that those with reservations from mid march maybe through June will be affected. While ALL of the TS developers were caught off guard I feel that some handled the situation better than others. If anything comes out of this I’d hope it would be how to handle WHEN something like this happens again in the future. While we know you can still travel, the country was out into a state of emergency because of a virus. An invisible threat that could potentially end your or someone you infects life.

I think in the case of Vistana, restricting options is a bad move for customers. I understand they don’t want people banking points and flooding the next two years with inventory issues. I’d like to see a catastrophic event scenario where points in these programs can be used passed the typical two year banking period. Maybe that would eliminate any clogs in the inventory pools. I was lucky enough to have my options unrestricted. I also was able to rebook weeks in May and August.

I don’t think people are defending the developer, however being logical you can understand that they have to mitigate their losses as well. The more they lose the more we lose, keep that in mind.


----------



## CPNY

sea&ski said:


> Dee, see my post #255.  You hit it on the head, they do not seem to have a plan.  I hoped for better from this company.


That’s the issue they were caught off guard. Other systems handled it much better much quicker! They need a better plan in place for when this happens again. Extending week usage for later on down the road will help alleviate any inventory issues. Trying to get people to rebook within a month or two by the end of the year is unrealistic (based on vistana).


----------



## DeeCee

Dean said:


> At the expense of someone else not being able to use their week or points  That is effectively what people are saying that feel more liberal options are appropriate.  IMO there has to be a balance and I personally do not feel the current additional flexibility is unreasonable.  But I'd be OK with 120 day advance options to use a week for the rest of the year.  For next year, certainly not.



Hmmm, I guess Disney just has a better program. I got my points put back into next year (they were borrowed and usually cannot be returned to original use year), not one word about how it can upset other members usage and no complaints from other members on the boards. I guess I'm just used to a superior more flexible program in times of crisis (or ordinary illness as was the case with my family in February in Disney)

By the way, my week is not a stationery week, it's a week within two seasons. I didn't say I wanted to use it next year, or even put a timeline on it. However, I should most certainly have the option of using it in my next season. Marriott should be the ones to figure out how to accommodate ALL of their members in times of crisis. If a global pandemic isn't a crisis, what is? Whether it be 120 day rule, a 5 year rule or a prorated MF amount. There is most definitely something they could do if they wanted to. The entire world is making accommodations for people, but Marriott can't?

I've been a loyal Marriott customer my entire adult life, but that's up for change at any time, and this most certainly could be the time.

This is my opinion and based on experience with my other timeshare - which doesn't have resorts all over the world and is the most popular vacation destination in the world. 

Dee


----------



## jstoeber

Saintsfanfl said:


> Fitness center, pools, marketplace, reef room, bar and grill all still open at Ocean Pointe.


We talked to OP yesterday and were told that pools had closed. Is this not accurate?


----------



## dioxide45

DeeCee said:


> Hmmm, I guess Disney just has a better program. I got my points put back into next year (they were borrowed and usually cannot be returned to original use year), not one word about how it can upset other members usage and no complaints from other members on the boards. I guess I'm just used to a superior more flexible program in times of crisis (or ordinary illness as was the case with my family in February in Disney)


In reality, Marriott could easily do this for borrowed points too. The time isn't lost because of the current situation. I don't exactly know how cancelled reservations with borrowed points works inside of 60 days. Do those normally go back to the use year with a 60 day restriction? I know that outside of 60 days they do go back to the original use year, just not sure about cancellations inside of 60.

In light of the current circumstances, I see no reason why Marriott couldn't provide full use of borrowed points back to the use year. The time is not lost or expired. I don't know if we have seen someone here with this exact situation yet.


----------



## Dean

DeeCee said:


> Hmmm, I guess Disney just has a better program. I got my points put back into next year (they were borrowed and usually cannot be returned to original use year), not one word about how it can upset other members usage and no complaints from other members on the boards. I guess I'm just used to a superior more flexible program in times of crisis (or ordinary illness as was the case with my family in February in Disney)
> 
> By the way, my week is not a stationery week, it's a week within two seasons. I didn't say I wanted to use it next year, or even put a timeline on it. However, I should most certainly have the option of using it in my next season. Marriott should be the ones to figure out how to accommodate ALL of their members in times of crisis. If a global pandemic isn't a crisis, what is? Whether it be 120 day rule, a 5 year rule or a prorated MF amount. There is most definitely something they could do if they wanted to. The entire world is making accommodations for people, but Marriott can't?
> 
> I've been a loyal Marriott customer my entire adult life, but that's up for change at any time, and this most certainly could be the time.
> 
> This is my opinion and based on experience with my other timeshare - which doesn't have resorts all over the world and is the most popular vacation destination in the world.
> 
> Dee


Not better, just different.  The different setups and size of the system likely make it easier for DVCMC to allow this.  It's being reported that DVC is only allowing (last report) unborrowing of points associate with March reservations.  Apparently within the day they've put out 3 different versions of this issue and what was last posted isn't what's being reported they go by.  Historically they've allowed one to unborrow for Hurricanes but given their back and forth I see that as an acknowledgement of the difficulties that practice entails in this situation.  But there are a number of ways to skin the cat that are reasonable variations though I don't see full use MVC points from short notice cancelations being one of those.


----------



## dioxide45

SueDonJ said:


> I wonder how many owners whose timeshare usage wasn't impacted/forfeited due to the hurricanes in recent years, contacted Marriott then and offered to give up some of their usage so that those who lost theirs could be better compensated?


I think an earlier post had a better idea of how to handle this. Instead of forcing those late cancellations in to a 120 day checkin before 12/31/2020, why not extend the use much further? Perhaps several years, or make you pick a year of use when you cancel understanding that you can't change your mind later. I think most would understand a checkin date limitation. Perhaps keep it at 120, or make it 180. It is still long after standard reservations open up at 12 months or even single day for regular owners at 10.  Owners still get first crack at inventory and those in the unfortunate situation don't lose everything they had. This spreads the additional demand out much further and in the end they are picking up what is essentially leftovers anyway.

This of course only works for points reservations, I have no better option for weeks owners.


----------



## Wei339

I have an owner's week reservation in June at Ko Olina.  I am thinking of cancelling and trying to find another time later in the year.  I am just wondering if there much inventory left to choose from since the 2020 reservations were open since last year for booking.  As well, am I able to view the availability for later this year without having to cancel first or to declare my 2021 use year?


----------



## hcarman

I have never seen Interval have so much inventory for the next few months.  So, if you are someone that lives close to a vacation club and doesn't mind that facilities are closed - it might just work out.  But later in the year and next when everyone is trying to use the 30 day out or 60 day out flex reservations - that will be the issue.

One of my destination club points reservations is a banked use year ending in July of 2020 (a few months from now).  So, if I cancel my reservation for next month and the points go into holding account - does this mean they will only be good until July since that is the end of my use year?  Which in effect means there is no way I will be able to use them in time.  I am not seeing that MVCI is extending the use year at all or allowing to bank for another year?  I know most will have a use year ending at the end of 2020.


----------



## DeeCee

We are week owners with Marriott, points owner with DVC. I don't see why Marriott can't just extend the week into a longer period to use it(much longer period of use as above poster mentions). They are still getting the maintenance fees for this years week, it's a global pandemic, we shouldn't lose the week. They're worldwide and great at what they do, I'm sure they can brain storm a way to help their owners at this time of unusual circumstances. 

It just doesn't seem responsible on Marriott's part to leave their resorts open and put their staff and members at further risk during this health crisis. Actually it seems kind of selfish.


----------



## SueDonJ

dioxide45 said:


> I think an earlier post had a better idea of how to handle this. Instead of forcing those late cancellations in to a 120 day checkin before 12/31/2020, why not extend the use much further? Perhaps several years, or make you pick a year of use when you cancel understanding that you can't change your mind later. I think most would understand a checkin date limitation. Perhaps keep it at 120, or make it 180. It is still long after standard reservations open up at 12 months or even single day for regular owners at 10.  Owners still get first crack at inventory and those in the unfortunate situation don't lose everything they had. This spreads the additional demand out much further and in the end they are picking up what is essentially leftovers anyway.
> 
> This of course only works for points reservations, I have no better option for weeks owners.





DeeCee said:


> We are week owners with Marriott, points owner with DVC. I don't see why Marriott can't just extend the week into a longer period to use it(much longer period of use as above poster mentions). They are still getting the maintenance fees for this years week, it's a global pandemic, we shouldn't lose the week. They're worldwide and great at what they do, I'm sure they can brain storm a way to help their owners at this time of unusual circumstances. ...



I wonder if there aren't mandated inventory controls, or controls that they wrote into the governing docs which had to be approved by state/federal authorities, which prevent them from extending the life of Weeks or DC Points beyond the Use Year as defined. I don't know, but it's another something to think about here.

Also something to consider is that they just had a similar situation in recent years with the hurricanes taking out some, but not all, reserved inventory at several Hilton Head Island resorts. (And Florida? I forget.) They and we have no way of knowing how often or where unforeseen events will result in owners not being able to use their reservations - considering that it's happened twice now on a large scale, it seems prudent to limit usage for forfeited reservations to only the current Use Year.

And again, I have to give them credit for not bungling this as badly as they did the situation on Hilton Head Island following the hurricanes, when they prioritized owner reservations (including private rentals) over II reservations (including owners who used II to exchange their owned Weeks) among the undamaged units at several resorts. That was just a mess and I'm glad that this time they're not using an arbitrary prioritization to compensate some and not others. Everybody impacted (Weeks and DC Points) is being allowed the same thing, i.e. less stringent cancelation and Holding Account terms, subject to availability in the current Use Year.



DeeCee said:


> It just doesn't seem responsible on Marriott's part to leave their resorts open and put their staff and members at further risk during this health crisis. Actually it seems kind of selfish.



If history is any indication MVW will follow the directives of local government officials as to whether to shut down. The Town Manager at HHI mentioned yesterday that they won't shut down properties or the public parks/beaches unless the SC governor orders it. I know you're comparing Marriott to DVC here but there are distinct differences between them that result in different solutions - the main one probably being that Disney shut down the parks which have always been the cornerstone for DVC ownership. I'm sure they heard complaints from thousands of owners with reservations who were angry about the resorts remaining open while the parks were shut down, effectively forcing DVC owners to either use or lose their reservations despite not being able to enjoy the entire DVC experience.

***********
Honestly, I'm not easily dismissing the disappointment that this mess has caused owners. But, I don't understand the disregard that some seem to have for the legal inventory constraints and future considerations that MVW is facing, and I understand even less the calls for MF's to be refunded (because MF's don't go into MVW's pocket, they go to the resorts so the bills can be paid and the resorts can remain solvent.)

And once more, where was all this consternation when just two/three years ago a significant number of Marriott owners had to forfeit their usage due to hurricane damage via as unfair a remedy as could have been implemented (and then to add insult to injury, had to pay Special Assessments to cover hurricane repairs?)


----------



## brianfox

There are some portions of the MF that are not going to be paid to anyone.
Take, for instance cleaning staff, laundry, front desk.  If a resort is closed and there is no staff, is it not reasonable for some portion of MF to be refunded?
I am reading of Marriott staff (maybe hotels) that are not being laid off but they are being moved to 0 hour status - which means they are neither getting benefits nor are eligible for unemployment benefits.

I don't see this being the same as hurricanes.  Travel insurance tended to cover that.  Travel insurance not covering this...
HOWEVER, I am reading today that travel insurance companies are being brought before Congress to explain why they are refusing.  Hopefully something good may come from that.
I think that they are all going to be sticking to the "we don't insure fear" answer - when that is not the question to begin with.  Companies are saying that even if you are prevented from traveling to your destination by government, they will not pay.  That is the real question Congress needs to address.  It's a gray area that needs to be finally colored in.
Here's another interesting thing: evidently some insurers are calling Coronavirus a "foreseen event" and therefore not covered.  I can't begin to understand what that is supposed to mean.  I purchased my policy in June of last year.  Coronavirus had not escaped from the Wuhan lab at that point.


----------



## SueDonJ

brianfox said:


> There are some portions of the MF that are not going to be paid to anyone.
> Take, for instance cleaning staff, laundry, front desk.  If a resort is closed and there is no staff, is it not reasonable for some portion of MF to be refunded?
> I am reading of Marriott staff (maybe hotels) that are not being laid off but they are being moved to 0 hour status - which means they are neither getting benefits nor are eligible for unemployment benefits.
> 
> I don't see this being the same as hurricanes.  Travel insurance tended to cover that.  Travel insurance not covering this...



None of the timeshare resorts have closed, and it's the Marriott Int'l hotel company (not the Marriott Vacations Worldwide timeshare company) that announced furloughs earlier this week. The timeshare employees are working so need to be paid.

I'm not comparing the events that caused forfeiture of reservations, but the different responses that MVW implemented.

You make a good point about travel insurance but even if it covers an event, you had to have purchased it in order to collect. Many hadn't ever purchased it prior to the terrible response following the hurricanes - and some will now never go without it because of that response being blasted all over social media.


----------



## hcarman

None of the resorts are closed yet, but when you call and are told that pools, hot tub, gym, activities, and bars and activities in surrounding area are shut - restaurants just take out - isn’t that effectively closed for a property that is a “resort?”  Seems like that should at least be clearly posted on MVCI site and guests should receive some form of points credit or compensation for the fact that they are just getting a room.  And when all that is closed what are they doing with activities and bar staff?  Like a poster mentioned above - budgeted costs will be down in some areas (staffing, energy usage, etc.).
i guess this situation is an argument for why some prefer pay as you go vacations - you are not on the hook for thousands without usage.  Most cruises, tours, hotels, airlines, etc. have worked with customers without travel insurance and have credited money or given a year or two credit.  Travel insurance really did nothing.


----------



## frank808

Superchief said:


> I understand that many MVC resorts have closed their onsite bars, restaurants (except carryout), hot tubs and saunas. Has anyone experienced a resort that closed their outdoor pools or fitness centers? These are becoming more important due to closures of fitness centers in many states. It will be difficult to stay healthy and build up resistance without being able to work out.


Mko has closed restraunts, bars, pools, hot tubs, sauna, steam rooms, ice machines and water dispensers. Even cancelled the all you can drink cup. Fiat fiat and the welcome show is closed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

hcarman said:


> I have never seen Interval have so much inventory for the next few months. So, if you are someone that lives close to a vacation club and doesn't mind that facilities are closed - it might just work out.


We are driving distance for pretty much all of the Florida and HHI resorts. We had a late May exchanges in to Grande Vista and Newport Coast Villas. We still have flights booked to CA but retraded our NCV in to Cypress Harbour. After that we kept watching and saw a flood of weeks drop in and retraded both the Grande Vista and Cypress in to Oceana Palms and Lakeshore Reserve. As long as the beached are open on Singer, we will probably go to Oceana Palms and if the Disney parks have reopened we will probably go to Lakeshore. DW's friend is supposed to be flying down from Ohio to visit, but not sure if that will happen.


----------



## TXTortoise

It would be nice to think that the MFs guarantee a minimum level of income, that hotels don’t have, and would allow a larger portion of the staff to remain active, even if not in their normal job.

in a similar vein, would the reduced occupancy and peripheral income reduce or increase MFs for 2021. I really could do without another 7% increase at Maui OC.


----------



## Mrs.SLLP

DeeCee said:


> I'm in NY, on Long Island, Nassau County. We have a cluster of this virus and I am mostly house bound, as I work for a school district and am now working from home. All NY schools are now mandated closed until April 1st so far. Restaurants and bars, theaters, museums closed.  So, super serious here, can't even get toilet paper!
> 
> That being said....I have my legacy week booked for April 12-19 in Hilton Head. I would be flying Jetblue, but that's not happening, and Jetblue will give me all my money back (no insurance purchased) for a flight on a future date, no penalties.
> 
> I just checked the Marriott site, all of it's resorts remain open, and we would lose our week if we cancel it. I still had to pay the maintenance fees. I did not buy insurance and don't usually. I'm not so sure insurance would help anyway, unless, God forbid, we actually get sick. I'm surprised at this and extremely disappointed in the lack of Marriott working with it's members due to the increase in cases and everything we hear on the news, hour by hour, regarding a global pandemic. I mean what would it take for them to work with us????
> 
> Anyway, I'm not cancelling the trip. I'm waiting to see what they will do. We can drive - long drive - but we can drive. They did just send an email that some services are closed, as are some local places. IMHO, Marriott should work a little more with members. If we can't travel for any number of reasons,  (i.e. travel bans inside and out of NY - off chance, but who knows during these times) I'd expect them to step up. We are also Disney Vacation Club members and were there in February before the _____ hit the fan with the virus. Some of us came down with a stomach virus there and I can't tell you how amazing Disney was in working with us, our points, and even tickets for loss of time in the parks due to getting sick. Second to none - Marriott is a far inferior in it's service to its members. We only own for a few years, but in comparison, well there is no comparison in how well Disney works with it's member and how poorly Marriott has been so far.
> 
> They should do the right thing, and so far they are not.....in light of what's priority here right now (health, family and TOILET PAPER!)....this is a back burner type of thing - still very disappointing though.
> 
> Just this owners opinion...
> 
> Dee


Dee, hello from South Carolina. Hilton Head is beautiful any time you go, but especially in the spring. I sincerely hope you will be able to keep your travel plans. I am also in education, and am seriously considering obtaining the endorsement to teach online permanently once the shut-down ends. That's how much I am enjoying working from home. I am blessed to still receive full pay without cutting into leave time. My husband is concerned about our small business, but I trust God. You are spot-on. The essentials are priority. Many families will face financial hardships because they are now out of work and don't know when or if they will get a regular pay check. Many live on fixed incomes and their budgets will be stretched after stocking up on necessities to get through this serious time.  Utility companies are not disconnecting services due to nonpayment and funeral directors are capping the number of mourners who can attend services and in some cases, encouraging live streaming. It is not business as usual for anyone -- except Marriott. People are stressed and fearful. Some are worried that they will not be able to pay their mortgage or keep up their health insurance premiums. Wrangling with MVC should be one of the last things they should have to be concerned about. Vacation should not equate anxiety. Like you, I am stating my opinion as an owner and a consumer. Marriott doesn't need anyone to defend it. They have legal teams and public relations people for that. Who advocates for the consumer? Take care and be well.


----------



## Mrs.SLLP

Dean said:


> This is the way Disney has always handled such matters as I've stated in this thread.  They allow last minute cancelations, waive the holding period, allow last minute bankings and unborrowing of points.  They do not extend borrowed points.  DVC is giving nothing, this is born by the other members.  MVC is a much larger system and this is a much larger event than a hurricane.  Just the normal response for those that cancel and bank will be overwhelming for the system.  I don't see any way the system could handle full use points and more flexible banking.  Any flexibility in that area would also be born by the other members.  Certainly MVC could have made those allowances but they didn't, not right or wrong, just slightly different.  I understand the idea that many hands make light work and would generally agree with that principle but I don't think it applies here given the scope of the situation.  DVC won't lose much or anything with the resort closings as the members will cover any costs to the system though Disney itself will in other areas as will Marriott.  Certainly the sales side (DVD, Marriott, etc) will suffer in all systems as will the employees.  Interesting you talk about a corporate bailout like it's already happened but you advocate for additional flexibility that would be tantamount to a bailout.  I pay a lot more than you and I'm directly affected on the professional side as well as a physician seeing patients who may have already been exposed but that's a decision I made when I went in to this profession just like I made personal decisions years ago in a former life when I spent 13 years with the Military, 6 & 1/2 on active duty including in Desert Storm.
> 
> ETA:  Even though historically DVC has allowed people to unborrow points, they are now not allowing that in this situation.
> 
> MVC may deposit directly esp if they already have an II account linked to your MVC account.  I'd email MVC first but you can call II as well if you want.


Dean, here's the thing: Even before this global pandemic altered life for virtually everyone on the planet, Marriott Vacation Club's "system" was not consumer-oriented. You buy into whatever plan you select and hope you will enjoy happy vacation times forever, and that there are no issues in the future. If you finance your ownership through MVC and encounter a financial hardship due to extended illness or loss of employment, there is no plan in Marriott's "system" to temporarily defer payments. An owner would have to be in foreclosure before he could possibly discuss giving up his deed. These are unpleasant things that no one wants to discuss, of course. However, it is relevant because we use the term "owner" as if there is a relationship of give and take. We bought into Marriott's vacation plan, and it is what it is. That doesn't mean I can't point out my observations through the eyes of a concerned consumer, though. The bottom line is Marriott has done little to acknowledge the frustration of owners during a time that other companies are extending reasonable flexibility. I don't own a Disney timeshare but I am impressed by how it is responding to its members during a world crisis. You shared that you pay more into Marriott than I do. Trust me, I have no desire to compete. Every time I have to make my own bed or take out the trash while on vacation at a Marriott resort I think about our $110,000 plus $6,500 in annual fees and dues. Regardless of what level any of us bought into, we should be able to say with confidence that Marriott has done the best it can by all of us. It has not.  By the way, as the wife of a U.S. Army veteran who served 20 years, and the mother of a son who has not been the same since returning from deployment to Iraq, I understand the concept of both personal decisions and sacrifice. Thanks for your service.


----------



## pedro47

Mrs.SLLP, thanks  your spouse and your  son for their service to our country.


----------



## hangloose

frank808 said:


> Mko has closed restraunts, bars, pools, hot tubs, sauna, steam rooms, ice machines and water dispensers. Even cancelled the all you can drink cup. Fiat fiat and the welcome show is closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Pool is closed at MKO?     How about the beaches?


----------



## Dean

Mrs.SLLP said:


> Dean, here's the thing: Even before this global pandemic altered life for virtually everyone on the planet, Marriott Vacation Club's "system" was not consumer-oriented. You buy into whatever plan you select and hope you will enjoy happy vacation times forever, and that there are no issues in the future. If you finance your ownership through MVC and encounter a financial hardship due to extended illness or loss of employment, there is no plan in Marriott's "system" to temporarily defer payments. An owner would have to be in foreclosure before he could possibly discuss giving up his deed. These are unpleasant things that no one wants to discuss, of course. However, it is relevant because we use the term "owner" as if there is a relationship of give and take. We bought into Marriott's vacation plan, and it is what it is. That doesn't mean I can't point out my observations through the eyes of a concerned consumer, though. The bottom line is Marriott has done little to acknowledge the frustration of owners during a time that other companies are extending reasonable flexibility. I don't own a Disney timeshare but I am impressed by how it is responding to its members during a world crisis. You shared that you pay more into Marriott than I do. Trust me, I have no desire to compete. Every time I have to make my own bed or take out the trash while on vacation at a Marriott resort I think about our $110,000 plus $6,500 in annual fees and dues. Regardless of what level any of us bought into, we should be able to say with confidence that Marriott has done the best it can by all of us. It has not.  By the way, as the wife of a U.S. Army veteran who served 20 years, and the mother of a son who has not been the same since returning from deployment to Iraq, I understand the concept of both personal decisions and sacrifice. Thanks for your service.


Thank you, your husband and your son for all of your service.  When I bought timeshares I read the information, understood the rules in place, understood that things could change and I understood I was taking the risks of what might happen on my personal side as well as the ownership.  This is my definition of personal responsibility and the size of the issue doesn't change that.  Thus even had they offered no flexibility, I don't think it's reasonable to be upset with the system.  But I am glad they have offered some relief and even though obviously you disagree and it may or may not help you, IMO, what they've offered is a LOT and about all the system could bear.  Are there other decisions they could or should have made for different variations, certainly, nothing will be perfect.


----------



## jmhpsu93

How about issuing Bonvoy points in lieu of replacing weeks or DC points, etc. - so essentially opening up the "trade your weeks or DC points for Bonvoy points" option with much fewer restrictions and a later decision date (and included resale owners)?  Obviously not a great ROI but better than nothing, and it doesn't directly impact other owners (other than diluting their own Bonvoy point hoard, which devalued so much over the past few years it probably doesn't matter anyway).


----------



## Saintsfanfl

jstoeber said:


> We talked to OP yesterday and were told that pools had closed. Is this not accurate?



Definitely not. The pools were open all day yesterday and are still open today.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

MVC cannot just decide to close any resorts. It is not the same as the hotels where they are dealing with a single entity as an owner. They need permission, which is not going to happen with thousands of timeshare owners. The only way they close is with a government mandate, and they have stated this. I don't think they can do it any other way legally. On paper it probably isn't much different than deciding to close the wholly owned condo building down the street from Ocean Pointe. It can't be done. A government order on the other hand probably could apply to a timeshare ownership building but not a wholly owned condo building. Although what would happen if someone owned 52+ weeks and was staying at a property full time and it was their permanent residence? In that case I don't think they could be legally evicted.


----------



## hcarman

Well, now I am hearing that California is on mandated lockdown.  Does this mean the California properties are going to be forced to close?  I am getting quite stressed about this upcoming decision as I will effectively lose my points for the year if I don't travel (banked with Use Year ending July 2020), but sounds like at one of the properties everything is shut down anyway so it would just be a room.  And then there is the inherent risk to travel which I must consider as losing the points is preferable to getting sick.

I do like the suggestion above of the Bonvoy points.  At least that is doing something for the owners who put a lot of their hard earned dollars into these maintenance fees every year.


----------



## SueDonJ

jmhpsu93 said:


> How about issuing Bonvoy points in lieu of replacing weeks or DC points, etc. - so essentially opening up the "trade your weeks or DC points for Bonvoy points" option with much fewer restrictions and a later decision date (and included resale owners)?  Obviously not a great ROI but better than nothing, and it doesn't directly impact other owners (other than diluting their own Bonvoy point hoard, which devalued so much over the past few years it probably doesn't matter anyway).



It's a possibility that would involve some kind of a contractual agreement between MVW (the timeshare company) and MI (the hotel company that owns/oversees the Bonvoy program) with MI setting the price/terms for MVW's purchase of enough Bonvoy Points to satisfy the impacted owners. But then who would be expected to cover the unexpected cost to MVW?


----------



## jmhpsu93

SueDonJ said:


> It's a possibility that would involve some kind of a contractual agreement between MVW (the timeshare company) and MI (the hotel company that owns/oversees the Bonvoy program) with MI setting the price/terms for MVW's purchase of enough Bonvoy Points to satisfy the impacted owners. But then who would be expected to cover the unexpected cost to MVW?



The MVC sales organization gives these things away - I'm sure they get them REALLY cheap from MI.

As for the cost, it seems that so far out of every organization I do business with MVC is the only one not proactively absorbing some sort of cost related to this worldwide problem, unless you count updating their web site with a cancellation form a cost.

My gym has waived fees for this month and launched online classes.  Ditto for my yoga studio.  Banks are waiving late fees and interest.  Lots of businesses are absorbing shares of this cost.


----------



## Dean

jmhpsu93 said:


> The MVC sales organization gives these things away - I'm sure they get them REALLY cheap from MI.
> 
> As for the cost, it seems that so far out of every organization I do business with MVC is the only one not proactively absorbing some sort of cost related to this worldwide problem, unless you count updating their web site with a cancellation form a cost.
> 
> My gym has waived fees for this month and launched online classes.  Ditto for my yoga studio.  Banks are waiving late fees and interest.  Lots of businesses are absorbing shares of this cost.


But there is a real cost to these.  Even when a resort gives them to you, they are charged a fee on a per point basis.  This is not a freebie they just give away.  It is less than what you or I pay or value them at though.  I've seen info that gave me a sense of what th ever point cost was but I'm not certain.  Maybe someone here knows the cost.  My sense is somewhere in the range of about 0.4¢ per point give or take.  I don't know if that varies for different situations such as sales with larger volume, different hotel segments or MVC resorts directly.  This would have to be covered out of the resort budgets in some way.  Remember that your Gym didn't do this just to be nice though I'm sure that's part of it.  In part they're wanting to make sure they still have customers when this is said and done which is simply one of the reasons where a timeshare (where owners must pay for costs) and a business is inherently different.  That's why I mentioned earlier than co-ops and the like were different.  IMO a bank waiving fees is likely a lot less than the MVC accommodations when looked at on scale.


----------



## CPNY

jmhpsu93 said:


> The MVC sales organization gives these things away - I'm sure they get them REALLY cheap from MI.
> 
> As for the cost, it seems that so far out of every organization I do business with MVC is the only one not proactively absorbing some sort of cost related to this worldwide problem, unless you count updating their web site with a cancellation form a cost.
> 
> My gym has waived fees for this month and launched online classes.  Ditto for my yoga studio.  Banks are waiving late fees and interest.  Lots of businesses are absorbing shares of this cost.


Some will defend MVC/Vistana at all costs. I have been guilty of that myself. But In this case I think some are thinking too much from the business side of things and not from the customers side, I was guilty of that in the beginning. A good business puts the customer first. I think in cases like this, which has never happened in anyone one who has ever owned a TS lifetime. With Over 140 countries affected, to be to “business-sighteded” in this case is just wrong. I don’t think owners are looking for everything for free. But a bit more flexibility in policy during a time like this is warranted. More flexibility than what’s in the guidelines is the right thing to do.

I have defended Vistana all too much in the past but In this case, I think that keeping SO restrictions in place is horrendous and it is my view and belief that it is coming from the new Marriott leadership. In the beginning there was confusion from lack of direction and you had reps doing their own thing.  I was given unrestricted options and no cancellation fee, while my cousin was given waived fee and restricted options. A week before it was a choice between pay and unrestricted or waived but restrictions on SO. When I did cancel I was given waived on both fee and restrictions. I called back in the next day to cancel a second reservation and to mitigate any different offerings, I stated that both were supposed to be cancelled with no restrictions and no fee and was told that wasn’t the case but they will make an exception. A week later I understand they actually put out communication of their official policy. I’ve also heard some managers willing to remove restrictions if you were going to book far out but within 2020. They didn’t want People to bank options and not attempt to travel in 2020. This to me just means they don’t want a nightmare in 2021 and 2022 with everyone’s points banked. There will be nothing available to book. So why not in a case like this during a national emergency where air travel is shut down, give owners extended usage beyond two years. Catastrophe banking. 4 years to spread out usage but limit the following year banking options. Or offer incentive to put into interval.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Dean said:


> *This would have to be covered out of the resort budgets in some way. *



So you're saying that my maintenance fees that I pay to Grande Vista every year go to pay for Bonvoy points that are offered as sales presentation incentives?  I would be REALLY upset if that were the case.

What I am suggesting is that MVC corporate, or the sales budget, or whatever, help subsidize *some* of the losses to owners.  This isn't some one-off hurricane that impacts 1-3 resorts.  It's impacting the entire system and owners that didn't have a realistic expectation of risk (unlike those in the hurricane belt) are covering the entirety of the loss simply by the luck of the draw when their occupancy was scheduled.


----------



## Dean

jmhpsu93 said:


> So you're saying that my maintenance fees that I pay to Grande Vista every year go to pay for Bonvoy points that are offered as sales presentation incentives?  I would be REALLY upset if that were the case.
> 
> What I am suggesting is that MVC corporate, or the sales budget, or whatever, help subsidize *some* of the losses to owners.  This isn't some one-off hurricane that impacts 1-3 resorts.  It's impacting the entire system and owners that didn't have a realistic expectation of risk (unlike those in the hurricane belt) are covering the entirety of the loss simply by the luck of the draw when their occupancy was scheduled.


No, I'm saying that it comes out of sales budget when given by sales but it would have to be covered by the resort budgets to be given as a replacement for a week.  I assume it does come out of the resort budget, ? management budget, for compensation at the resorts.  I understood what you meant, I was simply pointing out you were advocating for something that had a real cost and was not "really cheap" given the scope of the issue.  I'm sure they discussed lots of variations and it's likely that some of the ones not chosen would have been better for some.  I just feel that the current offer is a LOT from a system standpoint even if it doesn't help a given person.  I feel that giving full use points for a later year would be FAR. more than the system can handle.  I'm pretty sure it can't handle just the extra points banked appropriately under the rules.  Personally I'd love to see a longer time to use the restricted points of maybe through 2021 or even 2022 and the same for canceled weeks but also on a shorter terms subject to availability.  It's interesting that many keep advocating MVC should be more because of the size of the problem and IMO, that's the very thing that makes it not workable for them to do a lot more.


----------



## SueDonJ

CPNY said:


> Some will defend MVC/Vistana at all costs. ...



Are people aware of how infuriating comments like this can be?!?!

TUG has ALWAYS been a timeshare-related site that's known as one of the most informative because of the knowledge that its users know and impart, for no other reason than to provide the unvarnished truth about timeshare ownership. TUG wouldn't work as well as it does if it didn't take into consideration the developers' and managers' sides of the house. And the people who understand that, who take the time to share it, aren't doing it so that you can insult them.

If all you want is pollyanna feel-good support for blasting MVW's response because you don't see them as being good corporate overseers, take your complaints to Facebook and Twitter. Here on TUG it's understood that the relationship between developers/managers and timeshare owners is not one of business/customer but more one of landlord/tenant, and we recognize that they also have an obligation to their shareholders.

Yes, I'm getting aggravated, just like pretty much everyone in the entire world these days. But come on, people, we can discuss all this without the snide and thinly-veiled comments meant to insult some of us.


----------



## Steve Fatula

A few of the posters here are newer users and making a lot of wrong assumptions. If you read a lot of Tug, you will rarely find anyone suggesting you pay developer prices. You will find a lot of advice to rescind your purchases when people ask. As far as I've seen in the many years I've been here, you'll find zero that say take out a loan to buy. Believe me, this is not a defend MVCI at any cost kind of place. And we DO discuss things that are not pro MVCI, all the time! However, it is useful to understand how it works, how it may be different than other timeshares, etc. Being upset is fine, we all are. However, if what some are asking for were done, you'd have way more people upset as they would be unable to use their weeks once things "return to normal". For me, I want MVCI (not Marriott, not the same company) to stay in business, I certainly don't want them to go away and I lose everything. And I do want to use my ownership. Before you think all that MF money goes straight to the bottom line, you should read some of the annual reports resorts have and where the money goes. And I certainly don't want all those workers at MVCI resorts laid off either, many of them have been there a while and are really good in my 20+ year experience.  I don't think you can necessarily compare other businesses to MVCI, not the same thing. It is unlikely anyone here completely understands everything about MVCI. But the assumption that all they have to do is this or that is not realistic on many of the posts. It's a simplistic view without considering a myriad of other factors.

My feeling here is that some folks do not understand what TUG is about at all. Ask some questions about how things work, learn, understand, then maybe you will have a slightly (not entirely) different perspective. Being angry is completely understandable. But don't let that cause you stop stop hearing from some of the longtime owners here. There will always be differences of opinion on what is "best". And we all wish there was a perfect solution. Sadly, there will be winners and losers like any change or disruption.


----------



## sportsfan1

I reluctantly decided to deposit my 4/4/20 MGV week into II hoping for an exchange at some point later in the year.  Unfortunately, since I am only 15 days from check in date, I am only given a 60 day visibility into potential exchanges - pretty useless if you ask me.  At least I have until 2022 to make a change, but I'm still limited to only a 60 day window.  That's not doing the right thing if you are Marriott.  If you are giving me 2 years to make an exchange, why limit me to 60 day visibility?  It's almost is if they'd rather me take the loss than share in it.


----------



## SueDonJ

jmhpsu93 said:


> So you're saying that my maintenance fees that I pay to Grande Vista every year go to pay for Bonvoy points that are offered as sales presentation incentives?  I would be REALLY upset if that were the case.
> 
> What I am suggesting is that MVC corporate, or the sales budget, or whatever, help subsidize *some* of the losses to owners.  This isn't some one-off hurricane that impacts 1-3 resorts.  It's impacting the entire system and owners that didn't have a realistic expectation of risk (unlike those in the hurricane belt) are covering the entirety of the loss simply by the luck of the draw when their occupancy was scheduled.



You may not recognize the scale of the response to the hurricanes - every resort on Hilton Head was impacted for an extended period because MVW forced II users to forfeit their usage so that owners using their Weeks could be placed out of units made uninhabitable at any/all of the 8 resorts and into the units designated for II users (even those who were Marriott owners exchanging their Weeks.) I think a similar thing happened among the Florida resorts but at the time I wasn't paying as close attention to them. That's why that response was so much worse than this one, because it arbitrarily prioritized so that some impacted were made whole while others were not.

I agree with you that this scale is larger, but I also agree with Dean that the larger scale of this event is a huge factor which MVW must consider while responding to this event. Even if they did decide to use their own funds to compensate impacted owners until they run out of funds, how would you have them decide which owners to make whole and which would be just out of luck? They're giving something to all who've been impacted, and maybe could give a little more if mandates/regulations aren't impeding the possibility, but at least they're not taking from some to give to others.

I'll mention, too, that as an owner at two resorts in, "the hurricane belt" as you dubbed it, I knew that Hilton Head hadn't suffered a hurricane for decades prior to the two years in a row that they did. I certainly didn't expect to get walloped twice but I knew it was a consideration and had an idea, from learning about ownership, that it might cost me usage over the life of my ownership. I also knew that neither MVW nor the other owners in the system would be responsible for compensating me those losses. Savvy Florida owners know the same, just as savvy CA owners might have in the back of their mind that earthquakes may impact them, savvy Aruba owners might have in the back of their minds that disruptions in air travel might impact them ...


----------



## Dean

sportsfan1 said:


> I reluctantly decided to deposit my 4/4/20 MGV week into II hoping for an exchange at some point later in the year.  Unfortunately, since I am only 15 days from check in date, I am only given a 60 day visibility into potential exchanges - pretty useless if you ask me.  At least I have until 2022 to make a change, but I'm still limited to only a 60 day window.  That's not doing the right thing if you are Marriott.  If you are giving me 2 years to make an exchange, why limit me to 60 day visibility?  It's almost is if they'd rather me take the loss than share in it.


I'm sure this is an II thing, not MVC.  These are c/w the normal II rules for late deposits though a little more flexible.  They'll work much like a bonus week where some will find them useless and others get decent exchanges.  There will potentially be a fee of course subject to the normal fees for the account.  The reason I'm sure is that II wants you to have limitations and to not compete head to head to normal deposits.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Dean said:


> I'm sure this is an II thing, not MVC.  These are c/w the normal II rules for late deposits though a little more flexible.  They'll work much like a bonus week where some will find them useless and others get decent exchanges.  There will potentially be a fee of course subject to the normal fees for the account.  The reason I'm sure is that II wants you to have limitations and to not compete head to head to normal deposits.


Agree, probably not an MVC thing (and clearly I am no MVC apologist right now ).

You can always call, too, if you have something specific in mind.  I moved an April reservation to June outside the 59 window without any additional fees.  Just don't expect Hawaii during whale season or other high demand resort weeks.


----------



## CPNY

SueDonJ said:


> Are people aware of how infuriating comments like this can be?!?!
> 
> TUG has ALWAYS been a timeshare-related site that's known as one of the most informative because of the knowledge that its users know and impart, for no other reason than to provide the unvarnished truth about timeshare ownership. TUG wouldn't work as well as it does if it didn't take into consideration the developers' and managers' sides of the house. And the people who understand that, who take the time to share it, aren't doing it so that you can insult them.
> 
> If all you want is pollyanna feel-good support for blasting MVW's response because you don't see them as being good corporate overseers, take your complaints to Facebook and Twitter. Here on TUG it's understood that the relationship between developers/managers and timeshare owners is not one of business/customer but more one of landlord/tenant, and we recognize that they also have an obligation to their shareholders.
> 
> Yes, I'm getting aggravated, just like pretty much everyone in the entire world these days. But come on, people, we can discuss all this without the snide and thinly-veiled comments meant to insult some of us.


I’m sorry you are upset by that, however I’m not sure where the snide comment is. Especially since I have not read this entire thread so I am not sure who has commented what. That comment also included myself as someone who’s always defending vistana. At first I had a business sighted approach to this whole situation, figuring out why they may not want to ease cancellation policies as it relates to ownership usage and what is good for the business. But as the situation around the globe changed so did my view, as did most people and businesses. 

Not sure if you read my post on my rental cancellation dilemma. I could have taken the approach of “sorry, you signed a contract and agreed to it’s no cancellation policy”. But caring about the renter (my tenant), I decided to provide an alternative. Which was to find another date of travel. I was lucky to have vistana waive the restrictions in order to book that far out. See how I operated in that situation? I offered something that would benefit my renter. All people are asking is that they provide something that would benefit their owners. Some who have paid tens of thousands of dollars. It’s really not much to ask.

It’s ok that we differ in our views. But I do ask in the open forum to please refrain from accusing me of posting a “_*snide and thinly-veiled comment*_”, especially when I’m just replying to a poster who was voicing their frustration with people here* like myself* who have come to the defense of the “landlord” many many times in the past.


----------



## Dean

I personally took the comment of "Some will defend MVC/Vistana at all costs" as inappropriate as offensive.  Since when is believing that following the rules is inappropriate, if that's so, fair warning that much of what I post will fall into that category.


----------



## CPNY

Dean said:


> I personally took the comment of "Some will defend MVC/Vistana at all costs" as inappropriate as offensive.  Since when is believing that following the rules is inappropriate, if that's so, fair warning that much of what I post will fall into that category.


I’m sorry you feel that way as that was not my intent. I have amended the post to its intended meaning of the phrase to include myself in there. Since I’m always rallying behind Vistana. I do appreciate you offering your POV after the fact. Thank you.

edit: I still think restrictions in usage should be removed or an alternative offered across the board within every system, in any way they possibly can.


----------



## Steve Fatula

sportsfan1 said:


> I reluctantly decided to deposit my 4/4/20 MGV week into II hoping for an exchange at some point later in the year.  Unfortunately, since I am only 15 days from check in date, I am only given a 60 day visibility into potential exchanges - pretty useless if you ask me.  At least I have until 2022 to make a change, but I'm still limited to only a 60 day window.  That's not doing the right thing if you are Marriott.  If you are giving me 2 years to make an exchange, why limit me to 60 day visibility?  It's almost is if they'd rather me take the loss than share in it.



The idea there is within 60 days it's EXCESS inventory. An exchange is you giving something to get something in return. No one will be able to use your week, it has $0 value bascially. So, you are getting something in return for basically nothing. Nothing stops you exchanging outside of Marriott either.


----------



## Dean

CPNY said:


> I’m sorry you feel that way as that was not my intent. I have amended the post to its intended meaning of the phrase to include myself in there. Since I’m always rallying behind Vistana. I do appreciate you offering your POV after the fact. Thank you.
> 
> edit: I still think restrictions in usage should be removed or an alternative offered across the board within every system, in any way they possibly can.


Thank you, I appreciate your thoughts.  I couldn't disagree more on the removal of ALL restrictions but that's what makes the world go around.  Here's the reality, most of those points freed up will not be able to be used when and where people would want to use them but under your suggestion there would be just as many points not used that were full use, it'd just be a different set of points.


----------



## Videoguy75

I have owned DVC since the beginning and have appreciated being part of a pretty outstanding TS program. We have stayed at MOC since it opened as a hotel in the '80s. When it converted to TS, we excitedly bought. We totally understood the MVC program was inferior to DVC, but still better than paying the hotel bill every time we went to Maui. Experience proved that out. MVC has been great for us, just not as great as DVC. Do we complain about that? No. We pay less & we expect less. And it still is outstanding.

In 2010, while we greatly preferred the points program of DVC, we were extremely skeptical of MVC switching to points. As it turns out, in our opinion, points has been a wonderful switch, greatly improving MVC - but still not bringing it up to the quality of DVC (surprise, surprise, the extra cost and higher MFs of DVC actually give you something for your money). But we are not surprised and therefore, we are very happy with MVC. 

One of the beauties of TUG is that anyone studying it before buying buys with their eyes open. Obviously some posters have poorly studied it, and have never come to understand the true beauty of TS, along with its limitations. TS/DVC/MVC are not what you want them to be, the are what they are. They are what they sell, they are not what the salesmen claim. They are not the perfect dream we might want them to be. But wow, are they wonderful, and are we ever grateful we bought DVC and MVC decades ago (with continuing add ons).

My wife and I were over on Ko'Olina earlier this week, getting a head start on gathering all 26 of our kids and grandkids on Maui for 2 weeks. BIG MF investment for enough points for all of us. LOTS of points/weeks banked, borrowed, rented, etc. Might be the last time we all ended up in the same place at the same time with grandkids now arriving at college age. Like everyone else, we were really sad to cancel it all (we also have an interesting story of the struggle to come home early!). And what in the world will we do with all those holding points? Pretty much impossible to use. But still, our problems are blessed first world problems and just don't measure up to what millions or billions of others are facing with Covid-19.

I don't understand those dumping on MVC (which is in fact all of us - the club members) policies. MVC needs a room for every point and week out there and even if everything changed back to normal, just a couple of weeks of cancellations overloads the system with too much demand. I want a clear path to using my annual ownership next year, and the year after, and the year after.

The obvious is that if MVC cost/MFs are stressing you at this time, you forgot what TUG says, and you have no business owning. But is there more Marriott could do for us? Sure. Maybe make it 180 day holding over 120 (but 120 is SOOOO much better than 60). Maybe extend expiration to 2021 or further. Personally, I expect some additional tweaking as time passes and they better know the dimensions of the virus. Renting is a wonderful perk that I have especially enjoyed with DVC (at least 2x MF), but TS has no obligation to bail us out on that one, especially when there are such great direct owner issues at this time.

For now, yesterday I booked 6 two bedrooms in Branson for the 4th of July. Used about 1/3 of our holding points. Wonder if we will get to go to Branson? Wonder where we will book the rest. I am waiting for ideas & availability from the kids.

One of my kids just pointed that we did get some value for what appears to be lost points. Everyone has been excited for months anticipating this trip, and that anticipating has a great value of it own. I like that attitude. Just praying this all passes quickly and that all can resolve all the issues in their lives quickly.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Videoguy75 said:


> For now, yesterday I booked 6 two bedrooms in Branson for the 4th of July. Used about 1/3 of our holding points. Wonder if we will get to go to Branson? Wonder where we will book the rest. I am waiting for ideas & availability from the kids.



Your entire post was well said, agree.

 Branson is very cheap with points. But we love that place. We'll likely be going there as well assuming things clear up somewhat. It's just a 4 hour drive for us. We will probably stay 2-3 weeks and also still have points left. The appeal will be lessened if it turns out many things are still closed. We like the shows there. The mountain resorts in summer have been another good use in the past for holding points, there's a lot to do in those resorts.


----------



## pchung6

CPNY said:


> I’m sorry you feel that way as that was not my intent. I have amended the post to its intended meaning of the phrase to include myself in there. Since I’m always rallying behind Vistana. I do appreciate you offering your POV after the fact. Thank you.
> 
> edit: I still think restrictions in usage should be removed or an alternative offered across the board within every system, in any way they possibly can.



I though DVC will return all the points with no restriction? But Vistana and MVC will only refund points with restriction.  So I agree with you Disney is one step further of caring customers than Marriott/Vistana in this case.


----------



## Videoguy75

pchung6 said:


> I though DVC will return all the points with no restriction? But Vistana and MVC will only refund points with restriction.  So I agree with you Disney is one step further of caring customers than Marriott/Vistana in this case.


DVC is returning with no restrictions. As you say, it is "one step further." DVCers pay enough more in MF that they reasonably expect it.


----------



## dioxide45

pchung6 said:


> I though DVC will return all the points with no restriction? But Vistana and MVC will only refund points with restriction.  So I agree with you Disney is one step further of caring customers than Marriott/Vistana in this case.


Perhaps, though I do agree with @Dean here, they are caring for their customers at the expense of their other customers. For those DVC owners that were able to cancel and bank, it puts an undue burden on the next use year and everyone will have more trouble getting what they want to reserve.

I did ask this earlier and never got an answer, though I think it is one way Marriott could have alleviated at least a small part of the issue. If someone borrowed 2021 points for a 2020 reservation, why coudln't they have simply cancelled and restored those points back to the use year without restriction? Instead they force them to be used in 2020 increasing the burden against 2020 reservations. For 2021 points, the time inventory is still there. They don't limit the number of points owners can borrow. Meaning they don't say you can't borrow unless someone else has banked. So the inventory for 2021 is still 100% intact. Instead they are placing stress against 2020 by forcing 2021 points in to it. What will they do with that empty 2021 inventory? Perhaps the balance between borrowed and banked points makes that meaningless.


----------



## dioxide45

pchung6 said:


> I though DVC will return all the points with no restriction? But Vistana and MVC will only refund points with restriction.  So I agree with you Disney is one step further of caring customers than Marriott/Vistana in this case.





Videoguy75 said:


> DVC is returning with no restrictions. As you say, it is "one step further." DVCers pay enough more in MF that they reasonably expect it.


In reality, maintenance fees are paid to cover resort operations, not a level of service by the management company within their reservation system. No amount of money can fix the math in the end.


----------



## sportsfan1

jmhpsu93 said:


> Agree, probably not an MVC thing (and clearly I am no MVC apologist right now ).
> 
> You can always call, too, if you have something specific in mind.  I moved an April reservation to June outside the 59 window without any additional fees.  Just don't expect Hawaii during whale season or other high demand resort weeks.


II told me it would cost $159 to go Marriott to Marriott.  That's total BS given the fact that I was forced into this.


----------



## dioxide45

sportsfan1 said:


> II told me it would cost $159 to go Marriott to Marriott.  That's total BS given the fact that I was forced into this.


It seems your week is not enrolled in DC. Given the only other option which was nothing, paying $159 and getting something is better than nothing. It would be good if they could extend a discount code to those in this situation though.


----------



## Steve Fatula

dioxide45 said:


> If someone borrowed 2021 points for a 2020 reservation, why coudln't they have simply cancelled and restored those points back to the use year without restriction?



Cancelled points have always gone back to their use year, where do you see they are forcing cancelled borrowed points to be used in 2020? That's news to me. I always borrow points so when I cancel they go back into their use year. Restricted to 60/120 days? Yes.


----------



## dioxide45

Steve Fatula said:


> Cancelled points have always gone back to their use year, where do you see they are forcing cancelled borrowed points to be used in 2020? That's news to me. I always borrow points so when I cancel they go back into their use year. Restricted to 60/120 days? Yes.


Perhaps I haven't seen any reports of people cancelling reservations using 2021 borrowed points. So are those that are cancelling with borrowed points just having them go back to 2021 but still with the 120 day restriction? If that is the case, i don't understand why they couldn't make those unrestricted given the circumstances? The inventory is still there, it hasn't been used since 2021 is still 100% whole.


----------



## sportsfan1

So


dioxide45 said:


> It seems your week is not enrolled in DC. Given the only other option which was nothing, paying $159 and getting something is better than nothing. It would be good if they could extend a discount code to those in this situation though.


Sorry - what is DC?


----------



## Steve Fatula

Destinations Club. You can get there by purchasing points, or, enrolling your week if eligible. When in the DC program, Marriott to Marriott exchanges have no additional fee.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/faq-mvc-destinations-points-program.197346/


----------



## Steve Fatula

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps I haven't seen any reports of people cancelling reservations using 2021 borrowed points. So are those that are cancelling with borrowed points just having them go back to 2021 but still with the 120 day restriction? If that is the case, i don't understand why they couldn't make those unrestricted given the circumstances? The inventory is still there, it hasn't been used since 2021 is still 100% whole.



I've done this for years for this exact reason, especially as year end approaches. If I have a reservation in Sept and I can't go for some reason, I only have until year end to use those points if this years points, too late to bank them. If I borrow them, they go back until next year which gives me a lot of time to use them. The points are unrestricted if outside of 60 days. But I suppose the "reason" is when you cancel that close in, they may lose (and this year WILL lose) the ability to use those days you had reserved. If you did that say 10 times a year, that would be disastrous for inventory. But I do agree for borrowed points users this one time, it could make sense to do as you said.


----------



## CPNY

Videoguy75 said:


> DVC is returning with no restrictions. As you say, it is "one step further." DVCers pay enough more in MF that they reasonably expect it.


Vistana fees based on some resorts are insanely high. HRA for example is 1800 for a one bedroom


----------



## CPNY

Dean said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your thoughts.  I couldn't disagree more on the removal of ALL restrictions but that's what makes the world go around.  Here's the reality, most of those points freed up will not be able to be used when and where people would want to use them but under your suggestion there would be just as many points not used that were full use, it'd just be a different set of points.


Speaking for the vistana side of the Marriott business, They could at least remove restrictions of 60 day booking and limit them to be used by the end of the year. I agree that removing the restrictions would allow people to bank points which would create a huge clog and result in un used points. That’s been my point from the get go. I get they are trying to mitigate a booking disaster for the next two years by keeping restrictions. I’d hope they would be able to institute alternative plans going forward for a worldwide calamity. Maybe offer the customers immediately affected during the global calamity extended use, or alternate compensation. Either way, from this I would hope they plan for the future to have a better plan that mixed communications based on which CS rep you spoke to. As I said earlier, I was extremely lucky to have both fee and restrictions waived. I know others weren’t as lucky.


----------



## Dean

pchung6 said:


> I though DVC will return all the points with no restriction? But Vistana and MVC will only refund points with restriction.  So I agree with you Disney is one step further of caring customers than Marriott/Vistana in this case.





Videoguy75 said:


> DVC is returning with no restrictions. As you say, it is "one step further." DVCers pay enough more in MF that they reasonably expect it.


The last thing I saw was that DVC had put out several renditions of policy first allowing people to return points to the borrowed UY and then not to do so, then later (same day) that it was OK again.  What they are apparently not doing that they have done previously, is allowing late banking of otherwise unrestricted points citing the affect on the system.  Thus no allowances to bank if you've missed your cutoff.  But DVC is nothing if not inconsistent so I'd call and ask if in this situation.  



> Temporary Updates to Our Cancellation Policy
> 
> We will automatically cancel any reservation scheduled for arrival during any closure. You do not need to cancel the reservation online or contact Member Services.
> 
> To make the process of changing reservations as smooth as possible, Disney Vacation Club has lifted the close-in reservation cancellation restrictions and will return any of your Points back as Vacation Points or Reservation Points without placing them into holding. Borrowed Points returned due to a cancellation of a Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation will not be placed in holding and will be returned to the Use Year they were borrowed from.
> 
> At this time, we have not made any changes to our Points banking or expiration policy due the impact this could have on future inventory availability. We understand this is of particular concern for Members with reservations affected by closures and/or the COVID-19 situation who may be toward the end of their Use Year. We are, however, currently evaluating various options to assist Members in this situation, but will need to delay any decisions until we better understand how long COVID-19 will impact our operations.


----------



## amy241

jbeachlvr said:


> I have been a Marriott timeshare owner since the late 80’s. Weeks only (no destination points) in Florida (those 2 weeks sold), and since it opened, Aruba Surf Club. In all these years, this is 1st time we’ve been in this situation. We had JetBlue insurance but no Marriott insurance.
> We were due to fly 3/29 to Aruba for our week, but on 3/16, Aruba closed entry to ALL int’l passengers. Since we were in the less than 14-day checkin, MVC is allowing deposit with II but I have the 30-day confirmation to exchange window. I had to complete an online form on my MVC owner’s page, and they said they’d get back to me with details.
> 
> Do I use my current week reservation # to deposit into II? Or wait for MVC to respond to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sportsfan1 said:


> I reluctantly decided to deposit my 4/4/20 MGV week into II hoping for an exchange at some point later in the year.  Unfortunately, since I am only 15 days from check in date, I am only given a 60 day visibility into potential exchanges - pretty useless if you ask me.  At least I have until 2022 to make a change, but I'm still limited to only a 60 day window.  That's not doing the right thing if you are Marriott.  If you are giving me 2 years to make an exchange, why limit me to 60 day visibility?  It's almost is if they'd rather me take the loss than share in it.



Well said. I am in the same boat and feel the same way. Our reservation was 54 days from arrival when I had to deposit. They could allow a little more flexibility.


----------



## frank808

hangloose said:


> Pool is closed at MKO?  How about the beaches?


Sorry pool is open. Hot tubs, sauna and steam room closed. Misread the flyer.  Beaches are open.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93

Great post.  Totally understand (and for the most part agree with) your post.  I've owned a TS for almost twenty years and the value prop to me is outstanding, including MVC where I'm still kinda new and maximizing our value but had been kicking the tires for a few years.  I'm also appreciative of TUG and it's also a place for owners to vent and share their frustations and maybe be talked off the ledge a bit.  So, I do appreciate the developer/management side of it.

Just to understand where I'm coming from, I work in change management, and by extension, communications.  One of the highest priorities we strive for is to make people understand what is happening to them, and how those in authority are going to help them or "make it all better" if it's something negative.  This where I think MVC has especially failed.  The first email I copied in the thread I started in this merged thread basically said "hey, our resorts are open, business as usual, etc. etc." which was extremely tone deaf at the time and even more so in retrospect.  Couple that with the total understaffing of their call center (which is 100% an efficiency play at MVC) has created the optics that MVC management could not care less about its owners or visitors.  Compare that with some of the examples I've noted from other entities I do business with - my gym, yoga studio, our neighborhood sports bar, Southwest Airlines, hell - even my freakin' dry cleaner (!!!) - MVC has really fallen short in this regard.

That's what I'm all salty about.   More below on some very fair counterpoints you made to those of us bashing the king .



Videoguy75 said:


> But still, our problems are blessed first world problems and just don't measure up to what millions or billions of others are facing with Covid-19.
> 
> *100% agree.  We're all scared about what's' going on - a lot of this is financial which at least in the near term is going to crush the TS industry like 2007/2008 did.  I don't want MVC to fail.*
> 
> I don't understand those dumping on MVC (which is in fact all of us - the club members) policies.
> 
> *The club members don't make the policies...we have no say in it.  And I understand this is a difficult situation and I would've rather MVC stated something like "we're looking hard at the situation, and at a minimum we're going to do XXXX, and we're going to try our best to make sure you get some value out of your membership", make some kind of gesture that shows they're in it with us (like the Bonvoy points example I made, even if it's something nominal like 50K points for a week or something) and also not ignore weeks owners.*
> 
> One of my kids just pointed that we did get some value for what appears to be lost points. Everyone has been excited for months anticipating this trip, and that anticipating has a great value of it own. I like that attitude. Just praying this all passes quickly and that all can resolve all the issues in their lives quickly.
> 
> *I'm glad you're getting some value, even if it's not what you originally hoped for and your family has the right attitude.  As many have pointed out and I agree with, the true value of the TS ownership prop is the memories you create with friends and family - the location isn't always that important.  I'd like to see that happen for as many people as possible, which is why I'm asking MVC to be creative and be a leader in the industry.  You know, have those "vacation counselors" (who unfairly are bearing the brunt of the anger of owners, when they have their own worries, because they are understrained and understaffed and sometimes can't even execute the most basic functions) actually be creative in working with owners to find solutions in maximizing value for their stakeholders.*


----------



## Saintsfanfl

The governor in Florida ordered the beaches closed in Palm Beach County but it is only the public access points that are being blocked. You can still walk out to the beach here at Ocean Pointe. Even the blocked public access point is a bit of a facade in the town of Palm Beach Shores. There is an officer blocking the spot at the end near Kingfish but everyone can simply walk down to the public access sidewalk that goes out to the inlet. Then you can simply walk down to the beach.


----------



## SteelerGal

I am a new owner and unfortunately have to cancel our reservation.  Was hoping to keep but w/ CA in “ Safer in Home” Policy, Hub’s being LE so vacation cancel, and having to work FT and homeschool, so we can’t go on vacation.  I would love to de stress w/ my family in Palm Desert  however it’s a tad difficult considering the time.   Had to cancel our exchange week w/II, was given an AC w/out the restrictive 60 day window.  And I have already rebooked.  Had to cancel our RCI getaway, charged the normal penalty.   Now we are canceling this vacation and 30 day restrictive window will be extremely difficult w/ our school schedule.  Then add we are already booked for the entire year.  In the end, I will try to make it work however it would be helpful if there was a little more leeway.


----------



## DeeCee

Mrs.SLLP said:


> Dee, hello from South Carolina. Hilton Head is beautiful any time you go, but especially in the spring. I sincerely hope you will be able to keep your travel plans. I am also in education, and am seriously considering obtaining the endorsement to teach online permanently once the shut-down ends. That's how much I am enjoying working from home. I am blessed to still receive full pay without cutting into leave time. My husband is concerned about our small business, but I trust God. You are spot-on. The essentials are priority. Many families will face financial hardships because they are now out of work and don't know when or if they will get a regular pay check. Many live on fixed incomes and their budgets will be stretched after stocking up on necessities to get through this serious time.  Utility companies are not disconnecting services due to nonpayment and funeral directors are capping the number of mourners who can attend services and in some cases, encouraging live streaming. It is not business as usual for anyone -- except Marriott. People are stressed and fearful. Some are worried that they will not be able to pay their mortgage or keep up their health insurance premiums. Wrangling with MVC should be one of the last things they should have to be concerned about. Vacation should not equate anxiety. Like you, I am stating my opinion as an owner and a consumer. Marriott doesn't need anyone to defend it. They have legal teams and public relations people for that. Who advocates for the consumer? Take care and be well.



Hi from home bound NY! Yes Hilton Head is so beautiful and we purchased our legacy week - 4 years ago with Gold Season - so Spring and Fall, for the reason that our beach season here runs late May to mid September (at best) and I'm a beach bum. I was hoping Marriott would allow us to try to get our week pushed to our next season - Fall.

So, I called MVC yesterday and was told that if I cancel my April 12 reservation in HH now, our only option is to deposit into II (We have a member number, due to receiving a first year of membership when we bought) but we don't trade, so our membership has lapsed and we would have to pay to activate it $99.00. Then...we would be able to travel with this deposited week through II for the next two years BUT we can only book travel within 30 days of arrival. WHAT?!

THAT's what MVC is offering members-pay to join into II and maybe you'll get a satisfactory week within a 30 booking - and pay us your full dues?

We're in NY - and I pray every day that what's happening here doesn't go past our borders because it's a nightmare. Life as we know it is (God willing temporarily) OVER. 100% of non essential workforce must stay home. So my husband is now out of work, as are THOUSANDS of us - if not millions in the State.
We are told to only go out to pharmacies, banks and supermarkets - which by the way, my local supermarket has lines out into the parking lot because the amount of the people allowed in the store is limited.  Shelves are emptied and people are afraid to even do these things. Nightmare.

Marriott is telling us we can use the resort, but not the bars, don't know about the pools, common areas closed, fitness center closed, resort activities cancelled, food services diminished. We were told we can get take out from local establishments, but local attractions are closing or no more than a few people gathering at a time. So, we are paying full years dues, told we have to come to our timeshare with seriously diminished amenities/services or lose it to a restricted capacity (30 day booking window through II) at best, AND pay for II membership. That's a vacation?????

We have until March 27th before we are in our 15 day cancellation restriction, where we will lose the week altogether.
I'm afraid by March 27th, our beautiful amazing State of NY will be under even further restrictions, not to mention the financial impacts of what's going on for everyone.

With all of this HAPPENING - not talking about it happening - it's happening - that's what I got out of Marriott when I called and explained everything going on here - and God forbid possibly on it's way to happening in other states?  

Another point, why why why would Marriott WANT us there? People are spreading this virus all across the country, why invite the risk?

I have every intention of writing to Marriott - if anyone out there has direct contact info please let me know - but I will also be calling (need the numbers too if you've got em) , as well as posting on the forums, trip advisor and every other social media I can access.

I just simply cannot understand the behavior of this well known, world wide conglomerate that presents itself as caring about what makes them the company they are, PEOPLE.  This world wide pandemic everyone is reading on the news - it's here and it's spreading, and Marriott can't work with people? That's nothing short of disgusting.

I did read the post about the legalities or contractual restrictions of Marriott possibly not being able to extend usage, etc, but the entire country, the entire world is amending laws to help people. Marriott - get on it!

I now have the time (as I sit here under a stay at home order) to worry MORE about my family's health and financial well being.....but I also have the time to use my voice regarding my timeshare - so I plan to.

Again, this is our opinion and coming from those of us who are in the most affected state in the nation. Thanks for your opinions, and for listening - stay safe, stay well and by all means, please listen to the ongoing and forthcoming directives of your local governments.

Dee


----------



## DeeCee

Videoguy75 said:


> DVC is returning with no restrictions. As you say, it is "one step further." DVCers pay enough more in MF that they reasonably expect it.



We're DVCer's as well as a MVC week owner. So we paid $1463.87 to Marriott for our week for 2020. How much are MF's per point for Marriott points?
I'm not so sure DVCer's pay enough more in MF that we reasonably expect it. It's more the human factor, that I expect it...JMHO.

A previous poster suggested Marriott offering the option to transfer into Marriott Rewards points....hmmmm, not a terrible idea


----------



## csalter2

DeeCee said:


> Hi from home bound NY! Yes Hilton Head is so beautiful and we purchased our legacy week - 4 years ago with Gold Season - so Spring and Fall, for the reason that our beach season here runs late May to mid September (at best) and I'm a beach bum. I was hoping Marriott would allow us to try to get our week pushed to our next season - Fall.
> 
> So, I called MVC yesterday and was told that if I cancel my April 12 reservation in HH now, our only option is to deposit into II (We have a member number, due to receiving a first year of membership when we bought) but we don't trade, so our membership has lapsed and we would have to pay to activate it $99.00. Then...we would be able to travel with this deposited week through II for the next two years BUT we can only book travel within 30 days of arrival. WHAT?!
> 
> THAT's what MVC is offering members-pay to join into II and maybe you'll get a satisfactory week within a 30 booking - and pay us your full dues?
> 
> We're in NY - and I pray every day that what's happening here doesn't go past our borders because it's a nightmare. Life as we know it is (God willing temporarily) OVER. 100% of non essential workforce must stay home. So my husband is now out of work, as are THOUSANDS of us - if not millions in the State.
> We are told to only go out to pharmacies, banks and supermarkets - which by the way, my local supermarket has lines out into the parking lot because the amount of the people allowed in the store is limited.  Shelves are emptied and people are afraid to even do these things. Nightmare.
> 
> Marriott is telling us we can use the resort, but not the bars, don't know about the pools, common areas closed, fitness center closed, resort activities cancelled, food services diminished. We were told we can get take out from local establishments, but local attractions are closing or no more than a few people gathering at a time. So, we are paying full years dues, told we have to come to our timeshare with seriously diminished amenities/services or lose it to a restricted capacity (30 day booking window through II) at best, AND pay for II membership. That's a vacation?????
> 
> We have until March 27th before we are in our 15 day cancellation restriction, where we will lose the week altogether.
> I'm afraid by March 27th, our beautiful amazing State of NY will be under even further restrictions, not to mention the financial impacts of what's going on for everyone.
> 
> With all of this HAPPENING - not talking about it happening - it's happening - that's what I got out of Marriott when I called and explained everything going on here - and God forbid possibly on it's way to happening in other states?
> 
> Another point, why why why would Marriott WANT us there? People are spreading this virus all across the country, why invite the risk?
> 
> I have every intention of writing to Marriott - if anyone out there has direct contact info please let me know - but I will also be calling (need the numbers too if you've got em) , as well as posting on the forums, trip advisor and every other social media I can access.
> 
> I just simply cannot understand the behavior of this well known, world wide conglomerate that presents itself as caring about what makes them the company they are, PEOPLE.  This world wide pandemic everyone is reading on the news - it's here and it's spreading, and Marriott can't work with people? That's nothing short of disgusting.
> 
> I did read the post about the legalities or contractual restrictions of Marriott possibly not being able to extend usage, etc, but the entire country, the entire world is amending laws to help people. Marriott - get on it!
> 
> I now have the time (as I sit here under a stay at home order) to worry MORE about my family's health and financial well being.....but I also have the time to use my voice regarding my timeshare - so I plan to.
> 
> Again, this is our opinion and coming from those of us who are in the most affected state in the nation. Thanks for your opinions, and for listening - stay safe, stay well and by all means, please listen to the ongoing and forthcoming directives of your local governments.
> 
> Dee



You stated that your husband is not working due to the virus and the current pandemic.  Is his company being heartless? Sometimes as much as we may wish to be able to compensate in some way for tragic events, we cannot or can only provide minimal assistance. Each company is different.  Be happy you and your husband have your health and try to make the vacation adjustment as best you can. If something were to happen to either of you, your gold week would be the least of your concerns.


----------



## gln60

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps I haven't seen any reports of people cancelling reservations using 2021 borrowed points. So are those that are cancelling with borrowed points just having them go back to 2021 but still with the 120 day restriction? If that is the case, i don't understand why they couldn't make those unrestricted given the circumstances? The inventory is still there, it hasn't been used since 2021 is still 100% whole.


Hi...I can report that i cancelled a Aruba Surf Club reservation for April 2020,last week,and the DC points I used went back into Jan1,2021-Jan 31,2021 use year..that being said..Im limited to 120 days out if I use those points this year...I’m not sure if I’m restricted to 120 days out in 2021


----------



## Big Matt

DeeCee said:


> Hi from home bound NY! Yes Hilton Head is so beautiful and we purchased our legacy week - 4 years ago with Gold Season - so Spring and Fall, for the reason that our beach season here runs late May to mid September (at best) and I'm a beach bum. I was hoping Marriott would allow us to try to get our week pushed to our next season - Fall.
> 
> So, I called MVC yesterday and was told that if I cancel my April 12 reservation in HH now, our only option is to deposit into II (We have a member number, due to receiving a first year of membership when we bought) but we don't trade, so our membership has lapsed and we would have to pay to activate it $99.00. Then...we would be able to travel with this deposited week through II for the next two years BUT we can only book travel within 30 days of arrival. WHAT?!
> 
> THAT's what MVC is offering members-pay to join into II and maybe you'll get a satisfactory week within a 30 booking - and pay us your full dues?
> 
> We're in NY - and I pray every day that what's happening here doesn't go past our borders because it's a nightmare. Life as we know it is (God willing temporarily) OVER. 100% of non essential workforce must stay home. So my husband is now out of work, as are THOUSANDS of us - if not millions in the State.
> We are told to only go out to pharmacies, banks and supermarkets - which by the way, my local supermarket has lines out into the parking lot because the amount of the people allowed in the store is limited.  Shelves are emptied and people are afraid to even do these things. Nightmare.
> 
> Marriott is telling us we can use the resort, but not the bars, don't know about the pools, common areas closed, fitness center closed, resort activities cancelled, food services diminished. We were told we can get take out from local establishments, but local attractions are closing or no more than a few people gathering at a time. So, we are paying full years dues, told we have to come to our timeshare with seriously diminished amenities/services or lose it to a restricted capacity (30 day booking window through II) at best, AND pay for II membership. That's a vacation?????
> 
> We have until March 27th before we are in our 15 day cancellation restriction, where we will lose the week altogether.
> I'm afraid by March 27th, our beautiful amazing State of NY will be under even further restrictions, not to mention the financial impacts of what's going on for everyone.
> 
> With all of this HAPPENING - not talking about it happening - it's happening - that's what I got out of Marriott when I called and explained everything going on here - and God forbid possibly on it's way to happening in other states?
> 
> Another point, why why why would Marriott WANT us there? People are spreading this virus all across the country, why invite the risk?
> 
> I have every intention of writing to Marriott - if anyone out there has direct contact info please let me know - but I will also be calling (need the numbers too if you've got em) , as well as posting on the forums, trip advisor and every other social media I can access.
> 
> I just simply cannot understand the behavior of this well known, world wide conglomerate that presents itself as caring about what makes them the company they are, PEOPLE.  This world wide pandemic everyone is reading on the news - it's here and it's spreading, and Marriott can't work with people? That's nothing short of disgusting.
> 
> I did read the post about the legalities or contractual restrictions of Marriott possibly not being able to extend usage, etc, but the entire country, the entire world is amending laws to help people. Marriott - get on it!
> 
> I now have the time (as I sit here under a stay at home order) to worry MORE about my family's health and financial well being.....but I also have the time to use my voice regarding my timeshare - so I plan to.
> 
> Again, this is our opinion and coming from those of us who are in the most affected state in the nation. Thanks for your opinions, and for listening - stay safe, stay well and by all means, please listen to the ongoing and forthcoming directives of your local governments.
> 
> Dee


Dee, this is your week, not Marriott's week.  You own it.  Marriott is the management company.  Situations like this are horrible, but it isn't your fault or Marriott's fault.  Your best bet is to go ahead with the II option and put in an ongoing search each month.  Eventually you will get something you can use.  If you don't like that option, just go to Hilton Head and make the best of it.  The problem is that the island may be closed off to tourists by then.  You can always just chalk up the MFs you paid to a really bad situation that hopefully never happens again.  This is happening to hundreds of people and there's really not a lot that can be done since the weeks will pass and you can't put extra months on the calendar.

Good luck, and stay safe in NY.


----------



## Steve Fatula

gln60 said:


> Hi...I can report that i cancelled a Aruba Surf Club reservation for April 2020,last week,and the DC points I used went back into Jan1,2021-Jan 31,2021 use year..that being said..Im limited to 120 days out if I use those points this year...I’m not sure if I’m restricted to 120 days out in 2021



Yes, you will be. Correct, cancelled within 60 days borrowed points go back to their use year, but are still within 120 days even in their use year. Had you have been able to cancel outside of 60 days, they would go back to your use year but not be restricted. Cancelled points have proven no problem for me, but I am retired and more flexible than many. I believe the reason it was set up that way is when you cancel close in, they may not be able to rent or use the dates, so, it may go unused. That hurts everyone. So, by restricting to 60 (old rule) 120 (new rule), they are in essence making sure people who did not cancel have first choice of dates. Those with 60/120 get second choice. Which in normal circumstances is a good thing. Too little occupancy due to numerous cancels hurts everyone. But having everyone with unrestricted choices means few will be able to reserve as there will be more wanting to reserve than weeks or days available. 

It sounds like a lot of people are understanding/learning their timeshare cancellation policy. It has not changed in a bad way from previous years, it's always been that way, but it's been made marginally "better". But I guess people are shocked what they purchased. Which is understandable, there are a lot of details in the purchase contract. And, most don't cancel very often so are just unfamiliar with how it works. 

I don't think you'll have too much trouble using those points unless you are very restricted personally on when you can travel. It should be noted than depending on your ownership level, you get discounts as far as how many points it takes when you reserve within 60 days. Every points reservation we have ever made has been within 60 days as you get much cheaper rate. I suspect it will be a little harder next year than other years, we'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## MabelP

I had to cancel my owners week three days before my entry date. I deposited my week with II. They gave me a week with a thirty day restriction. I am thrilled! I thought I was going to lose the week.


----------



## gln60

Steve Fatula said:


> Yes, you will be. Correct, cancelled within 60 days borrowed points go back to their use year, but are still within 120 days even in their use year. Had you have been able to cancel outside of 60 days, they would go back to your use year but not be restricted. Cancelled points have proven no problem for me, but I am retired and more flexible than many. I believe the reason it was set up that way is when you cancel close in, they may not be able to rent or use the dates, so, it may go unused. That hurts everyone. So, by restricting to 60 (old rule) 120 (new rule), they are in essence making sure people who did not cancel have first choice of dates. Those with 60/120 get second choice. Which in normal circumstances is a good thing. Too little occupancy due to numerous cancels hurts everyone. But having everyone with unrestricted choices means few will be able to reserve as there will be more wanting to reserve than weeks or days available.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of people are understanding/learning their timeshare cancellation policy. It has not changed in a bad way from previous years, it's always been that way, but it's been made marginally "better". But I guess people are shocked what they purchased. Which is understandable, there are a lot of details in the purchase contract. And, most don't cancel very often so are just unfamiliar with how it works.
> 
> I don't think you'll have too much trouble using those points unless you are very restricted personally on when you can travel. It should be noted than depending on your ownership level, you get discounts as far as how many points it takes when you reserve within 60 days. Every points reservation we have ever made has been within 60 days as you get much cheaper rate. I suspect it will be a little harder next year than other years, we'll see how it shakes out.


Thanks for the information...i am pretty much in the same boat as you...My wife and i  have been retired for a few years now and are extremely flexible as to where and when we can vacation.....We may use the cancelled points to take a late summer/early fall  vacation and/or add some days to a Marriot Oceana Palms reservation we have in November......We are also planning our annual trip down to South Florida in January 2021....we never ever have any problem using our points either in conjunction with our Interval exchanges or just flat out DC points vacations....and flexibilty has been a big part of our success


----------



## DeeCee

Big Matt said:


> Dee, this is your week, not Marriott's week.  You own it.  Marriott is the management company.  Situations like this are horrible, but it isn't your fault or Marriott's fault.  Your best bet is to go ahead with the II option and put in an ongoing search each month.  Eventually you will get something you can use.  If you don't like that option, just go to Hilton Head and make the best of it.  The problem is that the island may be closed off to tourists by then.  You can always just chalk up the MFs you paid to a really bad situation that hopefully never happens again.  This is happening to hundreds of people and there's really not a lot that can be done since the weeks will pass and you can't put extra months on the calendar.
> 
> Good luck, and stay safe in NY.



Yes, thanks. I am still weighing the options. The problem is Hilton Head, God forbid, may be in the same situation we find ourselves in by April 12th, or we may be in a more restrictive state, so there's probably not much chance we can actually go to Hilton Head, or anywhere else - jeez a supermarket is a stretch. It's bigger than so many realize, way bigger. We can take walks, around our own neighborhoods, or in the parks, but playgrounds are closed off within the parks, and we have to keep a distance from other people.  Hair and nail salons, any non essential businesses are shut down. People are losing their lively hood by the day here.

In this setting, in this collective frame of mind, there's not much thinking about getting in a car to drive 14 hours for a vacation. Definitely not getting on a plane for sure. Jetblue refunded all our money on account, no penalties, to be used for a future date, and it's not their fault either - but uh Marriott can't figure that out. There's not much thinking about going on a vacation where we would risk picking up or transmitting this virus there anyway. The President of the United States is telling us to stay away from each other all over the country, not just our governor here in NY, people all over are out of work, "chalking up" MF's with nothing for them, when so many have to think about paying their bills with no jobs, and no money, well, sorry but for us throwing away money on anything at this time is not a reasonable solution. Airlines are going to take a major hit, maybe even bankruptcy, but they're not penalizing their customers. I'm going to write and call and see if something, anything, can be done. I'd take hotel points and use them somewhere when we can finally travel around again.

Let's hope and pray this stays contained here and the other states never know how bad it can get...

Dee


----------



## jfmerriman

jbeachlvr said:


> I have been a Marriott timeshare owner since the late 80’s. Weeks only (no destination points) in Florida (those 2 weeks sold), and since it opened, Aruba Surf Club. In all these years, this is 1st time we’ve been in this situation. We had JetBlue insurance but no Marriott insurance.
> We were due to fly 3/29 to Aruba for our week, but on 3/16, Aruba closed entry to ALL int’l passengers. Since we were in the less than 14-day checkin, MVC is allowing deposit with II but I have the 30-day confirmation to exchange window. I had to complete an online form on my MVC owner’s page, and they said they’d get back to me with details.
> 
> Do I use my current week reservation # to deposit into II? Or wait for MVC to respond to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a very similar issue:  My home resort is MVC Aruba Surf Club, and our family was due to fly on March 28.  After the travel ban announcement from the Aruba government on March 12, I called the MVC customer service team on 3/14 and was told that since my trip was less than 14 days from check-in, my only alternative was to deposit my week with II.  This is outrageous and I said this to the service rep as well as a manager, but to no avail, they simply quote policy! I simply want to keep my week at the Surf Club, at some later date, but MVC won't accommodate my request.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dioxide45

jfmerriman said:


> I have a very similar issue:  My home resort is MVC Aruba Surf Club, and our family was due to fly on March 28.  After the travel ban announcement from the Aruba government on March 12, I called the MVC customer service team on 3/14 and was told that since my trip was less than 14 days from check-in, my only alternative was to deposit my week with II.  This is outrageous and I said this to the service rep as well as a manager, but to no avail, they simply quote policy! I simply want to keep my week at the Surf Club, at some later date, but MVC won't accommodate my request.  Does anyone have any ideas?


It seems that is really your best option. The problem is that if they let everyone book for later in the year, there would be too many people for the number of available weeks.


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that is really your best option. The problem is that if they let everyone book for later in the year, there would be too many people for the number of available weeks.


Probably but it's very possible enough people will not travel that there will be excess inventory for a while even with the 120 day expansion of the holding account.  That's why I suggested earlier one of the options they might have considered was to use weeks in inventory that looked like they might not be used otherwise.  There may be excess II inventory for the same reason, we'll see.


----------



## hangloose

jfmerriman said:


> I simply want to keep my week at the Surf Club, at some later date, but MVC won't accommodate my request.



I also wish MVC would at least allow deeded week owners to reschedule within this calendar year, IF inventory is available later in the year.   They obviously cannot give inventory that is not available, but at least a few could have the option perhaps.


----------



## Mrs.SLLP

DeeCee said:


> Yes, thanks. I am still weighing the options. The problem is Hilton Head, God forbid, may be in the same situation we find ourselves in by April 12th, or we may be in a more restrictive state, so there's probably not much chance we can actually go to Hilton Head, or anywhere else - jeez a supermarket is a stretch. It's bigger than so many realize, way bigger. We can take walks, around our own neighborhoods, or in the parks, but playgrounds are closed off within the parks, and we have to keep a distance from other people.  Hair and nail salons, any non essential businesses are shut down. People are losing their lively hood by the day here.
> 
> In this setting, in this collective frame of mind, there's not much thinking about getting in a car to drive 14 hours for a vacation. Definitely not getting on a plane for sure. Jetblue refunded all our money on account, no penalties, to be used for a future date, and it's not their fault either - but uh Marriott can't figure that out. There's not much thinking about going on a vacation where we would risk picking up or transmitting this virus there anyway. The President of the United States is telling us to stay away from each other all over the country, not just our governor here in NY, people all over are out of work, "chalking up" MF's with nothing for them, when so many have to think about paying their bills with no jobs, and no money, well, sorry but for us throwing away money on anything at this time is not a reasonable solution. Airlines are going to take a major hit, maybe even bankruptcy, but they're not penalizing their customers. I'm going to write and call and see if something, anything, can be done. I'd take hotel points and use them somewhere when we can finally travel around again.
> 
> Let's hope and pray this stays contained here and the other states never know how bad it can get...
> 
> Dee


Dee, we can drive to Hilton Head in about two and a half hours. When Daddy was alive, my large extended family stayed at a Marriott resort there countless times -- long before we ever became MVC owners. The irony is since joining MVC, we have not been back.  Daddy loved it there. Hilton Head, Tybee Island, St. Simons Island -- anywhere coastal and tranquil, he loved. So many wonderful memories, but too painfully beautiful for me to revisit right now - if that makes sense. So although it has been a few years since I've been back, Hilton Head is Hilton Head because it is a carefully planned town of mostly private, gated communities and the resorts, of course. South Carolina is under a state of emergency and restaurants are not able to provide dine-in service. Hilton Head has never been home to a large number of chain eateries, restaurants and grocery stores. As of yesterday, city council voted to close Hilton Head's public beaches, according to the town's paper of record, the Island Packet. "Friday’s announcement had no effect on residents who could get to the beach from private access points, like many gated neighborhoods, nor tourists at island resorts or renters at places with private access." Assuming the resorts remain open and the resort has beach access, guests appear to be able to at least enjoy that. Savannah, Georgia is less than an hour's drive from Hilton Head, but with that state reporting nearly 500 confirmed cases of the virus and residents being asked to remain at home, getting food and supplies will be like anywhere else in our country right now: a challenge. I hope all will be well with you and your family. If you decide to make the 14-hour drive, be safe and please share your experience. At the end of the day, MVC can and should consider every owner's situation on a case-by-case basis. There are no rules or regulations against that. I know when all of this clears, I have a lot of questions for Florida's Office of the Attorney General.
One more thing: The article below from The Island Packet mentions Marriott. 


			https://www.islandpacket.com/news/coronavirus/article241329211.html


----------



## hangloose

Wishing everyone struggling with aspects of COVID-19 the best!  

Came to the realization tonight that the 2 1/2 week vacation in Hawaii where we invited a bunch of extended family just isn't going to happen in April.  The decision to cancel vacation is hard, given many of us TUGGers live for it...get up early to book 12/13 months in advance at exactly 9am, etc, etc.  While disappointing, the loss on maintenance fees is small in comparison to others with sick family members or struggling to keep their business afloat.   My only desire here was that Marriott Vacation Club had a bit more flexibility somehow for weeks owners.  DC Points sure would have been nice here, as at least I would have 'restricted' points vs pretty expensive maintenance fee loss on multiple Hawaii weeks.

Now off to cancel everything else (airline, car rental, dog daycare, etc)...and more importantly to figure out my next vacation.   Wondering how soon is safe .


----------



## dioxide45

I know this isn't Marriott related, but we actually had success with United Airlines earlier. Wife and I had flights booked to California with United using miles. I had read up on FlyerTalk to see what they were doing. While it seems that they are waiving change fees for flights paid with cash, they were still charging redeposit fees for award flights. My wife called them and after over an hour on hold they said they would waive the redeposit fees and we had the points back. I was shocked. We really didn't want to pay to redeposit since we had actually already paid once to redeposit these miles from another flight we were going to take but cancelled because we moved to Florida.


----------



## Steve Fatula

hangloose said:


> DC Points sure would have been nice here, as at least I would have 'restricted' points vs pretty expensive maintenance fee loss on multiple Hawaii weeks.
> 
> Now off to cancel everything else (airline, car rental, dog daycare, etc)...and more importantly to figure out my next vacation.   Wondering how soon is safe .



Yeah, who knows when it will be safe again. DC points were very useful for this once in a lifetime event (hopefully). But even an enrolled week was good also. While I had to cancel my Hawaii week (which turned out to be all but assured as of today anyway with governors announcement), it was an II exchange. But since it was enrolled, I can indefinitely (well, up to 2+ more years) retrade it every couple of months until things are good, since retrades are no cost. That's a pretty nice feature of an enrolled week.

I had cancelled due to needing surgery and various visits before then, but, would have now anyway. However, given how important beds are, I'm not sure that's going to happen anyway. My surgery would be far less important than someone in critical condition. I really need it, but, not for life threatening purposes.


----------



## jbeachlvr

jfmerriman said:


> I have a very similar issue: My home resort is MVC Aruba Surf Club, and our family was due to fly on March 28. After the travel ban announcement from the Aruba government on March 12, I called the MVC customer service team on 3/14 and was told that since my trip was less than 14 days from check-in, my only alternative was to deposit my week with II. This is outrageous and I said this to the service rep as well as a manager, but to no avail, they simply quote policy! I simply want to keep my week at the Surf Club, at some later date, but MVC won't accommodate my request. Does anyone have any ideas?



We were due to check-in 3/29 for our week. we are weeks owners there too. I got the same less than 14-day deal (no deal). I just received email yesterday from Marriott Owner Services that says , 
“Unfortunately Interval International has blocked that resort from being deposited. that being said Marriott's Customer Advocacy team is looking at options for compensation and will be contacting the owners.”

Can hardly wait for what “compensation” it will be! Will report back here once I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

hangloose said:


> I also wish MVC would at least allow deeded week owners to reschedule within this calendar year, IF inventory is available later in the year.   They obviously cannot give inventory that is not available, but at least a few could have the option perhaps.


This was my hope as well. But it appears unlikely.


----------



## amy241

Steve Fatula said:


> Yeah, who knows when it will be safe again. DC points were very useful for this once in a lifetime event (hopefully). But even an enrolled week was good also. While I had to cancel my Hawaii week (which turned out to be all but assured as of today anyway with governors announcement), it was an II exchange. But since it was enrolled, I can indefinitely (well, up to 2+ more years) retrade it every couple of months until things are good, since retrades are no cost. That's a pretty nice feature of an enrolled week.
> 
> I had cancelled due to needing surgery and various visits before then, but, would have now anyway. However, given how important beds are, I'm not sure that's going to happen anyway. My surgery would be far less important than someone in critical condition. I really need it, but, not for life threatening purposes.



What is the announcement? Can you post a link to the news story?


----------



## hangloose

amy241 said:


> What is the announcement? Can you post a link to the news story?



The second round of restrictions into Hawaii was announce by the Governor yesterday.  Basically a 14 day quarantine starting Thursday 3/26 for any travelers into the state.  Must stay in their hotel or residence.   This is in addition to closing restaurants, activities, etc. Ko Olina (as a resort community) and indicating it was closing hotels and all public access.  Appears they are closing the lagoons and associated beach.  MKO will remain open for owners with limited amenities.









						Ige announces 14-day quarantine measure for incoming travelers
					

The measure will go into effect Thursday so — a delay officials said was aimed at preventing chaos at the airports.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				












						Hotels at Ko Olina Resort will temporarily close amid coronavirus pandemic
					

Hotels at Ko Olina Resort, including Aulani, A Disney Resort and Spa, will close starting Tuesday.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## caribbeanqueen

I have a trip planned for April 27 for only two nights at Ocean Pointe.  We have a vacation home in Venice Florida where we were going to spend the rest of our week. Many of the beaches in Florida are closing down (not sure how it works in front of Marriott property). We have not yet decided what to do but I did get an email from Frontier Airlines offering us a $50.00 voucher for my husband and I if we cancel our flight.  The other issue is my SIL is in the Coast Guard and they are not allowed to travel. I am not sure how long this will be in effect. We have till Monday to decide. Our flight home is with Southwest. My daughter and family would be flying in Southwest and home with United. The flights can probably be cancelled without an issue. I assume my  Marriott points cannot be put back but will be lost since we did not bother with travel insurance?


----------



## TS2traveler

gcoleman said:


> Aloha, all,
> 
> I have 4 weeks reserved for Marriott Ko Olina Resort in April/May, and am thinking about what I should do about the corona virus problem.  Perhaps some of you can comment on my thoughts?
> 
> I called Marriott and asked about options, and the person I spoke to (who didn't sound very knowledgeable) told me that cancellation of owner weeks is a loss for me, and that is why I was supposed to buy vacation insurance.  I had bought the insurance.  So I should just call the insurance company, file a claim and get my Maintenance fees back?
> 
> Is that true?  Is there no way to reschedule the date on my reservation to another time, say in September, if the weeks are available?  Even if there is a change fee?  I have a call-back request into Marriott right now, and I'm waiting to hear from someone there who can help me with the answer to this question, but I'm wondering if any of you have encountered this before?
> 
> Otherwise, would I deposit the weeks into Interval and hope I could exchange into something later?  I think I have heard that exchanging back into a Marriott property, especially your home property, through Interval, is not available...True?
> 
> Also, if I deposit into Interval at this late date, (Late Deposit) would I only be eligible for last minute exchanges?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what I can do?
> 
> Mahalo


Based on my discussions with Marriott regarding an upcoming April stay at Shadow Ridge,
the only option for an Owner Week is to do a late Deposit with Interval which limits your reservation window to only 60 days before arrival.  My reservation at Shadow Ridge was within the 61 day cancellation policy.
Really upset with this option since it is out of our control to even be there with a statewide shelter in place.
Not feeling real special being a Marriott timeshare owner with this treatment.....basically losing the use of a timeshare week.....


----------



## dioxide45

caribbeanqueen said:


> I have a trip planned for April 27 for only two nights at Ocean Pointe.  We have a vacation home in Venice Florida where we were going to spend the rest of our week. Many of the beaches in Florida are closing down (not sure how it works in front of Marriott property). We have not yet decided what to do but I did get an email from Frontier Airlines offering us a $50.00 voucher for my husband and I if we cancel our flight.  The other issue is my SIL is in the Coast Guard and they are not allowed to travel. I am not sure how long this will be in effect. We have till Monday to decide. Our flight home is with Southwest. My daughter and family would be flying in Southwest and home with United. The flights can probably be cancelled without an issue. I assume my  Marriott points cannot be put back but will be lost since we did not bother with travel insurance?


Interesting that an airline is offering a voucher to get you to cancel? Perhaps they want to cancel the whole flight? Though I guess if they do that they would have to refund the whole amount where if they have you cancel, they just give you credit to use along with the $50 voucher?

As for your DC points, you can cancel the reservation and have the points placed in to a holding account where they can be used to make a reservation no more than 120 days before travel. They don't have to be lost. Of course finding another time to use them may not be easy.


----------



## dioxide45

jbeachlvr said:


> We were due to check-in 3/29 for our week. we are weeks owners there too. I got the same less than 14-day deal (no deal). I just received email yesterday from Marriott Owner Services that says ,
> *“Unfortunately Interval International has blocked that resort from being deposited*. that being said Marriott's Customer Advocacy team is looking at options for compensation and will be contacting the owners.”
> 
> Can hardly wait for what “compensation” it will be! Will report back here once I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that sure is a new turn of events.

I suspect what they will do is use some other past or future deposit that Marriott gave to II and transfer it to you in II. I believe these are referred to as replacement weeks. They do this if someone buys late in a year and can't get a reservation for their current use year.  For you, it will look just like a regular II deposit. Just a guess though, who knows what they will do.


----------



## Steve Fatula

jbeachlvr said:


> We were due to check-in 3/29 for our week. we are weeks owners there too. I got the same less than 14-day deal (no deal). I just received email yesterday from Marriott Owner Services that says ,
> “Unfortunately Interval International has blocked that resort from being deposited. that being said Marriott's Customer Advocacy team is looking at options for compensation and will be contacting the owners.”
> 
> Can hardly wait for what “compensation” it will be! Will report back here once I know.



I have never heard of that one! I presume you tried from the MVC site or via MVC? I wonder if it would work from the Ii website, you already have a confirmation number so it would be easy to (try to) deposit it there.


----------



## jbeachlvr

Steve Fatula said:


> I have never heard of that one! I presume you tried from the MVC site or via MVC? I wonder if it would work from the Ii website, you already have a confirmation number so it would be easy to (try to) deposit it there.



It’s so crazy, because, for my 2019 Aruba Surf Club week I did a Marriott deposit into II, and the resort wasn’t blocked then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

jbeachlvr said:


> It’s so crazy, because, for my 2019 Aruba Surf Club week I did a Marriott deposit into II, and the resort wasn’t blocked then.



Try it via the II site. If it were me, I would not believe what MVC told you, maybe they are right, but, I would be skeptical and want to see it myself. Dioxide45 below may well be correct, and it would make sense, but I'd still want to see it for myself. I just don't trust all the MVC reps.


----------



## dioxide45

jbeachlvr said:


> It’s so crazy, because, for my 2019 Aruba Surf Club week I did a Marriott deposit into II, and the resort wasn’t blocked then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you deposit the 2019 week? It certainly wasn't now. I suspect the current block is because Aruba is not currently allowing any tourists. II knows that no one can trade in to the week, so why take it?


----------



## caribbeanqueen

Thank you Dioxide for the information. I saw that on the website but wasnt quite sure what the holding account entailed. it is only 500 points luckily but still....
 Frontier stops travel the week of my April 22nd flight into Fort Myers for the season so I imagine they are trying to cancel flights until next fall. I think we are going to cancel for now and maybe this summer if things return to semi normal we can go then.  
jbeachlvr sorry you are having so much trouble. This has really wreaked havoc on so many!


----------



## DeeCee

TS2traveler said:


> Based on my discussions with Marriott regarding an upcoming April stay at Shadow Ridge,
> the only option for an Owner Week is to do a late Deposit with Interval which limits your reservation window to only 60 days before arrival.  My reservation at Shadow Ridge was within the 61 day cancellation policy.
> Really upset with this option since it is out of our control to even be there with a statewide shelter in place.
> Not feeling real special being a Marriott timeshare owner with this treatment.....basically losing the use of a timeshare week.....



But Marriott is not losing the maintenance fees.  Basically pay them for nothing. Unbelievable!


----------



## DeeCee

When we bought our week, we bought resale but direct through Marriott. It came with the option to convert it to 100,000 Marriott Rewards points instead of using the week. I'm wondering if anyone knows, under this stipulation, if Marriott would allow us to do this instead of depositing the week? Anyone know?
They apparently don't have hours on Sundays, so I can't call until tomorrow...
Thanks,
Dee


----------



## Steve Fatula

Uh, no. Again, a timeshare is not a hotel in any way shape or form. YOU own the timeshare, not them. You are responsible for the workers there, upkeep, landscaping, personnel, amenities, etc. whether you use it or not. In a hotel, it's THEIR building, personnel, etc. and therefore you owe nothing if you do not stay there. If there are 52 weeks owners for a specific unit and you don't use 1 week, who of the other 51 are going to give you their week so you can use it? No, it's not a perfect explanation for those of you who understand timeshares but it does illustrate the point. This is a risk of timeshares.


----------



## jme

DeeCee said:


> But Marriott is not losing the maintenance fees.  Basically pay them for nothing. Unbelievable!



yes, Unbelievable...
You have very little understanding of what a maintenance fee does.

And your mortgage company is not losing your monthly payment either, or your home insurance company,
nor the seller of your vehicle or its insurance company.
Such payments continue despite serious financial misfortunes of everyone......I am not happy about losing vacation time either,
but it's "life", and it's an unprecedented and unexpected event we're experiencing.
Bottom line, it's a product we all bought, knowing only the possibilities but not expecting them. Not their fault.

I'm far more concerned about having my office shut down for several weeks, maybe many, with zero income while the overhead continues.....
whom do I blame for that? And many will lose their lives........


----------



## caribbeanqueen

I cancelled via the website. I also realized I forgot to book my family vacation for next April and of course Aruba is gone. Ugh. I could book the Ritz in St Thomas but I need the to wait for the points to be put back first. Ugh.


----------



## Steve Fatula

I would not give up on Aruba. Just check it every so often. Cancels happen, inventory may show eventually. Gone for now doesn't mean forever necessarily.


----------



## TXTortoise

DeeCee said:


> When we bought our week, we bought resale but direct through Marriott. It came with the option to convert it to 100,000 Marriott Rewards points instead of using the week. I'm wondering if anyone knows, under this stipulation, if Marriott would allow us to do this instead of depositing the week? Anyone know?
> They apparently don't have hours on Sundays, so I can't call until tomorrow...
> Thanks,
> Dee



I converted one of mine to points for 2019.  I had to decide by Sep/Oct(?) of 2018, so it wouldn't work for a current year week.

My MF on the week was only around $700 and I got 110K points, so not too bad a deal.  The ability to trade your week for two years after the check-in date usually makes an interval deposit more appealing, particularly if outside 60 days, which is what I usually do.  Have never stayed there.  (Vail Streamside Week 15)


----------



## Dean

DeeCee said:


> When we bought our week, we bought resale but direct through Marriott. It came with the option to convert it to 100,000 Marriott Rewards points instead of using the week. I'm wondering if anyone knows, under this stipulation, if Marriott would allow us to do this instead of depositing the week? Anyone know?
> They apparently don't have hours on Sundays, so I can't call until tomorrow...
> Thanks,
> Dee


Look at it the same as if you owned a vacation home and it was out of service.  You'd have to pay for the repairs, the utilities, any association or membership fees and a mortgage.  Conceptually and legally, it's exactly the same thing.  But you should talk to MVC to see if they have any options.  As pointed out above, I'm sure your option to take points is long gone.  If no one can use the week then they have little to no options either.


----------



## DeeCee

jme said:


> yes, Unbelievable...
> You have very little understanding of what a maintenance fee does.
> 
> And your mortgage company is not losing your monthly payment either, or your home insurance company,
> nor the seller of your vehicle or its insurance company.
> Such payments continue despite serious financial misfortunes of everyone......I am not happy about losing vacation time either,
> but it's "life", and it's an unprecedented and unexpected event we're experiencing.
> Bottom line, it's a product we all bought, knowing only the possibilities but not expecting them. Not their fault.
> 
> I'm far more concerned about having my office shut down for several weeks, maybe many, with zero income while the overhead continues.....
> whom do I blame for that? And many will lose their lives........



hmmm, mortgage payments extended and i still have my house. paid maintenance, don't have my week. if disney can do, anyone can. if banks can do it, anyone can. i'm sorry about your office. truly so. my husband just lost his job, my son just laid off. God help us all


----------



## DeeCee

Dean said:


> Look at it the same as if you owned a vacation home and it was out of service.  You'd have to pay for the repairs, the utilities, any association or membership fees and a mortgage.  Conceptually and legally, it's exactly the same thing.  But you should talk to MVC to see if they have any options.  As pointed out above, I'm sure your option to take points is long gone.  If no one can use the week then they have little to no options either.


I am not opposed to paying the MF's, I'd just like an option that seems more in par with what the rest of the world is offering....airlines, my other timeshare, even the banks in relation to loans and mortgages and student loans, etc.


----------



## dioxide45

Steve Fatula said:


> Uh, no. Again, a timeshare is not a hotel in any way shape or form. YOU own the timeshare, not them. You are responsible for the workers there, upkeep, landscaping, personnel, amenities, etc. whether you use it or not. In a hotel, it's THEIR building, personnel, etc. and therefore you owe nothing if you do not stay there. If there are 52 weeks owners for a specific unit and you don't use 1 week, who of the other 51 are going to give you their week so you can use it? No, it's not a perfect explanation for those of you who understand timeshares but it does illustrate the point. This is a risk of timeshares.


A timeshare is a second home, just for one week of the year. I mentioned it earlier, but if you owned a second home you wouldn't try to get out of paying the electric, water, taxes if you didn't occupy it. MF on a timeshare are not rent like they are at a hotel. It is not profit to Marriott (except the 10% management fee). I suppose that many properties will run a surplus in operating costs this year if they don't have to maintain as much staff during the outbreak. But as a prior poster mentioned, I would have no problem paying people their regular shifts during this crisis since my MF for 2020 is already paid, I am not looking to gain financially on someone else's bad situation.


----------



## Dean

DeeCee said:


> I am not opposed to paying the MF's, I'd just like an option that seems more in par with what the rest of the world is offering....airlines, my other timeshare, even the banks in relation to loans and mortgages and student loans, etc.


But those aren't particularly applicable to the situation, a condo or vacation home is exactly the same thing.  The Disney situation is not particularly applicable either given the points setup and extra's in the system.  Sorry to hear about your family's financial troubles.


----------



## dioxide45

caribbeanqueen said:


> I cancelled via the website. I also realized I forgot to book my family vacation for next April and of course Aruba is gone. Ugh. I could book the Ritz in St Thomas but I need the to wait for the points to be put back first. Ugh.


Aruba is gone for April next year? If you are a weeks owner, how could you even book for April of next year. You can't book 13 months online with weeks.


----------



## dioxide45

Steve Fatula said:


> I would not give up on Aruba. Just check it every so often. Cancels happen, inventory may show eventually. Gone for now doesn't mean forever necessarily.


If using points, then more inventory could open up at 12 months out.


----------



## dioxide45

DeeCee said:


> When we bought our week, we bought resale but direct through Marriott. It came with the option to convert it to 100,000 Marriott Rewards points instead of using the week. I'm wondering if anyone knows, under this stipulation, if Marriott would allow us to do this instead of depositing the week? Anyone know?
> They apparently don't have hours on Sundays, so I can't call until tomorrow...
> Thanks,
> Dee


YOu need to decide by December 31 of the year prior to your use year if you want to convert to Marriott Bonvoy points. So for 2020, you would have had to convert by 12/31/2019. It is too late now unless they somehow many an exception. THough given the circumstance, that is doubtful.


----------



## dioxide45

TXTortoise said:


> My MF on the week was only around $700 and I got 110K points, so not too bad a deal. The ability to trade your week for two years after the check-in date usually makes an interval deposit more appealing, particularly if outside 60 days, which is what I usually do. Have never stayed there. (Vail Streamside Week 15)


What do you own that has a $700 MF in the Marriott system. Is it an EOY week? If so, you technically have to double it to get the true cost of the Bonvoy points.


----------



## caribbeanqueen

Dioxide I own in points and when I put in April neither resort was available for April. This happened last year as well. I can keep checking I guess or put on the wait list.


----------



## dioxide45

caribbeanqueen said:


> Dioxide I own in points and when I put in April neither resort was available for April. This happened last year as well. I can keep checking I guess or put on the wait list.


The only availability right now for April 2021 would be what was available at the 13 month mark. Inventory would again be released at 12 months. I suggest to keep trying. I don't think you can waitlist until 12 months out.


----------



## StevenTing

DeeCee said:


> hmmm, mortgage payments extended and i still have my house. paid maintenance, don't have my week. if disney can do, anyone can. if banks can do it, anyone can. i'm sorry about your office. truly so. my husband just lost his job, my son just laid off. God help us all



If you're husband lost his job and you have the travel insurance, I believe you are covered.  Fingers crossed that you purchased it.


----------



## jme

DeeCee said:


> hmmm, mortgage payments extended and i still have my house. paid maintenance, don't have my week. if disney can do, anyone can. if banks can do it, anyone can. i'm sorry about your office. truly so. my husband just lost his job, my son just laid off. God help us all



Over the lifetime of your ownership, or anyone's, there is a yearly fee to cover general expenses for which you signed up, 
called the maintenance fee, and the itemized list includes insurance (still warranted during your absence), the upkeep or improvements like refurbishments or renovations (still warranted during your absence), and so on down the list.  
These are spread out over time and shared evenly by all, not necessarily for any one particular week, so I encourage you to study that list 
and be grateful it'll be ready for you next time you travel for your stay. 

We're all in the same boat, and there are "situations" all year long that may prevent people from occupying, 
but it does not negate anyone's obligation to participate. Unfortunate for you, yes, but necessary, unless you like the idea 
of everyone's MF being raised to cover your loss. Like I said, this situation is unprecedented. 

(not to be petty, but to address one point you made:::
if a tree were to fall thru the middle of your house one night, you would not be able to occupy for a while, 
yet your mortgage payment would continue, whether extended or not. 
"Use" of any possession can be interrupted in many situations, without somehow replacing that "lost" usage.
In my world, for instance, a canceled appointment by a patient can never be replaced. That time is gone.)


----------



## SueDonJ

Has anyone given any thought to the fact that MVW is also losing during this event, due entirely to their voluntary forfeiture of inventory which they could be monetizing for cash rentals? Every resorts' POS provide that MVW has the rights to any intervals which are un-reserved X number of days prior to check-in (the most common X factor being 75 days but some variation exists,) intervals that they EITHER make available for rental with the profit going into their coffers OR contract with II to manipulate infrequent remedies for owners in situations which cause infrequent usage loss. For this event they're giving up that right in favor of the many, many impacted owners, despite knowing that not all will be able to take advantage of the short reservation windows which practically guarantees that some of it will go unused - resulting in owners AND MVW losing out.

I know, I know, the purpose of this thread is to bash MVW for what they're doing wrong as many ways as possible today, and then do it all again tomorrow and the next day and the next ... But they are trying, and if we all are to have any hope of our timeshare company coming out of this with minimal damage, meaning they're not forced by social media complaints to make whole the many who are impacted at the expense of all others, we all need to start looking equally at what they're doing right.


----------



## Mrs.SLLP

DeeCee said:


> I am not opposed to paying the MF's, I'd just like an option that seems more in par with what the rest of the world is offering....airlines, my other timeshare, even the banks in relation to loans and mortgages and student loans, etc.





jme said:


> yes, Unbelievable...
> You have very little understanding of what a maintenance fee does.
> 
> And your mortgage company is not losing your monthly payment either, or your home insurance company,
> nor the seller of your vehicle or its insurance company.
> Such payments continue despite serious financial misfortunes of everyone......I am not happy about losing vacation time either,
> but it's "life", and it's an unprecedented and unexpected event we're experiencing.
> Bottom line, it's a product we all bought, knowing only the possibilities but not expecting them. Not their fault.
> 
> I'm far more concerned about having my office shut down for several weeks, maybe many, with zero income while the overhead continues.....
> whom do I blame for that? And many will lose their lives........


Actually, utility, banks and mortgage companies are all deferring payments during this serious time. That is a national news story. I am sorry about your office. We own a small business and one side of that business won't see any revenue during this time, but we still have business expenditures. I've been hanging around this forum off and on, hoping it will be a good resource before I formally join. I wish I had asked more questions on the front end and compared information here with what my sales executive told us before closing with MVC last summer. It is what it is now. Moving forward, we want to make the most of what we have paid and will pay. A lot of the veterans here will admonish me for what I am about to state, but it is my truth based on my experience. We don't feel like owners of anything with MVC. The term "owner" implies one has far more say-so, legal rights, and the ability to make real decisions about a property or possession.  In the community where we bought our home, we pay annual homeowner association fees that are the equivalent to maintenance fees because the upkeep of our community pool, clubhouse, the landscaping and much more comes out of those association fees. Because you are a homeowner, by default you have the opportunity to be heard during monthly homeowner association meetings. A lien can be placed against your property if you don't pay your homeowner association fees. The terms are in your real estate contact. We are presidential level with MVC, but I am comfortable calling myself a member of MVC. We have basically prepaid for vacations, and our annual $6,000 plus maintenance and due fees goes to whatever MVC uses it for. I assume it is for what the contract/paperwork says, but I have to raise an eyebrow when I stay at a resort that provides guests with bathroom towels that have holes in them. Psychologically, it feels empowering to use the term "owner." Other than being exempt from resort fees, which are most likely discreetly rolled into some other membership fee, I don't see the perks. As I stated, we are in this now and I understand that it is what it is, but we don't have to like it or stay quiet about it. The timeshare industry employs some of the most politically connected and financially backed groups of lobbyists in the country. I understand that.


----------



## TXTortoise

dioxide45 said:


> What do you own that has a $700 MF in the Marriott system. Is it an EOY week? If so, you technically have to double it to get the true cost of the Bonvoy points.



Vail Streamside Birch Week 15 EY... Acquired, not built by Marriott.  MFs varied by week and this was a mud week, but I didn't know at the time.  My first purchase in 2002 after rescinding a Hilton developers contract in Vegas.  Traded two weeks in Jan-Feb to Maui EOY until it got really hard four-five years ago.


----------



## Dolphin

We have reservations to St Thomas Frenchman's Cove 5/30 - 6/6.  Its within the 75 days window and now wondering if I should cancel.  I know no one has a crystal ball and knows the future with this thing but what are others doing as time gets close to departure?  How close are you waiting?  By The Way we using points.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Mrs.SLLP said:


> Actually, utility, banks and mortgage companies are all deferring payments during this serious time....
> 
> I wish I had asked more questions on the front end and compared information here with what my sales executive told us before closing with MVC last summer...
> 
> We don't feel like owners of anything with MVC...



Deferring is great, but eventually they will be paid. Just as with MVC expenses. It is somewhat clear you were not aware of all the details of an ownership, it is too bad you were not on TUG during that time. That you don't feel like an owner is already a misunderstanding of what you purchased. You ARE an owner. And you are able to participate in annual owners association meetings. All the terms were in your original contract. If you made a mistake as you think you have, you are correct, for such a massive amount of money as you said you spent, you certainly should have done way more due diligence. Just as you might for a used house purchase, surely you don't just say gee I like that house? But you are indeed learning the hard way and I am sorry to hear that, I am sure it's very stressful and the like. You should take the time and review a typical resorts fees and what they go to. Mine has around 30 itemized line items (guessing didn't count). All of those go into the MF as an owner. Used or not. It's not the same as a prepaid vacation. Your best bet at this point is to learn a lot more, read the stickies, documents, etc to better understand what you purchased and how to get the most out of it. 

Believe me when I say this, there are the vast majority of owners who have a simplistic view and MAY get their moneys worth, and then there are a lot of Tug users who are able to maximize the value and come out way ahead. You can choose to be either. I hope things improve for you. 

And definitely, sales executives are not the most admired people on Tug. The saying here is when their lips are moving, they're lying. There'a a reason we have that saying sadly. And that applies to any timeshare that is discussed in any of the forums. So, I do understand how you can think one thing but have a different reality as far as what you have.


----------



## gln60

Dolphin said:


> We have reservations to St Thomas Frenchman's Cove 5/30 - 6/6.  Its within the 75 days window and now wondering if I should cancel.  I know no one has a crystal ball and knows the future with this thing but what are others doing as time gets close to departure?  How close are you waiting?  By The Way we using points.


I cancelled an Aruba Surf Club DC points reservation arrival 4/1,14 days before check in


----------



## dioxide45

Dolphin said:


> We have reservations to St Thomas Frenchman's Cove 5/30 - 6/6.  Its within the 75 days window and now wondering if I should cancel.  I know no one has a crystal ball and knows the future with this thing but what are others doing as time gets close to departure?  How close are you waiting?  By The Way we using points.


Most airlines are now waiving change fees for flights through 5/31. Not sure how that impacts your return in June though. If you don't have airfare purchased, yet then you would probably be best to cancel. At the latest you would want to cancel more than 60 days out to prevent restrictions. If they are 2020 points, then you can also bank them to use next year.

We have two exchange weeks in Florida (we live in Florida). I know they are now restricted if we try to retrade. One we will cancel and take a cancellation replacement week and the other I will keep retrading out every couple months. Depending on where things are at in mid May, we may make use of them.


----------



## Steve Fatula

American airlines gave me until end of 2020 to schedule a new flight or lose it. While I would hate to lose it, we will if still not safe. I want them to survive as well so will just accept it if we lose it. We will survive. No idea if we will be able to. Dioxide45 is correct as usual, we'll see how things go as well. I feel far more fortunate as I am retired, not worried about my job, loans, etc. Might be a good chance to help some others.


----------



## Dean

Mrs.SLLP said:


> We don't feel like owners of anything with MVC. The term "owner" implies one has far more say-so, legal rights, and the ability to make real decisions about a property or possession.  In the community where we bought our home, we pay annual homeowner association fees that are the equivalent to maintenance fees because the upkeep of our community pool, clubhouse, the landscaping and much more comes out of those association fees. Because you are a homeowner, by default you have the opportunity to be heard during monthly homeowner association meetings. A lien can be placed against your property if you don't pay your homeowner association fees. The terms are in your real estate contact. We are presidential level with MVC, but I am comfortable calling myself a member of MVC. We have basically prepaid for vacations, and our annual $6,000 plus maintenance and due fees goes to whatever MVC uses it for. I assume it is for what the contract/paperwork says, but I have to raise an eyebrow when I stay at a resort that provides guests with bathroom towels that have holes in them. Psychologically, it feels empowering to use the term "owner." Other than being exempt from resort fees, which are most likely discreetly rolled into some other membership fee, I don't see the perks. As I stated, we are in this now and I understand that it is what it is, but we don't have to like it or stay quiet about it. The timeshare industry employs some of the most politically connected and financially backed groups of lobbyists in the country. I understand that.


That may be the way you look at it but legally, contractually and functionally; you are a minority owner with responsibilities.  It's no different than the condo/vacation home example or a minority owner in a business.


----------



## dioxide45

Steve Fatula said:


> American airlines gave me until end of 2020 to schedule a new flight or lose it. While I would hate to lose it, we will if still not safe. I want them to survive as well so will just accept it if we lose it. We will survive. No idea if we will be able to. Dioxide45 is correct as usual, we'll see how things go as well. I feel far more fortunate as I am retired, not worried about my job, loans, etc. Might be a good chance to help some others.


That is where we sit also. We have an August 2020 cruise out of the UK. We bought airline tickets from AA (actually on BA metal) on Christmas day. The airlines are sticking to their one year from purchase to actually use any travel funds. Except Southwest, which is allowing people to use them through June 2021, regardless of when they were purchased. Not sure how we will use $1400 in credit with AA/BA by the end of the year. It may just be gone as we plan to cancel that cruise.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Dean said:


> That may be the way you look at it but legally, contractually and functionally; you are a minority owner with responsibilities.  It's no different than the condo/vacation home example or a minority owner in a business.



You are right of course, but the sales weasel undoubtedly gave her a different impression. That's where doing more research before spending 6 figures should come in. But how many have! Vast minority.


----------



## hcarman

For those of us that have not been happy with the way MVCI has treated their “owners” or have multiple different vacation clubs and have seen better treatment by others - we need to remember this next time we are coaxed into an owner’s update or are tempted to buy more points whether developer or resale.    MVCI has always said they get more sales from existing owners.  
If the fees weren’t so steep and averaging 7% increase each year, I think owners wouldn’t be as upset with the loss of their week(s).  But with people losing jobs, getting ill, losing money in stock market, etc. - it is a lot for someone to choke up hefty fees for nothing.  In my case my husband and I had rented our weeks this year since we had some unexpected costs associated with our home and an illness and we couldn’t justify the expense of vacation.  Unfortunately our renters (family members) had to back out and so it is a hardship for us being out the funds and not being able to reschedule.  Our points for one week expire in July and our week reservation goes to Interval and is not to be rented out.


----------



## Steve Fatula

hcarman said:


> For those of us that have not been happy with the way MVCI has treated their “owners” or have multiple different vacation clubs and have seen better treatment by others - we need to remember this next time we are coaxed into an owner’s update or are tempted to buy more points whether developer or resale.    MVCI has always said they get more sales from existing owners.
> If the fees weren’t so steep and averaging 7% increase each year, I think owners wouldn’t be as upset with the loss of their week(s).  But with people losing jobs, getting ill, losing money in stock market, etc. - it is a lot for someone to choke up hefty fees for nothing.  In my case my husband and I had rented our weeks this year since we had some unexpected costs associated with our home and an illness and we couldn’t justify the expense of vacation.  Unfortunately our renters (family members) had to back out and so it is a hardship for us being out the funds and not being able to reschedule.  Our points for one week expire in July and our week reservation goes to Interval and is not to be rented out.



Well said. No one should buy a timeshare if it's anywhere close to stretching their budget for this reason. Really, you need a very large cushion and should never finance it as that's a double whammy (not saying you did). I hope you are able to recover, there will be a lot of that going around. Not all MVCI properties average 7%, it depends on the property, some have perhaps never hit 7%. Just depends where you buy. Good luck! It's definitely a very stressful time for most.


----------



## pianodinosaur

Marriott is about to furlough thousands of employees according to the Wall Street Journal and Breitbart as of today.   Very sad for all those people and their families.  I guess they may have more serious problems than making new travel arrangements.


----------



## jbeachlvr

dioxide45 said:


> When did you deposit the 2019 week? It certainly wasn't now. I suspect the current block is because Aruba is not currently allowing any tourists. II knows that no one can trade in to the week, so why take it?



I deposited it when I could, in 2018 . Actually, Marriott deposited it for me. We used that exchange in late 2019, in Maui. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

jbeachlvr said:


> I deposited it when I could, in 2018 . Actually, Marriott deposited it for me. We used that exchange in late 2019, in Maui.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is my point. The fact that II would take the week back in 2018 is relevant to the issue at hand today. It seems that II is blocking the deposit because they know they can't trade the week out due to the current tourist restriction in Aruba. I agree with others, try depositing directly online with II or wait and see what Marriott is able to do for you.


----------



## Steve Fatula

pianodinosaur said:


> Marriott is about to furlough thousands of employees according to the Wall Street Journal and Breitbart as of today.   Very sad for all those people and their families.  I guess they may have more serious problems than making new travel arrangements.



Remembering that is Marriott the hotel company, not MVCI.


----------



## TravelAmore

dioxide45 said:


> That is where we sit also. We have an August 2020 cruise out of the UK. We bought airline tickets from AA (actually on BA metal) on Christmas day. The airlines are sticking to their one year from purchase to actually use any travel funds. Except Southwest, which is allowing people to use them through June 2021, regardless of when they were purchased. Not sure how we will use $1400 in credit with AA/BA by the end of the year. It may just be gone as we plan to cancel that cruise.



Hi, Where did you see something from Southwest indicating they are allowing people to use their travel funds through June 2021, regardless of when they were purchased? I ask because I have only seen original purchase dates beginning March 1 - with credit available for use through June 2021. 
I purchased my tickets in Sept. 2019 for travel in March 2020 and have been told, and seen on the Southwest COVID-19 Info site, that my miles will expire one year from original date of purchase. When I called I was told the same thing - expires Sept. 2020. I’m feeling a bit cheated as in Sept 2019, we could not have foreseen the current circumstance; whereas, those who purchased after March 1 had a much better sense of a possible pandemic - even if 1600 Pennsylvania had doubts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

Steve Fatula said:


> You are right of course, but the sales weasel undoubtedly gave her a different impression. That's where doing more research before spending 6 figures should come in. But how many have! Vast minority.


Of course, but they should have.  And they had the opportunity and responsibility to learn at some point even if they didn't going in.  At the end of the day it doesn't change the realities, risks and responsibilities.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelAmore said:


> Hi, Where did you see something from Southwest indicating they are allowing people to use their travel funds through June 2021, regardless of when they were purchased? I ask because I have only seen original purchase dates beginning March 1 - with credit available for use through June 2021.
> I purchased my tickets in Sept. 2019 for travel in March 2020 and have been told, and seen on the Southwest COVID-19 Info site, that my miles will expire one year from original date of purchase. When I called I was told the same thing - expires Sept. 2020. I’m feeling a bit cheated as in Sept 2019, we could not have foreseen the current circumstance; whereas, those who purchased after March 1 had a much better sense of a possible pandemic - even if 1600 Pennsylvania had doubts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is is here, first item under their FAQ at the bottom. I understand that this change may be new. We cancelled on Saturday and it is possible that this changed on Friday.

_In recognition of the current travel environment, we are extending the expiration date of some travel funds:_

_Customers’ funds that have expired or will expire between March 1-May 31, 2020, will now expire June 30, 2021_
_Any newly created travel fund due to a flight cancellation between March 1-May 31, 2020, will have an expiration date of June 30, 2021_
It has always been my understanding that if you cancel an award flight with Southwest that your miles simply go back in to your RR account without restriction.


----------



## Steve A

Yesterday I cancelled my June 8 week at the Aruba Ocean Club and was able to deposit the week in II. Use is good until June 2022.


----------



## barbg

I want to start a new thread so Marriott will know how we feel.   For what good reason would Marriott not allow owners to re-book their 2020 weeks in 2020 when customers are being forced not to travel?   They are requiring us to turn our weeks over to II.   For what good reason would Marriott not allow owners with 2020 Destination Club points to not re-book in 2020?  They are requiring us to WAIT to book if we want to book something more than 60 days out. These are exceptional times.   *I don't see how it costs Marriott ONE PENNY to allow owners to re-book 2020 weeks and points for use in 2020.*   It makes no sense and it just screws their customers.  The fact that we want to use 2020 points/weeks in 2020 should have no impact on Marriott.  

Imagine how wonderful it would be for the Marriott resorts to be able to better plan for these upcoming dates if they are booked in advance.
Imagine how wonderful it would be for the airlines to be able to have future bookings.  
Imagine how great it would be for local tour companies to get more future bookings.

We all know the virus pandemic is going to subside.  Cut the suffering.... Let people make plans and have something to look forward to.

Marriott's policy penalizes not just their owners, the domino affect penalizes other industry companies.   It would be so easy for Marriott to fix this and not penalize their loyal customers.


----------



## A.Win

Here is my guess. If everyone books fall and winter 2020 dates, there will be no availability for those that do not plan far in advance. How will sales find new customers to join if there is almost no availability?


----------



## Pamplemousse

barbg said:


> I want to start a new thread so Marriott will know how we feel.   For what good reason would Marriott not allow owners to re-book their 2020 weeks in 2020 when customers are being forced not to travel?   They are requiring us to turn our weeks over to II.   For what good reason would Marriott not allow owners with 2020 Destination Club points to not re-book in 2020?  They are requiring us to WAIT to book if we want to book something more than 60 days out. These are exceptional times.   *I don't see how it costs Marriott ONE PENNY to allow owners to re-book 2020 weeks and points for use in 2020.*   It makes no sense and it just screws their customers.  The fact that we want to use 2020 points/weeks in 2020 should have no impact on Marriott.
> 
> Imagine how wonderful it would be for the Marriott resorts to be able to better plan for these upcoming dates if they are booked in advance.
> Imagine how wonderful it would be for the airlines to be able to have future bookings.
> Imagine how great it would be for local tour companies to get more future bookings.
> 
> We all know the virus pandemic is going to subside.  Cut the suffering.... Let people make plans and have something to look forward to.
> 
> Marriott's policy penalizes not just their owners, the domino affect penalizes other industry companies.   It would be so easy for Marriott to fix this and not penalize their loyal customers.



DC points that go into a holding account can now book 120 days ahead of arrival per Marriotts updated policy.

“Owners using Marriott Vacation Club Destination Points

Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: Vacation Club Points will be returned to their account and the Points Premium(if any) will be returned to a Holding Account.
Arrival 1-60 days prior to check-in, the Vacation Club Points will be returned to a Holding Account, and the Points Premium (if any) will be forfeited. Hold Points can be used for a reservation or select Explorer offerings within 120 days of arrival.
Day of Arrival cancellations will result in the Vacation Club Points being forfeited.”


----------



## alexb

There is a lot of unhappy Marriott owners


----------



## sandcfort

Yes, it would be nice if points that can't be used within a use year be allowed to be used in the next use year.   We paid for these points and due to circumstance beyond our control we cannot use or bank them to another year.  In my particular situation, I was scheduled to use previously banked points on April 2nd but have since canceled due to the situation at hand.   Since these were banked points, they expire 6/30/2020 and cannot be banked again.   I also have an Encore package that the banked points were bookending the reservation.   Then Encore package must be used prior to 12/31/2020 which is an extension from the April 30, 2020 deadline, so thank you MVCI for that.    I am ultimately going to lose about 600 points as I have booked the other points for a trip in June to Las Vegas, first time at Grand Chateau (any thoughts on the resort).   
Thanks


----------



## barbg

Pamplemousse said:


> DC points that go into a holding account can now book 120 days ahead of arrival per Marriotts updated policy.
> 
> “Owners using Marriott Vacation Club Destination Points
> 
> Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: Vacation Club Points will be returned to their account and the Points Premium(if any) will be returned to a Holding Account.
> Arrival 1-60 days prior to check-in, the Vacation Club Points will be returned to a Holding Account, and the Points Premium (if any) will be forfeited. Hold Points can be used for a reservation or select Explorer offerings within 120 days of arrival.
> Day of Arrival cancellations will result in the Vacation Club Points being forfeited.”


Yes I saw the updated policy.   They need to take off the 120 day restriction.   The restriction should just be 2020 points/weeks can be re-booked in 2020.


----------



## jshen

I am super disappointed as well. We booked our trip 9 months ago and are supposed to go this Friday. I am basically being offered an II trade within 30 days. We have a 3 bedroom oceanview villa. That II trade is basically worthless to us. I am one of those owners who remained as a week owner instead of converting it over completely to the point system. I am paying an extra fee annually so that I can turn in my week to point equivalent. I feel they are treating us week owners as second class citizens. I see their policy would allow point owners to get their points back into their account and book again within a 120 day window. That means they have a chance to get something equivalent. Me, on the other hand, do not. Hilton Vacation Club are waiving cancelling fees and restrictions. When I voiced my displeasure, the email I got back basically said we do have insurance that you could have bought, but you didn't. Well, this is different. This is a global event and we are not even allowed to go in without being quarantined. It is not an individual traveler facing unexpected events. Marriott better rethink this!


----------



## TravelAmore

dioxide45 said:


> Is is here, first item under their FAQ at the bottom. I understand that this change may be new. We cancelled on Saturday and it is possible that this changed on Friday.
> 
> _In recognition of the current travel environment, we are extending the expiration date of some travel funds:_
> 
> _Customers’ funds that have expired or will expire between March 1-May 31, 2020, will now expire June 30, 2021_
> _Any newly created travel fund due to a flight cancellation between March 1-May 31, 2020, will have an expiration date of June 30, 2021_
> It has always been my understanding that if you cancel an award flight with Southwest that your miles simply go back in to your RR account without restriction.



Thank you for copying & pasting the info above. So I called again and it appears because my original flight was cancelled and changed to another flight that was cheaper, my travel funds do not get an extension. Doesn’t seem right so I’ve asked to have a manager call me. We’ll see what happens. 
Thanks again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamplemousse

jshen,
Really it all depends on your specific situation whether the points or weeks cancellation policy is better.

If you cancel DC points at less than 60 days they go into a holding account now restricted to 120 days out- so that’s better than the II booking window.
But my points expire 12/20 and there are very limited options for holding account points so if I can’t work out travel before the end of the year my points are gone.
Depositing a week in II gives 2 years to use it although if cancelled 14-60 days in advance you do have only 60 days ahead booking.
I will likely lose my points but hope to use my week before expiration.
The only thing that will likely save my points is if marriott were to extend the expiration date. I don’t expect that will happen.
I‘m an enrolled legacy weeks owner and because I only own Marriott my membership has saved me fees not caused more (again it just depends on the individual).


----------



## Mongoose

I canceled my trip with HICV and they fully refunded my points without any problems.  I haven't tried to rebook yet.


----------



## barbg

Pamplemousse said:


> Really it all depends on your specific situation whether the points or weeks cancellation policy is better.
> 
> If you cancel DC points at less than 60 days they go into a holding account now restricted to 120 days out- so that’s better than the II booking window.
> But my points expire 12/20 and there are very limited options for holding account points so if I can’t work out travel before the end of the year my points are gone.
> Depositing a week in II gives 2 years to use it although if cancelled 14-60 days in advance you do have only 60 days ahead booking.
> I will likely lose my points but hope to use my week before expiration.
> The only thing that will likely save my points is if marriott were to extend the expiration date. I don’t expect that will happen.
> I‘m an enrolled legacy weeks owner and because I only own Marriott my membership has saved me fees not caused more (again it just depends on the individual).


The point is Marriott is putting unnecessary restrictions on 2020 points/weeks causing further stress and anxiety on already over-stressed customers.  Have a heart, Marriott.  Again, it costs Marriott NOTHING to modify their policy for 2020.  They have much customer respect to gain.


----------



## Pamplemousse

barbg said:


> The point is Marriott is putting unnecessary restrictions on 2020 points/weeks causing further stress and anxiety on already over-stressed customers.  Have a heart, Marriott.  Again, it costs Marriott NOTHING to modify their policy for 2020.  They have much customer respect to gain.


barbq-
I made a mistake and didn’t hit quote on my last post.
It was in response to was jshen who said points owners were being treated better than weeks owners.
I wasn’t disagreeing with your thoughts on the policies.


----------



## hcarman

sandcfort said:


> Yes, it would be nice if points that can't be used within a use year be allowed to be used in the next use year.   We paid for these points and due to circumstance beyond our control we cannot use or bank them to another year.  In my particular situation, I was scheduled to use previously banked points on April 2nd but have since canceled due to the situation at hand.   Since these were banked points, they expire 6/30/2020 and cannot be banked again.   I also have an Encore package that the banked points were bookending the reservation.   Then Encore package must be used prior to 12/31/2020 which is an extension from the April 30, 2020 deadline, so thank you MVCI for that.    I am ultimately going to lose about 600 points as I have booked the other points for a trip in June to Las Vegas, first time at Grand Chateau (any thoughts on the resort).
> Thanks



I am in the same boat as you - I have an April reservation and my points are banked as well and will expire in July.  So extending the holding account to allow for 120 day out booking will not do a thing to help me.  
I have an Encore presentation too but luckily it is in the fall and hoping this all blows over by then.  It is nice that they extended yours, but not surprising since this is a sales department promotion.  In other words, there is a potential sale.   With people losing jobs and seeing first hand how they are treated by MVCI when they can't travel for safety reasons (not to mention the govt. encouraging people to not), I am guessing their sales will be way down for a while.  But the message needs to get out so those that can make a difference at MVCI will hear it as well.


----------



## barbg

A.Win said:


> Here is my guess. If everyone books fall and winter 2020 dates, there will be no availability for those that do not plan far in advance. How will sales find new customers to join if there is almost no availability?


That might be the point.... trying to increase their sales.   Good luck with that, Marriott.   As an existing customer, I would not be recommending Marriott at this point.  I would have to expect much of Marriott's sales comes from referrals.


----------



## Soomac

We bought Marriott because we trusted Marriott. Due to travel 3rd April - obviously not any more!  6700 points at stake. The 120 day holding account is of no use. I am a teacher restricted to school holidays. Don’t even think things will be back to normal by then!! Total lack of thought on Marriotts part. Please dont expect recommendations!!!


----------



## TravelTime

I understand that people are upset with Marriott about their policies. Just keep in mind that there are a lot worse losses you could be having at this time. If your worst loss is losing a week or losing some points, then you are lucky. There will be tremendous financial misery from this crisis.


----------



## Soomac

TravelTime said:


> I understand that people are upset with Marriott about their policies. Just keep in mind that there are a lot worse losses you could be having at this time. If your worst loss is losing a week or losing some points, then you are lucky. There will be tremendous financial misery from this crisis.


----------



## sportsfan1

TravelTime said:


> I understand that people are upset with Marriott about their policies. Just keep in mind that there are a lot worse losses you could be having at this time. If your worst loss is losing a week or losing some points, then you are lucky. There will be tremendous financial misery from this crisis.


I know it's frustrating for Marriott owners (myself included), but you make a very powerful point.  There will be significant financial loss from all of this.  People will lose jobs (some already have), businesses will go bankrupt, and some folks could lose their life savings.  And to add more levity to this crisis - some will lose their lives.

It's all perspective.  I can deal with losing my week, and possibly not even taking a vacation this year.  It pales in comparison to what some will endure.


----------



## Soomac

You are correct but we are not immune to the financial misery either just wouldn’t mention it on this thread. This thread is about Marriott. Plenty of other forums will cover just how horrrible the situation is for many people.


----------



## barbg

Soomac said:


> You are correct but we are not immune to the financial misery either just wouldn’t mention it on this thread. This thread is about Marriott. Plenty of other forums will cover just how horrrible the situation is for many people.


I agree this is about Marriott..... I lost 30% of my retirement last week and other people lost more in many ways.   All of these losses are the reason Marriott needs to show some compassion.


----------



## tfleeman

I am also a very unhappy Marriott owner, have been an owner since 97, never really had a problem until now. I left I I because they are useless cant book anything with them before dont know why they think we will be able to now. I did everything I could even called corporate office and told them how upset I am. If you want the number it is 800-860-9384 ask for Chase. Had 2 weeks booked leaving march 29 thru april 12, now I get 2 worthless I I certifications that I may as well throw in the trash. Everyone should call and complain, I plan on having my lawyer look into their contract see what it really says. Oh and to the person that said it could be worse that you could be going into financial ruin as well , well most people here are not youngsters and have a 401 that is now in the crapper with our vacations.
Tim Fleeman


----------



## gln60

I had to cancel 2 DC points reservations in the last week....one  reservation(Aruba Surf Club) i used points that expire on December 31,2020 that went into a holding account and i must use them before the end of the year(have to use these in the next 8 months or lose them)...im confident that i will be able to use these points to take a late summer vacation and/or add some days to a November confirmed vacation...the other cancelled reservation(Boston Custom House) the points also went into a holding account that wont expire until December 31,2021(no problem using these)...that being said,both my wife and i are retired,so we have alot of flexibility.......its definitely a stressfull and challenging time to be a timeshare owner, no matter where you own


----------



## Steve Fatula

Why would you need a lawyer? Read your documents, it says exactly what they are doing. You didn't read the contract before you purchased? That is and has always been the cancellation policy. Surely you didn't spend a lot of money for something without researching or understanding what you were buying? If you want to understand how your timeshare works, you should read some of the answers in the large Marriott/Coronavirus thread. Lots of people chiming in who do not understand what they own. A timeshare is NOT a hotel, and NOT a vacation club. You OWN the property along with others. If they gave you another week without restriction, people who did not cancel would be unable to reserve their weeks. By having the restriction, it makes sure you only get excess inventory, not take it away from someone else who did not cancel. The weeks that were cancelled are gone, they can't be merge with future weeks where there are mostly owners wanting.

Imagine your house, and having 52 people who own it, one week each. Now, you lose March/April, what can you give to those people, another week? And if you do, which of the other owners do you rob it from? So, now you'll say gee, then I should not have to pay. That's where the fact that you are an owner comes in, it's your property, so, you take the risk with a timeshare. Unlike a hotel which someone else owns. You have to pay the staff, amenities, pools, refurbishments, landscaping, water, electric, cable, you name it. If you don't understand that, look at the annual report from your owners association and it will detail what your money goes to. You don't even want to know what happens should a property get destroyed by a hurricane for example.

Regarding 401ks and not being youngsters. If you are at or close to retirement age, you should not have your money in riskier investments anyway. I don't, and the paper loss is minimal for me. of course, paper gains are minimal for me too, before the virus hit.

I sure hope they cancel all these threads being started and merge them!


----------



## controller1

Steve Fatula said:


> . . .
> 
> Imagine your house, and having 52 people who use *own* it, one week each.
> 
> . . .



Corrected for you as I assume this is what you meant.


----------



## sportsfan1

barbg said:


> I agree this is about Marriott..... I lost 30% of my retirement last week and other people lost more in many ways.   All of these losses are the reason Marriott needs to show some compassion.


I saw a video from Marriott's CEO a few days ago.  Did you know he is battling Pancreatic Cancer?  He was visibly emotional for his employees and he said that some properties will never open again.  I'm not saying you should or should not be sensitive to a big corporate giant like Marriott, but just know they are also taking losses.  It's not Marriott versus the world.


----------



## rthib

Steve Fatula said:


> Lots of really great points



Thank you for speaking some sanity.


----------



## goaliedave

Maybe they will come around. My Diamond Resorts "Sampler" points have been extended to a 3 year from 2 year booking window. I think eventually they will all do the same with regular points.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

jshen said:


> I am super disappointed as well. We booked our trip 9 months ago and are supposed to go this Friday. I am basically being offered an II trade within 30 days. We have a 3 bedroom oceanview villa. That II trade is basically worthless to us. I am one of those owners who remained as a week owner instead of converting it over completely to the point system. I am paying an extra fee annually so that I can turn in my week to point equivalent. I feel they are treating us week owners as second class citizens. I see their policy would allow point owners to get their points back into their account and book again within a 120 day window. That means they have a chance to get something equivalent. Me, on the other hand, do not. Hilton Vacation Club are waiving cancelling fees and restrictions. When I voiced my displeasure, the email I got back basically said we do have insurance that you could have bought, but you didn't. Well, this is different. This is a global event and we are not even allowed to go in without being quarantined. It is not an individual traveler facing unexpected events. Marriott better rethink this!


I don't understand the issue with insurance. Being quarantined is the reason you buy trip insurance. I get that this is a global pandemic, but why shouldn't you need to have insurance to cover such situations? Say I buy insurance and you don't. They give you a full refund or full use of points for no additional cost. I bought insurance and got the same thing. What is the incentive or need for me to buy insurance in the future when if I don't I know they will just give me the same benefit as those that didn't. While it is a global event, it still doesn't negate the need for proper trip insurance.

For those that can only travel during peak times and can't afford the loss of MF, you need to stop "self insuring" yourselves and buy trip insurance. Especially something that covers cancel for any reason. Now of course, insurers are limiting these new policies and they will cost a lot more, but insurance is ultimately the best option otherwise understand that you are self insuring.

I also understand that many other timeshare companies are waiving fees and waiving restrictions. Do realize that there is still a cost to that and likely a heavy customer cost. Marriott could do that today, but then 6 months from now people would be complaining that they can't get the reservation they want. This because all those other people that cancelled are all trying to book in to a short six month travel window at the end of the year. All those other timeshare companies will have issues like this later this year and many unhappy owners won't be able to get the reservations they want or not get anything at all and their points will still go to waste. They may also have had a week or 10 days booked now but have to break up their vacation in to multiple short stays later. People will be enraged because they had a week booked and think they should be able to again book a full week later. That may not be possible since in most cases inventory is long ago released and it is already pretty booked up. Remember that many timeshares run high occupancy rates, even in the off season.

I have been on both sides of the fence on this whole issue. I do think Marriott could make better concessions, perhaps stretching out use over multiple years to limit the burden on any single use year. That may work for point owners, but for week owners ultimately we own a vacation home for one week a year along with 51 other owners. If I can't go this week and I want to go three months from now, it means some other poor sap can't go on their vacation three months from now.


----------



## jshen

Pamplemousse said:


> jshen,
> Really it all depends on your specific situation whether the points or weeks cancellation policy is better.
> 
> If you cancel DC points at less than 60 days they go into a holding account now restricted to 120 days out- so that’s better than the II booking window.
> But my points expire 12/20 and there are very limited options for holding account points so if I can’t work out travel before the end of the year my points are gone.
> Depositing a week in II gives 2 years to use it although if cancelled 14-60 days in advance you do have only 60 days ahead booking.
> I will likely lose my points but hope to use my week before expiration.
> The only thing that will likely save my points is if marriott were to extend the expiration date. I don’t expect that will happen.
> I‘m an enrolled legacy weeks owner and because I only own Marriott my membership has saved me fees not caused more (again it just depends on the individual).



Thanks for the clarification. I don't know all the ins and outs of the point system. I'm not trying to pit legacy owners against point owners. I just want to see an equitable treatment of all owners. It's times like these that a corporation's/business's or even an individual's value system comes through.


----------



## Big Matt

This is another thread that amazes me.  People simply don't understand that they own the time share and not the company that facilitates the reservation process.


----------



## DeeCee

No, my banks are not losing my mortgage payments, car payments, and all the other things. But I'm not losing my house or my car either.
I get the whole 'this is what you bought thing' so many are posting about, and what maintenance fees are for, because I pay them with DVC and have for 20 years. I didn't lose one gosh darn thing with DVC and I had a trip planned for last week. I did NOT cancel within the appropriate cancellation period and due to this coronavirus (parks were still open when I cancelled) I did not lose one thing. DVC rocks, they know how to take care of PEOPLE because it's people that ultimately can make them or break them.
Maintenance fees, along with property taxes, and operational costs, also off set the costs of resort activities, resort staff, resort upkeep and so on.  Well, the resort is closing down a significant amount of these services and amenities - heck based on the next few days the beaches may be closed! Yet Marriott is saying come to your resort or lose your week to a maximum option of being able to book within II with a 60 day window - but first lay out money for II. We can't even go for a haircut here in New York, yet we should travel to be more or less confined in a resort with depleted amenities where there's little to no tourism either due to a global pandemic, risk passing the virus or picking it up for the sake of showing up or losing out? 

NOTHING will convince me that what Marriott is doing is right by it's members. No post about about it being okay to pay $1500 into a company who could give a hoot about it's members and not offer better options during a worldwide pandemic is going to make me think Marriott is in the right. Call me stubborn, flame me for not understanding my maintenance fees, whatever, we all have a right to our thoughts and opinions. Mine is - Marriott is a people business - but not now. Had I thought they weren't as stand up a company as Disney, we would never have purchased. Selling is probably what we'll do, probably what we'll have to do if my hubby can't get back to work in the foreseeable future - and I won't miss Marriott, not after this.

Dee


----------



## hcarman

DeeCee said:


> No, my banks are not losing my mortgage payments, car payments, and all the other things. But I'm not losing my house or my car either.
> I get the whole 'this is what you bought thing' so many are posting about, and what maintenance fees are for, because I pay them with DVC and have for 20 years. I didn't lose one gosh darn thing with DVC and I had a trip planned for last week. I did NOT cancel within the appropriate cancellation period and due to this coronavirus (parks were still open when I cancelled) I did not lose one thing. DVC rocks, they know how to take care of PEOPLE because it's people that ultimately can make them or break them.
> Maintenance fees, along with property taxes, and operational costs, also off set the costs of resort activities, resort staff, resort upkeep and so on.  Well, the resort is closing down a significant amount of these services and amenities - heck based on the next few days the beaches may be closed! Yet Marriott is saying come to your resort or lose your week to a maximum option of being able to book within II with a 60 day window - but first lay out money for II. We can't even go for a haircut here in New York, yet we should travel to be more or less confined in a resort with depleted amenities where there's little to no tourism either due to a global pandemic, risk passing the virus or picking it up for the sake of showing up or losing out?
> 
> NOTHING will convince me that what Marriott is doing is right by it's members. No post about about it being okay to pay $1500 into a company who could give a hoot about it's members and not offer better options during a worldwide pandemic is going to make me think Marriott is in the right. Call me stubborn, flame me for not understanding my maintenance fees, whatever, we all have a right to our thoughts and opinions. Mine is - Marriott is a people business - but not now. Had I thought they weren't as stand up a company as Disney, we would never have purchased. Selling is probably what we'll do, probably what we'll have to do if my hubby can't get back to work in the foreseeable future - and I won't miss Marriott, not after this.
> 
> Dee



I have owned Marriott Vacation Club for quite some time and saw a change in their customer service when they separated from Marriott Hotels.  We have had a few things we tried to contact our condo board about and never even got a response.  We have some good friends that went through a real hardship with a medical issue that resulted in serious financial strain.  They didn't want to back out on their maintenance fees but asked MVCI if they could pay it over the course of three months due to loss of one portion of their income (hubby couldn't work).  They were not even given the decency of a response and after the second month when they made their payment they received a nasty gram removing all benefits, threatening to report to credit bureau, place lien, etc.  Yet you could see their track record - they had always paid in years prior and this year they had split the payment into three payments - they had paid 2/3 of the bill.  Wouldn't it make more sense and cost less to let that owner make their third payment at month 3 instead of paying to place liens on the property, etc. and place them in even more debt.  Not to mention show a little compassion?  Well, the second vacation club they owned was not with MVCI - that company was more than willing to allow them to pay over the course of several months (in fact, they let them pay over 6 months given the circumstances).  They may have been locked out of booking or staying (I don't know) but they were treated like a valuable owner and with compassion.  Guess which property they sold as soon as they got the chance?  Karma?

I know some will say they shouldn't have bought the vacation clubs if they didn't have lots of financial cushion.  But they couldn't project the future and these things are not just marketed to the rich.   The sales staff always say maintenance fees won't go up significantly, but we all know with Marriott they do. My husband and I had a similar situation this year (not as bad) - but enough that we decided to rent ours out - until all this happened and we had to cancel the rentals for the well being of our family members that were paying us to rent out our properties.  It is hard enough putting money into these things when you are pinched, but to put money into something that you aren't able to use through no fault of your own is even worse.  The government is requesting people not to travel unless essential - and many are trying to do the right thing.  But I guess no good deed goes unpunished- as a friend used to say.


----------



## HudsHut

Welcome to TUG, Tim:
The II certificates are your only hope. Where were you going March 29 - April 12?
II does require a learning curve. You need to search early and often. The certificates are worth the time that you put into searching with them. If you are not willing to search, you won't get a replacement vacation.
Tell us where you were going to vacation, and/or where else you may be interested in going. You may have to take an off-season week this year. You will need to be flexible.

I hope you stick around, read, and ask questions. We can help you search or we can alert you if we happen to see what you're looking for.

Members typically post great II inventory on the Sightings forum (last forum, scroll all the way down.) While you're searching II, if you see something great, please contribute to the Sightings forum by posting what you found.


----------



## jbeachlvr

I posted similar issue in another thread. We were due to use our week at Surf Club 3/29 - 4/5. When Aruba closed entry to all Int’l psgs. I called regarding my options, which would be deposit with II and book an exchange 30 days from check-in—I’m not certain of expiration. Then, on 3/21, I received an email from Marriott Owner Services that said, 
“Unfortunately Interval International has blocked that resort from being deposited. that being said Marriott's Customer Advocacy team is looking at options for compensation and will be contacting the owners.”

At this point, Im ok with losing my week. Ive been a Marriott timeshare owner for over 30 years. But, this pandemic, could be our last as I’m not sure which companies/resorts will survive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

dioxide45 said:


> I also understand that many other timeshare companies are waiving fees and waiving restrictions. Do realize that there is still a cost to that and likely a heavy customer cost. Marriott could do that today, but then 6 months from now people would be complaining that they can't get the reservation they want. This because all those other people that cancelled are all trying to book in to a short six month travel window at the end of the year. All those other timeshare companies will have issues like this later this year and many unhappy owners won't be able to get the reservations they want or not get anything at all and their points will still go to waste. They may also have had a week or 10 days booked now but have to break up their vacation in to multiple short stays later. People will be enraged because they had a week booked and think they should be able to again book a full week later. That may not be possible since in most cases inventory is long ago released and it is already pretty booked up. Remember that many timeshares run high occupancy rates, even in the off season.



I am not familiar with those other systems offering no restrictions. I wonder this though - is it possible they have far more unsold inventory? If that was the case, it's easier to waive those restrictions without too much pain. If not, then, they are merely deferring the complaints until later when they'll have a huge mess on their hands. And that's likely worse.


----------



## Steve Fatula

DeeCee said:


> NOTHING will convince me that what Marriott is doing is right by it's members. No post about about it being okay to pay $1500 into a company who could give a hoot about it's members and not offer better options during a worldwide pandemic is going to make me think Marriott is in the right. Call me stubborn, flame me for not understanding my maintenance fees, whatever, we all have a right to our thoughts and opinions. Mine is - Marriott is a people business - but not now. Had I thought they weren't as stand up a company as Disney, we would never have purchased. Selling is probably what we'll do, probably what we'll have to do if my hubby can't get back to work in the foreseeable future - and I won't miss Marriott, not after this.



I do appreciate that you are standing up for your position. I would agree your best bet is to sell your ownership given your intense dislike. I disagree with what you are saying, however, you are most certainly entitled to your position or feelings. I do hope your husband can get back to work, there are a few (but not a ton of course) people hiring in various parts of the country, perhaps not as good jobs though. It is indeed a stressful time for the vast majority of people. I see my neighbor taking steps to cut back, I am sure that's not unusual at this point. I do wish you well!


----------



## SueDonJ

barbg said:


> I want to start a new thread so Marriott will know how we feel. ...



I'm sorry but it doesn't do any of us any good to let the entire TUG Marriott forum be inundated with complaints about MVW's handling of this issue - it leads to far too many duplicate posts and confusion. For the time being everything that relates solely to the inventory issues caused by travel restrictions due to COVID19 is being merged into [this] one thread. As time goes on and as unique situations arise, there may be space available to allow some leeway.

For what it's worth I know that MVW occasionally reads TUG, sometimes because their attention is specifically called to a thread and other times because it's what their social media employees are supposed to be doing. I would guess that right now, while they can't even keep up with the telephone, email, Twitter and Facebook traffic, TUG probably doesn't have any MVW eyes on it. That's another reason to merge all this stuff into one thread, so that when they finally do have the time to analyze every corner for how their response has been received, they'll be treated to one monster of a TUG thread that they'll ignore at their own peril.

For those who want to make sure that MVW has their eyes on individual situations sooner rather than later: Marriott Vacations Worldwide - Contact Us


----------



## Steve Fatula

controller1 said:


> Corrected for you as I assume this is what you meant.



Thank you for that, I corrected my post. I usually go back and re-read as best as I can, but, had some things to do so was rushed. I did *exactly* mean as you say. I just wish some people having difficultly right now, instead of venting hatred and anger, would instead ask questions about how they might do this or that. Perhaps not applicable to everyone in that boat, but, one guy did send me a PM today about cancelling and I gave him a much better way to go in his scenario as opposed to what he thought was right. You never know, never hurts to ask about how to handle situations. Many on Tug would gladly give advice, there are some super people here with a long long history of helping. And they do it for free!


----------



## alohakevin

jshen said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I don't know all the ins and outs of the point system. I'm not trying to pit legacy owners against point owners. I just want to see an equitable treatment of all owners. It's times like these that a corporation's/business's or even an individual's value system comes through.






When did this become about values? Corporate or individual? This is a global pandemic. Marriott did not create this situation and quite frankly doesnt owe anyone anything other than what is written on the agreement you signed when you purchased. Sometimes life isnt fair but honestly that is irrelevant.
Personally my values dictate its my responsibility to address circumstances out of my ( and everyone elses ) control and create the best outcome possible and live with the result.


----------



## pspercy

I cancelled a mid April trip via the link on the MVCI website, giving all requested detail but have heard nothing back from Marriott.

Anyone know how long they're taking to do this ?


----------



## pspercy

Just received this from Barony Beach Club:








*–* *–* *–*
*Dear Owners and Guests,*   

Over the past several weeks, Marriott Vacation Club® has continued to modify and adjust its global resort operations to respond to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19). The health and safety of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority, and is at the forefront of the decisions we make.

Across our North American resorts, we are continuing to take necessary actions to adjust our resort operations to support shelter-in-place, social distancing, and non-congregation of persons. These adjustments are in response to mandates that continue to be implemented across the country, as well as additional guidance issued by governmental authorities, including from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization.   

These measures we are taking at our resorts, as well as others, are important measures in an attempt to ensure both the health and safety of our Owners and guests, and the health and safety of our associates and their families. Many of these changes, while critical under the current circumstances, result in a situation in which we are unfortunately no longer able to provide the resort experience that you’ve come to expect from Marriott Vacation Club.

While on-site amenities and services vary by resort and are impacted by local government mandates, including curfews in certain jurisdictions, we want to make you aware that you should, at a minimum, expect the following at our resorts for the duration of this situation:

Closure of spas, hot tubs, and saunas;
Closure of fitness centers, activity rooms, and kids’ clubs;
Elimination of gatherings of Owners/guests by modifying and cancelling activities;
Elimination of daily tidy housekeeping services as of March 28, 2020 (linens and amenities will be provided upon request);
Food and beverage outlets will offer only carry-out service (Note: In the coming days, we anticipate that food and beverage outlets may be closed entirely);
Significant reduction of pool deck seating to align with social distancing recommendations, as well as signage that strongly recommends social distancing within pools (Note: In the coming days, we anticipate that it may also be necessary to close pools); and
Reduction of on-site staffing based on occupancy levels.
Based on the above, and in continued support of federal, state, and local efforts to curtail the spread of COVID-19, *we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider cancelling your upcoming reservation if you have a reservation that is arriving within the next 30 days*.

Due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 situation, if you decide to cancel your reservation, your Vacation Club Points will be returned to a Holding Account and  can be used for a future reservation or  for  select Explorer Collection offerings within 120 days of date of travel, subject to the use rules.    

Finally, due to extremely high call volume, we ask that you please refrain from contacting Owner Services to cancel at this time. Rather, we encourage you to visit the Marriott Vacation Club website where you may submit a request for cancellation online and view additional information on reservation cancellation policies and procedures.

We thank you for being part of the Marriott Vacation Club family and appreciate your patience and understanding as we work with all Owners to navigate this unprecedented situation.

Sincerely,     

Erac Priester
General Manager
Marriott's Barony Beach Club


----------



## barbg

pspercy said:


> I cancelled a mid April trip via the link on the MVCI website, giving all requested detail but have heard nothing back from Marriott.
> 
> Anyone know how long they're taking to do this ?


I too submitted something last week and have heard nothing... not even an acknowledgement of my request.   I resubmitted today.   This is frustrating.  They don't have their act together.   Today I received an email from my insurance company saying they will extend payments until May 25...not that I need it but I love how they are extending themselves to others.  I wish Marriott would allow owners to re-book without the 120 day restriction.  It is no cost to Marriott.


----------



## Mrs.SLLP

Steve Fatula said:


> Deferring is great, but eventually they will be paid. Just as with MVC expenses. It is somewhat clear you were not aware of all the details of an ownership, it is too bad you were not on TUG during that time. That you don't feel like an owner is already a misunderstanding of what you purchased. You ARE an owner. And you are able to participate in annual owners association meetings. All the terms were in your original contract. If you made a mistake as you think you have, you are correct, for such a massive amount of money as you said you spent, you certainly should have done way more due diligence. Just as you might for a used house purchase, surely you don't just say gee I like that house? But you are indeed learning the hard way and I am sorry to hear that, I am sure it's very stressful and the like. You should take the time and review a typical resorts fees and what they go to. Mine has around 30 itemized line items (guessing didn't count). All of those go into the MF as an owner. Used or not. It's not the same as a prepaid vacation. Your best bet at this point is to learn a lot more, read the stickies, documents, etc to better understand what you purchased and how to get the most out of it.
> 
> Believe me when I say this, there are the vast majority of owners who have a simplistic view and MAY get their moneys worth, and then there are a lot of Tug users who are able to maximize the value and come out way ahead. You can choose to be either. I hope things improve for you.
> 
> And definitely, sales executives are not the most admired people on Tug. The saying here is when their lips are moving, they're lying. There'a a reason we have that saying sadly. And that applies to any timeshare that is discussed in any of the forums. So, I do understand how you can think one thing but have a different reality as far as what you have.





pspercy said:


> Just received this from Barony Beach Club:
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *–* *–* *–*
> *Dear Owners and Guests,*
> 
> Over the past several weeks, Marriott Vacation Club® has continued to modify and adjust its global resort operations to respond to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19). The health and safety of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority, and is at the forefront of the decisions we make.
> 
> Across our North American resorts, we are continuing to take necessary actions to adjust our resort operations to support shelter-in-place, social distancing, and non-congregation of persons. These adjustments are in response to mandates that continue to be implemented across the country, as well as additional guidance issued by governmental authorities, including from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization.
> 
> These measures we are taking at our resorts, as well as others, are important measures in an attempt to ensure both the health and safety of our Owners and guests, and the health and safety of our associates and their families. Many of these changes, while critical under the current circumstances, result in a situation in which we are unfortunately no longer able to provide the resort experience that you’ve come to expect from Marriott Vacation Club.
> 
> While on-site amenities and services vary by resort and are impacted by local government mandates, including curfews in certain jurisdictions, we want to make you aware that you should, at a minimum, expect the following at our resorts for the duration of this situation:
> 
> Closure of spas, hot tubs, and saunas;
> Closure of fitness centers, activity rooms, and kids’ clubs;
> Elimination of gatherings of Owners/guests by modifying and cancelling activities;
> Elimination of daily tidy housekeeping services as of March 28, 2020 (linens and amenities will be provided upon request);
> Food and beverage outlets will offer only carry-out service (Note: In the coming days, we anticipate that food and beverage outlets may be closed entirely);
> Significant reduction of pool deck seating to align with social distancing recommendations, as well as signage that strongly recommends social distancing within pools (Note: In the coming days, we anticipate that it may also be necessary to close pools); and
> Reduction of on-site staffing based on occupancy levels.
> Based on the above, and in continued support of federal, state, and local efforts to curtail the spread of COVID-19, *we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider cancelling your upcoming reservation if you have a reservation that is arriving within the next 30 days*.
> 
> Due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 situation, if you decide to cancel your reservation, your Vacation Club Points will be returned to a Holding Account and  can be used for a future reservation or  for  select Explorer Collection offerings within 120 days of date of travel, subject to the use rules.
> 
> Finally, due to extremely high call volume, we ask that you please refrain from contacting Owner Services to cancel at this time. Rather, we encourage you to visit the Marriott Vacation Club website where you may submit a request for cancellation online and view additional information on reservation cancellation policies and procedures.
> 
> We thank you for being part of the Marriott Vacation Club family and appreciate your patience and understanding as we work with all Owners to navigate this unprecedented situation.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Erac Priester
> General Manager
> Marriott's Barony Beach Club



We received the same communication about our vacation club points used to reserve three Orlando villas next month. We simultaneously received a second email to advise how the villa booked with cash is being handled: 



​








– – –​
*Dear Guests,*   

Over the past several weeks, Marriott Vacation Club® has continued to modify and adjust its global resort operations to respond to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19). The health and safety of our guests and associates is a top priority, and is at the forefront of the decisions we make.

In response to the evolving situation, we are writing today to let you know that, in continued support of federal, state, and local efforts to curtail the spread of COVID-19, *all rental reservations for our North American resorts for arrivals beginning on Wednesday, March 25, 2020, and continuing through Thursday, April 23, 2020, will be canceled*.

Your upcoming reservation will be automatically canceled, and  guests who may have had an advance deposit reservation will receive a full refund of their advance deposit.  

We believe that this is a necessary and prudent action to ensure that we adjust our resort operations to support shelter-in-place, social distancing, closure of many amenities, and non-congregation of persons, as mandates requiring these actions continue to be implemented across the country, as well as additional guidance issued by governmental authorities, including from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization. These measures, as well as others, are important in an attempt to ensure both the health and safety of our Owners and guests, and the health and safety of our associates and their families.

Sincerely,     

Marriott Vacation Club


----------



## sportsfan1

Mrs.SLLP said:


> We received the same communication about our vacation club points used to reserve three Orlando villas next month. We simultaneously received a second email to advise how the villa booked with cash is being handled:
> 
> 
> ​
> ​​
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> – – –​​
> *Dear Guests,*
> 
> Over the past several weeks, Marriott Vacation Club® has continued to modify and adjust its global resort operations to respond to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19). The health and safety of our guests and associates is a top priority, and is at the forefront of the decisions we make.
> 
> In response to the evolving situation, we are writing today to let you know that, in continued support of federal, state, and local efforts to curtail the spread of COVID-19, *all rental reservations for our North American resorts for arrivals beginning on Wednesday, March 25, 2020, and continuing through Thursday, April 23, 2020, will be canceled*.
> 
> Your upcoming reservation will be automatically canceled, and  guests who may have had an advance deposit reservation will receive a full refund of their advance deposit.
> 
> We believe that this is a necessary and prudent action to ensure that we adjust our resort operations to support shelter-in-place, social distancing, closure of many amenities, and non-congregation of persons, as mandates requiring these actions continue to be implemented across the country, as well as additional guidance issued by governmental authorities, including from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization. These measures, as well as others, are important in an attempt to ensure both the health and safety of our Owners and guests, and the health and safety of our associates and their families.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marriott Vacation Club


What does this mean?


----------



## Dean

jshen said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I don't know all the ins and outs of the point system. I'm not trying to pit legacy owners against point owners. I just want to see an equitable treatment of all owners. It's times like these that a corporation's/business's or even an individual's value system comes through.


I'm not sure it's possible to have a response that everyone would see as equitable.  Given the differences in each system, I'm not sure it's possible to do anything that most would see equitable.  They have to work within each system and still have to work within the POS.  For points, it's likely easier than with weeks.  About all they could do with weeks for rebooking would be to allow rescheduling based on availability but limited to the season owned.  That might sound good but the reality is it likely means almost no one would get benefit.  I'm guessing they had to give concessions to II and likely could not do both.  Though I've said I'd be OK with rescheduling weeks over the next year or 2 subject to availability on a short notice limitation even across resorts and seasons, legally that's likely not an option.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Agree 100%, and I promise I've only been flaming Marriott here more or less.    



SueDonJ said:


> I'm sorry but it doesn't do any of us any good to let the entire TUG Marriott forum be inundated with complaints about MVW's handling of this issue - it leads to far too many duplicate posts and confusion. For the time being everything that relates solely to the inventory issues caused by travel restrictions due to COVID19 is being merged into [this] one thread. As time goes on and as unique situations arise, there may be space available to allow some leeway.
> 
> For what it's worth I know that MVW occasionally reads TUG, sometimes because their attention is specifically called to a thread and other times because it's what their social media employees are supposed to be doing. I would guess that right now, while they can't even keep up with the telephone, email, Twitter and Facebook traffic, TUG probably doesn't have any MVW eyes on it. That's another reason to merge all this stuff into one thread, so that when they finally do have the time to analyze every corner for how their response has been received, they'll be treated to one monster of a TUG thread that they'll ignore at their own peril.
> 
> For those who want to make sure that MVW has their eyes on individual situations sooner rather than later: Marriott Vacations Worldwide - Contact Us


----------



## purduealum91

Just received this re: Ritz Carlton St. Thomas

Dear Owners,

In response to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), we wanted to make you aware that the Governor of the U.S. Virgin Islands issued a Supplemental Executive Order and Proclamation order on March 23, 2020 ("Order"), in an attempt to limit the health impacts and mitigate the spread of COVID-19.

As a result of the Order, The Ritz-Carlton Club®, St. Thomas will be closed to arrivals from March 25, 2020 through April 24, 2020 (which date may be extended based on further directives from any governmental authority), and all reservations for arrivals to the property prior to April 25, 2020 will be canceled.

Due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the closure of The Ritz-Carlton Club, St. Thomas, your Vacation Club Points will be returned to a Holding Account and can be used for a future reservation or for select Explorer offerings within 120 days of travel, subject to the exchange procedures.

Due to extremely high call volume, we ask that you please refrain from contacting Marriott Vacation Club Owner Services at this time. For Owners with immediate questions, please contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care via email at customer.care@vacationclub.com.

We thank you for being part of the Marriott Vacation Club® family and appreciate your patience and understanding as we work with all Owners to navigate this unprecedented situation. 

Sincerely,

Marriott Vacation Club Owner Services


----------



## jmhpsu93

I've received notifications from the General Managers at two resorts where I've booked II exchanges, that while the properties are going to remain open for the time being, they are drastically reducing amenities, services, and may reduce on-site staff as well.  It appears that the closure does not apply to weeks or DC points reservations for the time being, subject to local restrictions that are ever-evolving.






Over the past several weeks, Marriott Vacation Club® has continued to modify and adjust its global resort operations to respond to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19). The health and safety of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority, and is at the forefront of the decisions we make.

Across our North American resorts, we are continuing to take necessary actions to adjust our resort operations to support shelter-in-place, social distancing, and non-congregation of persons. These adjustments are in response to mandates that continue to be implemented across the country, as well as additional guidance issued by governmental authorities, including from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization.   

These measures we are taking at our resorts, as well as others, are important measures in an attempt to ensure both the health and safety of our Owners and guests, and the health and safety of our associates and their families. Many of these changes, while critical under the current circumstances, result in a situation in which we are unfortunately no longer able to provide the resort experience that you’ve come to expect from Marriott Vacation Club.

While on-site amenities and services vary by resort and are impacted by local government mandates, including curfews in certain jurisdictions, we want to make you aware that you should, at a minimum, expect the following at our resorts for the duration of this situation:

Closure of spas, hot tubs, and saunas;
Closure of fitness centers, activity rooms, and kids’ clubs;
Elimination of gatherings of Owners/guests by modifying and cancelling activities;
Elimination of daily tidy housekeeping services as of March 28, 2020 (linens and amenities will be provided upon request);
Food and beverage outlets will offer only carry-out service (Note: In the coming days, we anticipate that food and beverage outlets may be closed entirely);
Significant reduction of pool deck seating to align with social distancing recommendations, as well as signage that strongly recommends social distancing within pools (Note: In the coming days, we anticipate that it may also be necessary to close pools); and
Reduction of on-site staffing based on occupancy levels.
 Based on the above, and in continued support of federal, state, and local efforts to curtail the spread of COVID-19, *we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider cancelling your upcoming reservation if you have a reservation that is arriving within the next 30 days*.

If you decide to cancel your reservation, please contact Interval International® at 800-622-1747 directly to discuss available options.      

We appreciate your understanding as we work to navigate this unprecedented situation. 

Sincerely,     

Eugene Martin
General Manager
 Marriott's Royal Palms


----------



## jmhpsu93

Internal impact to VAC (from their investor announcement - apparently there is an institutional investor call today at 9 AM EDT) with my comments:


The Company’s executive leadership team is taking a 50% salary reduction.  (this seems like a good PR move, but given the CEO's pay is only like 14% salary not sure if it's really anything - I would have preferred them say we're not taking bonuses but I'll reserve judgement)
All new hires, with the exception of mission-critical needs, have been frozen.  (prudent)
The Company is implementing furloughs and reduced work hours. (awful for the workers, but so is everyone else so can't blame them)
The Company is deferring its employee 401(k) match. (a shame given this is a real buying opportunity for long-term investors, but OK)
The  Company  has  developed  plans  that  could  reduce  investment  on  capital  expenditures  and  inventory by up to $240 million if necessary.  (so slow down opening Casa Magna in Costa Rica and the Waikiki property? no ROFR repurchases?)
The Company has suspended share repurchases under its share repurchase plan.  (they'll probably be forced to do this anyway to get bailout money)

Any other thoughts (I promise - I tried REALLY hard not to flame them too bad here)?


----------



## Pamplemousse

dioxide45 said:


> I saw this email, it looks like it is for rental AND owner reservations.


I received the same email jmhpsu93 posted regarding my scheduled DC points reservation for April.
I am wondering why they just don’t close if they are asking us to cancel? To be clear I am going to cancel- wouldn’t travel right now.
Anyone know it there are different ramifications if the resort closes vs we cancel?


----------



## Pamplemousse

Yohon34 said:


> I am hoping if the resort is closed, we will somehow be reimbursed (through Marriott, travelex, etc.).  If you cancel, you get the 120 days (from original check-in) to reuse your points.  For these reasons, I will probably not cancel until the last minute.  I don't see the benefit of cancelling any earlier and am hoping Marriott changes their tune before I do.  I am speaking as an MVC owner, not week owner.


This is exactly what I am doing too. Cancelling 60 days or 1 day prior is the same so I am waiting it out. I just felt the email was curious- to urge us to cancel yet they weren’t closing.
note- I am referring to the letter for US confirmation.


----------



## gln60

Yohon34 said:


> I am hoping if the resort is closed, we will somehow be reimbursed (through Marriott, travelex, etc.).  If you cancel, you get the 120 days (from original check-in) to reuse your points.  For these reasons, I will probably not cancel until the last minute.  I don't see the benefit of cancelling any earlier and am hoping Marriott changes their tune before I do.  I am speaking as an MVC owner, not week owner.


It’s a rolling 120 days out to use until the DC points expire


----------



## Yohon34

gln60 said:


> It’s a rolling 120 days out to use until the DC points expire


not sure I understand what you mean by "rolling" so I will go back and read it again.  thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Yohon34 said:


> not sure I understand what you mean by "rolling" so I will go back and read it again.  thank you for pointing it out.


You don’t have to use your points in the next 120 days.
You can’t book more than 120 days from check in.
So every day you can book 1 more day into the future (rolling).
Points keep their expiration date.


----------



## Fasttr

Yohon34 said:


> not sure I understand what you mean by "rolling" so I will go back and read it again.  thank you for pointing it out.


You can only book a new reservation 120 days or closer to check in date.  So based on the desired check in date of this ressie vs that ressie, the 120 is always changing.


----------



## gln60

Pamplemousse said:


> You don’t have to use your points in the next 120 days.
> You can’t book more than 120 days from check in.
> So every day you can book 1 more day into the future (rolling).
> Points keep their expiration date.


Thanks for clarifying my quote


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> You can only book a new reservation 120 days or closer to check in date.  So based on the desired check in date of this ressie vs that ressie, the 120 is always changing.


I wonder if the points retain their 120 restriction if you cancel a reservation made with them outside the 60 day window? Meaning, could you make a reservation 120 days out then cancel and because they are no longer inside 60 days they would then drop outside of a holding account?


----------



## DeeCee

Good morning. I just received an email from Marriott. Am I allowed to post it here? It states that mostly everything at the resort (possibly food services altogether) will be closed down, and that if we have a week coming up in 60 days we can cancel it, pay for II to have it deposited and it has a 60 day prior to arrival booking window and EXPIRES DEC 17, 2020. Does that mean we have to travel by Dec 17 2020? 

If so, instead of Marriott offering a more reasonable solution to THEM having to close down, now they're limiting it to less than a year? Am I reading this incorrectly?

The letter also states to refrain from calling and when I try, it hangs up on me.
How do I join II, pay them, and cancel and deposit the week? I would need to discuss with someone.

I simply can't wait to get out of this awful timeshare.


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder if the points retain their 120 restriction if you cancel a reservation made with them outside the 60 day window? Meaning, could you make a reservation 120 days out then cancel and because they are no longer inside 60 days they would then drop outside of a holding account?


It might be worth a test....I do have a few, I may give it a try.


----------



## DeeCee

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sorry but it doesn't do any of us any good to let the entire TUG Marriott forum be inundated with complaints about MVW's handling of this issue - it leads to far too many duplicate posts and confusion. For the time being everything that relates solely to the inventory issues caused by travel restrictions due to COVID19 is being merged into [this] one thread. As time goes on and as unique situations arise, there may be space available to allow some leeway.
> 
> For what it's worth I know that MVW occasionally reads TUG, sometimes because their attention is specifically called to a thread and other times because it's what their social media employees are supposed to be doing. I would guess that right now, while they can't even keep up with the telephone, email, Twitter and Facebook traffic, TUG probably doesn't have any MVW eyes on it. That's another reason to merge all this stuff into one thread, so that when they finally do have the time to analyze every corner for how their response has been received, they'll be treated to one monster of a TUG thread that they'll ignore at their own peril.
> 
> For those who want to make sure that MVW has their eyes on individual situations sooner rather than later: Marriott Vacations Worldwide - Contact Us



Perfect! Thank you. I just got off the phone with one of the managers. All he talked about was the money Marriott is losing in having to cancel rental bookings.
I told him Marriott wouldn't have any money if it weren't for PEOPLE, of which they are not really working with at all. So much for that.

He did give me the exit program number. That's my next call.

Stay well and safe everyone.

Dee


----------



## rthib

Fasttr said:


> It might be worth a test....I do have a few, I may give it a try.


I don't think so. When you book it shows you what bucket the points are coming from on the confirmation. That would assume that the system keeps track of the bucket so it knows where to put them back if you cancel. But this is MVCI IT so who knows.


----------



## gln60

Fasttr said:


> It might be worth a test....I do have a few, I may give it a try.


I tried the other day..the system used the points(holding account)that are due to expire on December 31,2020...including 100 points that are due to expire January 31,2021


----------



## Fasttr

rthib said:


> I don't think so. When you book it shows you what bucket the points are coming from on the confirmation. That would assume that the system keeps track of the bucket so it knows where to put them back if you cancel. But this is MVCI IT so who knows.


You are likely right.  That said, as a test, I booked a late June midweek day using some of my 120 day holding account points.  Will wait a couple days and cancel and see what happens.  I suspect as you say, they will be returned to the same 120 day holding account, but we shall see.  I'll report back.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have some reservations booked at some Italy, including Venice and Rome.  Hotel reservations are all through Marriott and haven't gotten those points back yet.  Reservations start 4/11.  No cancellations happening.


----------



## VacationForever

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have some reservations booked at some Italy, including Venice and Rome.  Hotel reservations are all through Marriott and haven't gotten those points back yet.  Reservations start 4/11.  No cancellations happening.


Did you cancel the reservations?  If you cancel you should get the points back.  If you don't cancel then it becomes your problem.  I cancelled our March hotel reservation in Scottsdale and got our travel certificate back.


----------



## tiel

We got an email from Shadow Ridge this morning which included the following text:  ...*we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider cancelling your upcoming reservation if you have a reservation that is arriving within the next 30 days*.

Our owner week reservation starts on April 18.  We were advised to cancel via the form on the website, and were  advised as follows:  Due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 situation, Marriott Vacation Club has made arrangements for those Owners that cancel their upcoming reservation within 60-days of arrival to receive an Interval International® week that will be deposited into your Interval International account within the next 30 days for future use. The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99, will allow you to check availability up to 60 days prior to your desired travel date, and will expire on December 17, 2020.   

So I guess this is our best option.


----------



## jpc763

tiel said:


> We got an email from Shadow Ridge this morning which included the following text:  ...*we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider cancelling your upcoming reservation if you have a reservation that is arriving within the next 30 days*.
> 
> Our owner week reservation starts on April 18.  We were advised to cancel via the form on the website, and were  advised as follows:  Due to the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the COVID-19 situation, Marriott Vacation Club has made arrangements for those Owners that cancel their upcoming reservation within 60-days of arrival to receive an Interval International® week that will be deposited into your Interval International account within the next 30 days for future use. The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99, will allow you to check availability up to 60 days prior to your desired travel date, and will expire on December 17, 2020.
> 
> So I guess this is our best option.


Wow!  I understand that they cannot give you another week at Shadow Ridge this year, but to give you a significantly limited II exchange is pretty unfair in my opinion.  Why not give you a normal exchange like you had deposited your April 2020 week a year ago?  That seems much more fair.


----------



## VacationForever

jpc763 said:


> Wow!  I understand that they cannot give you another week at Shadow Ridge this year, but to give you a significantly limited II exchange is pretty unfair in my opinion.  Why not give you a normal exchange like you had deposited your April 2020 week a year ago?  That seems much more fair.


It is the difference between a usable week or not.  If you had deposited a year ago, someone else would have exchanged into it.  If you deposit a week now that it is definitely going to go unused, then giving you something back with limited usage is still better than giving you nothing.


----------



## scpoidog

DeeCee said:


> Perfect! Thank you. I just got off the phone with one of the managers. All he talked about was the money Marriott is losing in having to cancel rental bookings.
> I told him Marriott wouldn't have any money if it weren't for PEOPLE, of which they are not really working with at all. So much for that.
> 
> He did give me the exit program number. That's my next call.
> 
> Stay well and safe everyone.
> 
> Dee




Let us know what they offer you anything for exiting or if they just let you walk away.  Unless you have a PRIME resort (Maui Ocean Club or something similar), there might not be much of a resale market at this time.  

Good luck!


----------



## brianfox

Can I ask about how long it takes Interval to recognize a new resort you are adding?
I have an II account, but it has been so long since I added resorts.  I need to add Marriotts I have had for many years.
And can you recommend the proper number for me to call to do this?
Will they just need info I can get from my Marriott account?  
It's been that long since I've been involved with Interval...


----------



## jpc763

VacationForever said:


> It is the difference between a usable week or not.  If you had deposited a year ago, someone else would have exchanged into it.  If you deposit a week now that it is definitely going to go unused, then giving you something back with limited usage is still better than giving you nothing.


Yes, you are correct and I understand that and am not advocating that you get a brand new week at your resort as some are asking. 

It is just that so many weeks go unused on II that I would have hoped they would have loosened the belt a bit in this situation.


----------



## jbeachlvr

Pamplemousse said:


> This is exactly what I am doing too. Cancelling 60 days or 1 day prior is the same so I am waiting it out. I just felt the email was curious- to urge us to cancel yet they weren’t closing.
> note- I am referring to the letter for US confirmation.



I received same email today, but from General Mgr of Aruba Surf Club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

jpc763 said:


> It is just that so many weeks go unused on II that I would have hoped they would have loosened the belt a bit in this situation.



MVC weeks? All the MVC properties we have visited even on off season have pretty high occupancy rates. Are you speaking of a specific resort? I don't know that a lot of MVC weeks go unused. They do other avenues of occupying them like Destination escapes, geteways, etc. We stayed 90+ nights last year, on and off season all over the place. Don't recall a single MVC that had a lot of empty space. Or maybe you mean non Marriott?


----------



## jpc763

Steve Fatula said:


> MVC weeks? All the MVC properties we have visited even on off season have pretty high occupancy rates. Are you speaking of a specific resort? I don't know that a lot of MVC weeks go unused. They do other avenues of occupying them like Destination escapes, geteways, etc. We stayed 90+ nights last year, on and off season all over the place. Don't recall a single MVC that had a lot of empty space. Or maybe you mean non Marriott?


I am not talking about MVC weeks.  The person I quoted had their home MVC week impacted.  Marriott gave them an exchange in II with the following constraints, "The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99, will allow you to check availability up to 60 days prior to your desired travel date "  What that says to me (a planner) is that the only way I can get value from my lost week is to plan a trip in a 2 month window.  That would be difficult for me.  If that window was opened up to 120 or 180 days, it would be much better in my opinion.

I also acknowledge that in that window there will be little chance of getting another MVC week or a fantastic destination but it is possible.


----------



## Dean

jpc763 said:


> Yes, you are correct and I understand that and am not advocating that you get a brand new week at your resort as some are asking.
> 
> It is just that so many weeks go unused on II that I would have hoped they would have loosened the belt a bit in this situation.


I think few good weeks get unused with II other than those that are short notice or low demand anyway.


----------



## DeeCee

scpoidog said:


> Let us know what they offer you anything for exiting or if they just let you walk away.  Unless you have a PRIME resort (Maui Ocean Club or something similar), there might not be much of a resale market at this time.
> 
> Good luck!



Okay, so I called corporate and spoke with a senior manager. He offered me absolutely nothing. I asked if they could lift the restriction of having to convert to Marriott Rewards point by 12/31/19 for the 2020 year due to the pandemic and all he did was talk about how much money Marriott was losing due to having to cancel their rental reservations, so no. I explained that Disney would wind up losing millions, if not billions, by closing their resorts and parks and DVC resorts, and they were still working with their members and refunding their guests. I explained that some airlines might not survive but were refunding up charges (got my money back on my seat selection cost) and not charging any change or cancel fees and returning points, offering money in travel banks, etc.
He just kept saying Marriott was losing millions. I said Marriott will continue to lose when it loses PEOPLE, because without people there's no money being generated.

Anway....so I took the last option I wanted to take, which was the only option they care enough to offer, which is late deposit into II.  By the way, this morning I received an email from Marriott highly suggesting people cancel their resort reservations because it was more than likely that all services will be closed. He connected me directly to II so we could spend yet another $99 to renew our membership, and then he said to go back onto MVC website and start a "chat" to have someone help me deposit my week.

Between the phone call with him and the wait times with Interval, and then the wait with a chat session, it took about 3 hours before I was chatting with an MVC person, who readily told me that they were no longer accepting deposits of weeks into II with check in dates prior to April 23rd. My head came up, did a 360 degree spin and came back onto my body. I got off the chat with her, called back the senior manager at corporate and was assured by him that he will make sure I get my deposit into Interval....but that it expires DECEMBER 17 2020.

I went on to let him know that he had my dues, and II had my $99 but I most likely will not have my week. He gave the number for the exit program, but I had to spend some time on hold with Jetblue, who had all my refunds/credits given back to me in less than 30 minutes. So I'll call exit tomorrow and see what they have to say.

Then we will know how to proceed.

Thanks for the info, opinions and suggestions, and for sharing your own experiences and thoughts. Stay home, Stay Safe, Stop the Spread.

Dee


----------



## sea&ski

Dee said: "I had to spend some time on hold with Jetblue, who had all my refunds/credits given back to me in less than 30 minutes."

Clearly, MVC needs to hire the JetBlue management team.


----------



## Steve Fatula

jpc763 said:


> I am not talking about MVC weeks.  The person I quoted had their home MVC week impacted.  Marriott gave them an exchange in II with the following constraints, "The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99, will allow you to check availability up to 60 days prior to your desired travel date "  What that says to me (a planner) is that the only way I can get value from my lost week is to plan a trip in a 2 month window.  That would be difficult for me.  If that window was opened up to 120 or 180 days, it would be much better in my opinion.
> 
> I also acknowledge that in that window there will be little chance of getting another MVC week or a fantastic destination but it is possible.



Depends what you call good weeks I guess. MVCI mountains in summer, which we love, may be possible in that window. MVCI desert properties may also be possible. Normally, both are pretty easy but this year, assuming things settle by then, maybe more demand. Often Branson can be had as well. Yes, for planners, it's not as nice. For people like me, who almost have no trips outside of 60 day planning, business as usual. Suspect I am the minority though. I agree with you.


----------



## Steve Fatula

sea&ski said:


> Dee said: "I had to spend some time on hold with Jetblue, who had all my refunds/credits given back to me in less than 30 minutes."
> 
> Clearly, MVC needs to hire the JetBlue management team.



And American Airlines too! I was never able to reach them, they also said fill out the form on their site and I did. So, presume that will eventually get processed. AA will have to be used 2020 as any credit expires this year. That's going to be hard. 

My experience was MVC was easy to get the cancel from, however, I was earlier and it's undoubtedly much harder now. I was glad I had to cancel early as I was not going to, but would likely be forced to now anyway. A stroke of good luck.


----------



## VacationForever

We made our decision to cancel our April MKO trip back in January when we realized the severity of coronavirus and did not want to get sick.  We did it early so that we would not get into the 60-day window. We are now sitting on a lot of points which will expire next year in June and we also have a bunch of points from this year which we will need to bank.


----------



## Steve Fatula

VacationForever said:


> We made our decision to cancel our April MKO trip back in January when we realized the severity of coronavirus and did not want to get sick.  We did it early so that we would not get into the 60-day window. We are now sitting on a lot of points which will expire next year in June and we also have a bunch of points from this year which we will need to bank.



In other words, you are in great shape then! This is an example where understanding an ownership and the rules can greatly benefit you.


----------



## MabelP

I wrote an email to MVC on March 18th. Received an answer on March 24th.


----------



## hcarman

Every night on the local news there is a short clip on investigations that the news media is doing on how companies have been treating customers during these times.  Last night it was a rental company similar to an Airbnb and they interviewed several customers about how the company was handling things.  They got some very bad publicity.  Often times after these clips the companies come to their senses and start working with their customers for a better resolution as they realize how bad the negative publicity is for them.  I am sure you have all seen them (KXAN, Help me Howard, etc.).  Maybe people need to take their complaints off the board to a place that is more publicized.
Marriott Hotels has always believed in good customer service and happy customers, I would have to think that they are keeping an eye on this as well. After all, since the vacation clubs still bear their name, it might tarnish their reputation as well?


----------



## Pamplemousse

.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

brianfox said:


> Can I ask about how long it takes Interval to recognize a new resort you are adding?
> I have an II account, but it has been so long since I added resorts.  I need to add Marriotts I have had for many years.
> And can you recommend the proper number for me to call to do this?
> Will they just need info I can get from my Marriott account?
> It's been that long since I've been involved with Interval...



It only takes about a day. You just call the regular II number. If you are adding multiple weeks it is much cheaper to pay to extend your II membership in lieu of paying to add each week. By extending you can add an unlimited number of weeks vs getting charge an add fee for each unit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

II is not taking any Marriott deposits that are for a check-in in the next 30 days and they have also removed all of them so you can no longer exchange into one.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Saintsfanfl said:


> II is not taking any Marriott deposits that are for a check-in in the next 30 days and they have also removed all of them so you can no longer exchange into one.



That wouldn’t matter thought if MVC‘s covid-19 cancellation policy is in affect-

*“Cancelling a Reservation Made with Ownership Weeks, with Arrival Dates Through April 23, 2020: *

Receive an Interval International week that will be deposited into your Interval International account within the next 10 days for future use. The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99 and will expire on December 17, 2020. You will be able to check availability up to 60 days prior to your desired travel date.”  
Instead of doing that late deposit on II (14-59 days) you can just cancel and MVC deposits a week I to II.
There is info for April 24th forward also posted on MVC.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I just don't get why they are blocking new II resevations. Those reservations are there and backed up by a maintenance fee. The resorts aren't closing. They aren't cancelling existing II and owner reservations.


----------



## hcarman

So I am confused - MVCI's policy online says you can deposit your owner's week with Interval and if you are still 14 days out you are in the late deposit 60 day out booking timeframe.  However, I am reading some posts that say Interval is not taking anything in April.  So this is contradictory.  I am in this boat and trying to figure what to do?   If I can't even deposit with Interval then there is no reason to cancel?


----------



## SueDonJ

I'm seeing a thing in one of the Facebook owner groups that says the North American resorts are shutting down today. I can't find anything official to support that, and to me it looks like the person is confused about yesterday's release pertaining to cash/Bonvoy Points stays being canceled. This post is to say that if anybody has seen something official, can you please post it? Also to warn that if it shows up in any threads unsupported, it'll be deleted immediately with no explanation.

I'm also posting yesterday's press release, the latest from the corporate *newsroom* page, to give us all an idea of just how much MVW is doing to try to weather this storm. Impacted owners aren't the only ones who are being forced to sacrifice here - exec salary is being reduced 50%, furloughs/reduced work hours are happening, 401K matches are deferred ... the company isn't simply putting all this on the backs of owners.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Agreed. Nobody is going to be shielded from the pain. I haven't seen anything here at Ocean Pointe that indicates they are shutting down. I still have another week from II that I added before the next 30 days vanished and it is still on marriott.com. Today or tomorrow I will asked the front desk about next week.


----------



## Pamplemousse

hcarman said:


> So I am confused - MVCI's policy online says you can deposit your owner's week with Interval and if you are still 14 days out you are in the late deposit 60 day out booking timeframe.  However, I am reading some posts that say Interval is not taking anything in April.  So this is contradictory.  I am in this boat and trying to figure what to do?   If I can't even deposit with Interval then there is no reason to cancel?



hcarman,
It‘s really not contradictory-
Say you reserved your week at your MVC for April 15.
You normally would be able to do a late deposit 14-59 days out into II and be restricted to exchanging 60 days or less in advance.

Saintsfanfl says II is not taking your deposits within 30 days now - They are not accepting your reserved 4/15 week.
But Marriott will let you cancel that home week reservation and give you a week in II which you can exchange still restricted to the 60 days in advance. Note that MVC’s covid-19 policy doesn’t say you can deposit your week- it says they will give you an II week.

So II isnt acquiring all these Marriott weeks and offering them for exchange so if MVCs close or people decide to cancel II doesn’t  have to deal with a mess. The II community boards are loaded with angry confused posts so I’m sure they are trying to minimize. But you ARE still getting a week deposited into II.
I posted what it says on MVC for weeks up to 4/23- but log onto MVC and have a look for yourself. It tells what is happening for weeks beyond  4/24 and also for points reservations.


----------



## DeeCee

My cousin has a friend with a Hilton timeshare. He had to cancel, like everyone else due to the virus. I don't exactly know what "individual status" means in that program, but his has been extended one full year by Hilton and he's very happy. I'm guessing he didn't have the same horrid experience as Marriott members.

I just want to be clear that the week Marriott had to deposit for me into II (because I had to cancel my upcoming week based on Marriott's email and the virus) actually expires on 12/17/2020? So I have to actually use the deposited week by December 17th? Like everyone else with reservations coming up within 75 days? Is this correct? Doesn't leave much options - I imagine II will be inundated with people trying to book something within a 60 day window making availability not so good?
We have never deposited in II and I have no idea what to expect - other than losing my week completely.
I still haven't gotten to call the Marriott exit program, but I do know we want out. Compared to Hilton and Disney and every airline - Marriott's policy during a worldwide pandemic sucks.

Dee


----------



## Pamplemousse

DeeCee said:


> My cousin has a friend with a Hilton timeshare. He had to cancel, like everyone else due to the virus. I don't exactly know what "individual status" means in that program, but his has been extended one full year by Hilton and he's very happy. I'm guessing he didn't have the same horrid experience as Marriott members.
> 
> I just want to be clear that the week Marriott had to deposit for me into II (because I had to cancel my upcoming week based on Marriott's email and the virus) actually expires on 12/17/2020? So I have to actually use the deposited week by December 17th? Like everyone else with reservations coming up within 75 days? Is this correct? Doesn't leave much options - I imagine II will be inundated with people trying to book something within a 60 day window making availability not so good?
> We have never deposited in II and I have no idea what to expect - other than losing my week completely.
> I still haven't gotten to call the Marriott exit program, but I do know we want out. Compared to Hilton and Disney and every airline - Marriott's policy during a worldwide pandemic sucks.
> 
> Dee



I recommend you go to MVC web site and read their covid-19 cancellation policy.  There have been some changing in the last day or so- I am seeing 12/16/21 for some expirations right now.  It all depends on what type of reservation you have and what dates. Their chat feature was also working well with little wait earlier this evening.  This is an MVC reservation and not through II?


----------



## sandcfort

Very happy that MVC decided to extend the dates for canceled points to Dec 2021.


----------



## zora

fyi:  I canceled an April 5 week at Ko Olina, received an II COVID-19 certificate and there are limitations including the following:
"Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast From:01MAY To:31DEC,Florida, Upper Keys,Florida, Lower Keys,Florida, Key West,Florida, Tampa Bay,California, Kirkwood,California, Southern Coast,California, Big Bear Lake,California, San Diego Area,California, Northern National Forests,California, San Francisco,California, Napa Valley,Hawaii, Oahu,Hawaii, Maui,Hawaii, Kauai,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island, "
I should have just kept the week.


----------



## VacationForever

zora said:


> fyi:  I canceled an April 5 week at Ko Olina, received an II COVID-19 certificate and there are limitations including the following:
> "Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast From:01MAY To:31DEC,Florida, Upper Keys,Florida, Lower Keys,Florida, Key West,Florida, Tampa Bay,California, Kirkwood,California, Southern Coast,California, Big Bear Lake,California, San Diego Area,California, Northern National Forests,California, San Francisco,California, Napa Valley,Hawaii, Oahu,Hawaii, Maui,Hawaii, Kauai,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island, "
> I should have just kept the week.


If you had kept the week, what would you have done with it?


----------



## hangloose

zora said:


> fyi:  I canceled an April 5 week at Ko Olina, received an II COVID-19 certificate and there are limitations including the following:
> "Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast From:01MAY To:31DEC,Florida, Upper Keys,Florida, Lower Keys,Florida, Key West,Florida, Tampa Bay,California, Kirkwood,California, Southern Coast,California, Big Bear Lake,California, San Diego Area,California, Northern National Forests,California, San Francisco,California, Napa Valley,Hawaii, Oahu,Hawaii, Maui,Hawaii, Kauai,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island, "
> I should have just kept the week.



WHAT?!  Those restrictions are disappointing.  What would make them select those locations?


----------



## zora

I live in Honolulu.  I would have stayed there.


----------



## hcarman

zora said:


> fyi:  I canceled an April 5 week at Ko Olina, received an II COVID-19 certificate and there are limitations including the following:
> "Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast From:01MAY To:31DEC,Florida, Upper Keys,Florida, Lower Keys,Florida, Key West,Florida, Tampa Bay,California, Kirkwood,California, Southern Coast,California, Big Bear Lake,California, San Diego Area,California, Northern National Forests,California, San Francisco,California, Napa Valley,Hawaii, Oahu,Hawaii, Maui,Hawaii, Kauai,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island, "
> I should have just kept the week.


So May 1 to December 31 is pretty much the length of the certificate?  So this sounds similar to one of the free certificates we get from II every once in a while.  Lots of restrictions.  Usually Marriott to Marriott II trades were free for us but it sounds like any exchange is 99?


----------



## Pamplemousse

zora said:


> fyi:  I canceled an April 5 week at Ko Olina, received an II COVID-19 certificate and there are limitations including the following:
> "Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast From:01MAY To:31DEC,Florida, Upper Keys,Florida, Lower Keys,Florida, Key West,Florida, Tampa Bay,California, Kirkwood,California, Southern Coast,California, Big Bear Lake,California, San Diego Area,California, Northern National Forests,California, San Francisco,California, Napa Valley,Hawaii, Oahu,Hawaii, Maui,Hawaii, Kauai,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island, "
> I should have just kept the week.


Zora,
Did you cancel an II exchange?  
Did you choose the certificate that didn’t require a new exchange fee and expires at the end of the year?


----------



## hcarman

SueDonJ said:


> I'm seeing a thing in one of the Facebook owner groups that says the North American resorts are shutting down today. I can't find anything official to support that, and to me it looks like the person is confused about yesterday's release pertaining to cash/Bonvoy Points stays being canceled. This post is to say that if anybody has seen something official, can you please post it? Also to warn that if it shows up in any threads unsupported, it'll be deleted immediately with no explanation.
> 
> I'm also posting yesterday's press release, the latest from the corporate *newsroom* page, to give us all an idea of just how much MVW is doing to try to weather this storm. Impacted owners aren't the only ones who are being forced to sacrifice here - exec salary is being reduced 50%, furloughs/reduced work hours are happening, 401K matches are deferred ... the company isn't simply putting all this on the backs of owners.


Sad to hear about employee furloughs.  It is good to see the execs are reducing their salaries since that doesn’t always happen - so they are doing the right thing and I applaud them for that.  That being said, even 50% of their salary sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder if the points retain their 120 restriction if you cancel a reservation made with them outside the 60 day window? Meaning, could you make a reservation 120 days out then cancel and because they are no longer inside 60 days they would then drop outside of a holding account?





rthib said:


> I don't think so. When you book it shows you what bucket the points are coming from on the confirmation. That would assume that the system keeps track of the bucket so it knows where to put them back if you cancel. But this is MVCI IT so who knows.





Fasttr said:


> You are likely right.  That said, as a test, I booked a late June midweek day using some of my 120 day holding account points.  Will wait a couple days and cancel and see what happens.  I suspect as you say, they will be returned to the same 120 day holding account, but we shall see.  I'll report back.


Well.... @rthib was correct....no loophole here to "clean" your holding account points.  My cancelled late June test ressie made with 120 day Holding account points, cancelled before 60 days from check in, were returned to my 120 day Holding account, right were they came from.  Chalk one up for the MVC IT guys.


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Well.... @rthib was correct....no loophole here to "clean" your holding account points.  My cancelled late June test ressie made with 120 day Holding account points, cancelled before 60 days from check in, were returned to my 120 day Holding account, right were they came from.  Chalk one up for the MVC IT guys.


They get it right when we don't want them to get it right.


----------



## goaliedave

hcarman said:


> Sad to hear about employee furloughs. It is good to see the execs are reducing their salaries since that doesn’t always happen - so they are doing the right thing and I applaud them for that. That being said, even 50% of their salary sounds pretty good to me.


Only 7% of CEO pay is salary lol; half his total payout would be applaudable but not the couple of dollars he'll give up.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfanfl

goaliedave said:


> Only 7% of CEO pay is salary lol; half his total payout would be applaudable but not the couple of dollars he'll give up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Not that anyone is going to have a pity party for that or any CEO but you know that other 93% vanished with this situation. Previous years already reported compensation also greatly decreased or vanished entirely.


----------



## hangloose

My two Hawaii weeks will go into Interval using the COVID-19 cert with restrictions.  Bummed.

*Question:  Is it worth additional fee to lock these weeks off....so I get 4 weeks in II?   *

MKO 3BR (Lockoff into 2BR and Efficiency)
MOC 2BR (Lockoff into 1BR and Efficiency)

These are not enrolled weeks...so already had to pay to re-activate my personal II account ($99) and will have to pay to lock-off also.   Want to get folks view on whether paying to lock off each may be worth it...given some of the potential restrictions on the II COVID certificate (limited locations, use by end of 2020, etc).  I'm also not sure if their is a villa size on the II COVID certs.

While MFees are lost, I'm trying to balance adding even more cost into this..unless it's worth it.  ($99 II account renewal, $80 lockoff x 2, then $99 exchange fee X 2 (or 4) )..it starts adding up.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Only if you want the additional deposits. If you don’t know and also need max trading power then no.


----------



## hangloose

Saintsfanfl said:


> Only if you want the additional deposits. If you don’t know and also need max trading power then no.



Do these deposits still have any trading power and a unit size associated?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

hangloose said:


> Do these deposits still have any trading power and a unit size associated?



I don't know since I haven't seen one but I didn't think about that. Normally when you get a replacement deposit it is the same size but it is also very specifically tied to a real deposit that MVC owned in II. These have to be manufactured. They could still put the size on it but it won't matter too much. FWIW though I have had many late deposits and the size and trading power did still matter to some degree.


----------



## kds4

SueDonJ said:


> I'm seeing a thing in one of the Facebook owner groups that says the North American resorts are shutting down today. I can't find anything official to support that, and to me it looks like the person is confused about yesterday's release pertaining to cash/Bonvoy Points stays being canceled. This post is to say that if anybody has seen something official, can you please post it? Also to warn that if it shows up in any threads unsupported, it'll be deleted immediately with no explanation.
> 
> I'm also posting yesterday's press release, the latest from the corporate *newsroom* page, to give us all an idea of just how much MVW is doing to try to weather this storm. Impacted owners aren't the only ones who are being forced to sacrifice here - exec salary is being reduced 50%, furloughs/reduced work hours are happening, 401K matches are deferred ... the company isn't simply putting all this on the backs of owners.



I am following this MVC portal for updates on individual properties - https://hub.vacationclub.com/resort-updates/.


----------



## Superchief

I am currently staying at Canyon Villas. Pools are open but fitness centers here and at the JW have been closed since Saturday due to governor decree. They aren't accepting any new reservations of any type through April 25. I learned this when I inquired about extending my stay tomorrow night if my flight gets cancelled. They aren't even accepting VC points reservations to extend stay a night or two. Hopefully, my SW flight back tomorrow won't be cancelled. Delta and American have already cancelled my flights.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Superchief said:


> I am currently staying at Canyon Villas. Pools are open but fitness centers here and at the JW have been closed since Saturday due to governor decree. They aren't accepting any new reservations of any type through April 25. I learned this when I inquired about extending my stay tomorrow night if my flight gets cancelled. They aren't even accepting VC points reservations to extend stay a night or two. Hopefully, my SW flight back tomorrow won't be cancelled. Delta and American have already cancelled my flights.



Good luck with your flight!
Do you feel what you were told about reservations there is consistent with what is posted on MVC-
“Open only for Owner and Interval International arrivals from Wednesday, March 25, 2020 through Thursday, April 23, 2020 (subject to change). Limited amenities and services currently in place.”


----------



## Superchief

Pamplemousse said:


> Good luck with your flight!
> Do you feel what you were told about reservations there is consistent with what is posted on MVC-
> “Open only for Owner and Interval International arrivals from Wednesday, March 25, 2020 through Thursday, April 23, 2020 (subject to change). Limited amenities and services currently in place.”


Not really. I am an owner using VC points and arrived on 3/21. I asked about extending a day or 2 using more VC points and was denied. They are not allowing any new reservations of any kind. I also checked the website and there was no availability for points.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Superchief said:


> Not really. I am an owner using VC points and arrived on 3/21. I asked about extending a day or 2 using more VC points and was denied. They are not allowing any new reservations of any kind. I also checked the website and there was no availability for points.


Thanks for the reply.  I wonder why- maybe mvc is slow to update or individual resorts just do their own thing.
Safe travels!


----------



## dioxide45

Pamplemousse said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I wonder why- maybe mvc is slow to update or individual resorts just do their own thing.
> Safe travels!


It seems that if you already have an existing DC, week or II reservation, it will be honored and the resort is open to those arriving guests. Just no new reservations. All II inventory has been pulled for Marriott properties through 4/23.


----------



## Wei339

I was wondering if it is possible to simply cancel my MVC owner's reservation via my Marriott Rewards account or does it have to be done with the form that was sent out to me via email by MVC.  I'm presuming that it is probably too difficult to cancel by phone.  As well, does anyone know how long it takes before my week is returned to my MVC account if I go via the form method. Thanks


----------



## Luvtoride

Hi all, I haven’t read all the 500+ posts in this topic so if this info is already posted, my apologies. I cancelled my owners week for Grande Ocean in HH for wrk starting April 12, 2020 via the online email form on Monday 3/23 and received this response last night (Friday 3/27):


Dear Brian

Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacation Club regarding your 2020 usage at Marriott's Grande Ocean, deeded week.

We received your request to cancel your 2020 reservation for check-in on (Date); your cancellation request is for a reservation which is within 16 of days from the reservation check-in date and cannot be cancelled. As a good will gesture, we would like to provide you an Interval International certificate valid until December 16, 2021 that allows you to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date. We have requested the certificate and it will be added to your Interval International account within 10 business days. 

For additional information, or when you are ready to use the certificate please contact Marriott Owner Services directly by calling 800-845-4226. They are available to assist you Monday through Friday from 9:00 am to 5:00 pm Eastern Time (ET). Unfortunately, we are unable to assist with this issue via e-mail.

We appreciate your understanding in regards to this matter. If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us via the e-mail address listed below or via our website at www.marriottvacationclub.com.
Best Regards,

Now from what I had been hearing/ reading here I was surprised that this certificate has 120 day prior booking term (I thought it would be 60 days prior) and is good until Dec 2021 (I thought it was to be used by Dec 17, 2020).
I guess it remains to be seen when the actual certificate shows up in my II account what other restrictions there might be. Has anyone already received the II Certificate yet and are there restrictions on where and dates it can be used? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

Luvtoride said:


> Hi all, I haven’t read all the 500+ posts in this topic so if this info is already posted, my apologies. I cancelled my owners week for Grande Ocean in HH for wrk starting April 12, 2020 via the online email form on Monday 3/23 and received this response last night (Friday 3/27):
> 
> 
> Dear Brian
> 
> Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacation Club regarding your 2020 usage at Marriott's Grande Ocean, deeded week.
> 
> We received your request to cancel your 2020 reservation for check-in on (Date); your cancellation request is for a reservation which is within 16 of days from the reservation check-in date and cannot be cancelled. As a good will gesture, we would like to provide you an Interval International certificate valid until December 16, 2021 that allows you to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date. We have requested the certificate and it will be added to your Interval International account within 10 business days.
> 
> For additional information, or when you are ready to use the certificate please contact Marriott Owner Services directly by calling 800-845-4226. They are available to assist you Monday through Friday from 9:00 am to 5:00 pm Eastern Time (ET). Unfortunately, we are unable to assist with this issue via e-mail.
> 
> We appreciate your understanding in regards to this matter. If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us via the e-mail address listed below or via our website at www.marriottvacationclub.com.
> Best Regards,
> 
> Now from what I had been hearing/ reading here I was surprised that this certificate has 120 day prior booking term (I thought it would be 60 days prior) and is good until Dec 2021 (I thought it was to be used by Dec 17, 2020).
> I guess it remains to be seen when the actual certificate shows up in my II account what other restrictions there might be. Has anyone already received the II Certificate yet and are there restrictions on where and dates it can be used?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully they didn't get confused with the holding account rules for the current cancelation but I suspect they did and you'll be more restricted than 120 days in advance.  I suspect it'll end up being 30 days with the II certificate but let us know when it shows up in your II account.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Wei339 said:


> I was wondering if it is possible to simply cancel my MVC owner's reservation via my Marriott Rewards account or does it have to be done with the form that was sent out to me via email by MVC.  I'm presuming that it is probably too difficult to cancel by phone.  As well, does anyone know how long it takes before my week is returned to my MVC account if I go via the form method. Thanks



Try the chat feature on the MVC site. 
I have used it twice recently with little wait- once to cancel a points resy.
The new covid-19 cancellation policy is posted on MVC.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Luvtoride said:


> We received your request to cancel your 2020 reservation for check-in on (Date); your cancellation request is for a reservation which is within 16 of days from the reservation check-in date and cannot be cancelled. As a good will gesture, we would like to provide you an Interval International certificate valid until December 16, 2021 that allows you to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date. We have requested the certificate and it will be added to your Interval International account within 10 business days.



If your usage is before 4/23/20 this is what the covid-19 cancellation policy posted on mvc says. 

*Cancelling a Reservation Made with Ownership Weeks, with Arrival Dates Through April 23, 2020: *

Receive an Interval International week that will be deposited into your Interval International account within the next 10 days for future use. The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99 and will expire on December 16, 2021. You will be able to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date.


----------



## Pamplemousse

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that if you already have an existing DC, week or II reservation, it will be honored and the resort is open to those arriving guests. Just no new reservations. All II inventory has been pulled for Marriott properties through 4/23.


Thanks! I didn’t think of it that way but of course that makes sense.


----------



## gln60

Wei339 said:


> I was wondering if it is possible to simply cancel my MVC owner's reservation via my Marriott Rewards account or does it have to be done with the form that was sent out to me via email by MVC.  I'm presuming that it is probably too difficult to cancel by phone.  As well, does anyone know how long it takes before my week is returned to my MVC account if I go via the form method. Thanks


Do it thru the Marriot Owners site...use the chat feature in the lower right hand corner..I used it twice in the last week and only had a 5 minute wait each time


----------



## hangloose

Pamplemousse said:


> If your usage is before 4/23/20 this is what the covid-19 cancellation policy posted on mvc says.
> 
> *Cancelling a Reservation Made with Ownership Weeks, with Arrival Dates Through April 23, 2020: *
> 
> Receive an Interval International week that will be deposited into your Interval International account within the next 10 days for future use. The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99 and will expire on December 16, 2021. You will be able to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date.


The updated policy above is at least a little better than original for those with travel cancelled in the next couple weeks . 120 days and through Dec 2021.  Not sure why the aren’t waving the exchange fee also for Marriott to Marriott.


----------



## grupp

Does not really do any thing for you if you don’t have an Interval account associated with that week.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

grupp said:


> Does not really do any thing for you if you don’t have an Interval account associated with that week.



Unless you want to create one for the purpose of utilizing the deposit.


----------



## DeeCee

Steve Fatula said:


> I do appreciate that you are standing up for your position. I would agree your best bet is to sell your ownership given your intense dislike. I disagree with what you are saying, however, you are most certainly entitled to your position or feelings. I do hope your husband can get back to work, there are a few (but not a ton of course) people hiring in various parts of the country, perhaps not as good jobs though. It is indeed a stressful time for the vast majority of people. I see my neighbor taking steps to cut back, I am sure that's not unusual at this point. I do wish you well!



Thank you, I wish you and yours well too.
Unfortunately looking for a job and going out into the world here in NY right now is truly equivalent to risking your health, if not your life, with us being the epicenter of the virus . Our thoughts and prayers are with every single person on the planet, most especially our health care workers, first responders and grocery store workers. They are truly on the front lines risking their own well being as well as the families they live with.

I, for one, vented, and then stopped thinking about Marriott, it's poor handling of their members, and even the lack of income. My concerns are (and have always been as previously stated) the health of my family, my over 60 husband (who has asthma), and the rest of the world. Most especially those who are losing their lives and their loved ones to this pandemic.

I pray every night that the other states of our great country DO NOT find themselves in the same situation as NY. 
That said, getting out of a timeshare I tried and found out how much I dislike is nothing in comparison to what's going on in the world and our anxieties about it.

Stay home, stop the spread, save lives.

Wishing all of you health and safety.

Dee


----------



## ruhskis9713

n777lt said:


> We're supposed to go to PHX end of April and have the Travelex policy.  I'll wait a few weeks to see what's happening with travel bans - we've had school closings here in Chicago, and the U of Chicago is limiting gatherings to 25 (which cancels a bunch of cultural and sports events), Harvard is going to online-only classes after Spring Break, and conferences are being cancelled right and left, so other limitations are within the realm of possibility.  I think an all-out travel lockdown is unlikely (for political reasons if nothing else, but I'll probably check with the insurance company closer to our scheduled date and consider the option of a health-related claim because my husband's health puts him in the high-risk category. I don't think rescheduling voluntarily now is a good play - too many people will be trying that and competition later within the 60 day limit will be intense.


----------



## ruhskis9713

A word of warning to those who have purchased Travelex Insurance through Marriott Vacation Club:

We had travel insurance that we purchased on March 12 because we had reservations at MVC Shadow Ridge beginning March 19 and at Kauai Beach Club.  On March 17 I had a CT scan that was a follow up to an earlier Feb Xray which was clear.  The CT scan showed "cracked glass shadows" on my lungs that were indicative of pneumonia not detected by the earlier X-ray  My treating physician wrote a letter describing my condition and stating that I should not travel and must quarantine to avoid being exposed to the COVID virus. I submitted my claim to Travelex immediately and was told that it wouldn't be processed for 4-6 weeks.  I was also informed that IN ORDER TO FILE A CLAIM, WE COULD NOT CANCEL OUR RESERVATIONS.  This put us in a Catch-22 position.  If we kept the reservations, we would forfeit our points (over 6000 in total) and IF OUR CLAIM WAS APPROVED, we would get back the amount of the maintenance fees represented by our points.  If we cancelled the reservations, we would get the points placed in a holding account but they must be used before the end of 2020 and could be booked more than 120 days out.  This is probably a better vallue than  a monetary settlement, but there is no certainty that our claim would be approved, even though the pneumonia was not detected until AFTER we purchased the insurance.  IT IS RIDICULOUS AND UNFAIR FOR MARRIOTT TO PUT IT'S LOYAL OWNERS IN THIS POSITION.  I see no reason that we should be prohibited from cancelling our reservations and waiting until the claim is resolved in our favor to take the points away from us.  In no event shoud we have been entitled to BOTH a monetary settlement AND the retention our our points, but there is no reason this can't be resolved AFTER the insurance claim is either approved or denied.

Just a warning to those who purchase travel insurance from Marriott.  You might find yourself in the same bind.  We certainly will never buy insurance through Marriott after this unpleasant experience.  

I would love to know if other Marriott owners were placed in this same position.


----------



## Fasttr

^^^  If you do cancel, your holding account points would actually now not expire until 12/31/21 due to an updated Covid-19 policy change recently.


----------



## kds4

ruhskis9713 said:


> A word of warning to those who have purchased Travelex Insurance through Marriott Vacation Club:
> 
> We had travel insurance that we purchased on March 12 because we had reservations at MVC Shadow Ridge beginning March 19 and at Kauai Beach Club.  On March 17 I had a CT scan that was a follow up to an earlier Feb Xray which was clear.  The CT scan showed "cracked glass shadows" on my lungs that were indicative of pneumonia not detected by the earlier X-ray  My treating physician wrote a letter describing my condition and stating that I should not travel and must quarantine to avoid being exposed to the COVID virus. I submitted my claim to Travelex immediately and was told that it wouldn't be processed for 4-6 weeks.  I was also informed that IN ORDER TO FILE A CLAIM, WE COULD NOT CANCEL OUR RESERVATIONS.  This put us in a Catch-22 position.  If we kept the reservations, we would forfeit our points (over 6000 in total) and IF OUR CLAIM WAS APPROVED, we would get back the amount of the maintenance fees represented by our points.  If we cancelled the reservations, we would get the points placed in a holding account but they must be used before the end of 2020 and could be booked more than 120 days out.  This is probably a better vallue than  a monetary settlement, but there is no certainty that our claim would be approved, even though the pneumonia was not detected until AFTER we purchased the insurance.  IT IS RIDICULOUS AND UNFAIR FOR MARRIOTT TO PUT IT'S LOYAL OWNERS IN THIS POSITION.  I see no reason that we should be prohibited from cancelling our reservations and waiting until the claim is resolved in our favor to take the points away from us.  In no event shoud we have been entitled to BOTH a monetary settlement AND the retention our our points, but there is no reason this can't be resolved AFTER the insurance claim is either approved or denied.
> 
> Just a warning to those who purchase travel insurance from Marriott.  You might find yourself in the same bind.  We certainly will never buy insurance through Marriott after this unpleasant experience.
> 
> I would love to know if other Marriott owners were placed in this same position.



I would definitely cancel the reservation and receive the points back in the holding account (with the 120 day reservation window and expiration on 12/31/21). As far as not being able to cancel the reservation before having your claim adjudicated, that may be a Travelex requirement (not Marriott). As an insurance company, I would not be willing to pay a claim to someone who had already cancelled the reservation (that was the basis for their claim) and been compensated by the entity behind the reservation (in this case Marriott - by restoring your points to you even with the restrictions imposed). If I were to pay that claim, the insured would have effectively 'double-claimed' by getting both the reservation points back as well as MF reimbursement for the points that were supposedly 'lost' but really weren't because you got them back in your account when you cancelled the reservation. I don't see this requirement of either/or as being unfair. You have a choice, but there is a risk to depending on the insurance to pay off. If it doesn't, you're out the MFs and the points. I would take the 'bird in the hand' that guarantees I don't lose any points.


----------



## hangloose

grupp said:


> Does not really do any thing for you if you don’t have an Interval account associated with that week.



I had to pay $99 to re-activate my prior personal II account...and add the resorts at the same time (no cost).   

If you don't have a personal II account, you would need to pay to create one and then add your resorts.  Takes a few days as Marriott has to confirm the resort ownership.


----------



## MALC9990

On Thursday last I cancelled a three week vacation. It was 3 weeks at a home resort using my weeks. The agent was very helpful and efficient. I was well within the 61 day cancellation deadline. The cancellation emails arrived almost immediately. The reservations show up as cancelled on my Bonvoy account. However in my MVC account the reservations are still booked.

How long do I need to wait to see these weeks return to my account so I can look at rebooking?

I guess I may need to call again on Monday.


----------



## dioxide45

MALC9990 said:


> On Thursday last I cancelled a three week vacation. It was 3 weeks at a home resort using my weeks. The agent was very helpful and efficient. I was well within the 61 day cancellation deadline. The cancellation emails arrived almost immediately. The reservations show up as cancelled on my Bonvoy account. However in my MVC account the reservations are still booked.
> 
> How long do I need to wait to see these weeks return to my account so I can look at rebooking?
> 
> I guess I may need to call again on Monday.


They allowed you to cancel the weeks bookings inside of 60 days to be able to book again. They didn't force the special II certificates on you?


----------



## hangloose

Wei339 said:


> I was wondering if it is possible to simply cancel my MVC owner's reservation via my Marriott Rewards account or does it have to be done with the form that was sent out to me via email by MVC.  I'm presuming that it is probably too difficult to cancel by phone.  As well, does anyone know how long it takes before my week is returned to my MVC account if I go via the form method. Thanks



I also wonder about cancelling the reservation via Marriott.com.  Does that eventually downstream link into the MVC system?


----------



## bazzap

dioxide45 said:


> They allowed you to cancel the weeks bookings inside of 60 days to be able to book again. They didn't force the special II certificates on you?


No, both Malcolm and I cancelled our bookings before the 60 day deadline
I am sure that when he said “well within” this meant “well before”, as we both cancelled June/July bookings.


----------



## Fasttr

hangloose said:


> I also wonder about cancelling the reservation via Marriott.com.  Does that eventually downstream link into the MVC system?


Last time I tried, after you hit cancel, it just tells you you have to call MVC to do so.


----------



## MALC9990

No, I cancelled at 79 days. So I was outside the 61 day dead line by over 2 weeks. Apologies for my unclear post.


----------



## dioxide45

MALC9990 said:


> No, I cancelled at 79 days. So I was outside the 61 day dead line by over 2 weeks. Apologies for my unclear post.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## seema

I cancelled 2 nights in Phoenix (Marriott Canyon Villas) - it was booked for last week through Destination points. I cancelled one week earlier.

I got my points back - I will be able to use them through to the end of next year.


----------



## seema

I have booked one week at Maui (L and N Towers) for second week in Oct.

It is too early to cancel right now- but how far back can I cancel and get full use of my points?


----------



## Pamplemousse

seema said:


> I have booked one week at Maui (L and N Towers) for second week in Oct.
> 
> It is too early to cancel right now- but how far back can I cancel and get full use of my points?


More than 60 days.


----------



## Fasttr

seema said:


> I have booked one week at Maui (L and N Towers) for second week in Oct.
> 
> It is too early to cancel right now- but how far back can I cancel and get full use of my points?





Pamplemousse said:


> More than 60 days.


But unless you plan to reuse them before the end of your current use year (assuming you used current use year points) make sure you are aware of your banking deadline as well.


----------



## hangloose

Pamplemousse said:


> If your usage is before 4/23/20 this is what the covid-19 cancellation policy posted on mvc says.
> 
> *Cancelling a Reservation Made with Ownership Weeks, with Arrival Dates Through April 23, 2020: *
> 
> Receive an Interval International week that will be deposited into your Interval International account within the next 10 days for future use. The Interval International week will have a reduced exchange rate of $99 and will expire on December 16, 2021. You will be able to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date.


What is the proper way to take advantage of this?

1.  Cancel with MVC and let them deposit the II week? 
or 
2.  Deposit with II directly?

I assume both end with the same result?


----------



## dioxide45

hangloose said:


> What is the proper way to take advantage of this?
> 
> 1.  Cancel with MVC and let them deposit the II week?
> or
> 2.  Deposit with II directly?
> 
> I assume both end with the same result?


I don't think you can even deposit a week in to II that is before 4/23. The only option is to call.


----------



## Pamplemousse

hangloose said:


> What is the proper way to take advantage of this?
> 
> 1.  Cancel with MVC and let them deposit the II week?
> or
> 2.  Deposit with II directly?
> 
> I assume both end with the same result?


You need to contact MVC.
I was able to do mine by chat- it was a short wait.
Or call MVC.
I agree with dioxide that you can’t deposit into II yourself. Others have posted II is not accepting Marriott deposits within 30 days.  
This special cancellation MVC is offering is not the same rules as II has for late deposit.


----------



## hulachic

Long-time lurker here, finally created a log-in today.  I've been following all the various threads pertaining to Marriott, Hawaii and the coronavirus over the past couple weeks plus checking the vacation club site for updates.  My husband and I are MOC owners (EOYE) and booked our trip to go mid-May a year ago but it appears a pretty safe bet it won't be happening.  We are platinum II members and have used them numerous times for getaways over the years but that has been our only dealing with them.  We have always used our week at our home resort because we love Maui.  We are in the 59 to 14 day window and we're trying to figure out the best course of action.  Currently we'd have a late deposit into II good for 2 years from our check-out date with a 60 day window to look at.  If MVC extends out the April 23rd date of reservations for our time-frame it appears we would have a week good only until 12-16-21, pay a $99 exchange fee even though we are II members, and have a 120 day window.  Don't know if they will extend it out but looking for opinions on if anyone considers the second potential option better because of the 120 day window even with the $99 fee and less time to use it.  We have never dealt with this before so not sure what we can expect to find in a 60 day window (I'm guessing our home resort is off the table in either scenario but honestly have no idea).  Lots of knowledgeable folks on here so what do you think, cancel now or wait?


----------



## amy241

hulachic said:


> Long-time lurker here, finally created a log-in today.  I've been following all the various threads pertaining to Marriott, Hawaii and the coronavirus over the past couple weeks plus checking the vacation club site for updates.  My husband and I are MOC owners (EOYE) and booked our trip to go mid-May a year ago but it appears a pretty safe bet it won't be happening.  We are platinum II members and have used them numerous times for getaways over the years but that has been our only dealing with them.  We have always used our week at our home resort because we love Maui.  We are in the 59 to 14 day window and we're trying to figure out the best course of action.  Currently we'd have a late deposit into II good for 2 years from our check-out date with a 60 day window to look at.  If MVC extends out the April 23rd date of reservations for our time-frame it appears we would have a week good only until 12-16-21, pay a $99 exchange fee even though we are II members, and have a 120 day window.  Don't know if they will extend it out but looking for opinions on if anyone considers the second potential option better because of the 120 day window even with the $99 fee and less time to use it.  We have never dealt with this before so not sure what we can expect to find in a 60 day window (I'm guessing our home resort is off the table in either scenario but honestly have no idea).  Lots of knowledgeable folks on here so what do you think, cancel now or wait?



We had our home week booked in Hawaii at MKO arriving May 2nd and we did the flex deposit into II. I would be surprised if they suddenly offer a different option as many people will be upset that the rules suddenly changed midstream.


----------



## jbeachlvr

hangloose said:


> What is the proper way to take advantage of this?
> 
> 1. Cancel with MVC and let them deposit the II week?
> or
> 2. Deposit with II directly?
> 
> I assume both end with the same result?



I completed the online form on MVC owner site 10 days ago. My check-in date was supposed to be today. Marriott Owner Services sent me an email on Saturday. (apologize if this is listed on thread elsewhere— I only read the last few posts)

Here’s what some of email says:

“ As a good will gesture, we would like to provide you an Interval International certificate valid until December 16, 2021 that allows you to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date. We have requested the certificate and it will be added to your Interval International account within 10 business days. 

For additional information, or when you are ready to use the certificate please contact Marriott Owner Services directly by calling 800-845-4226. “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hulachic

amy241 said:


> We had our home week booked in Hawaii at MKO arriving May 2nd and we did the flex deposit into II. I would be surprised if they suddenly offer a different option as many people will be upset that the rules suddenly changed midstream.


If things continue on as they are or get worse MVC may extend out the timeframe they are automatically cancelling bookings (currently thru 4/23).  We're just wondering if we should wait to see if that happens if there is more benefit to having a 120 day window but having to pay the $99 fee and having to use it by next December vs. what we would get right now which is 2 years to use it and a 60 day window.  Obviously, we don't know if MVC will decide to cancel May bookings but just looking for opinions on which of the two situations is better.  If what we would get now is better we want to do it before they decide to automatically cancel bookings into May and we are stuck with a worse option.  Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## hangloose

jbeachlvr said:


> I completed the online form on MVC owner site 10 days ago. My check-in date was supposed to be today. Marriott Owner Services sent me an email on Saturday. (apologize if this is listed on thread elsewhere— I only read the last few posts)
> 
> Here’s what some of email says:
> “ As a good will gesture, we would like to provide you an Interval International certificate valid until December 16, 2021 that allows you to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date. We have requested the certificate and it will be added to your Interval International account within 10 business days.
> 
> For additional information, or when you are ready to use the certificate please contact Marriott Owner Services directly by calling 800-845-4226. “



Yesterday, I used MVC chat to cancel my two early April Hawaii deeded weeks reservations at around 10am EST.   The chat agent was available within 1 min, which was surprising.  It took them about 20 mins to complete the cancelation of both.    Not bad.  Service was good.

Beyond the chat transcript history, there is no real audit trail.  I have not yet seen a cancel email, my MVC account doesn't show cancelation, and my II account doesn't show any certificate/deposit either.   I assume all will happen in a few days?   

Meanwhile, one of the resorts contacted me last night via email/phone to confirm my arrival.  I would hope MVC chat cancelation would process in the system and then update the cancelation to the resorts.  Appears to be delayed though.   Gut says....regardless....result will be the same (MVC res cancel, II cert provided).  Thoughts?


----------



## pianodinosaur

canceled my May reservation at MVC Ocean Pointe for May 22, 2020.  Eplus would only permit a 59 day flexchange as I was within 60 days of my trip.  I rescheduled for Marriott Canyon Villas for July, 19, 2020.   I put in a request to a United to give me a refund for my trip to Florida.


----------



## hcarman

Did anyone have their owner destination club points reservation cancelled without any notice?  My Mom contacted Desert Springs last week and was told they still had most amenities open.  She was likely not going to risk travel but was waiting a few days longer.  Today she looked on her online site and her reservation was no longer there?  No warning.  This was for next week.  In looking at MVCI it now appears that resort isn’t accepting new guests?  They may have people showing up expecting them to be open as online reps are still indicating US Resorts are open to owners and Interval?  Just curious and surprised she got no notice whatsoever.


----------



## Lydlady

hangloose said:


> Yesterday, I used MVC chat to cancel my two early April Hawaii deeded weeks reservations at around 10am EST.   The chat agent was available within 1 min, which was surprising.  It took them about 20 mins to complete the cancelation of both.    Not bad.  Service was good.
> 
> Beyond the chat transcript history, there is no real audit trail.  I have not yet seen a cancel email, my MVC account doesn't show cancelation, and my II account doesn't show any certificate/deposit either.   I assume all will happen in a few days?
> 
> Meanwhile, one of the resorts contacted me last night via email/phone to confirm my arrival.  I would hope MVC chat cancelation would process in the system and then update the cancelation to the resorts.  Appears to be delayed though.   Gut says....regardless....result will be the same (MVC res cancel, II cert provided).  Thoughts?



I canceled a week back around March 19th and the certificate/deposit still hasn’t shown up. I assume they are way behind.


----------



## hcarman

Just as an FYI for anyone planning on still traveling for their owner's week.  We were still back and forth on what to do with Mom's reservation and just happened to go online to Mom's account to find out her reservation at Desert Springs had been cancelled without any notification to her. In fact, she had checked in just last week.  In live chat with MVCI they didn't know why it happened and said it was the resort that did it.  Told me to call resort and find out.  Front desk didn't know what happened either as they were still open for business for owners.  She told me they were only cancelling if owner wanted to cancel.  However, in checking with management the front desk then discovered that they were in fact cancelling but didn't know why we were not notified.  They said corporate made the decision? Yet corporate said the resort made the decision.  The upshot is there is a lot of miscommunication so I would double, triple check your reservation with the resort before you go - and ask for a manager to confirm because even the front desk doesn't have the most up to date information.  Had we gone we may have been standing in the street with no place to stay after being forced to check out of the first two nights of San Diego vacation club (no extensions).  I guess this made up our mind for sure - better safe than sorry.


----------



## dioxide45

hcarman said:


> Just as an FYI for anyone planning on still traveling for their owner's week.  We were still back and forth on what to do with Mom's reservation and just happened to go online to Mom's account to find out her reservation at Desert Springs had been cancelled without any notification to her. In fact, she had checked in just last week.  In live chat with MVCI they didn't know why it happened and said it was the resort that did it.  Told me to call resort and find out.  Front desk didn't know what happened either as they were still open for business for owners.  She told me they were only cancelling if owner wanted to cancel.  However, in checking with management the front desk then discovered that they were in fact cancelling but didn't know why we were not notified.  They said corporate made the decision? Yet corporate said the resort made the decision.  The upshot is there is a lot of miscommunication so I would double, triple check your reservation with the resort before you go - and ask for a manager to confirm because even the front desk doesn't have the most up to date information.  Had we gone we may have been standing in the street with no place to stay after being forced to check out of the first two nights of San Diego vacation club (no extensions).  I guess this made up our mind for sure - better safe than sorry.


Per https://hub.vacationclub.com/resort-updates/
*Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas*
_Palm Desert, California, USA
*Resort Status:* Temporarily closed to new arrivals (tentatively reopening Friday, April 24th – subject to change).

*For Official State and Local Information*: https://covid19.ca.gov/ and https://www.cityofpalmdesert.org/our-city/coronavirus-covid-19.
Last modified: March 30, 2020_


----------



## seema

Has MVCI made a similar policy that Westgate announced yesterday. All Westgate reservations booked through June 26 can be cancelled and re-booked (for a later date in 2020) free of charge.


----------



## dioxide45

seema said:


> Has MVCI made a similar policy that Westgate announced yesterday. All Westgate reservations booked through June 26 can be cancelled and re-booked (for a later date in 2020) free of charge.


I am not aware of one. Kudos to Westgate. For once. The challenge though is a lot of people will be disappointed with inventory that is available since much of it is probably already booked. Those prime weeks aren't available anymore. So I suspect each companies policies have their pros and cons. Neither is ideal.


----------



## Dean

seema said:


> Has MVCI made a similar policy that Westgate announced yesterday. All Westgate reservations booked through June 26 can be cancelled and re-booked (for a later date in 2020) free of charge.


I'm not that familiar with the functioning of Westgate but that option would be problematic for weeks owners with Marriott because of the season aspect of the ownership.  I'm not sure legally they could cross over seasons with such a plan.


----------



## dioxide45

Also, for Westgate, this probably only applies to those that bought direct. Not for resale owners.


----------



## dickgregory

Does anyone know the exact restrictions on the week deposited by Marriott to Interval International. MVCI website says if check-in is on or before May 14, 2020 they will provide an exchange week good until Dec. 14, 2021 that can be exchanged 120 days in advance.  I am 31 days from check-in with a Hawaii week.  Am I better to deposit it directly with Interval? Or should I accept the Marriott certificate? I want to use my exchange week to reserve future dates in Hawaii.


----------



## dioxide45

dickgregory said:


> Does anyone know the exact restrictions on the week deposited by Marriott to Interval International. MVCI website says if check-in is on or before May 14, 2020 they will provide an exchange week good until Dec. 14, 2021 that can be exchanged 120 days in advance.  I am 31 days from check-in with a Hawaii week.  Am I better to deposit it directly with Interval? Or should I accept the Marriott certificate? I want to use my exchange week to reserve future dates in Hawaii.


I don't think you can deposit it directly with II since your checkin is before May 14th. Marriott will have to issue you a special exchange certificate. SO I think you have to call Marriott. I suspect it is doubtful it will be able to trade for Hawaii. It may have certain restrictions that exclude Hawaii. Someone with more knowledge of this specific certificate should be able to answer that.


----------



## dickgregory

Someone said in an earlier reply that we can still deposit with Interval if it’s at least 30 days prior to check-in.  Tomorrow is my last day if this is true.


----------



## tomvc

I can see Marriott's in Hawaii in May, but not June.  Below are the AC restrictions.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

All confirmations are made on a space available basis and no guarantee is made that any specific request can be confirmed. The redemption of the Accommodation Certificate is subject to certain terms and conditions. A redemption fee will be required.

This Certificate cannot be combined nor used in conjunction with any other certificate or fee waiver certificate.

All other terms and conditions of individual membership, exchange and flex change must be adhered to.

This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date DECEMBER 24, 2020.

Certificate not valid for 18DEC to 31DEC travel dates.

Certificate not valid for 01JAN to 06APR travel dates.

Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast From:01MAY To:31DEC,Florida, Upper Keys,Florida, Lower Keys,Florida, Key West,Florida, Tampa Bay,California, Kirkwood,California, Southern Coast,California, Big Bear Lake,California, San Diego Area,California, Northern National Forests,California, Napa Valley,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Franz Klammer Lodge,Four Seasons Residence Club Punta Mita,Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara,Four Seasons Residence Club Scottsdale,

This certificate has no cash value.


----------



## dickgregory

The MVCI website states that travel must be completed by Dec 14, 2021.  That is not the same date as the one you are showing. Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## tomvc

My replacement AC was for a cancelled Interval exchange.


----------



## dickgregory

Thanks for clarifying.  This is likely different than a new exchange deposit.  I don’t see anything on Interval’s website saying they won’t accept my exchange deposit.


----------



## dioxide45

dickgregory said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  This is likely different than a new exchange deposit.  I don’t see anything on Interval’s website saying they won’t accept my exchange deposit.


The problem is that a regular deposit will give you an exchange week that is only good for exchanges within 59 days of travel where the special deposit certificate is good for exchanges within 120 days of travel. But likely with more restrictions.


----------



## Lydlady

dickgregory said:


> The MVCI website states that travel must be completed by Dec 14, 2021.  That is not the same date as the one you are showing. Can anyone clarify this?



I think this expiration date is for an MVC owner’s week. And like tomvc said, the replacement AC is for a canceled Interval exchange and the AC expires December 2020.


----------



## dickgregory

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that a regular deposit will give you an exchange week that is only good for exchanges within 59 days of travel where the special deposit certificate is good for exchanges within 120 days of travel. But likely with more restrictions.



I can live with the 59 day restriction, but not with limits on my preferred destinations. MVCI posts the 120 exchange window on their website which seems like a great benefit. But isn’t it interesting that they don’t provide a pop-up window with the restriction details. Is that such a hard thing to do?

I’ll bet a lot of owner’s will be shocked to find the destinations are restricted on the AC provided by Marriott. Do you think this is a good business practice by Marriott?


----------



## csalter2

dickgregory said:


> I can live with the 59 day restriction, but not with limits on my preferred destinations. MVCI posts the 120 exchange window on their website which seems like a great benefit. But isn’t it interesting that they don’t provide a pop-up window with the restriction details. Is that such a hard thing to do?
> 
> I’ll bet a lot of owner’s will be shocked to find the destinations are restricted on the AC provided by Marriott. Do you think this is a good business practice by Marriott?



Maybe not, but it is the responsibility of the purchaser to do their due diligence for themselves to read or have fine print read. That is their responsibility to themselves.


----------



## Dean

dickgregory said:


> I can live with the 59 day restriction, but not with limits on my preferred destinations. MVCI posts the 120 exchange window on their website which seems like a great benefit. But isn’t it interesting that they don’t provide a pop-up window with the restriction details. Is that such a hard thing to do?
> 
> I’ll bet a lot of owner’s will be shocked to find the destinations are restricted on the AC provided by Marriott. Do you think this is a good business practice by Marriott?


I don't think it's necessarily a MVC restriction but rather an II restriction.  It might be affected by the MVC, II agreement which MVC would have participated in originally.  This is c/w the usual restrictions II imposes for restricted deposits but there are more than one set of restrictions.  I've never seen a composite of the different types of restrictions whether it be short notice deposits or accommodation certificates.


----------



## dickgregory

jbeachlvr said:


> I completed the online form on MVC owner site 10 days ago. My check-in date was supposed to be today. Marriott Owner Services sent me an email on Saturday. (apologize if this is listed on thread elsewhere— I only read the last few posts)
> 
> Here’s what some of email says:
> 
> “ As a good will gesture, we would like to provide you an Interval International certificate valid until December 16, 2021 that allows you to check availability up to 120 days prior to your desired travel date. We have requested the certificate and it will be added to your Interval International account within 10 business days.
> 
> For additional information, or when you are ready to use the certificate please contact Marriott Owner Services directly by calling 800-845-4226. “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you receive the certificate from Marriott yet?  Are there any other restrictions? I am concerned they may be blocking certain dates or destinations.


----------



## Pamplemousse

dickgregory said:


> Did you receive the certificate from Marriott yet?  Are there any other restrictions? I am concerned they may be blocking certain dates or destinations.



just a couple of comments about II and your choice to deposit your week vs take the MVC deposit-

Late deposits on II have decreased trading power- so if you are thinking your week is more powerful than what mvc gives you that might not matter or matter much.

Remember that what you want must be sitting there in inventory available in order for you to exchange into- you can’t request. So looking at the restrictions posted it would typically be difficult to get those anyway. The is not much Hawaii or keys  sitting around - especially at 60 days- regardless of the trading power value of your week.

There was a report on II board about II not accepting individual’s marriott deposits for a certain amount of time- I’m sorry that I don’t remember the details- but you might want to check in with II to see if you even have that option.


----------



## dickgregory

Pamplemousse said:


> just a couple of comments about II and your choice to deposit your week vs take the MVC deposit-
> 
> Late deposits on II have decreased trading power- so if you are thinking your week is more powerful than what mvc gives you that might not matter or matter much.
> 
> Remember that what you want must be sitting there in inventory available in order for you to exchange into- you can’t request. So looking at the restrictions posted it would typically be difficult to get those anyway. The is not much Hawaii or keys  sitting around - especially at 60 days- regardless of the trading power value of your week.
> 
> There was a report on II board about II not accepting individual’s marriott deposits for a certain amount of time- I’m sorry that I don’t remember the details- but you might want to check in with II to see if you even have that option.



Here is the only COVID-19 Update I could find on Interval International's website.  The Interval's agents I've spoken with the past week have indicated a "late deposit" can be made 14 - 59 days before scheduled check-in date.  I spoke with a Marriott Vacation Club advisor this morning.  She told me Intervals is accepting no owner deposits for check-in prior to May 15,2020.  There is nothing in Interval's update regarding new restrictions on owner deposits.  There is nothing I could find on MVC's website that gives details on blackouts or month/destination restrictions relating to the Certificate they are offering for owner cancellations.

*Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update*
This is certainly a challenging time for all of us, and we are closely monitoring the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and its impact on our affiliated resorts and your vacations. Because we’re all in this together, we have temporarily updated our cancellation policy below for exchanges and Getaways. We also want to keep you abreast of the latest information, so we have published a *list of resorts that have closed* to ensure the safety of their guests and employees. Additionally, some of our resort partners have shared *important information on the operating status of their properties*. We will continue to update these resources as we receive new information. We are thinking of you — please stay safe.

*Updated Cancellation Policy (as of April 7, 2020)*

If you purchased Trip Protection for your exchange or Getaway booking, you should contact Allianz Global Assistance at 1-800-419-7642 to discuss your options. Please note, Allianz Global Assistance is experiencing extremely high call volume. Unless you are having a travel emergency, please wait to contact them if you are not traveling in the next 72 hours, so they can assist those in need of immediate assistance.

If you have not purchased travel insurance, or if your reason for cancellation is not covered by insurance, please read below for temporary adjustments that we have made to our cancellation policies to provide you with peace of mind during this unprecedented time. We will continue to monitor the situation and will make any necessary changes based on the circumstances.

*EXCHANGES:*

  • For all exchanges with check-in dates through May 31, 2020, members may change their destination and/or travel date without incurring an additional exchange fee. Travel must be completed by December 24, 2020. If you prefer more time to travel, we can provide you with our standard fee-based replacement-week certificate, which is good for one year.

  • For all exchanges with a check-in date after May 31, 2020, our standard exchange cancellation policies apply. We commit that we will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as necessary.

  • Members who make exchanges between March 14, 2020, and May 31, 2020, will have the option to retrade to another available destination and/or date if your plans change — without incurring an additional exchange fee.

*GETAWAYS: *

  • For Getaways cancelled with check-in dates through May 31, 2020, you will have the option to apply the amount paid toward a future Getaway. If you are unable to identify your travel destination/date at the time of cancellation, you will be provided with a no-fee replacement-week certificate for which travel must be completed by December 24, 2020.

  • For any cancellation of a Getaway that is booked between March 14, 2020, and May 31, 2020, you will have the option to apply the amount paid toward a future Getaway.

*CRUISES:*

  • Members who book a cruise through Interval Travel will follow the policies of each individual cruise line. Please call Interval Travel, and we will inform you of your options and facilitate your cancellation for you.

We encourage you to visit *Community* to communicate with your fellow members and stay abreast of any future policy updates.

We value your membership and appreciate your patience and understanding. We are committed to supporting you in this time of uncertainty — and providing you with wonderful vacation memories in the future.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Hi dickgregory,
Yes that must be what I read that II is not accepting owner Marriott deposits before 5/15.
So if your check in is before 5/15 you will need to take the MVC deposit into II.
Seems like Marriott just wants to handle it that way rather than have owners deposit weeks into II that no one will use.


----------



## dickgregory

Pamplemousse said:


> Hi dickgregory,
> Yes that must be what I read that II is not accepting owner Marriott deposits before 5/15.
> So if your check in is before 5/15 you will need to take the MVC deposit into II.



Interval's COVID-19 update makes no reference to "new" owner deposits.  Their reference is to previous "exchanges" and what you can do with them.


----------



## Pamplemousse

dickgregory said:


> Interval's COVID-19 update makes no reference to "new" owner deposits.  Their reference is to previous "exchanges" and what you can do with them.


I’m losing track of what we are discussing here?
Are you saying you are unhappy that the II policy doesn’t specifically say you can’t do a late deposit of your MVC week if it takes place prior to 5/15?  II deals will so many different brands and resorts and they all have their own rules. It’s not uncommon that they don’t detail the specifics of each one.
MVC resorts are not accepting new reservations right now so it makes sense that II doesn’t want you to deposit in a u it that won’t be used.
I’ll add again that I think MVC is offering a good deal- they are giving you a replacement for a week of yours that no one will use and they are doubling your booking period.  Those with II exchange replacement weeks will be limited to 60 day advance so you will have an advantage booking at 120 days.  I’m surprised the MVC advisor you spoke to this morning couldn’t tell you if there were restrictions on the deposit they will make for you.
Good luck, stay well.


----------



## dickgregory

Pamplemousse said:


> I’m losing track of what we are discussing here?
> Are you saying you are unhappy that the II policy doesn’t specifically say you can’t do a late deposit of your MVC week if it takes place prior to 5/15?  II deals will so many different brands and resorts and they all have their own rules. It’s not uncommon that they don’t detail the specifics of each one.
> If I’m reading you right what you have right now is an owners reservation with MVC so MVC is who you need to deal with.
> I’ll add again that I think MVC is offering a good deal- they are giving you a replacement for a week of yours that no one will use and they are doubling your booking period.  Those with II exchange replacement weeks will be limited to 60 day advance so you will have an advantage booking at 120 days.  I’m surprised the MVC advisor you spoke to this morning couldn’t tell you if there were restrictions on the deposit they will make for you.
> Good luck, stay well.



Yes, I was not only surprised the agent could NOT tell me the restrictions on the MVC certificate but also that MVC does NOT show the restriction detail for the Certificate on their website.  Most companies provide a pop-up icon you click on to show these kind of details.  It's such a simple thing to do unless you don't want people to know the details.  Working in the blind here!

A prior post on this thread said the Accommodation Certificate is restricted to exclude many popular destinations including Hawaii, much of Florida, California and other popular areas.  The thread also indicated many blackout dates.  If this is an accurate description of the new MVC certificate, I don't want it.  If I could still make a new deposit into Interval it would not have this restriction on destinations and dates.  The only restriction would be that it cannot be exchanged for check-in more than 59 days beyond the date of exchange.  I thought I had up until 14 days prior to my currently scheduled check-in to do my due diligence to get all the facts straight.  However, another posting on this thread stated Interval changed their requirement to 30 days from 14 days.  I'm exactly 30 days away from check-in.  Another option is to do nothing and hope Hawaii is open for travel on May 9th and that our Governor here in Washington doesn't extend his May 4th quarantine.  If it's not safe to travel I'm okay staying home but just need good factual information on what I can and cannot do through MVC and Interval (owned by MVC).


----------



## Lydlady

There is a lot of confusion right now with MVC deposits and Interval exchanges. I don’t know anything about MVC deposits or owner weeks. But what I do know, from personal experience, is that when you are given an AC, yes there are restrictions on where you can trade into, but I could view all the way into December.


----------



## hulachic

dickgregory said:


> Yes, I was not only surprised the agent could NOT tell me the restrictions on the MVC certificate but also that MVC does NOT show the restriction detail for the Certificate on their website.  Most companies provide a pop-up icon you click on to show these kind of details.  It's such a simple thing to do unless you don't want people to know the details.  Working in the blind here!
> 
> A prior post on this thread said the Accommodation Certificate is restricted to exclude many popular destinations including Hawaii, much of Florida, California and other popular areas.  The thread also indicated many blackout dates.  If this is an accurate description of the new MVC certificate, I don't want it.  If I could still make a new deposit into Interval it would not have this restriction on destinations and dates.  The only restriction would be that it cannot be exchanged for check-in more than 59 days beyond the date of exchange.  I thought I had up until 14 days prior to my currently scheduled check-in to do my due diligence to get all the facts straight.  However, another posting on this thread stated Interval changed their requirement to 30 days from 14 days.  I'm exactly 30 days away from check-in.  Another option is to do nothing and hope Hawaii is open for travel on May 9th and that our Governor here in Washington doesn't extend his May 4th quarantine.  If it's not safe to travel I'm okay staying home but just need good factual information on what I can and cannot do through MVC and Interval (owned by MVC).


We spoke to an II rep on Monday and she also couldn't say what if any restrictions come with the 120 day window deposit.  She said she had "heard" MVC was offering a special deal to owners with certain check in dates but she didn't know any specifics at all.  You would think reps would be given all the information needed to answer questions from MVC owners but apparently not.  She said we would need to contact MVC when we are ready to cancel and they would take care of the II deposit.  Our MOC owner week check in is just past where MVC is offering the 120 day window deposit.  Also, we wanted to confirm exchange fee for the 59 day window deposit as MVC cancellation policy doesn't mention it ($154 Marriott to Marriott or $209 for outside Marriott).

When we spoke to MVC a week ago the rep also neglected to mention anything about restrictions.  He suggested we wait until mid-month to see if they moved out the date to our week so we would get the better 120 day window deal [his opinion]. When I brought up that I'd heard there was restrictions with that he kind of skirted the issue.  He kept saying we should wait and try to get the 120 day window because we get twice the window and only a $99 exchange fee which is way better.  I never got him to confirm or deny the Hawaii, California and Florida restrictions, only that any restrictions there "might be" could change as the Covid-19 cancellation policy keeps adjusting to the conditions.  I understand your frustration.  We're right there with you as we too have been trying to get all the details that aren't listed in the policy with only limited success.


----------



## sportsfan1

Pamplemousse said:


> I’m losing track of what we are discussing here?
> Are you saying you are unhappy that the II policy doesn’t specifically say you can’t do a late deposit of your MVC week if it takes place prior to 5/15?  II deals will so many different brands and resorts and they all have their own rules. It’s not uncommon that they don’t detail the specifics of each one.
> MVC resorts are not accepting new reservations right now so it makes sense that II doesn’t want you to deposit in a u it that won’t be used.
> I’ll add again that I think MVC is offering a good deal- they are giving you a replacement for a week of yours that no one will use and they are doubling your booking period.  Those with II exchange replacement weeks will be limited to 60 day advance so you will have an advantage booking at 120 days.  I’m surprised the MVC advisor you spoke to this morning couldn’t tell you if there were restrictions on the deposit they will make for you.
> Good luck, stay well.


So I was told by MVC to deposit my MGV early-April week to II just prior to them announcing that they will deposit with a 120-day window.  So I only have 60-day visibility.  I wonder if they will change that visibility for me given the policy change?


----------



## dioxide45

sportsfan1 said:


> So I was told by MVC to deposit my MGV early-April week to II just prior to them announcing that they will deposit with a 120-day window.  So I only have 60-day visibility.  I wonder if they will change that visibility for me given the policy change?


Probably not. Usually whatever policy in effect when you make the decision to cancel is what applies. They don't very often make policies retroactive. Kinda like the coupon saying "not valid on prior purchases"

However, you could make a new trade in side of 60 days and then ask to have that cancelled. The new cancellation certificate should have the 120 rule. However, if your week isn't enrolled, you will incur a fee. If your week is enrolled, there is never a need to cancel, just keep retrading out further. Of course, now that you have cancelled, that no longer applies.


----------



## Steve Fatula

dioxide45 said:


> Probably not. Usually whatever policy in effect when you make the decision to cancel is what applies. They don't very often make policies retroactive. Kinda like the coupon saying "not valid on prior purchases"
> 
> However, you could make a new trade in side of 60 days and then ask to have that cancelled. The new cancellation certificate should have the 120 rule. However, if your week isn't enrolled, you will incur a fee. If your week is enrolled, there is never a need to cancel, just keep retrading out further. Of course, now that you have cancelled, that no longer applies.



If you make a reservation within 60 days out and cancel it, it will get 120 days, I did that and it worked. Dioxide45 is correct.


----------



## sportsfan1

Steve Fatula said:


> If you make a reservation within 60 days out and cancel it, it will get 120 days, I did that and it worked. Dioxide45 is correct.


But then I will likely have restrictions, correct?


----------



## hangloose

Where does the MVC COVID II certificate show up in our II account?  Does it show just like a normal AC certificate?   Or under our units linked to a deposit..or?


----------



## johnf0614

Does anyone know what MVC will do for a weeks reservation, that MVC cancels?


----------



## johnf0614

Steve A said:


> Yesterday I cancelled my June 8 week at the Aruba Ocean Club and was able to deposit the week in II. Use is good until June 2022.


Are you able to set up an ongoing search?  Or only able to make reservations based on what is available.


----------



## Marco76

jfmerriman said:


> I have a very similar issue:  My home resort is MVC Aruba Surf Club, and our family was due to fly on March 28.  After the travel ban announcement from the Aruba government on March 12, I called the MVC customer service team on 3/14 and was told that since my trip was less than 14 days from check-in, my only alternative was to deposit my week with II.  This is outrageous and I said this to the service rep as well as a manager, but to no avail, they simply quote policy! I simply want to keep my week at the Surf Club, at some later date, but MVC won't accommodate my request.  Does anyone have any ideas?





jfmerriman said:


> I have a very similar issue:  My home resort is MVC Aruba Surf Club, and our family was due to fly on March 28.  After the travel ban announcement from the Aruba government on March 12, I called the MVC customer service team on 3/14 and was told that since my trip was less than 14 days from check-in, my only alternative was to deposit my week with II.  This is outrageous and I said this to the service rep as well as a manager, but to no avail, they simply quote policy! I simply want to keep my week at the Surf Club, at some later date, but MVC won't accommodate my request.  Does anyone have any ideas?


Keep posting to all social media.They are shafting all owners with lame excuses.With enough publicity they’ll never sell another time share..We should get our weeks back with no expiration.


----------



## Steve A

johnf0614 said:


> Are you able to set up an ongoing search?  Or only able to make reservations based on what is available.


Right now I’m using it to search but there‘s no rush.


----------



## Marco76

csalter2 said:


> The following is a response from Marriott to an owner who questioned Marriott’s position on handling cancellations during this crisis. I have posted the letter to Marriott and then Marriott’s response (in bold) to him. This was shared on one of the Marriott  Owner Facebook pages.
> 
> Dear Marriott Vacations Worldwide,
> 
> I have a question/recommendation?
> 
> In lieu of the #Covid19 virus break out, and the need to
> #Flattenthecurve, not spreading the virus, stay at home.
> 
> We do not wish to spread the virus to the County of Maui, that being said we do not understand why MVC have not yet waved the reservation cancel re-depositing the Destination Points into a Holding Account less than 60 days Policy?
> 
> The hard cold facts are that we have had that happen in the past and it is horrible if not impossible to recover from.
> 
> Furthermore, if thousands, tens of thousands of Marriott vacation owners are going to be canceling and re-depositing their destination points, you’re talking about multiplying tens of thousands of people trying to rebook a vacation of days, week, and weeks inside of a future 120 day window, over the phone, That’s going to be ridiculous, if not impossible!
> 
> Can I really be the only person who can foresee this?
> 
> So in closing, we are looking for guidance and direction from one of if not the largest vacation owners organizations in the world to help us not spread this virus in a time of need in assisting us protecting future vacations and not tying up the phone lines in the future as they are currently being flooded with phone calls just to cancel and no one can get through for hours if not days when the automated system does not prompt you to be called back!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation and anticipated return correspondence.
> 
> Please have a blessed day, may you and yours be safe in this time of never before seen  uncertainty.
> 
> ... we’ll see what happens, everyone else stay safe & be Blessed ✌￼￼
> 
> 
> *Thank you for reaching out to our Customer Advocacy team.
> 
> I understand your concerns in traveling at this time. We are in no way advocating that you put yourself or your family at risk to travel for vacation.
> 
> Unlike a hotel or airline, Marriott Vacation Club does not own the inventory at our resorts. While we would very much like to give everyone who has been impacted by COVID 19 unrestricted points, it is simply not an option. In order for us to do so, we would have to reduce the available options for our owners next year. One, we can’t do that, and second, I don’t think there are any owners who would be willing to give up their time to compensate another owner’s cancellation. So we are offering the most flexible option with points returned to you in a holding account. This allows you to take advantage of unused inventory that we would normally list for rent. In other words, Marriott Vacation Club is giving back the money that we normally receive to offset the expense of alternative use options so you can plan another vacation and don’t lose your points.
> 
> Ensuring you have a safe vacation is, and always will be our primary objective.
> 
> Thank you for being a valued owner. We appreciate you being part of the Marriott Vacation Club family.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marriott Vacation Club* Customer Advocacy


Received the same ”canned”response.It demonstrates not only their inability to find a proper remedy e.g.compesation,points,deferral,think outside the box etc.but their disdain and their aloofness to existing owners who will have nothing but a lousy feeling toward Marriott and it’s upper levels of management.


----------



## Nsivertsen

We are oceanfront 2bedroom owners at Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head SC for over 15 years. We were scheduled to begin our week on April 26,2020. Our contract allows us to use our week up until June, however after all of our years going there we always went in May or June.  This was the first year we were blocked out and had to pick this April date.  You need to choose your date exactly at (9:00AM on a Wed morning one year to the date of choosing, which is what I did for weeks, and nothing was available. We were looking forward to arriving there, however due to the virus we were just notified that all activities, including pools, barbeque pits restaurants cleaning service was cancelled, however the rooms remained open. This was understandable.  Marriott informed us that they could not give us another date and had to put us into Interval International(which we are members anyway) and would charge us $99.00 administrative fee.  Now I find out that Marriott didn't put us into II exchange program where I can pick another place in the future which is usually good for 2 years, they are only giving us a certificate good until Dec. 2020.Anyone knows that these certificates  aren't very good, there ok for "leftovers" and only what they offer.  You cant choose or request anything.  I pay over $1500. in Maintenance fees and am a platinum member in II. Marriott claims that the hotel is still open, but nothing else,  so I could still have gone  I am so disappointed in Marriott for not offering me another week in the future even next year.  They claim they are all booked up for the rest of this year into next year. Even if they put me into the regular exchange program with Interval  which would have given me two years to pick something.    Very upset with Marriott especially since they became Bonvoy .  They have totally forgotten how to treat their "older members"


----------



## jbeachlvr

Nsivertsen said:


> We are oceanfront 2bedroom owners at Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head SC for over 15 years. We were scheduled to begin our week on April 26,2020. Our contract allows us to use our week up until June, however after all of our years going there we always went in May or June. This was the first year we were blocked out and had to pick this April date. You need to choose your date exactly at (9:00AM on a Wed morning one year to the date of choosing, which is what I did for weeks, and nothing was available. We were looking forward to arriving there, however due to the virus we were just notified that all activities, including pools, barbeque pits restaurants cleaning service was cancelled, however the rooms remained open. This was understandable. Marriott informed us that they could not give us another date and had to put us into Interval International(which we are members anyway) and would charge us $99.00 administrative fee. Now I find out that Marriott didn't put us into II exchange program where I can pick another place in the future which is usually good for 2 years, they are only giving us a certificate good until Dec. 2020.Anyone knows that these certificates aren't very good, there ok for "leftovers" and only what they offer. You cant choose or request anything. I pay over $1500. in Maintenance fees and am a platinum member in II. Marriott claims that the hotel is still open, but nothing else, so I could still have gone I am so disappointed in Marriott for not offering me another week in the future even next year. They claim they are all booked up for the rest of this year into next year. Even if they put me into the regular exchange program with Interval which would have given me two years to pick something. Very upset with Marriott especially since they became Bonvoy . They have totally forgotten how to treat their "older members"



I too am getting the certificate deposited in II “as a goodwill gesture”, but my email from owner services says expiration to use by is 12/16/21. 
Yesterday was the deadline for “it will be deposited in your II account within 10 business days”, yet no certificate is there. We are weeks owners in Platinum season at Aruba Surf Club, which ends April 30 each year. Maybe we can use it near Denver to visit our 2 yr old grandson. That would be worth it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamplemousse

jbeachlvr said:


> I too am getting the certificate deposited in II “as a goodwill gesture”, but my email from owner services says expiration to use by is 12/16/21.
> Yesterday was the deadline for “it will be deposited in your II account within 10 business days”, yet no certificate is there. We are weeks owners in Platinum season at Aruba Surf Club, which ends April 30 each year. Maybe we can use it near Denver to visit our 2 yr old grandson. That would be worth it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you looked under exchange, my units and then over to the side there are Accomidations certificates?


----------



## tiel

Pamplemousse said:


> Have you looked under exchange, my units and then over to the side there are Accomidations certificates?



Our certificate has not been deposited, and it is well after the 10 business days.  We do have 4 Accommodation certificates in our account, but they have been there for a while, and none of them have the 2021 expiration date.  Guess a phone call will be on my list for tomorrow, just to follow up!


----------



## DeeCee

Okay,

So after my very long posts about my dislike of how Marriott has handled the cancellations due to the pandemic and lack of options to use legacy weeks in the future, forcing us to pay to join II for a certificate (not at all familiar with II, never used it), plus another $99 when we are ready to use the certificate, and of course, after paying our dues in full for the year, we have decided to check with Marriott's exit program to find out what , if anything, is offered for exiting our Gold Season week in Hilton Head.

The answer is they will offer us nothing - zero - zilch - nada.  They will pay the fees, but basically the week we paid $6000 for (we purchased direct resale through Marriott), is now, according to them - worthless. Worthless, of course, until they turn it around and either convert it into points or put it back on the direct resale list, I guess whichever makes them more money.

Result is we are going to hold it until at least next year, probably look to rent it out or give it to the kids to see if they want to use it. Unfortunate, but we made a bad decision and bought into a company that has proved to have no concern for its owners. Lesson learned, expensive lesson, but lesson learned. We'll stick with our DVC, at least Disney has a sense of decency towards it's members during a pandemic, but we're no longer faithful to the Marriott brand, timeshare, hotels or whatever. 

Good luck with cancelling your plans out there, and stay healthy and safe.

Dee


----------



## csalter2

DeeCee said:


> Okay,
> 
> So after my very long posts about my dislike of how Marriott has handled the cancellations due to the pandemic and lack of options to use legacy weeks in the future, forcing us to pay to join II for a certificate (not at all familiar with II, never used it), plus another $99 when we are ready to use the certificate, and of course, after paying our dues in full for the year, we have decided to check with Marriott's exit program to find out what , if anything, is offered for exiting our Gold Season week in Hilton Head.
> 
> The answer is they will offer us nothing - zero - zilch - nada.  They will pay the fees, but basically the week we paid $6000 for (we purchased direct resale through Marriott), is now, according to them - worthless. Worthless, of course, until they turn it around and either convert it into points or put it back on the direct resale list, I guess whichever makes them more money.
> 
> Result is we are going to hold it until at least next year, probably look to rent it out or give it to the kids to see if they want to use it. Unfortunate, but we made a bad decision and bought into a company that has proved to have no concern for its owners. Lesson learned, expensive lesson, but lesson learned. We'll stick with our DVC, at least Disney has a sense of decency towards it's members during a pandemic, but we're no longer faithful to the Marriott brand, timeshare, hotels or whatever.
> 
> Good luck with cancelling your plans out there, and stay healthy and safe.
> 
> Dee


It sounds as if you’re doing what’s best for you and your family.  I guess you can be grateful that you only invested $6000. Many others like myself have invested much more. However, I know for me personally, I enjoy my purchase and don’t feel as you about the manner in which Marriott has handled things. To each their own. Enjoy Disney!


----------



## gln60

DeeCee said:


> Okay,
> 
> So after my very long posts about my dislike of how Marriott has handled the cancellations due to the pandemic and lack of options to use legacy weeks in the future, forcing us to pay to join II for a certificate (not at all familiar with II, never used it), plus another $99 when we are ready to use the certificate, and of course, after paying our dues in full for the year, we have decided to check with Marriott's exit program to find out what , if anything, is offered for exiting our Gold Season week in Hilton Head.
> 
> The answer is they will offer us nothing - zero - zilch - nada.  They will pay the fees, but basically the week we paid $6000 for (we purchased direct resale through Marriott), is now, according to them - worthless. Worthless, of course, until they turn it around and either convert it into points or put it back on the direct resale list, I guess whichever makes them more money.
> 
> Result is we are going to hold it until at least next year, probably look to rent it out or give it to the kids to see if they want to use it. Unfortunate, but we made a bad decision and bought into a company that has proved to have no concern for its owners. Lesson learned, expensive lesson, but lesson learned. We'll stick with our DVC, at least Disney has a sense of decency towards it's members during a pandemic, but we're no longer faithful to the Marriott brand, timeshare, hotels or whatever.
> 
> Good luck with cancelling your plans out there, and stay healthy and safe.
> 
> Dee


Thank you...take care


----------



## DeeCee

csalter2 said:


> It sounds as if you’re doing what’s best for you and your family.  I guess you can be grateful that you only invested $6000. Many others like myself have invested much more. However, I know for me personally, I enjoy my purchase and don’t feel as you about the manner in which Marriott has handled things. To each their own. Enjoy Disney!



Are you a points owner or a legacy week resale owner? I think I'm just used to the service of Disney. They returned all borrowed points into their original use year with no fees (borrowed points cannot be returned as a rule), and they extended anyone who had an annual pass during their time closed, by the amount of days they remain closed. My DH doesn't have an annual pass, I do. They continue to send emails with updates and, moreso, assurances to the owners that they will be there when this is all done, ready and willing to "welcome us home".

My interactions with Marriott have been as opposite as that as it can get. From being given misinformation - any time I spoke to someone I was given different information and it took a call to a senior manager in corporate to get a direct and correct answer. My II week is still not showing up, so there's another phone call to be made.

While we really really love Surfwatch, our distaste for Marriott is still too strong to think about checking into any Marriott property right now. Time will tell I suppose.

I am happy to hear that you are happy with your ownership and use of the program. It's what should be for owners and loyal guests. I hope you continue to enjoy it in health and safety. Take care

Dee


----------



## DeeCee

Question:

My week was supposed to be deposited into II by Marriott (according the the senior manager at Marriott corporate), and it's not showing as a deposited week in II.
It shows as available with a "deposit now" button. But I was told they were depositing it for me.

I have zero experience with II since we've never used it (and never intended to). Does anyone know what this means and what I'm supposed to do now? Other than call that manager back again, anyway?

Tia
Dee


----------



## dioxide45

DeeCee said:


> Question:
> 
> My week was supposed to be deposited into II by Marriott (according the the senior manager at Marriott corporate), and it's not showing as a deposited week in II.
> It shows as available with a "deposit now" button. But I was told they were depositing it for me.
> 
> I have zero experience with II since we've never used it (and never intended to). Does anyone know what this means and what I'm supposed to do now? Other than call that manager back again, anyway?
> 
> Tia
> Dee


So you have a "My Certificates" link on the right hand side? Is it possible that it is under there?


----------



## frank808

DeeCee said:


> Are you a points owner or a legacy week resale owner? I think I'm just used to the service of Disney. They returned all borrowed points into their original use year with no fees (borrowed points cannot be returned as a rule), and they extended anyone who had an annual pass during their time closed, by the amount of days they remain closed. My DH doesn't have an annual pass, I do. They continue to send emails with updates and, moreso, assurances to the owners that they will be there when this is all done, ready and willing to "welcome us home".
> 
> My interactions with Marriott have been as opposite as that as it can get. From being given misinformation - any time I spoke to someone I was given different information and it took a call to a senior manager in corporate to get a direct and correct answer. My II week is still not showing up, so there's another phone call to be made.
> 
> While we really really love Surfwatch, our distaste for Marriott is still too strong to think about checking into any Marriott property right now. Time will tell I suppose.
> 
> I am happy to hear that you are happy with your ownership and use of the program. It's what should be for owners and loyal guests. I hope you continue to enjoy it in health and safety. Take care
> 
> Dee


As a DVC owner, it is not all that much better on the other side of the grass. I own both legacy weeks and dp points.

If you have a April UY and have used current or banked points for a trip in march 2020, you have lost all those points. No way to bank or use those points. If you have June UY you missed your banking deadline if you had a March reservation and now those points have to be used by end of May. 

I would not say DVC has handled the loss of use better than MVC.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeCee

frank808 said:


> As a DVC owner, it is not all that much better on the other side of the grass. I own both legacy weeks and dp points.
> 
> If you have a April UY and have used current or banked points for a trip in march 2020, you have lost all those points. No way to bank or use those points. If you have June UY you missed your banking deadline if you had a March reservation and now those points have to be used by end of May.
> 
> I would not say DVC has handled the loss of use better than MVC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Thanks, I was actually just on the DVC forums and caught up on that. I have never banked points in the 20 years we own, if anything, we borrow, so I didn't fall into this category and didn't even know it was happening. However, Marriott is costing me more than the dues on whatever hypothetically banked DVC points I would have had. With Marriott it's a FULL year of dues, on top of the cost of Interval membership on top of the cost of using the traded week in Interval, when and if we actually get to use it, as it only allows booking 120 days out and expires in a year. I think with DVC banked points, an owner would be losing use of that amount of points, and the prorated dues paid on that amount of points, am I correct? Either way, none of this is good.


----------



## csalter2

DeeCee said:


> Are you a points owner or a legacy week resale owner? I think I'm just used to the service of Disney. They returned all borrowed points into their original use year with no fees (borrowed points cannot be returned as a rule), and they extended anyone who had an annual pass during their time closed, by the amount of days they remain closed. My DH doesn't have an annual pass, I do. They continue to send emails with updates and, moreso, assurances to the owners that they will be there when this is all done, ready and willing to "welcome us home".
> 
> My interactions with Marriott have been as opposite as that as it can get. From being given misinformation - any time I spoke to someone I was given different information and it took a call to a senior manager in corporate to get a direct and correct answer. My II week is still not showing up, so there's another phone call to be made.
> 
> While we really really love Surfwatch, our distaste for Marriott is still too strong to think about checking into any Marriott property right now. Time will tell I suppose.
> 
> I am happy to hear that you are happy with your ownership and use of the program. It's what should be for owners and loyal guests. I hope you continue to enjoy it in health and safety. Take care
> 
> Dee



i am a legacy weeks owner and my weeks are enrolled. I was fortunate enough to be able to make a cancellation last week before the 60 day cancellation deadline. I had turned weeks into points so I was able to retrieve all of my usage No doubt this was a downer because I was looking forward to Hilton Head. I was able to retrieve all of the points and have until July 2022 to use them. However, my thoughts are that these are unprecedented times and thus all businesses are adjusting to this situation. The rules are being made and adjusted seemingly by the day. I’m an educator and see it in my work.The ability to be flexible is paramount for everyone. Everyone will be making sacrifices both voluntarily and involuntarily. I have another timeshare with Diamond Resorts. It’s a points driven timeshare and they’ve been flexible to reservations made with points too. However, again there is less flexibility with weeks.

I have had many positive experiences with Marriott to allow a once in a lifetime situation change my entire outlook upon them...


----------



## jbeachlvr

Hi. I finally SEE the Certificate in my II account. Posted below are the “details” with it. Im not certain if someone else posted theirs as I didn’t scroll back. I had posted 2-3 times over course of this thread about my communications with or from MVC, Aruba Surf Club, and owner services. I own 2Bd lockoff, Platinum week ASC not currently enrolled in DC points. 
Marriott deposited certificate:




Thanks,
Jill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianfox

It has been years since I have used Interval, and this thread talk about points, weeks, Coronavirus certificates, and is pretty confusing.

My question is straightforward:
We own several Hawaii Marriott weeks (we are weeks owners).
We have reservations starting end of June through middle of July, so these are currently > 60 days out.
If I deposit these into Interval, will there be any restrictions on us, aside from the deposits having less trade power than a week that is 1 year out?
And me depositing myself into II is the proper technique, correct?  I don't do it from Marriott side, correct?  Again, I haven't used II in a very long time.

We feel like July is a gamble.  My hunch is that states are going to relax orders a bit, followed by an increase of cases late May, followed by them immediately clamping them tightly again out of fear.


----------



## Dean

brianfox said:


> It has been years since I have used Interval, and this thread talk about points, weeks, Coronavirus certificates, and is pretty confusing.
> 
> My question is straightforward:
> We own several Hawaii Marriott weeks (we are weeks owners).
> We have reservations starting end of June through middle of July, so these are currently > 60 days out.
> If I deposit these into Interval, will there be any restrictions on us, aside from the deposits having less trade power than a week that is 1 year out?
> And me depositing myself into II is the proper technique, correct?  I don't do it from Marriott side, correct?  Again, I haven't used II in a very long time.
> 
> We feel like July is a gamble.  My hunch is that states are going to relax orders a bit, followed by an increase of cases late May, followed by them immediately clamping them tightly again out of fear.


Other than having minimally to modestly lower trade power compared to if they were deposited several months ago and 2 years from the date of the reservations deposited to travel, I can't think of any.  That assumes the resorts are open and II accepts them which I think is safe at this point.


----------



## jancurious

brianfox said:


> It has been years since I have used Interval, and this thread talk about points, weeks, Coronavirus certificates, and is pretty confusing.
> 
> My question is straightforward:
> We own several Hawaii Marriott weeks (we are weeks owners).
> We have reservations starting end of June through middle of July, so these are currently > 60 days out.
> If I deposit these into Interval, will there be any restrictions on us, aside from the deposits having less trade power than a week that is 1 year out?
> And me depositing myself into II is the proper technique, correct?  I don't do it from Marriott side, correct?  Again, I haven't used II in a very long time.
> 
> We feel like July is a gamble.  My hunch is that states are going to relax orders a bit, followed by an increase of cases late May, followed by them immediately clamping them tightly again out of fear.



You can deposit it directly into II yourself but if you get too close to your 60 days, I would call Marriott.  Every time I have deposited weeks with II, several days later Marriott confirms that I own that particular week and have deposited it into II.  I just don't know when II actually counts the deposit.  So why take chances.  I also feel you have nothing to lose by trying to change your reservations with Marriott to later in the year.  Your same options will still be available if HI doesn't open up.  Just calendar when your 61 days time frame is and make the decision later this year.


----------



## TravlinDuo

We are legacy gold week owners and are also members of the Destinations Program and we understand the pros and cons of being a timeshare owner. Each owner has different experiences and thoughts when situations occur which are out of an owners control. In general, we’ve had good results using Interval for exchanges, with the most challenging exchanges being to the better-rated Caribbean resorts. In 2019, we had a situation with an MVC HHI reservation being cancelled due to a hurricane. II gave us an unrestricted Accommodation Certificate good for one year as a “replacement.” We fully understood that our reservation week could not simply be rebooked for later in the year or for the following year, as other owners already had confirmed reservations for those time periods. We also understood there is a limited supply of week intervals available to reschedule to or to exchange into. We looked at the situation for what it was and were satisfied with the “replacement” option made available to us. We didn’t stress about losing our week reservation, even though our maintenance fees had been paid. As members of the DC, we were able to trade to another Marriott resort within a year’s timeframe with no exchange fee (benefit of DC membership). We definitely would have liked being able to enter an ongoing exchange, but that was not an option. The pandemic has created a global situation for timeshare owners, much worse than our “regional” hurricane situation. It’s caused many more reservation cancellations resulting many more owners needing to decide how to best “weather the storm.” Again....every owner will have a different experience and thoughts given the current situation. This year, our April exchange week for Ko'Olina wasn't cancelled, but the 14-day HI imposed quarantine upon arrival caused us to cancel the trip. So, we now have a week that can be exchanged again, but we can only look out 60-days. We added the Flex-change option for $59, which will also allow us to look at non-MVC resorts.

As of now, we plan to take our June, July, September and October trips – two by driving and two by flying.


----------



## SueDonJ

DeeCee said:


> Okay,
> 
> So after my very long posts about my dislike of how Marriott has handled the cancellations due to the pandemic and lack of options to use legacy weeks in the future, forcing us to pay to join II for a certificate (not at all familiar with II, never used it), plus another $99 when we are ready to use the certificate, and of course, after paying our dues in full for the year, we have decided to check with Marriott's exit program to find out what , if anything, is offered for exiting our Gold Season week in Hilton Head.
> 
> The answer is they will offer us nothing - zero - zilch - nada.  They will pay the fees, but basically the week we paid $6000 for (we purchased direct resale through Marriott), is now, according to them - worthless. Worthless, of course, until they turn it around and either convert it into points or put it back on the direct resale list, I guess whichever makes them more money.
> 
> Result is we are going to hold it until at least next year, probably look to rent it out or give it to the kids to see if they want to use it. Unfortunate, but we made a bad decision and bought into a company that has proved to have no concern for its owners. Lesson learned, expensive lesson, but lesson learned. We'll stick with our DVC, at least Disney has a sense of decency towards it's members during a pandemic, but we're no longer faithful to the Marriott brand, timeshare, hotels or whatever.
> 
> Good luck with cancelling your plans out there, and stay healthy and safe.
> 
> Dee



Dee, you're one who's being unfortunately whacked by every single business decision that MVW has been forced to make - I don't blame you one bit for your negative reaction or for your desire to simply get out, and I wish you the best with that.

It's worth mentioning that in one of the corp statements/press releases that they issued in late March, they specifically mentioned that in addition to all the other things they were doing they'd be "suspending" all deed-back activity (whether they use it as DC Trust conveyance to fuel DC Points sales, or, as enticement with a Hybrid package.) Under normal circumstances it can't ever be absolutely expected that MVW will take any certain Weeks back anyway but generally, a Gold HHI Week is desirable to them for either of their purposes. Please remember that when things begin to get back to some semblance of normal, their decline of your Week now doesn't mean that they will always decline the same Week. Good luck going forward with however this all manages to work out.


----------



## frank808

DeeCee said:


> I think with DVC banked points, an owner would be losing use of that amount of points, and the prorated dues paid on that amount of points, am I correct? Either way, none of this is good.



No, there is no proration of dues. Loss of those points and no accomodations for the money spent to purchase the points and maintenance fees paid.

Let us say I had a March 24, 2020 reservation for 300 points. I have a 100 point April Use Year contract. I banked 2018 points into 2019, used 2019 points and borrowed 2020 points for this reservation. Since WDW was closed, my reservation was cancelled. I lost my 2018 and 2019 points and got nothing for them. I did get the 2020 points returned to 2020.

With MVC at least I would have until the end of next year to use those points.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ciscogizmo1

frank808 said:


> No, there is no proration of dues. Loss of those points and no accomodations for the money spent to purchase the points and maintenance fees paid.
> 
> Let us say I had a March 24, 2020 reservation for 300 points. I have a 100 point April Use Year contract. I banked 2018 points into 2019, used 2019 points and borrowed 2020 points for this reservation. Since WDW was closed, my reservation was cancelled. I lost my 2018 and 2019 points and got nothing for them. I did get the 2020 points returned to 2020.
> 
> With MVC at least I would have until the end of next year to use those points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The only thing I think DVC did that was super nice and only effect those that borrowed was to return your points to the original use year.  But my guess, the accountants figured out how many were borrowed and how that would affect them in the long run.  I don't think they made that decision as a way to be nice to us.  LOL...


----------



## Dean

ciscogizmo1 said:


> The only thing I think DVC did that was super nice and only effect those that borrowed was to return your points to the original use year.  But my guess, the accountants figured out how many were borrowed and how that would affect them in the long run.  I don't think they made that decision as a way to be nice to us.  LOL...


While obviously a different situation, this is c/w their normal disaster process (Hurricanes).  And as I understand it, they went back and forth even publishing info at one point that they wouldn't do it.  The one thing that drives me crazy about DVC is that they don't make decisions and stick to them, they are reactive rather than proactive.


----------



## Steve Fatula

ciscogizmo1 said:


> The only thing I think DVC did that was super nice and only effect those that borrowed was to return your points to the original use year.  But my guess, the accountants figured out how many were borrowed and how that would affect them in the long run.  I don't think they made that decision as a way to be nice to us.  LOL...



Wow, so DVC doesn't normally return borrowed points to their original use year!?


----------



## Dean

Steve Fatula said:


> Wow, so DVC doesn't normally return borrowed points to their original use year!?


No under normal circumstances you cannot return them to the original use year. They also have a one time double secret exception that they allow on a case by case basis.


----------



## Nsivertsen

gcoleman said:


> Aloha, all,
> 
> I have 4 weeks reserved for Marriott Ko Olina Resort in April/May, and am thinking about what I should do about the corona virus problem.  Perhaps some of you can comment on my thoughts?
> 
> I called Marriott and asked about options, and the person I spoke to (who didn't sound very knowledgeable) told me that cancellation of owner weeks is a loss for me, and that is why I was supposed to buy vacation insurance.  I had bought the insurance.  So I should just call the insurance company, file a claim and get my Maintenance fees back?
> 
> Is that true?  Is there no way to reschedule the date on my reservation to another time, say in September, if the weeks are available?  Even if there is a change fee?  I have a call-back request into Marriott right now, and I'm waiting to hear from someone there who can help me with the answer to this question, but I'm wondering if any of you have encountered this before?
> 
> Otherwise, would I deposit the weeks into Interval and hope I could exchange into something later?  I think I have heard that exchanging back into a Marriott property, especially your home property, through Interval, is not available...True?
> 
> Also, if I deposit into Interval at this late date, (Late Deposit) would I only be eligible for last minute exchanges?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what I can do?
> 
> Mahalo


----------



## Nsivertsen

jbeachlvr said:


> I too am getting the certificate deposited in II “as a goodwill gesture”, but my email from owner services says expiration to use by is 12/16/21.
> Yesterday was the deadline for “it will be deposited in your II account within 10 business days”, yet no certificate is there. We are weeks owners in Platinum season at Aruba Surf Club, which ends April 30 each year. Maybe we can use it near Denver to visit our 2 yr old grandson. That would be worth it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jbeachlvr said:


> I too am getting the certificate deposited in II “as a goodwill gesture”, but my email from owner services says expiration to use by is 12/16/21.
> Yesterday was the deadline for “it will be deposited in your II account within 10 business days”, yet no certificate is there. We are weeks owners in Platinum season at Aruba Surf Club, which ends April 30 each year. Maybe we can use it near Denver to visit our 2 yr old grandson. That would be worth it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> ciscogizmo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I think DVC did that was super nice and only effect those that borrowed was to return your points to the original use year.  But my guess, the accountants figured out how many were borrowed and how that would affect them in the long run.  I don't think they made that decision as a way to be nice to us.  LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> be careful.  The certificate that Marriott is giving you isn't the same as you depositing and requesting your choice.  the certificate issued is to be used until 2021 but only the resorts that II has available. Usually not the same as you own and probably not the value of your own.  good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## hangloose

I see my certificates now, but notices two things:

1. MVCI placed them in my II Corp account vs my II personal account which I had to pay to renew since it had my canceled COVID unenrolled weeks.

Did this happen to anyone else?

2. My canceled weeks were a 2BR and a 3BR. But I only received two 2BRs.

Shouldn’t one of them be  a 3BR?  Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## dioxide45

I


hangloose said:


> I see my certificates now, but notices two things:
> 
> 1. MVCI placed them in my II Corp account vs my II personal account which I had to pay to renew since it had my canceled COVID unenrolled weeks.
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> 2. My canceled weeks were a 2BR and a 3BR. But I only received two 2BRs.
> 
> Shouldn’t one of them be  a 3BR?  Did this happen to anyone else?


If you won't be using that personal II account because of where they placed the ACs, perhaps you could reach out to the II TUG Members mailbox and see if they would refund the renewal/annual fee?


----------



## tomvc

hangloose said:


> I see my certificates now, but notices two things:
> 
> 1. MVCI placed them in my II Corp account vs my II personal account which I had to pay to renew since it had my canceled COVID unenrolled weeks.
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else?
> 
> 2. My canceled weeks were a 2BR and a 3BR. But I only received two 2BRs.
> 
> Shouldn’t one of them be  a 3BR?  Did this happen to anyone else?



Can you see exchanges to Marriott's with the certs in your Corporate account?  If yes, that's a bonus since Marriott to Marriott trades might be free.  If not, you probably need to have AC's moved to your personal account.


----------



## brianfox

jancurious said:


> You can deposit it directly into II yourself but if you get too close to your 60 days, I would call Marriott.  Every time I have deposited weeks with II, several days later Marriott confirms that I own that particular week and have deposited it into II.  I just don't know when II actually counts the deposit.  So why take chances.  I also feel you have nothing to lose by trying to change your reservations with Marriott to later in the year.  Your same options will still be available if HI doesn't open up.  Just calendar when your 61 days time frame is and make the decision later this year.



Thank you for this advice.
Marriott has QUITE A FEW open weeks at Ko Olina later in the year.  One trick to getting one is requesting a Full Villa (a 2BR non-lockoff).  We pushed our 2 weeks out to end of October.  Will try to re-rent them and if things are still closed down, we will deposit.  I could have chosen November or even December, but I have a feeling we may be in the midst of "Phase 2" at that time.  October may be the "sweet spot" if such a thing exists this year...

Waiohai was a different story entirely, with everything taken for the rest of the year.  We were only able to push one week out to late October.  Cancellations may happen, but Waiohai is such a small resort compared to Ko Olina.  But at least we still have the opportunity to rent out our week.


----------



## hangloose

tomvc said:


> Can you see exchanges to Marriott's with the certs in your Corporate account?  If yes, that's a bonus since Marriott to Marriott trades might be free.  If not, you probably need to have AC's moved to your personal account.



Yes.  I can use my Certs to see Marriott availability in my Corp Account.    

With II certs....can we do OGS...within the 120 window?  Or no OGS at all?    I'm not sure if using a Cert...you can do Marriott to Marriott re-trades for free? Is that only for when using your actually MVCI enrolled week...vs a cert?


----------



## hangloose

hangloose said:


> 2. My canceled weeks were a 2BR and a 3BR. But I only received two 2BRs.
> Shouldn’t one of them be  a 3BR?  Did this happen to anyone else?



*NO 3BR II CERTS.  *

In talking with MVCI, there were no MVCI COVID II certificates that allowed 3BR.   So, those who lost a 3BR reservation ...were given a 2BR II cert.   

Two downsides.
- Potential demand trading of 2BR vs 3BR (if even relevant here)
- Additional $99 upsize charge potentially.  I was told to talk with a supervisor to waive the $99 upcharge if using my 2BR certificate (received for my 3BR) for a 3BR exchange.


----------



## hulachic

Did anyone else see that MVC changed the Covid-19 policy to before and after June 1 this morning?  I know I'm not crazy but now it is back to showing May 14.  What the heck?!!


----------



## Pamplemousse

.


----------



## hulachic

hulachic said:


> Did anyone else see that MVC changed the Covid-19 policy to before and after June 1 this morning?  I know I'm not crazy but now it is back to showing May 14.  What the heck?!!


I'm not sure why it did that but it shows June 1 again.  We were able to cancel our May 16th arrival at MOC and get the $99/120 day certificate.  We were getting uncomfortably close to that 14 day mark so I'm glad they moved the date out today.  The rep we spoke to said he was just reading about the change when we called and we were the first to call with an arrival date within the extension.  Thankfully, everything was handled quick and easily.  Now we wait for the certificate to show up in II and go from there.


----------



## dioxide45

Interesting, I thought with the change to a June 1 date, they would now be blocking new trades and bookings in to Marriott and Vistana properties through June 1st. Looking at II though, you can still confirm a trade on or after May15th.


----------



## macroprez13

We had a reservation for a week at Grande Ocean on Hilton Head Island from May 9-16, 2020 using Vacation Club Points.  Then the coronavirus issue hit the world.  Since I along with my wife and our two travel companions are in our upper 60’s, we heeded the advice of the public health community and decided it was not safe for us to travel.  So on March 18 we cancelled our reservation for Grande Ocean. 

I was advised that my points from 2020 would be good until December 31, 2021.  That is good news and I appreciated the extension.  But what really bothered me was that I was advised these points could only be used for a villa reservation within 120 days of arrival vs. the standard 12 months. This was because I canceled my reservation less than 60 days before arrival. MVC was happy to tell me that they had extended this reservation window from 60 to 120 days!

I missed the 60 day cancellation requirement *by 8 days*.  This was in mid-March when the virus became a major issue.  Therefore, we did not have enough fair warning of the stay at home policy to cancel our reservation more than 60 days in advance.  So why are we being penalized for not knowing more than 60 days in advance of our reservation that we needed to stay safe and not travel? 

I e-mailed, chatted with and called MVC, even talking to a supervisor, but they all said there was nothing they could do.  I am so pissed at MVC for their inflexibility towards owners who had reservations in April & May of this year.  No wonder why MVC and vacation clubs in general are getting a bad reputation and our kids are using Airbnb.  Even the airlines, normally known for inflexibility, are responding with positive changes to cancelled flights.  Come on MVC!


----------



## frank808

macroprez13 said:


> We had a reservation for a week at Grande Ocean on Hilton Head Island from May 9-16, 2020 using Vacation Club Points. Then the coronavirus issue hit the world. Since I along with my wife and our two travel companions are in our upper 60’s, we heeded the advice of the public health community and decided it was not safe for us to travel. So on March 18 we cancelled our reservation for Grande Ocean.
> 
> I was advised that my points from 2020 would be good until December 31, 2021. That is good news and I appreciated the extension. But what really bothered me was that I was advised these points could only be used for a villa reservation within 120 days of arrival vs. the standard 12 months. This was because I canceled my reservation less than 60 days before arrival. MVC was happy to tell me that they had extended this reservation window from 60 to 120 days!
> 
> I missed the 60 day cancellation requirement *by 8 days*. This was in mid-March when the virus became a major issue. Therefore, we did not have enough fair warning of the stay at home policy to cancel our reservation more than 60 days in advance. So why are we being penalized for not knowing more than 60 days in advance of our reservation that we needed to stay safe and not travel?
> 
> I e-mailed, chatted with and called MVC, even talking to a supervisor, but they all said there was nothing they could do. I am so pissed at MVC for their inflexibility towards owners who had reservations in April & May of this year. No wonder why MVC and vacation clubs in general are getting a bad reputation and our kids are using Airbnb. Even the airlines, normally known for inflexibility, are responding with positive changes to cancelled flights. Come on MVC!



I look at this from a different perspective. At least MVC adjusted the T&C and allowed an extension to 2021. 

It could have been worse and MVC stuck to the T&C that we all agreed to upon signing on the dotted line. I am glad they extended the points for another year of use until 2021 with 120 day window. Much better than the actual rule of holding points use within 60 days that expire at the end of this 2020. 


Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## normab

I agree with Frank.   We had to rebook points and an exchange week.  When we first cancelled, they were only extending to Dec 31 2020.  It put us in a difficult position. We are grateful they extended it through next year.


----------



## DeeCee

Thank you everyone for all your input. Hope all of you are safe and well. We’re still stay at home and hoping we get somewhere with an safe answer so we can begin to reopen and have someplace to go!!!

Marriott told me our week would be deposited within 10 days (into interval). That was the last week in March. It’s still not deposited. I called last week and they said it would take up to 45 days from that conversation to show up.

We are not in any hurry since we don’t see travel as safe yet, and there are so many other issues around the current state of society, so we’re ok with it being in hold.

The amount of loss and suffering we are hearing of within our circle and our community sure puts things in perspective. Of course, no one wants to lose money or time, but it has become so blatantly secondary. So we’re just chillin.

Thanks again for listening and for your input. 

A huge shout out and THANK YOU to all first responders and healthcare workers, grocery store workers and all those doing their part to help keep America safe! You’re hero’s!

Dee


----------



## Gutdoc7

hangloose said:


> *Dear Marriott Vacation Club Owner,*
> 
> As a valued member of the Marriott Vacation Club family, we wanted to provide you with an update on our ongoing efforts to keep our resorts around the globe comfortable and safe environments for our Owners, guests and associates. Simply put, there is no higher priority for our organization.
> 
> We have been actively monitoring and reacting to the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) situation since its emergence in the Asia Pacific region late last year. As the situation began to develop, we quickly took steps to stand-up our dedicated and tested emergency preparedness and response teams, and subsequently charged each of those teams with preserving the safety and well-being of our Owners, guests, and associates.
> 
> I am pleased to report that we have continued to welcome Owners and guests to each of our resorts without disruption since earlier this year. Our resorts and associates look forward to welcoming you and your family on your next vacation, and rest-assured that we will continue to evolve our on-site response to mitigate the spread of COVID-19.
> 
> On that note, our corporate and site leadership teams continue to closely monitor the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and World Health Organization (WHO) statements and advisories regarding COVID-19. We continue to follow both WHO, CDC and local/state health department guidance, as well as any guidance which may be issued by local/state health departments regarding recommended hygiene standards. We are also working closely with our industry and vendor partners to adopt best practices around cleaning processes.
> 
> You should also know that the daily health and safety measures that are already in place at our resorts are designed to address a broad spectrum of viruses, including COVID-19. Those health and safety measures extend from handwashing hygiene and cleaning product specifications to villa and common-area cleaning procedures.
> 
> However, in response to the spread of COVID-19, our resorts and properties have increased the cleaning protocols for high-frequency guest touchpoints as well as the following public areas, where applicable:
> 
> Public restrooms
> Lobbies
> Fitness centers and locker rooms
> Activities and Kids Clubs
> Shuttle buses
> Other key guest areas
> Our associates are also expected to follow the WHO and CDC recommendations for everyday preventative actions to help prevent the spread of diseases, and we encourage all Owners and guests to do the same both at home and while at our resorts.
> 
> Traveling is a fundamental part of our lives and vacations are an important part of finding balance in a fast-paced world while we reconnect with family and friends. Vacations are circled on our calendars long in advance of lazy days by the beach, hitting the slopes, exploring new urban destinations, and simply spending quality time with loved ones.
> 
> Our resorts are open, our pool decks are set, and our associates look forward to welcoming you and your family on your next vacation.
> 
> Thank you for being part of the Marriott Vacation Club family, and I look forward to seeing you at our resorts as I vacation with my family throughout the year.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Weisz
> President & Chief Executive Officer


----------

